#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-02
<didrocks> sil2100: hey
<didrocks> sil2100: what's the status about unity/dee/the stack release for quantal?
<sil2100> didrocks: we were testing the nux + unity + lens, ETA for the stack is for tomorrow
<thumper> didrocks: should the unity devs be based on quantal now?
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I think your coordinated this with upstream, right? and have a versionning with bugs that are closed/new features :)
<thumper> or is it still ok to be precise?
<didrocks> thumper: I guess they should, some code was committed in compiz not compatible with the newer boost for instance
<didrocks> thumper: quantal is quite stable, didn't get any "no X, no sound" issue
<thumper> didrocks: orly? like what?
<didrocks> thumper: I can find it back if needed, but can't happen anymore now. I added automerging to compiz
<thumper> \o/
<thumper> not entirely necessary
<thumper> I was just curious
<sil2100> didrocks: I hope I do...
<sil2100> didrocks: for dee, will we be releasing a new tarball? Or should we stick with the old one? Since I don't see too much changes being made besides the overrides thing...
<didrocks> sil2100: well, I want the overrides thing, then, check with upstream about the better plan for them :)
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> mhr3: could you comment on that ^ ^
<mhr3> let me check the changes
<sil2100> mhr3: I just see the overrides thing and one debugging thing
<sil2100> mhr3: nothing more
<mhr3> sil2100, right, so you're basically going to sru current trunk :)
<sil2100> mhr3: not only SRU - also a quantal release
<sil2100> mhr3: so, we can stick with the current tarball?
<mhr3> sil2100, up to you really, if you say you want new tarball i'll make it
<sil2100> didrocks: in the case of not doing a new tarball release, should I also cherry-pick the 'post release bump' commits from trunk? i.e. the commit that changes the configure.ac version number to a development  version (in this case, 1.0.11)?
<didrocks> sil2100: if you are not doing a new tarball, please don't cherry-pick the bump
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> this is confusing then that the package version doesn't match the library one
<sil2100> mhr3: if you don't mind, I'd stick with the current tarball for now - since there's not too many changes made, so I personally would think it would be a bit pointless
<sil2100> mhr3: so I'll just cherry-pick those
<mhr3> sil2100, as you wish
<sil2100> mhr3: btw. is the whole dee trunk SRUable? Or are there any commits on there that I should not cherry-pick?
<mhr3> sil2100, you can take everything
<mhr3> minus the bump as didrocks said
<sil2100> mhr3: excellent, thanks!
<mhr3> sil2100, are you rebuilding lenses with latest vala in quantal?
<sil2100> mhr3: I think I will have to I guess - is there some work involved with it?
<mhr3> they'll probably start crashing
<sil2100> mhr3: and what about dee? Does anything need to be done for everything to work with the new vala? Or should I stick with the old one?
<mhr3> not right away, we just saw music lens does after activating an album
<mhr3> dee doesn't care about vala
<sil2100> Good
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> didrocks: can we stick with the old vala with the lens for now?
<sil2100> Since I see you started the switch for libunity already
<didrocks> mhr3: ah! see it's not stable
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, you were telling the new vala world was great^
<didrocks> mhr3: can we keep libunity with the new vala?
<didrocks> as it's fixing the gir bug
<didrocks> mhr3: sil2100: unity-lens-music is building with vala 0.14
<mhr3> didrocks, i thought you moved everything to 0.18 for Q?
<didrocks> mhr3: not everything :)
<mhr3> didrocks, so what was moved?
<mhr3> just libunity?
<didrocks> mhr3: yep
<didrocks> mhr3: the crash happens with the package?
<mhr3> didrocks, it's ulm-specific
<didrocks> doesn't tell me if it's with the package :p
<mhr3> didrocks, but i can't really tell if the switch in libunity will introduce more crashes
<mhr3> i didn't see anything too bad here, but i've been just running some tests, not real system
<didrocks> mhr3: but this ulm crash, it's not the package right?
<didrocks> just if you build locally with latest vala?
<mhr3> didrocks, no, it'll happen if you rebuild current src wih 0.18
<didrocks> ok, you got me scared ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: let's see and try libunity with vala 0.18
<didrocks> and keeping the rest/upgrading to 0.16
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<pstolowski> mhr3, didrocks missed beginning of your discussion, but the sooner we switch the better, even if it crashes a lot...
<mhr3> didrocks, agreed, that's the only way to see what happens :)
<didrocks> pstolowski: no
<didrocks> pstolowski: we won't push into ubuntu versions that crashes
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<sil2100> So 0.18 for libunity, rest - the old one?
<mhr3> didrocks, oh, wait, 0.16 will crash as well
<mhr3> only 14 is safe for lenses atm
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, apart if when you do the package upgrade, you see a lot of crashes
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, so keeping 0.14 for lenses
<didrocks> which is what they are on
<mhr3> fine
<didrocks> sil2100: so, basically, you have nothing to do :)
<mhr3> there's still the icon path 5 -> 6
<didrocks> sil2100: just ensure if you do a local build (not in pbuilder), that you selected the right update-alternatives valac version first
<sil2100> One moment, meeting
<sil2100> mhr3: I fixed that locally, so I'll just re-do and push
<sil2100> didrocks: when I'm done, I'd like to confirm some things ;)
<sil2100> (done with the meeting)
<seb128> didrocks, re, I was at lunch ... what's up with vala? ;-) please use 0.16 or 0.18 if you can
<didrocks> seb128: we can't
<didrocks> crashes with both
<didrocks> for lenses
<didrocks> that's just the ping was about :)
<seb128> oh
<seb128> didrocks, that's likely a bug in mhr3's code!
<didrocks> seb128: agreeing ;)
<mhr3> seb128, didrocks but it's because they keep changing vala behaviour :P
 * didrocks heard one week before that "vala was really stable now, nothing to fear, blablabla" from 2 people here ;)
<seb128> lol
<mhr3> didrocks, you got me now :P
<didrocks> \o/
<sil2100> Ok everyone, I would like to release a new unity stack for quantal around tomorrow - any objections to that?
<gord> mhr3: think we should wait till after release before merging in the preview api branch to unity core? ^^?
<mhr3> gord, well, it's just api, and not hooked up, so it could go in imo
<sil2100> It won't break anything?
<sil2100> Since I'd like to ask for a trunk freeze for tomorrow
<gord> shouldn't do
<mhr3> anyhow, someone will have to approve the branch first :)
<gord> needs to wait for QA to re-review, yell at thomi tonight and maybe it'll get merged in before the morning
<sil2100> Well, I do hope that tomorrow we'll have a freeze, since otherwise packaging work is a bit pointless
<mhr3> i think qa is broken atm, cause i pushed and it didn't re-complain
<gord> i mean thomi did a review already and wanted some changes right?
<gord> not the qa lab stuff
<gord> the qa lab stuff is just dice rolling
<mhr3> ah, no, marco was looking at it
<mhr3> Trevinho, so feel free to re-review now ;)
<gord> hum, you are right. whos review am i thinking of..
<Klap-in> seb128: i have a question about a bug fix, is there a chance that it can be included in the precise? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/904205
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 904205 in Compiz "Desktop wall: Bindings for next/previous don't wrap to the next row" [Wishlist,In progress]
<seb128> Klap-in, hey, yes it seems to be fine for a SRU
<seb128> Klap-in, but it needs to be reviewed,commit first
<sil2100> Klap-in: could you submit a merge request? Probably best for both compiz trunk and compiz-plugins-main
<Klap-in> sil2100: ok, i did a merge request on the compiz-plugins-main
<Klap-in> on the default, thus on the devel branch.
<sil2100> Klap-in: ah, see it now, thanks
<sil2100> Klap-in: we'll try having that reviewed
<Klap-in> is a extra mergerequest on compiz usefull?
<sil2100> Klap-in: well, it's good to have the same fix applied on both trunk and precise - if the bug appears on both, which is the case here
<sil2100> lp:compiz now has all the plugins merged into its source tree, so it's essentially just cherry-picking it into the new tree and testing if it works on trunk
<Klap-in> sil2100: ok, then i do also a merge request on compiz
<Trevinho> mhr3: you was referring to the ap fix branch? or to the previews one?
<mhr3> Trevinho, the latter
<Trevinho> mhr3: ok, looking at the introspection bamf...
<Trevinho> mhr3: I guess we had a bug about it to link...
<mhr3> Trevinho, hmm, i'm still wondering if there should be two girs (one for gtk2)
<Trevinho> mhr3: probably yes...
<mhr3> do we care about gtk2? :P
<mhr3> it's not like introspection worked too much there :)
<Trevinho> mhr3: I mostly did on the code... there was some projects depending on libbamf (not 3 version)
<Trevinho> mhr3: bamf_matcher_get_xids_for_application returns a GArray that should be free'd... (even if now it's not implemented, I've implemented in the gdbus branch [that it's done, but I'm always forgetting to request for merge...])
<mhr3> Trevinho, that's why the annotations are in the .c files, so they can be easily updated when the method changes
<sil2100> didrocks: regarding music lens - do you want to release a new tarball with that one commit you got merged in, or can I do it as a patch?
<didrocks> sil2100: would be nice to do a release for this one I guess
<sil2100> didrocks: a new tarball, yes?
<sil2100> ACK
<Trevinho> mhr3: bamf_matcher_get_active_window could return null (if not connected to the daemon or other odd cases)
<sil2100> didrocks: so maybe we'll SRU it as well?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, no
<didrocks> sil2100: how do you want to SRU that?
<didrocks> it's a new feature :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok - just saw bugs linked to it like 'unknown albums might bla bla' so I thought it's a bugfix too
<didrocks> sil2100: it is, but it adds translations
<didrocks> sil2100: as if you looked at merge request content would have tell you ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: you really need to start looking at those!
<sil2100> didrocks: I know I know! But asking first never hurts! ;)
<sil2100> Besides, I have yet to master vala
<sil2100> As my vala-foo is weak
<didrocks> sil2100: well, you really don't want to :p reading is easy, writing is less IMHO :p
<sil2100> didrocks: since we will be switching to 6.0 with this release, should I switch the paths from 5 to 6 in the new tarball already?
<sil2100> For the assets
<sil2100> Or should I leave it as 5 and just do a patch with switching to 6?
<mhr3> Trevinho, actually i didn't use that properly, gir specifies nullable only for method parameters
<sil2100> hm, crap, I'll have to submit merge requests to all the lenses :|
<mhr3> Trevinho, pushed fix
<didrocks> sil2100: don't move it if it's not necessary to move it
<Trevinho> mhr3: oh, yes... so we can avoid to specify that
<sil2100> didrocks: so a patch?
<Trevinho> implementers should always perform null checking...
<didrocks> sil2100: if upstream moved it, move them
<didrocks> if not, don't :)
<sil2100> didrocks: well, when releasing unity 6.0, we'll have to switch from 5 to 6 or the icons will be not visible - upstream lenses didn't move yet because unity 6.0 is not released yet
<sil2100> But it will have to sooner or later
<sil2100> Anyway, I'll release the tarball in the state the trunk is now
<didrocks> sil2100: good :)
<sil2100> And then just proceed normally ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, you evil little you, don't discourage sil2100 from writing patches for us :P
<sil2100> mhr3: ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: you want to roll-out the new tarball, or should I do it?
<sil2100> mhr3: for the music lens?
<mhr3> you want a tarball?
<mhr3> did we actually have changes?
<didrocks> mhr3: I am that evil!
<didrocks> mhr3: you have awesome changes
<didrocks> in the music lens
<mhr3> didrocks, of course we do :)
<mhr3> sorry didn't notice your stuff got merged already
<didrocks> mhr3: I see how deeply sorry you are, that's fine :-)
<mhr3> omg!
<mhr3> a see a tab in the diff
<mhr3> how could you?!
<sil2100> !!!
<gord> BURN THE TABBER
<sil2100> RED, cannot release! Tab in the diff!
<Trevinho> mhr3: in lp:~mhr3/unity/update-core-preview-api what about using std::unique_ptr for pimpl? (just to be more C++11 :))
<mhr3> Trevinho, can't, it doesn't compile
<Trevinho> mhr3: yes, you just need to keep an empty destructor
<Trevinho> mhr3: keep the ~Class(() {}... and it will work
<mhr3> Trevinho, for the Impl?
<mhr3> Trevinho, or the Preview subclasses?
<Trevinho> mhr3: no, for the wrapper class
<mhr3> sil2100, so i suppose that would be ulm 6.0?
<sil2100> mhr3: hm, not sure
<sil2100> mhr3: ...probably?
<mhr3> sil2100, and should i bump the icon path in the .lens file as well?
<sil2100> mhr3: well, the icon path - I originally wanted to wait with that till unity 6.0 gets released - but if the tarball will have version 6.0, I think this would make the most sense
<sil2100> mhr3: so I think yes
<mhr3> crap
<mhr3> i almost tagged bamf instead of ulm
<mhr3> sil2100, anyway tarball up
<sil2100> mhr3: \o/ Thanks!
<mhr3> sil2100, btw when producing tarballs i push straight to trunk without the mergers, that's how we used to do it with didrocks
<mhr3> not sure what/if that changes anything for you
<sil2100> mhr3: not really, it's ok for me too
<mhr3> Trevinho, pushed unique_ptrs
<Trevinho> mhr3: good ;)
<mhr3> and i continue to think c++ is stupid :)
<mhr3> i would expect it to have proper error messages after being developed for 20+ years
<mhr3> but i suppose they're too busy having to implement glr parser :P
<sil2100> didrocks: new tarball imported (new upstream release) in packaging for ulm: lp:~sil2100/unity-lens-music/quantal_PRE
<didrocks> sil2100: please, prepare everything and I will review when everything is ready
<didrocks> and that you have tested and so
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<sil2100> Well, I have almost everything else prepared too, just waiting for the possible trunk freeze tomorrow for unity and nux
<sil2100> So that I won't have to re-do all the work
<sil2100> mhr3: regarding libunity - you want to release a new tarball, or you think it's too early?
<mhr3> sil2100, we released 5.90 already
<mhr3> although i should do a new one
<mhr3> sil2100, give me a moment
<sil2100> mhr3: with this one we're switching to the new vala, so maybe a new release would be good
<sil2100> Actually, hmm
<mhr3> hmm at very least make check passes with latest valac :)
<mhr3> didrocks, weren't you going to patch libunity to ship the gir or something?
<didrocks> mhr3: we did it
<didrocks> but wanted to remove it
<didrocks> as the latest valac fixed it
<didrocks> (so removed in the package)
<mhr3> didrocks, but wasn't the gir missing for -dev?
<mhr3> s/for/from/ ?
<didrocks> mhr3: it's in now
<mhr3> but it should be there anyway, no?
<sil2100> Ok, so no new tarball for libunity?
<mhr3> sil2100, it's on the way
<didrocks> we ship 5.12.0-0ubuntu2 in quantal
<didrocks> with the gir fix
<mhr3> didrocks, ok nevermind, i thought we're forgetting to install it, but that doesn't seem to be the case... i guess i misunderstood you
<didrocks> 5.90 was something I wanted that we do during the sprint
<didrocks> mhr3: no, you did understand me very well, but in this case, it was more "blame the packager", but shhhh :)
<mhr3> heh ok :)
<sil2100> ...me? ;)
<didrocks> no, was me :p
<mhr3> sil2100, released
<mhr3> sil2100, btw i'm evil and doing post-release bumps, you shouldn't push those to distro ;)
<mterry> Heyo folks.  Just wanted to raise bug 1020115 to attention.  It affects the latest update-manager
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1020115 in unity (Ubuntu) "Spawned commands can't use pkexec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020115
<seb128> seems like a mhr3's bog! ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, you knew something about that though, didn't you? ;)
<seb128> mhr3, me? no, you must confuse me with somebody else
<seb128> ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, your jedi tricks won't work on me :P
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> mhr3, that would likely be a bug in the app lens right?
<sil2100> Holy shit, bzr merge-upstream just crashed
<mterry> seb128, it happens even from indicators
<seb128> mterry, glib doing? g_spawn_...?
<mhr3> seb128, well... we just use glib, so...
<mterry> seb128, I wouldn't think it would set ppid to 1 automatically
<mhr3> seb128, strangely synaptic uses it, but it's executed from a wrapper script
<mhr3> (and works)
<seb128> mhr3, mdeslaur added it to synaptic with that comment
<seb128> "- debian/rules, debian/synaptic-pkexec: install wrapper to work around
<seb128>       .desktop files not being able to call pkexec directly."
<sil2100> Did anyone get an error like this before in bzr merge-upstream?
<mhr3> doesn't really tell why :/
<sil2100> NoSuchRevision: CHKInventoryRepository('file:///home/sil2100/Work/canonical/release/libunity/tmpVbvIP4/upstream/.bzr/repository/') has no revision didrocks@ubuntu.com-20120614074747-nnnfjs5hyplbqaj0
<mhr3> sounds like it's missing something
<sil2100> Ah, one moment
<didrocks> sil2100: never got that, did you -r -1?
<seb128> sil2100, try asking #bzr?
<didrocks> or -r -2
<sil2100> Yes, but uno moment
<sil2100> o
<didrocks> with the post release bump :)
<mterry> mhr3, specifically, ppid is 1.  I don't know why unity is causing that, but that's the root cause of the pkexec problem
<mhr3> mterry, oh
<mhr3> mterry, glib reaps the child processes by default
<seb128> mterry, is that specific to unity or any g_spawn wrapper will do that? you said indicators have the same issue
<sil2100> didrocks: probably the problem is in the fact that in the distro branch, there's an unreleased version present
<mterry> mhr3, ah, so the g_spawn* family does set ppid to 1 automatically
<mhr3> and when launching a desktop, there isn't really a way to *not* do that
<sil2100> Aaaa
<sil2100> No, waaait
<sil2100> My mistake it seems!
<didrocks> sil2100: no, it's not the problem
<sil2100> grrr
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<didrocks> sil2100: it seems that you are releasing before testing right?
<mterry> mhr3, seb128: OK, so you think it's not a unity problem.  Do you think pkexec is being too strict, or should execl just be forbidden in this situation?
<didrocks> sil2100: meaning that potentially the tarballs are not working fully/tested?
<didrocks> so low quality?
<didrocks> never trust mhr3's tarballs :)
<mhr3> my tarballs have a "it's a trap" sticker
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm not releasing anything, I'm preparing everything for testing
<sil2100> didrocks: I prepare my distro branches so that I can build clean test packages from those
<didrocks> sil2100: well, mhr3 did the release and published the tarball, right?
<sil2100> And if it's green, I then just push it to the ether
<mhr3> mterry, can't say really, maybe :)
<didrocks> in case the tarball is not good, you would redo all the import?
<mhr3> mterry, ie perhaps it has a reason :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I would just do it all over again - but since it's only stored locally on my machine, it's not a big deal
<sil2100> didrocks: and if it's not broken, I don't have to do anything but just pushing ;)
<mhr3> mterry, but as can be seen with synaptic, a simple wrapper script workarounds the issue
<seb128> mterry, I'm not sure to understand enough of the rational to comment on that, the comment seems to indicate that's to avoid running the command if the processus exited
<seb128> mterry, would be good to check with mdeslaur or pitti
<didrocks> seb128: as long as the tarball is not published into the Internet and no confusion is around :)
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks has tab completion issues ;-)
<sil2100> It happens to me as well!
<didrocks> grrrr ;)
<didrocks> seb128: stop speaking!
<didrocks> s<tab> complete the latest one :)
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. the bzr merge-upstream problem I had - it seems to be caused by the previously unreleased version
<sil2100> Since when I removed it, it worked fine
<didrocks> ok
<sil2100> Do I need something specific to make it work, or should I just remove the unreleased one and add it as the new one?
<mhr3> didrocks, that's what you get for asking me to do tarball and then not releasing it! :P
 * sil2100 is confused with all the maddness going on here!
<sil2100> You guys are crazy!
<sil2100> ;p
<mhr3> sil2100, don't worry, it's infectious
<sil2100> :'(
<mhr3> you'll be assimilated
<mhr3> anyway, eod.. cyas
<didrocks> mhr3: well, blame the sprint :)
<sil2100> Ok guys, I'm finishing for today as well, time to let the PC cool off from all this afternoon heat-maddness
<sil2100> See you tomorrow!
<didrocks> see you sil2100
<MCR1> Do developers here have any comment on this: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/07/unity-revamped-adds-always-visible.html ?
<Trevinho> MCR1: you should probably ask designers...
<thumper> morning
<MCR1> Trevinho: Where can I find the designers ? ;)
<MCR1> Is someone here responsible for maintaining the Unity/staging PPA Quantal ?
<MCR1> Unity in the PPA still depends on compiz-core-abiversion-20120305 and libgnome-desktop-3-2, so it is not installable :(
<MCR1> I wonder how it passed the unit-tests :-/
<Trevinho> MCR1: you can ask on unity-design ML, or to JohnLea
<seb128> not sure about the daily ppa but the packagers are after their end of work day
<popey> they're all tucked up in bed getting their beauty sleep
<popey> (or should be)
<MCR1> Trevinho, seb128 thx 4 the infos.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-03
<justjinxed> so is 1.4 million votes enough for developers to decide to allow users to move the unity bar? ;)
<thumper> justjinxed: where are these theoretical 1.4 million votes?
<thumper> justjinxed: however it is more complicated than that
<thumper> it isn't the developers blocking it, but the designers
<justjinxed> My question is more an IF than IS. Id like to know how to contact the responsible parties. I've read a number of varying opinions from the "team" but it's hard to pinpoint if any of them are an authority or not.
<justjinxed> and now I must run for now, :( guess ill come back tomorrow and finish hunting them down :)
<sil2100> Trevinho: give me a sign when you're around
<popey> sil2100, he'll be around from ~14UTC
<sil2100> grrr
<sil2100> Thanks
<smspillaz> anyone on this channel with an intel chip willing to test something quickly for me ?
<smspillaz> intel graphics hardware
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, I hope you are looking at the merge request and what I'm currently doing as soon, it will be your turn to do it :)
<didrocks> popey: FYI ^
<sil2100> didrocks: which MRQ?
<didrocks> sil2100: all of them, and the packaging update I'm doing, what is failing and such
<sil2100> didrocks: since I'm looking at the Ibus one right now
<didrocks> sil2100: I mean, you need to monitor all merge request, look at when/why they are failing…
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, looking at those as well, but I have to deal with some unity-lens thing right now
<didrocks> sil2100: indeed, but that shouldn't prevent monitoring merge requests :)
<didrocks> juts a kind reminder, I won't remind you anymore of this then ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: but please do, since otherwise I won't know that I screwed up again ;) And we don't want that happening too frequently!
<didrocks> sil2100: well, I will reject the upload then, so you will learn that way ;)
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> smspillaz: o/ , although a meeting soon
<smspillaz> Mirv: thanks, though I found a volunteer
<Mirv> smspillaz: ok, great
<sil2100> seb128: hi!
<seb128> sil2100, hey, how are you?
<sil2100> seb128: fine, although it's really hot here in Poland, how about you?
<sil2100> The heat is killing me
<seb128> sil2100, I'm good, weather is just nice here (around 23°C)
<sil2100> seb128: remember the SRU for unity-lens-video that we made last week?
<seb128> sil2100, yes, it got accepted yesterday
<seb128> is there an issue with it?
<sil2100> seb128: no, no issue, but David found another fix
<seb128> sil2100, for what issue?
<sil2100> I mean, the busy dbus issue that was seemingly fixed with this version - he found one more place where the bug might happen and fixed it yesterday as well
<sil2100> So it would be nice if we could release, ekhm, another SRU with the one more fix...
<sil2100> ...would that be possible?
<davidcalle> seb128, dbus crash, there is a second dbus call in the code (for zeitgeist). I missed it last week.
<davidcalle> seb128, sorry about that.
<seb128> davidcalle, no worry
<seb128> sil2100, yes, just do an update on top of the previous one
<sil2100> seb128: is there a specific branch I should use? Or you don't care about bzr history?
<seb128> sil2100, don't care about the history for the SRU
<seb128> sil2100, but you can use the vcs for the quantal upload
<sil2100> seb128: will do! Thanks
<seb128> yw!
<sil2100> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/unity-lens-video-precise <- I pushed here again
<mhr3> sil2100, btw for lenses != music, you'll just patch the icon paths? (/me hopes he doesn't need to do releases because of that)
<sil2100> mhr3: no, I just patched those
<mhr3> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: just a quick question - if there is a green signal from everyone about unity stack trunk freeze, you're able to freeze it for a day? Or is there someone else I'll have to ask then?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, just tell me when to freeze :)
<didrocks> sil2100: and tell me for which projects I need to freeze
<didrocks> (once ok)
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks! For now I need to resolve this ibus issue though... need Trevinho for that best
<didrocks> mhr3: it sucks to have to change the image path name btw at every new major version of unity
<didrocks> yep :)
<mhr3> didrocks, indeed, thoughts on where to centralize it?
<didrocks> mhr3: I don't get why the path need to be versionned in fact
<mhr3> didrocks, that makes two of us :)
<MCR1> Hi :) Who is maintaining the Unity-team/staging PPA quantal ? Unity is broken there: Depends: compiz-core-abiversion-20120305
<didrocks> mhr3: \o/
<didrocks> MCR1: the ppa is automatic
<mhr3> didrocks, perhaps a "current" symlink if nothing else ?
<didrocks> MCR1: as told on it, it can have temporary ABI break and shouldn't be used
<mhr3> didrocks, i mean instead of the version number
<didrocks> you want a symlink to the current version number?
<didrocks> I'll try to start the discussion and discuss about that
<mhr3> whatever to get of it
<didrocks> and maybe we can discuss even more about the discussion
<sil2100> didrocks, mhr3: maybe we'd like to have that for this release?
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> sil2100: no, the timing is too short
<mhr3> sil2100, yea... i don't think all of us are that fast :)
<didrocks> sil2100: let's transition, and maybe transition again
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> (from 5 to 6 to I hope unversionned)
<MCR1> The PPA also features a new Compiz version I would like to try to give feedback on fixed bugs, but the ABI break makes it impossible to test Unity with it :(
<didrocks> MCR1: yeah, you need to ensure you have compiz and unity built against the same ABI version
<didrocks> the ABI break should be transient and fixed automatically when you get the next unity rebuild
<sil2100> hm, the nux/unity fix for ibus that Trevinho is recommending seems to change the nux API
<didrocks> MCR1: that's why I put this stenza on the ppa description:
<didrocks> This archive contains the latest builds generated from trunk, that have passed the unit tests, but didn't pass the user acceptance (autopilot) tests yet.
<didrocks> Unless you are a developer and know what you do here, you should probably use the "unity-team/ppa" instead.
<MCR1> Will it work if I build Unity from source ?
<didrocks> MCR1: yeah, get the compiz from the ppa, install the -dev package and rebuild unity from source
<didrocks> or wait for the next unity version coming to the ppa
<MCR1> ok, thx a lot 4 the info.
<didrocks> MCR1: yw :)
<didrocks> sil2100: not an issue, you plan to merge the nux bump to version 3, right?
<didrocks> I still didn't see the packaging changes for it
<didrocks> and the branch isn't merged yet but I think it's on your roadmap
<sil2100> didrocks: I have it all prepared locally, since I'll have to refresh it when the freeze is on
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, you don't have the branch which defines the API version 3, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: right now I can't do anything because I don't know if any important changes won't need to be merged in
<didrocks> it's not merged AFAIK
<didrocks> so not sure what you prepared
<sil2100> didrocks: it's not, since it's waiting for right-before-the-freeze - since nux and unity need to have the 3.0 change merged in the same time, otherwise unity auto-merger won't work
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but it doesn't need to be right before the freeze
<didrocks> you do the nux work, push the branch, approve the merge
<didrocks> then, you do the unity work, push the branch, approve the merge
<sil2100> didrocks: but with unity and nux we still wait for the ibus fix to get reviewed
<didrocks> sil2100: that's not a pre-requesite to this change, right?
<MCR1> Is there a wiki or even better a script somewhere that helps me with building Unity from source ?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, but we want unity to be able to perform auto-build after merging the ibus fix, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: once I merge in the 3.0 changes it won't build
<sil2100> didrocks: or does the autobuilder use the nux trunk for building unity?
<didrocks> sil2100: why?
<didrocks> sil2100: it always take the new version of everything
<didrocks> we won't be able to do without it otherwise
<sil2100> didrocks: so it's not using -proposed? Just fresh from the trunks?
<didrocks> remember my "local repo" I showed and emphasized many teams during the week sprint :)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> they are constantly adding API, without that, the merger won't work
<sil2100> Still, since we want to release a new tarball, I'd like to have all the changes in the tarball
<didrocks> sil2100: what's the link with that?
<sil2100> So, if I release the new tarball now, and then add the ibus fix, I'll have to add it as a patch, right?
<didrocks> I don't speak about a release
<didrocks> I'm speaking about 2 branches to merge
<didrocks> to bump the new api
<didrocks> and also, about the packaging update you need to do for it
<sil2100> Ah, k
<didrocks> you can do that right now instead of waiting on the ibus fix :)
<sil2100> I was talking about the packaging update
<didrocks> packaging udpate != tarball
<didrocks> so, what you need to do:
<sil2100> But on the other hand, I could probably for now just do a packaging update with normal patches
<didrocks> - ensure jay's nux branch is ok, pushing an updated packaging for version 3, approve the nux merge
<sil2100> And then just release everything as a new tarball
<didrocks> - ensure jay's unity branch is ok, pushing an updated packaging for version 3, approve the unity merge
<didrocks> and that's it
<sil2100> Well, we were already testing Jay's branch
<didrocks> why are you speaking about patches? :/
<sil2100> Since my ppa uses nux 3.0 now anyway
<didrocks> I'm speaking about merge in trunk
<sil2100> Yes, but with the merge to trunk we need to do a merge to packaging too, right?
<didrocks> but they are not merged in trunk, right?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> that's why I'm telling, doing it now
<didrocks> and approving the trunk merge
<sil2100> They are not, but those won't work if you don't merge into packaging, right?
<didrocks> now
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> So that's why I'm taalking about packaging
<didrocks> 11:41:57   didrocks | - ensure jay's nux branch is ok, pushing an updated packaging for version 3, approve the nux merge
<sil2100> That's what I'll do now
<didrocks> and same for unity
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> ping me to review your packaging update
<sil2100> As I said, we already tested nux 3.0
<didrocks> and that I push it
<sil2100> So it'll just be an easy task
<didrocks> great
<didrocks> sil2100: there is no difference than any other package update
<didrocks> you see that I'm updating a lot the packaging in advance of time
<didrocks> like because of new files
<didrocks> or because of path changes
<didrocks> that's exactly the same case here
<didrocks> (or new build-dep)
<sil2100> didrocks: sorry about that, now when I think about it I could have really just pushed it sooner
<didrocks> sil2100: no worry, hope you get it now ;)
<didrocks> it's really like any other package update
<sil2100> didrocks: I just seemed to got locked-up in the idea that I need to wait with the packaging for the tarball
<didrocks> sil2100: fortunatly not :)
<sil2100> didrocks: that it doesn't make sense to push it now if the tarball will be released later ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: at least, we will get this hopefully merged and built before trevhino is here for the ibus thingy
<didrocks> just ping me with the package update
<sil2100> didrocks: the thing is that I thought that it's not good to do it without the new tarball - since we're essentially changing the name to nux-3.0, where the version number in packaging will be still 2.*
<didrocks> sil2100: no
<didrocks> sil2100: you are changing the packaging now
<didrocks> and we will push it just before setting the merge proposal to approve
<didrocks> and so, we will get the new packaging :)
<sil2100> Just to get this straight - can I change the major number of the nux version to 3 ?
<sil2100> In packaging?
<sil2100> Since normally, when changing the major number, I was doing a merge-upstream with the new tarball
<sil2100> didrocks: ^ ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: right
<didrocks> sil2100: change the packaging and push it to me :)
<MCR1> didrocks, regarding: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-plugin-stackswitch/+merge/111736 - do you mean our discussion here ?
<didrocks> MCR1: no, was in private with duflu
<didrocks> (PM)
<MCR1> ah, ok - *confused*
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/nux/ubuntu-3.0 <- ;) ?
<sil2100> brb
<didrocks> MCR1: basically, we are using the packaging to build an upstream source to push to the ppa, as you added some files and nobody updated the package, it failed
<didrocks> MCR1: now, it's fine
<MCR1> didrocks: I am working on getting *forgotten* plug-ins to lp:compiz, we did not have that problem with workspacenames though
<MCR1> but if it is fine now, it is great 8-)
<MCR1> thanx
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> sil2100: looks good to me :)
<didrocks> sil2100: pushed, you can ack the nux merge now
<sil2100> didrocks: approved
<sil2100> (commit message was missing)
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: well, you approved it before pushing the branch, thanks god you forgot the commit message :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I did? I think I did that by accident - damn, good for that missing commit message...
<sil2100> didrocks: eh, conflict
<sil2100> Oh, right, but I can push to that branch actually
<sil2100> Fixing
<MCR1> Yeah, my second contribution to Ubuntu/Compiz: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.8/revision/3277
<MCR1> :)
<MCR1> btw, I also got a contribution for Unity: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-reduce-png-filesizes/+merge/110978
<didrocks> MCR1: sweet! let's wait for upstream to review them :)
<didrocks> MCR1: btw, about the recompression, we already have that automatically on the binary package
<MCR1> didrocks: It is nothing special, but probably should be done
<MCR1> your png files are not compressed very well
<MCR1> I used Trimage image compressor to optimize them
<MCR1> ofc more could be done
<MCR1> most of the files could use indexed colors as well (8bit instead of 24+8bit) without any visual regression as most of the files do not use more than 256 colors anyway
<MCR1> and alpha is empty
<sil2100> didrocks: I also prepared a distro branch for unity 6.0 with the new nux: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/ubuntu-6.0
<sil2100> But nux is still building
<MCR1> didrocks: You can check it yourself: simply install the package trimage and drag and drop all .png files there
<didrocks> MCR1: hum, weird, we maybe have dh_scour which is broken then
<MCR1> didrocks: you will save around 80kB
<didrocks> sil2100: well, that's fine, we can ack it now
<didrocks> sil2100: as my dep system is working :)
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI, I'm merging you content
<didrocks> sil2100: as you didn't get the latest unity packaging branch
<MCR1> Once I got my build and test system for Unity/Compiz working here I plan to help with fixing more important stuff as well :)
<didrocks> sil2100: libnux-3.0-dev (>= 3.0.0-0ubuntu1), is somewhat wrong as a build-dep
<didrocks> MCR1: sweet!
<didrocks> sil2100: better to take 3.0.0 to enable backporting
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm fixing that
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ok, sorry about that
<didrocks> sil2100: and you dont' want to bump the version yet on that case :)
<sil2100> You mean, unity to 6.0?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah
<didrocks> do that once you will release :)
<didrocks> sil2100: pushed to lp:ubuntu/unity
<didrocks> you can approve the MR
<sil2100> Why not now? Since I already bumped the version for nux to 3.0, right? So we theoretically could have done the same for unity?
<didrocks> sil2100: because merge-upstream won't be happy
<didrocks> sil2100: I didn't change it for nux but it should have been 3.0~something
<didrocks> sil2100: because now, the version in the staging ppa are higher than the revision that would be in the distro
<sil2100> Ah, right, we'll have to do the trick you did with compiz on the sprint
<didrocks> it will be 3.0+bzr<foo>
<didrocks> even if they are older
<sil2100> Right
<sil2100> didrocks: the tests failed for the unity nux-3.0 branch
<sil2100> Could not open X display?
<didrocks> sil2100: there is no X in the merger
<sil2100> xvfb?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> sil2100: you should check that with upstream
<didrocks> seems a test is flacky or broken with the new nux :)
<sil2100> But it doesn't even say which test failed, geh
<sil2100> I'll pick this up with Jay once he's back
<didrocks> sil2100: well, all the output is from upstream, they should fix it to tell which one :)
<sil2100> Annoyiiiing!
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<sil2100> seb128: how's the unity-lens-video SRU branch? Was it ok?
<seb128> sil2100, sorry I was out when you pinged and I got busy, I will have a look now
<sil2100> seb128: thanks
<seb128> sil2100, yw!
<sil2100> Trevinho: regarding that ibus fix
<sil2100> Trevinho: was that something that got recently introduced? That it's broken?
<sil2100> Trevinho: and I see you modify the nux headers
<Trevinho> sil2100: we had some issues... first of all we didn't properly filter the meta keys in textentry, also we didn't support ibus release activation key... so I wanted to change the thing from nux...
<sil2100> Trevinho: well, I'm waiting for Brandon as well to be honest - I have some bug-related things for him!
<sil2100> But anyway, I think that it would be REALLY nice to have this ibus thing fixed with 6.9
<sil2100> *6.0
<sil2100> So I'd say it's a bit of a blocking issue - although if jaytaoko will think that it's a risky change or something, we'll then release without it
<Trevinho> sil2100: code is fixed... so... we only have to get it in trunk :)
<sil2100> Trevinho: ;)
<didrocks> Trevinho: is it a regression from 5.x ?
<sil2100> Trevinho: but commits on both sides are needed, right? Bot the nux and unity side
<Trevinho> didrocks: mhmh a little... I pushed a different branch in 5.0 that fixes the key filtering without changing nux and being a little bit permissive to avoid breakage...
<Trevinho> sil2100: yes, we need both nux and unity
<didrocks> sil2100: so it's a regression, and we won't take it into quantal without the bug fixed :)
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: so you are trying to get your branches in for this release?
<sil2100> didrocks: so it's, like I said, a blocking issue then? But for reals ;)
<sil2100> jaytaoko: well, it seems to be an urgent fix then
<didrocks> well, it is, right, no regrssion for us
<didrocks> should have been dealt earlier, but well
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes I opened a bug to track it since I discovered: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1016354
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1016354 in unity "IBus can't be activated on dash or HUD since r2428" [High,In progress]
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: we should yes
<jaytaoko> sil2100: as I said to Trevinho before, the code looks fine. But I was hoping bschaefer could give a second opinion because I don't know the details of the issues
<jaytaoko> sil2100: bschaefer is not awake yet I think (eastern US)
<sil2100> jaytaoko: could you test build it and see if it doesn't break anything obvious?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: sorry bschaefer is in western US
<jaytaoko> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> jaytaoko: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: also, do you know about the compiz release status?
<didrocks> as Timo is doing it
<sil2100> didrocks: not sure, I knew he was busy yesterday, but I'll ask him in a moment
<didrocks> sil2100: keep me in touch please :)
<sil2100> didrocks: for bug #1016354 , should I also attach nux and the nux branch?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1016354 in unity "IBus can't be activated on dash or HUD since r2428" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016354
<sil2100> Since essentially it's being fixed by two merges
<sil2100> In unity and nux
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah
<jaytaoko> sil2100: the nux branches compile but I am getting errors in the tests
<jaytaoko> sil2100: so as it is, we cannot merge this branch just yet: lp:~3v1n0/nux/text-entry-virtual-clipboard
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: ^^^ are you getting errors will running "make check" for the branch?
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: mmh, I'll try... but my tests run fine
<sil2100> hmm
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: what's failing there?
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1073170/  there are more test failing...
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: I am trying nux trunk...
<sil2100> Trevinho: we merged in some nux-3.0 changes in trunk
<sil2100> Trevinho: are you trying it on trunk..?
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: mhm weird... they all passed here yesterday...
 * Trevinho checks
<Trevinho> kamstrup: ok.. found the issue... when ibus-daemon is running some of them fails... maybe I should fix that
<leo-unglaub> i have a problem with the current nightly of unity..
<leo-unglaub> installed via the ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/staging/ubuntu
<leo-unglaub> this is now trying to triggern an dist-upgrade
<leo-unglaub> witch failes..
<leo-unglaub> it always means that there is no ubuntu-desktop package found
<leo-unglaub> but the meta package is installed
<leo-unglaub> if i do the upgrade from the sell myself, it works fine
<leo-unglaub> just so you know this bug..
<leo-unglaub> if you need any  additional informations, please let me know
<sil2100> Trevinho: how's the test issue?
<Trevinho> sil2100: I'm fixing now... some tests fails when ibus-daemon is running
<Trevinho> sil2100: I didn't think to that since I thought that make check was running without ibs
<Trevinho> ibus*
<sil2100> Trevinho: excellent! Thanks
<sil2100> andyrock: hi!
<sil2100> andyrock: are you around?
<andyrock> sil2100, yeah but i'm studying
<andyrock> do you want me to SRU something?
<sil2100> andyrock: well, nothing urgent ;)
<andyrock> sil2100, shoot! :)
<sil2100> andyrock: I was wondering maybe if the fix for bug #934062 is SRUable as well ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 934062 in unity (Ubuntu) ""Keyboard Shortcuts" overlay can cause annoyance" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934062
<andyrock> sil2100, yes it's SRUable
<andyrock> have we the SRU freeze today?
<sil2100> andyrock: no, today was supposed to be quantal freeze, but we'll do that tomorrow
<andyrock> so i can SRU it this evening...
<andyrock> i can ask someone to review it
<sil2100> andyrock: the SRU freeze will be probably be around end of the week if anything
<andyrock> cool
<andyrock> so i think i have to SRU 2-3 branches
<sil2100> andyrock: ooo, thanks! ;)
<andyrock> np
<seb128> sil2100, davidcalle: video lens new SRU uploaded, thanks
<davidcalle> seb128, thank you
<sil2100> seb128: thanks \o/
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: areyou getting the test errors?
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: only when enabling ibus-daemon
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: however, I've fixed the first branch...
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: fixing the second now
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: ok
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: this should be fine for merging, tough https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/nux/text-entry-meta-filters
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: ok. so I need to get two nux branches, right?
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: first lp:~3v1n0/nux/text-entry-meta-filters and then lp:~3v1n0/nux/text-entry-virtual-clipboard
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: there were two branches... with dependency
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: yep
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: right! so I am merging them with nux trunk before compiling
<sil2100> didrocks: if we get this ibus fix merged into unity and nux, would you mind doing the freeze tomorrow?
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, a pity that wasn't dealt before
<didrocks> sil2100: or we can freeze now
<didrocks> then, they get the release critical branches with "UNBLOCK"
<didrocks> which can be the case of the ibus onces
<sil2100> didrocks: that wouldn't be a problem?
<sil2100> i.e. freezing for a whole night?
<Trevinho> didrocks: sorry, I should have done this before... But I wanted to finish other stuff..
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: the problem with tests when ibus is running is that... we use an async call to check if an event has been filtered... this can cause troubles, since we always return true in IBusIMEContext::FilterKeyEvent
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: are your branch fixing a release critical issue?
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: well, the ibus break is critical...
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: hmm! that is why I think we should get bschaefer
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: I agree
<jaytaoko> sil2100: how much  trouble is it for you to postpone the release?
<didrocks> sil2100: as you wish for the time of freezing
<didrocks> sil2100: just hope that they won't introduce regressions if we don't freeze :)
<sil2100> jaytaoko: well, hm, we had plans on releasing unity stack this week
<sil2100> jaytaoko: how much more time do you need?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: it is to leave time for bschaefer to have a look at the branches before they are merged
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, have a look at which branches?
<sil2100> jaytaoko: this can be done - would you ensure that Brandon looks at those today?
<sil2100> Ah!
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> bschaefer: hi
<bschaefer> sil2100, hello!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: hello
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hello, and good morning haha
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: can you review these branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/nux/text-entry-virtual-clipboard/+merge/113145
<bschaefer> yes
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, let me take sometime to run some test on it
<sil2100> bschaefer: thanks
<bschaefer> sil2100, np!
<sil2100> jaytaoko, bschaefer: could you guys try merging the tested fix till tomorrow?
<sil2100> Since then we'll just do the release tomorrow
<bschaefer> till tomorrow or by tomorrow?
<sil2100> didrocks: would you prefer to freeze today? You have more experience here ;)
<sil2100> bschaefer: so that it's merged in by tomorrow morning
<sil2100> bschaefer: since we need this fixed for the release, it's currently a blocking issue
<bschaefer> sil2100, yup, its 8:30 am here, Ill make sure it is merge by then
<sil2100> bschaefer: \o/
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: and run the "make check" please.
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, will do!
<sil2100> Damn, a nasty storm here
<Trevinho> hi bschaefer
<bschaefer> Trevinho, hello! So far these changes look nice :)
<Trevinho> bschaefer: for the 2nd one (virtual clipboard) wait few seconds since I've failing tess when ibus-daemon is running
 * bschaefer broke is pinyin
<bschaefer> Trevinho, alright, Im installing it right now
<didrocks> sil2100: it's really as you wish ;) if you don't care about redoing all the tests tomorrow, it's fine to only freeze tomorrow
<Trevinho> bschaefer: they fail due to the fact that ime_>FilterKeyEvent is async (which is good), but it desn't give us the event
<Trevinho> but I guess that adding some timeout would fix it
<sil2100> didrocks: so hm, is it a big bother to freeze the trunk now?
<sil2100> bschaefer, Trevinho: would you mind?
<sil2100> I would ask for a freeze now, and unfreeze it around tomorrow
<bschaefer> Trevinho, hmm that sounds like a good fix for that...could you do an idle to wait for it?
<didrocks> sil2100: ask upstream :)
<bschaefer> that might slow it down though
<sil2100> And the ibus fix would be added as an UNBLOCK
<bschaefer> Trevinho, hmm I just got a compiling error
<sil2100> bschaefer: ^ ?
<sil2100> Trevinho: ^ ? ;)
<bschaefer> Trevinho, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1073278/
<sil2100> Would you guys mind a freeze with the current state of trunk?
<sil2100> + the ibus patch when ready?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, you missed a comma in the printf
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: make check fails to build
<Trevinho> probably I've pushed a bad version :o
<Trevinho> bschaefer: which branch?
 * sil2100 feels ignored while there is thunder near his apartment
<sil2100> ;)
<bschaefer> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/nux/text-entry-virtual-clipboard/+merge/113145
<bschaefer> line 245
<Trevinho> bschaefer: wait few minutes for it
<bschaefer> Trevinho, alright!
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems they're busy, so we'll do the freeze tomorrow - I'll just re-test it then
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: gtest-nux-textentry.cpp: error: ‘ime_’ was not declared in this scope
<didrocks> sil2100: sure
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: I don't get that here... but maybe I didn't push the fix... I'll send it soon
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: are you able to compile the test? I am getting some errors...
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah i was able to compile all the gtest
<sil2100> mhr3: the enable-introspection branch failed merging, some test has failed
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-bamf/78/console
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hmm the only error I get is running it under sudo because ibus doesn't connect if so
<sil2100> mhr3: for bamf
<bschaefer> Trevinho, you should extend the time on the test also
<bschaefer> the g-test-textentry
<mhr3> sil2100, the log doesn't really show why
<Trevinho> bschaefer: where? however I'm quite done...
<bschaefer> Trevinho, 436
<bschaefer> line, the 40000
<mhr3> Trevinho, did you see it? i'm not sure the accessibility thing is fatal
<bschaefer> Trevinho, done as in you have to go to sleep now?
<mhr3> Trevinho, (talking about https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-bamf/78/console )
<Trevinho> mhr3: no sorry... I'm busy with another branch
<Trevinho> mhr3: I'll check it later
<mhr3> ok
<mhr3> sil2100, anyway that branch is very low prio
<sil2100> mhr3: k, we'll merge it in after the release then
<mhr3> fine with me
<mhr3> it'd expect we'd be frozen by now
<sil2100> mhr3: for now maybe don't concern with it - we'll have less testing to do tomorrow if this doesn't get merged
<sil2100> mhr3: yep
<mhr3> sil2100, is the ibus fix really blocking you though? you could just freeze now and test everything else
<sil2100> mhr3: well, I couldn't get an ACK from upstream, so I decided just to do the freeze tomorrow morning
<sil2100> Trevinho, bschaefer, jaytaoko: just don't merge in too many things till tomorrow besides the ibus fix
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hmm let me test it again, maybe I was running the wrong rev
 * mhr3 laughs at sil2100's last request
<sil2100> Since we're theoretically on freeze now
<sil2100> mhr3: :(
<sil2100> ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, you know you do have the power to enforce that, right?!
<sil2100> Ouch, ok guys, the thunders are getting to intense - and it's anyway my time to go
<jaytaoko> sil2100: nothing will be merged today except for the issue we we are working on with iBus
<sil2100> mhr3: I know, I know.. well, didrocks has the power though, not me :D
<sil2100> jaytaoko: thank you!
<didrocks> I have the power \o/
<sil2100> See you tomorrow everyone
<bschaefer> haha
<didrocks> see you sil2100
<bschaefer> sil2100, have a good night
<jaytaoko> didrocks: is nux frozen? can you activate the freeze?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: cheers
<didrocks> jaytaoko: hum, it seems sil2100 wanted to freeze tomorrow
<jaytaoko> didrocks: I think we won't merge anything except for the issue we are working on. And we can use UNBLOCK. I want to avoid anyone mergeing anything before the release is done.
<Trevinho> damn, fighting with a random crash
<didrocks> jaytaoko: Well, I would rather freeze the whole stack or not TBH
<mhr3> voluntary freeze, that's new :)
<didrocks> I can of course just freeze nux if you want
<didrocks> mhr3: btw, in the sessions about things that didn't work last cycle, didn't you notice the freeze wasn't mentionned? :)
<mhr3> didrocks, but there were emails about it, no?
<mhr3> i think that everyone sees that it's necesarry, but it should be done a bit differently
<jaytaoko> didrocks: ok, so lets wait tomorrow. I will send an email to make people aware they should not merge anything in nux today and until the freeze is lifted
<didrocks> mhr3: I'm still open and hope we can branch, commit in both and then merge back switching the mainlines
<didrocks> mhr3: so that the tagged version is in trunk now :)
<mhr3> yea, i thought that's how it'd work this cycle
<bschaefer> Trevinho, what random crash?
<didrocks> mhr3: well, I proposed that for the previous cycle already
<didrocks> mhr3: but it seems popey and mmrazik didn't want this
<didrocks> mhr3: like swichting the mainline
<didrocks> so I wait for them to solve the issue and coming with a release process enabling that :)
<mhr3> hmm, well not my call, you do have my +1 there though
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah, I can run the gtest, they just fail on the copy/paste stuff
<bschaefer> are you still having that ime_ thing?
<Trevinho> jaytaoko, bschaefer ok.,.. I'm done with lp:~3v1n0/nux/text-entry-virtual-clipboard
<Trevinho> please check the review soon
<bschaefer> Trevinho, pulling changes!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I need to get the branches again... doing it now
<Trevinho> bschaefer and jaytaoko sorry fo rthe delay... I've noticed before that I didn't send the fixed revision I tought (for the 2nd branch)...
<bschaefer> Trevinho, jaytaoko awesome all the new test pass, Im going to run the full make check now though
<bschaefer> Trevinho, no worries!
<bschaefer> Trevinho, hmm did you notice the deadkey test were failing?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, its not your branch though
<Trevinho> bschaefer: which ones?
<bschaefer> xtest-test-textentry-deadkeys
<bschaefer> xtest-text-entry-deadkeys
<Trevinho> bschaefer: they don't either run here.. :o
<bschaefer> yeah, just wanted to make sure. Hmm, can you manually test a dead key?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, ill manual test it, I just wanna make sure that other branch didn't stop those from working :(
<Trevinho> bschaefer: I don't know :)
<Trevinho> bschaefer: but I get an X error
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> I think its something is getting passed out of range for X
<bschaefer> Trevinho, ooo
<bschaefer> Trevinho, you get the error because you r keyboard doesn't have the dead key
<bschaefer> Trevinho, because your keyboard layout doesn.t
<Trevinho> bschaefer: ah, ok
<bschaefer> Trevinho, forgot about that haha...
 * bschaefer should add a check for that
<bschaefer> Trevinho, let me test it with unity, just to be sure copy/paste still works haha
<Trevinho> bschaefer: I need to help my gf with some home stuff..  see you later
<bschaefer> Trevinho, no worries! Cya
<bschaefer> Trevinho, i also have to go sign a lease soon
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hows the branch going for you?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, i think I was missing that pre req, but everything still worked w/o it
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ./InputMethodIBus.cpp:377:7: error: 'key_event' was not declared in this scope
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: are you getting this error with lp:~3v1n0/nux/text-entry-virtual-clipboard
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hmm no, but im compiling with the pre req branch now
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, and everything just compiled :(
<jaytaoko> yes, I am also using the pre req branch
<bschaefer> yeah everything just finished on my sudo make -j4
<bschaefer> with out an error...hmm
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: ok, I took nux trunk and I merged lp:~3v1n0/nux/text-entry-meta-filters in it. This compiles fine.
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: Trevinho: then I merged lp:~3v1n0/nux/text-entry-virtual-clipboard and try to compile. This fails
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hmm I just did this: bzr branch lp:~3v1n0/nux/text-entry-meta-filters
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: Trevinho: am I missing some libs?
<bschaefer> then: bzr merge lp:~3v1n0/nux/text-entry-virtual-clipboard
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, maybe something didn't get merged right?
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: Trevinho: get merge trunk and then  merge the 2 branches into it. Then compile.
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, will do
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, also Trevinho is away for now
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, Text conflict in Nux/TextEntry.cpp
<bschaefer> Text conflict in tests/gtest-nux-textentry.cpp
<bschaefer> 2 conflicts encountered.
<bschaefer> I get conflicts when I merge
<bschaefer> the virtual-clipboard
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: hmm I don't get the conflicts
<bschaefer> I just did this
<bschaefer> bzr branch lp:nux
<bschaefer> cd nux
<bschaefer> bzr merge lp:~...meta
<bschaefer> bzr merge lp:~clipboard
<bschaefer> then conflicts on the second one
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: starting from scratch again
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, i have to go for like 30-40 min
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, i have to sign a lease to an apartment, so i can live somewhere haha
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: no problem! talk to you later
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yup! Good luck!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: thanks :)
<Trevinho> bschaefer: back
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: any problem?
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: just re-checked... all merges and compiles fine here
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: I took nux trunk them merged the 2 branches. It fails at the build.
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: maybe you did it too early (I pushed the updates ~1h ago)?
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1073429/
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: I took the branches 15 minutes ago
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: right... and why my branch compiles!?? :o
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: however I'm fixing it now
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: ok, fixed
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: ok, getting...
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: ok, now it compiles
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: I am getting some failures in the tests
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: which ones?
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: they are related to iBus.
<jaytaoko> ViewSendKeyComboNux: TextEntry is only Preedit: Failed
<jaytaoko> Nux: TextEntry is "请问儿童有": Failed
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: ^
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: I have the same issue...
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: brandon told me that it was correct btw
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: I think bschaefer can help
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: the problem there is that I I write qwerty on the terminal with ibus, I get the same string that nux gets...
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: was you getting that even in trunk?
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: I have restarted iBus. The test works now
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: I don't think that this is caused by my branch... It seems like something that can fail randomly...
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: ok, so bschaefer will be back in an hour or so, I will get him to review your branch. If all is fine, then we can merge
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: do you have a unity branch for this as well?
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: ok cool... sorry for the errors... :/
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: yep
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/im-textentry-rewrite-ibus-fix
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: plus these AP tests https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/ibus-press-release-tests
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: no problem. I will try the unity branch as well. Is there an automated test for the unity branch or do I need to test manually?
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: there are both unit tests (./test-gtest --gtest_filter=TestIM*)
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: and ap tests (in the branch above)
<bschaefer> back!
<Trevinho> bschaefer: so.. give the branches a new try :)
<bschaefer> Trevinho, jaytaoko hello, sorry had to sign a lease haha
<bschaefer> Trevinho, I did!
<bschaefer> I think, or are there new changed?
<Trevinho> bschaefer: cool... ;)
<Trevinho> bschaefer: i fixed some compilation troubles and tests when ibus is running
<bschaefer> Trevinho, awesome, let me pull those changes
<bschaefer> was just reading above. So why that test fails is your pinyin has a preference
<bschaefer> it is learning what you type haha, so it will change sometimes, a fix would be to change it to ninhao
<bschaefer> "ninhao" because that is a real word haha
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: welcome back.
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: so, I was able to compile after Trevinho did a fix
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, thank you! Sorry, I just had to get that taken care of.
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, awesome!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: the iBus tests sometimes fails...
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hmm when you do "qwerty"?
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: it seems that are some conditions that can cause them to fail, but it does not happen all the time
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yes
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah  because this is what I get when I type it
<bschaefer> 请问儿童有
<bschaefer> sooo a think a good fix would be to change it from "qwerty" to "ninhao"
<bschaefer> since one is an actual word
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, what happens is other tests that are going on that use pinyin cache the characters your select
<bschaefer> Trevinho, ^
<bschaefer> if you wouldn't mind changing it in your branch
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok, is this something that can be done today? or should we wait?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, all we should have to do is change the test just a little
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, should be a very easy fix!
<Trevinho> bschaefer: sorry? Should I change to ninhao?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, change "qwerty" to "ninhao"
<bschaefer> then change "请问儿童有“ to "您好“
<bschaefer> that should fix that case
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, other then that everything is looking good in your branch?
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yes
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, awesome, i have no clue why mine would compile...
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, but mine was also looking good
 * bschaefer is running the tests again
<Trevinho> bschaefer: I've pushed it, now it works....
<Trevinho> bschaefer: so... once your tests pass, let's unblock and approve all the branches ;)
<bschaefer> Trevinho, awesome! Thanks
<bschaefer> ill run it again just to be sure :)
<bschaefer> Trevinho, approved both branch :)
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, new tests were just pushed
<Trevinho> cool, thanks
<bschaefer> or a new one was
<bschaefer> to fix the one that was failing for you
<bschaefer> np!
<Trevinho> bschaefer: have you checked the unity ones as well? :)
<bschaefer> Trevinho, hmm well it compiled with unity but yeah I need to run those test!!
<bschaefer> Trevinho, whooo
<bschaefer> Trevinho, I got a crash
<bschaefer> Trevinho, when I try and type into the dash...
<Trevinho> bschaefer: hm...
<Trevinho> bschaefer: stacktrace?
 * bschaefer gets bt
<bschaefer> yeah one sec
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: Trevinho: can you check that we can merge https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/im-textentry-rewrite-ibus-fix into unity trunk and it will compile. I tried but it failed...
 * Trevinho checks
<jaytaoko|lunch> bschaefer: Trevinho: it also looks like unity trunk fails to build? I wonder if it is my system
<bschaefer> Trevinho, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1073557/
<bschaefer> jaytaoko|lunch, hmm I just compiled mine, but then running it causes a crash
<Trevinho> bschaefer: it seems like you don't have an updated unity there..
<Trevinho> or am I wrong
<Trevinho> ?
<Trevinho> bschaefer: we don't have anymore unity::IMTextEntry::InspectKeyEvent but yours run it...
<bschaefer> Trevinho, yeah let me double check that...
<bschaefer> Trevinho, oo run your new unity bracnh duhh
<mhr3> still no more jhbuild converts?
<mhr3> you people like building everything yourself, don't you :)
<Trevinho> eheh :(
<bschaefer> idk what jhbuild is!
<Trevinho> (wrong bracket))
<mhr3> bschaefer, let's call it magic that can build the whole unity stack
<mhr3> and run it without installing it system-wide
<bschaefer> mhr3, well I don't believe in magic! Its scary
<bschaefer> well I have bash scripts that build branchs...so I don't have to type much haha
<mhr3> try to build the *whole* stack sir :P
<bschaefer> I will manually!
<bschaefer> mhr3, haha, but Ill look into it
<bschaefer> that sounds nice
<mhr3> lp:unity-jhbuild ;) it has a readme
<bschaefer> no way! is it up to date?
<mhr3> bschaefer, good question :)
<bschaefer> haha
<mhr3> fwiw it's a gnome tool, so some docs can be found there as well
<bschaefer> cool, I should be able to get it working...
<bschaefer> wait so this freeze on unity, is it for the 5.0 branch?
<bschaefer> or 6.0 as well
<bschaefer> Trevinho, hmm Im still getting a crash with your branch ... but now the bt wont give me anything ...
<Trevinho> bschaefer: weird... need to have dinner now... see you later
<bschaefer> Trevinho, yeah...hmm Ill see what I can figure out in the meantime
<bschaefer> Trevinho, sweet, something got messed up but now it doesn't crash! yay
 * bschaefer is running ap test now
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: Trevinho: how is it going?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey, going well
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, i just got that branch up and working and all test seem to pass
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hmm actually I need to test these dead keys
<bschaefer> they seem to be failing for me :(
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hows the branch going for you?
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: something is wrong on my system... I need to update before I can compile the unity branch
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, that sucks :(
<bschaefer> im worried compose/dead keys might be broken...now I have remember how to do those hahah
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yeah, I forgot about it as well
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: need to reboot
<bschaefer> ok
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, it looks like multi key/dead keys is having problems
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, its just bugging now
<bschaefer> buggy*
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: hmm we will have to fix :-(
<bschaefer> Trevinho,  :( soo your branch is breaking multi key/ dead keys... Ill dig into it until you get back!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, o yeah, Im thinking it has to do with the KEY_UP event
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, and im hopping we can just ignore those keys when checking for dead keys
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok
<Trevinho> bschaefer: bacl
<Trevinho> back*
<bschaefer> Trevinho, hey, sooo dead keys and compose mode isn't working anymore
<bschaefer> Trevinho, i think I know why and have fixed it from the manual test
<Trevinho> bschaefer: compose was working here...
<bschaefer> for a manual test...but the test still fail half the time...but I just started looking at it
<bschaefer> Trevinho, it was working buggy ish though,
<bschaefer> Trevinho, if you setxkmap fr
<bschaefer> then hit square bracket then delete
<bschaefer> it deletes that space, which isn't correct
<bschaefer> Trevinho, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1073690/
<bschaefer> that seems to fix a lot of the problems
<bschaefer> but there is still a problem...hmm
<Trevinho> bschaefer: how dead keys are actually working?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, well the deadkeys might be working, im just testing compose keys right now
<bschaefer> Trevinho, and it isn't working well in the dash...
<bschaefer> to test compose keys:
<bschaefer> setxkbmap fr
<bschaefer> then press: '[' + 'o'
<bschaefer> that should give you ô
<Trevinho> what's happening instead?
<Trevinho> setting it to italian, if I do ^+o I get that..
<bschaefer> Trevinho, it works like half the time and in the dash...or doesn't work at all
<bschaefer> Trevinho, that pastebin I sent you fixes it in nux, but now im having problems getting unity to read my updated nux
<Trevinho> mh ok
<bschaefer> Trevinho, also once you have your multi key set try the test for them
<bschaefer> umm
<bschaefer> ./xtest-text-entry-deadkeys
<bschaefer> (it tests compose keys rather then dead keys...I didn't know the difference back then haha)
<bschaefer> Trevinho, how do you set it to italian?
<Trevinho> bschaefer: I've just enabled the compose key from g-c-c
<bschaefer> Trevinho, hmm
<bschaefer> Trevinho, whats the multi key for italian?
<bschaefer> I wanna test that out
<Trevinho> bschaefer: from g-c-c you can set to any key... I set to caps lock
<bschaefer> Trevinho, ok, let me try that out
<bschaefer> Trevinho, it doesn't work for me :(
<bschaefer> Trevinho, did you get the deadkey test for nux working?
<Trevinho> bschaefer: sorry, I was checking AP... now I do that
<bschaefer> Trevinho, no worries!
<bschaefer> Trevinho, i just want to make sure not to piss off didrocks haha
<Trevinho> thomi: I've this one too https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/ibus-press-release-tests/+merge/113147 ;)
<Trevinho> bschaefer: we must be sure not to break anything... we're playing with the fire! :)
<Trevinho> bschaefer: should I test that with your fix or not?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, i know! Its hard, cause I don't speak or use any of those language settings so I have to re learn it agian haha
<bschaefer> Trevinho, first test with what you have
<bschaefer> Trevinho, with your italian set up
<bschaefer> Trevinho, if it fails then test my fix
<bschaefer> Fire is fun to play with though
<thomi> Trevinho: I'm not so sure about that test.
<thomi> why do you hold the activate keys down?
<Trevinho> thomi: because I need to check if the activation happens on key release or on key press
<thomi> hmm....
 * thomi investigates further
<Trevinho> so bschaefer yes.. it fails (but yesterday when I tried it was working! :/)
 * Trevinho checks the bschaefer patch
<bschaefer> Trevinho, hmm
<bschaefer> Trevinho, its not a patch haha, its just surrounds the dead keys/compose to avoid the key up
<thomi> Trevinho: THe set_gconf_option in setUp is to make sure that the activation key is Ctrl+Space?
<thomi> ...because that's the default, right?
<Trevinho> thomi: yes...
<Trevinho> thomi: in that way we're independent from configurations... we set our values, so no one should break it
<thomi> Trevinho: sure
<thomi> hmm, this isn't an issue with your code, but autopilot should take care of adding the cleanup inside set_gconf_option
<thomi> like set_compiz_option does
<Trevinho> bschaefer: I've added your patch... now it works... but I've some failures anyway...
<Trevinho> bschaefer: I don't know if it depends on the keyboard layout
<bschaefer> Trevinho, yeah, it seems to fix it a bit
<Trevinho> I've kept the italian
<bschaefer> Trevinho, no it shouldn't
<bschaefer> Trevinho, it sends the multi key to x11, but it needs to exist on the layouy
<bschaefer> Trevinho, i was still getting failures, but when I tried to test it on unity it didn't use my updated nux
<bschaefer> which is what im working on now to much sure it works in unity...(you can also test it under ~/nux/examples/test-foucs...
<bschaefer> something like that
<thomi> Trevinho: the issue I have is that you've changed the way activate_ibus works, which is used by the existing tests.
<Trevinho> thomi: well, yes.. but it just does what it did before, it just checks more than before
<thomi> it used to press_and_release the activation keycombo & then wait for the ime_active signal. Now it presses the activation keycombo, waits for the signal and then releases the key combo
<thomi> Trevinho: the only different is where the assert goes. I don't think we should be checking for the activation signal half way through a keypress
<thomi> ...especially since this changes all the existing ibus tests.
<Trevinho> thomi: well... yes, but if the activation happens after the release, that's wrong
<thomi> hmmmm
<thomi> ok
<thomi> another issue is that if the activation is successful you'll generate a release when you shouldn't
<thomi> since the addCleanup will proc in both cases
<thomi> I wonder if there's a way around that?
<Trevinho> thomi: yes... I thought about that...
<Trevinho> thomi: isn't releasing a released key a non-issue?
 * thomi checks
<thomi> Trevinho: it'll still generate a key rwelease event, which may confuse things
<thomi> Trevinho: also, can you update the docstrings on activate_ibus_on_release and deactivate_ibus_on_release.I'm not sure what they're supposed to do
<Trevinho> ok
<bschaefer>  Trevinho ok, I think my fix fixes it for unity, but ill have to take a look at why half the test fail
<bschaefer> Trevinho, in nux, but doing manual test, it seems to like it...
<Trevinho> bschaefer: mhmh... weird
<Trevinho> I don't think I've changed anything that should break that... I mean, I've just added two safety check for null character...
<bschaefer> Trevinho, yeah, but I wrote those test a while ago...
<bschaefer> Trevinho, remember the deadkeys test didn't work because of the X11 error
<bschaefer> Trevinho, since they keyboard layout you had didn't have a compose key
<Trevinho> bschaefer: I have enabled the compose key
<bschaefer> Trevinho, sending the KEY_UP keys through the dead key checks messed up its look ahead stuff
<bschaefer> Trevinho, hmm
<bschaefer> Trevinho, did you yesterday to test it?
<Trevinho> bschaefer: I'm gettiing this btw http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073821/
<bschaefer> Trevinho, yeah it seems like the very first key stroke messes up sometimes...
<Trevinho> bschaefer: do you have the same?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, yeah!
<bschaefer> its not 100% fixed, but at lease we reduced it from 100% failure to some what working
<leo-unglaub> hey guys...
<leo-unglaub> i need help
<leo-unglaub> the latest unity update killt my laptop
<thumper> killed in what way?
<leo-unglaub> it removed my ubuntu-desktop package and endet with a dependency error
<Trevinho> bschaefer: it doesn't seem to work in my dash/hud at all tough
<leo-unglaub> i get the folowing error
<bschaefer> Trevinho, are you sure it is using the new nux? Cause I had a problem where unity wasnt using the new version...
<Trevinho> yep
<bschaefer> but ive got mine working :(
<bschaefer> hmm
<leo-unglaub> can't install unity, it depends on unity-common = 5.12+bzr2444ubuntu0+709 but 5.12+bzr2445ubuntu0+709 should be installed
<bschaefer> Trevinho, does it work for you under the nux example
<bschaefer> text entry focus thing
<leo-unglaub> how can i fix this?
<Trevinho> leo-unglaub: try to manually install unity and unity-common= 5.1x (check the last official version via apt-cache policy unity)
<leo-unglaub> Trevinho: installing manually doesn't work...
<leo-unglaub> would i help to remove the ppa?
<Trevinho> leo-unglaub: neither if you specify the version via apt-get install unity=version?
 * bschaefer -> coffee
<leo-unglaub> Trevinho: hmm, doesn't work...
<Trevinho> bschaefer: you know what? deadkeys is failing even in trunk...
<bschaefer> Trevinho, really?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, shit....
<Trevinho> bschaefer: it looks like that
<Trevinho> can you try as well?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, yeah, let me get trunk and build it
<leo-unglaub> sorry, i have a bad inet conenction here. all 5 minutes a damn disconnect
<leo-unglaub> if i try to install unity again i get
<leo-unglaub> unity : Hängt ab von: libunity-core-5.0-5 (= 5.12-0ubuntu1.1) soll aber nicht installiert w
<leo-unglaub> in english, this means: depends on libunity-core-5.0-5 (= 5.12-0ubuntu1.1) , but this should not be installed
<leo-unglaub> my current dpkg status for unity*
<leo-unglaub> http://pastebin.com/m7t5JBSi
<bschaefer> Trevinho, hmm it works for me...but I need to revert my nux
<leo-unglaub> damn internet conenction here...do you need more informations for my problem?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-04
<sil2100> Hi
 * sil2100 looks at unity trunk
<sil2100> I think we're ready for freeze
<sil2100> didrocks: can I ask for a unity stack freeze? I would need the following trunks frozen: unity, nux, bamf, dee, libunity, unity-lens-video, unity-lens-music, unity-lens-files, unity-lens-applications
<sil2100> didrocks: whenever you're ready
<sil2100> didrocks: (and hi! btw.)
<didrocks> sil2100: hey
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, doing :)
<sil2100> I will then proceed to some testing
<didrocks> sil2100: done
<didrocks> sil2100: all unity 6 stack is frozen
<didrocks> unity 5 can still build as usual
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> hw :)
<sil2100> You have the power
<didrocks> I do \o/
<MCR1> Hi :) Does compiz version 1:0-9-8+bzr3249+bzr3278ubuntu0+3273 mean that all revisions up to r3278 are integrated ?
<didrocks> MCR1: yeah
<didrocks> kind of confusing naming, I know :)
<MCR1> didrocks: thx 4 the info, but bad news regarding bug 1012956
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1012956 in Compiz "It is possible for a dock shadow to be painted even if the dock window isn't painted" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012956
<didrocks> meaning, it's not fixed?
<MCR1> sry, bug 1011120
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1011120 in unity (Ubuntu) "Desktop Cube: Unity's top panel shadow gets deformed also and rendered on the desktop cube instead of sticking with the top panel when the cube gets activated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011120
<MCR1> this is not fixed yet unfortunately
<didrocks> :(
<MCR1> I am excited to test Unity r2470, because with a 3rd monitor performance here slowed down to a crawl - all animations get slomo...
<didrocks> MCR1: should have an unity 6 release soon, isn't it sil2100? ;)
<MCR1> wow, cool. I am a bit worried about 51 branches waiting to merge to lp:unity though ;)
<didrocks> I'm as well
<didrocks> it's popey's team job to push them to get them reviewed now :)
<Mirv> ok, compiz bzr3278 should be good for a snapshot release to quantal according to upstream. I'll start preparing that.
<didrocks> Mirv: great! ;)
<MCR1> Mirv: Stack Window Switcher 8-)
<mhr3_> Mirv, sil2100, you realize there's plugin abi break with latest compiz?
<Mirv> mhr3_: now I do, I only just started looking at it
<Mirv> and the delta between 3248 and 3278
<MCR1> hmm, the screenshot plug-in is now completely broken ? Can someone confirm ?
<MCR1> sry, wrong observation - gnome-screenshot was not installed here...
<sil2100> didrocks: now that I think of it... hm, should I also bump the nux_abi_version?
<sil2100> Since Jay removed some functions from the headers
<didrocks> sil2100: well, he did it for the nux 3 ABI, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: it's not the same that the one in the distro
<sil2100> didrocks: he did a bump nux_api_version bump to 3.0, but nux_abi_version stayed the same
<didrocks> sil2100: it should have been bumped then
<sil2100> I'll bump it now
<didrocks> sil2100: ping me so that I ack the MR
<sil2100> didrocks: I can upload directly to trunk, since I anyway need to tag it as 3.0 and do a Release 3.0 commit
<didrocks> sil2100: please don't
<didrocks> sil2100: let the automerger doing the rebuild of packaging
<didrocks> and then rebuild of unity
<sil2100> So, I should do a MRQ for the "Releasing 3.0" commit?
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> you should just do a MR for the "bump ABI…"
<sil2100> didrocks: lp:~sil2100/nux/3.0_abi_bump
<sil2100> didrocks: requesting merge now
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/nux/3.0_abi_bump/+merge/113352
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm rejecting it, it's not necessary
<sil2100> didrocks: where and how will we do the Releasing 3.0 commit now? Since the version got bumped already in the Jay's merge, while we still need someplace to place the tag?
<didrocks> why did you answer 10:44:22   sil2100 | didrocks: he did a bump nux_api_version bump to 3.0, but nux_abi_version stayed the same
<didrocks> that's not true
<sil2100> It's not?
<didrocks> the current ABI in the distro is Provides: libnux-abiversion-20120411.01
<didrocks> sil2100: how did you check it?
<sil2100> Ah, shit...
<sil2100> Sorry about that
<didrocks> so, how did you check it? :)
<sil2100> I checked the current branch, and just saw that the date is 2-months old
<didrocks> it's not 2 month old
<didrocks>  m4_define([nux_abi_version], [20120525.01])
<sil2100> 1 month old ;)
<didrocks> even not 2 weeks old
<didrocks> what did you check?
<didrocks> seems it's not the right string you checked
<didrocks> and 20120525.01 != 20120411.01 (previous version in the distro), so we are fine
<didrocks> but I want to understand what you did check
<sil2100> We now have 20120703 and its 20120524 <- so it's over 1 month old, so I thought that it didn't get bumped
<sil2100> I just checked trunk, not the MRQ
<sil2100> My mistake
<didrocks> hum, trunk contains 20120525.01 already
<sil2100> Yes
<didrocks> so, it's 2 weeks old, nothing different  between the trunk and the MRQ
<didrocks> as the MRQ diff is built upon trunk
<sil2100> And I only checked trunk, saw 0524 and thought 'hm, it's too old, since the MRQ was probably submitted not THAT long ago'
<didrocks> also, the current version in the distro is not 20120703
<didrocks> but 20120411.01
<sil2100> I know, damn, you just don't understand my reasoning here
<sil2100> I just checked trunk and thought that the ABI version was 'too old for the 3.0 switch', since I didn't know that it was bumped at all
<sil2100> Ah, nevermind
<sil2100> It was my mistake anyway
<didrocks> sil2100: so please don't juts think, but *check*
<sil2100> Will do
<didrocks> thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: so how should we add the "Releasing 3.0" commit in nux now?
<sil2100> didrocks: since the version bump has been made already
<didrocks> sil2100: when everything is validated, this is a direct push to trunk
<didrocks> sil2100: but only do that when we upload the release
<didrocks> that, it's validated and such
<sil2100> k
<didrocks> that's why I normally use the package in the ppa for testing
<didrocks> and don't do a release
<didrocks> but you do it as you want :)
<didrocks> just be aware that you will have to redo everything if trunk isn't releasable
<sil2100> didrocks: during testing, should we test the new release on packages from quantal or quantal-proposed?
<didrocks> sil2100: quantal should be enough TBH, we don't have really impacting libraries in quantal-proposed right now
<sil2100> Trevinho: you around?
<Trevinho> sil2100: yep
<marco> Hi! Where is the list of icons in the launcher stored?
<sil2100> hmmm, strange
<MCR1> Could someone please comment on bug 1019453 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1019453 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity Launcher Regression: Autohide Option makes the launcher not being used anymore, add Intellihide mode like all other docks/launchers have" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019453
<MCR1> IMHO the launcher should not autohide once it is revealed until the pointer leaves the launcher (does not hover over the launcher area)...
<sil2100> didrocks: *sighs* we'll have to release a new tarball for bamf probably
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, why?
<didrocks> MCR1: please do not open a bug for that
<didrocks> MCR1: first, because it's surely a duplicate
<didrocks> MCR1: second because those discussions should go to the unity design ML
<didrocks> MCR1: a bug tracker is not a forum
<sil2100> didrocks: well, I could hm, try working this out through distropatches, but - one moment, since this story is quite long:
<MCR1> didrocks: I did not find anything regarding point 1 - it is clearly a bug
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm hearing what seems to be a fun story :)
<didrocks> MCR1: it's not, it's a design decision
<didrocks> and you are calling for people commenting
<MCR1> didrocks: & there have been endless discussions about dodge, but not intellihide
<didrocks> MCR1: dodge is intellihide
<sil2100> didrocks: so, it seems bamf has some broken make dist scripts, and during creation of tarballs some files get in which shouldn't
<MCR1> no, dodge is window-dodge, intellihide is active-window dodge
<sil2100> didrocks: for instance, auto-generated files like bamf-marshal.{c,h} get inside, although these should be generated at build time
<didrocks> MCR1: it's still called dodge in the code
<didrocks> MCR1: I know it, I wrote it
<MCR1> Every good launcher/dock has such an option, which feels quite different than normal dodge
<didrocks> MCR1: what we called intellihide for us, and in the ccsm option is the window-dodge
<sil2100> didrocks: if that wasn't enough, each tarball also has Makefile.in's included, which are generated from Makefile.am - and if there's a change in Makefile.am, it's not being changed in the respective Makefile.in from the previous tarball
<didrocks> MCR1: and I don't care about that discussion, it should be discussed on the design ML, as told
<seb128> MCR1, I can't confirm the issue there, the launcher doesn't hide while mouseovered
<sil2100> didrocks: so currently we have a situation that some symbols in trunk got hidden (made private) - and had their names changed, but the Makefile.in's still generate invalid marshal files
<seb128> didrocks, is it supposed to hide while the cursor is still over it by design?
<didrocks> seb128: no, this is separeted, i'm answering about the 2.
<didrocks> 1. seems a bug, but not reproducible to me
<seb128> didrocks, ok, same here, thanks
<MCR1> didrocks: okay, I already joined the mailinglist, I will discuss it there
<didrocks> MCR1: thanks :)
<didrocks> MCR1: can you give more info about 1.?
<seb128> MCR1, the bug can't be confirmed by anyone it seems
<didrocks> do you trigger anything specific to have it hidden with the mouse over?
<sil2100> didrocks: e.g. even if I remove from the packaging branch bamf-marshal.{c,h} files, still invalif functions get generated in the new bamf-marshal due to Makefile.in's having the old function names, since bamf trunk only has Makefile.am's and changes those only there
<sil2100> didrocks: anyway... should I still distro patch it ;)?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, do a release, and hide the symbols then in the debian/libbamf*symbols
<sil2100> (to do that I would have to remove some files from the distro branch and modify some Makefile.in's)
<didrocks> sil2100: or ask mhr3_ to do it, he loves that:)
<sil2100> didrocks: doing releases ;) ?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> he's in the tarball business
<sil2100> mhr3_: my man!
<didrocks> not making a lot money of it, but still enjoying it :)
<MCR1> didrocks, seb128 - strange, I can reproduce 1 every time
<sil2100> mhr3_: Michal, my man! Hope you're not too busy?
<seb128> MCR1, do you use unity 3d or 2d?
<MCR1> I did not change any Unity settings - 3d
<sil2100> mhr3_: I've got a mission of great importance ;)
<didrocks> MCR1: do you move the mouse?
<didrocks> MCR1: like, press super
<didrocks> put the mouse over the launcher and move it
<didrocks> then release super
<MCR1> didrocks: In that case the launcher stays visible
<didrocks> MCR1: so, what is exactly your test case to have it hidden?
<MCR1> didrocks: reveal it with the mouse by pushing to the left edge - once it revealed stop moving the mouse to the left or move it 1 or 2 pixels to the right -> the launcher will hide
<MCR1> although the mousepointer hovers over it
<didrocks> MCR1: yeah, in fact, this is an artefact of another behavior
<didrocks> MCR1: like put the mouse in the launcher area (hidden)
<didrocks> press super
<didrocks> release super
<MCR1> it feels very wrong
<didrocks> the launcher will hide
<didrocks> this is because you didn't the mouse
<didrocks> so you don't want it to stuck
<didrocks> but I agree, in your case, it should staty
<didrocks> stay
<MCR1> IMHO the launcher should never autohide if the mousepointer hovers it
<didrocks> MCR1: it needs for the case I describe
<didrocks> like you pressed super by error
<didrocks> you don't want it to stick
<didrocks> or you pressed super + 3
<didrocks> to switch to another application
<seb128> hum
<didrocks> you dont' want it to stick as well, because the mouse was in the wrong area
<didrocks> but in your case, it's a bug
<didrocks> if it's been revealed by the mouse
<didrocks> it should stay
<MCR1> yeah
<didrocks> MCR1: mind updating the bug report with the details?
<seb128> didrocks, can you confirm the bug? I can't here
<didrocks> ah, I didn't try
<didrocks> one sec :)
<seb128> like pushing to reveal, move a bit, stop moving?
<didrocks> seb128: no, it's pushing to reveal, don't move
<MCR1> didrocks: no, ofc not, but the details are already there
<seb128> didrocks, same, doesn't hide for me
<didrocks> yeah, same for me :/
<seb128> didrocks, but MCR1 said he moves some pixels
<seb128> but in any case no way to reproduce it here
<MCR1> I do not need to move the mousepointer
<seb128> it will need debugging by somebody having the bug
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> if anything, it can be because of this code
<didrocks> but I can't reproduce this
<didrocks> IIRC, there was a protection for this particular case in fact
<MCR1> strange, I experience this behavior for a long time now
<seb128> what input device do you use?
<didrocks> MCR1: did you change the "push to reveal" sensitivity?
<MCR1> not that I know
<MCR1> (although I probably have already changed every CCSM setting ;))
<seb128> try in a guest session?
<MCR1> ok will do
<MCR1> c y
<didrocks> seb128: my only bet is that the sensitivity is low as so the mouse "doesn't mouse enough"
<seb128> could be yeah...
<didrocks> move*
<seb128> having "always on" by default was a good choice ;-)
<JohnLea> seb128, MCR1, didrocks; hyia, a bit late to the conversation, but is bug #745707 relevant to this conversation?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 745707 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Launcher should never autohide when the cursor is positioned over the Launcher (e.g. When a spread ends)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745707
<didrocks> seb128: I have autohide by default and happy with it :)
<seb128> hehe
<didrocks> JohnLea: well a bit, but nobody reproduced 1.
<didrocks> JohnLea: 2. is the intellihide discussion and should happen on the design ML :)
<sil2100> mhr3_: piing
<MCR1> back...
<MCR1> Strange, the problem does NOT show in the guest session
<MCR1> Maybe it is because of my dualscreen config
<MCR1> I am just using the launcher on the primary monitor
<JohnLea> didrocks; you mean nobody managed to reproduce the issue in bug #745707, or something else?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 745707 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Launcher should never autohide when the cursor is positioned over the Launcher (e.g. When a spread ends)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745707
<didrocks> JohnLea: right, nobody did
<MCR1> :-[
<MCR1> I can make a video if you do not believe that it is happening here
<JohnLea> didrocks; I have just reproduced the issue described in that bug, I'll attach a screencast
<didrocks> MCR1: it's not that we don't believe it, it's just that if we can't reproduce, we can't fix it :)
<MCR1> sure
<didrocks> MCR1: but it seems it's a particular settings, right?
<didrocks> as you don't have it on a guest session
<didrocks> MCR1: gnome-control-center background
<didrocks> MCR1: behavior
<didrocks> is the sensitivity to the default?
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: didrocks: hello
<didrocks> hey jaytaoko1
<sil2100> jaytaoko1: hi!
<c10ud> hey didrocks, hello, could you ask Unity Merger to spin a new Unity package for Precise?
<sil2100> brb
<didrocks> c10ud: no, we only publish for quantal now
<didrocks> c10ud: we can't build on precise because of boost
<c10ud> ew, so no more updates for lts?
<didrocks> c10ud: well, this trunk :)
<didrocks> not what's for SRU
<didrocks> the SRU ppa is unity-team/sru
<didrocks> and there you have unity 5.0 builds for precise ;)
<jaytaoko1> didrocks: is the freeze in effect?
<didrocks> (/!\ the transition between trunk and the sru ppa is not supported)
<didrocks> jaytaoko1: yeah, sil2100 asked me to do it this morning
<c10ud> yep, it's just i wanted to try a modification that landed today in trunk...building locally from source is quite frustrating :p
<didrocks> but it seems no email was sent to confirm it
<didrocks> c10ud: so no, no trunk for precise :)
<c10ud> ok thanks
<didrocks> yw, and sorry ;)
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: how is the release going?
<MCR1> didrocks: sensitivity is default, this are the other settings: http://imagebin.org/219424
<sil2100> jaytaoko1: slowly, I had some packaging/build problems with other packages - but nux and unity went in fine
<c10ud> no problem..anyway unity being locked to version 5 for precise (5yrs lts) is just weird, i must say (!)
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: cool
<didrocks> MCR1: you have other sensitivy settings, I don't know the default by heart, try to reset all the "Launcher Reveal/Edge/Pressure Decay" ones
<mhr3_> sup sil2100, you're quite lucky at pinging me during my lunch :P
<didrocks> c10ud: why?
<didrocks> c10ud: we never deliver new versions on stable release
<didrocks> c10ud: firefox is a special case
<didrocks> c10ud: we only provide stable release update, based on the version it as
<didrocks> has*
<didrocks> but don't add new features and so on
<didrocks> this is how you get stability :)
<c10ud> i thought unity fast and in-house development deserved a special place, but this is only my unexpressed though ofc
<didrocks> c10ud: well, it's like any other software
<c10ud> stability.. and bugs :p
<didrocks> c10ud: there are new build-dependencies
<didrocks> c10ud: we fixes bugs
<didrocks> backporting them will mean backporting crackful version untested
<didrocks> if you want the latest, use the latest available release :)
<didrocks> if you want stability, bug fixes, and support, use the LTS, but versions are frozen
<didrocks> nothing changed here from the past 8 years :)
<c10ud> i know, but consider this: the bug i'm interested in is poor performance with video (probably because of unity)
<c10ud> unless someone backports patches, i'm doomed
<didrocks> c10ud: we backported some poor performance fixes
<didrocks> and SRU them
<didrocks> we might SRU more, once sil2100 has finished with the release
<didrocks> if they are not risky
<didrocks> meaning, can bring more pain than benefit for all our users
<c10ud> yea i get it
<c10ud> it's just you mentioned "boost" and i thought "wtf"
<MCR1> didrocks: All settings are default, except panel opacity, my guess is that this is a multimonitor issue once again - I will try to reproduce it in a guest session
<didrocks> c10ud: all the fixes that landed in precise-updates since the release were done in unity 6 first, and then backported to unity 5.
<didrocks> c10ud: it's a library ;)
<MCR1> brb
<c10ud> you must admit it's not gobject
<c10ud> low level libraries don't change _that_ often, this is what i mean
<c10ud> and not being able to build unity-trunk in precise out of the box is..weird
<c10ud> anyway, not complaining here, just throwing thoughts
<didrocks> c10ud: I don't get you
<didrocks> c10ud: we are using features of the newer boost right now
<didrocks> 1.49
<didrocks> which isn't available in precise
<didrocks> and soon, some 4.7 gcc specifics
<seb128> depends on the new nux as well
<didrocks> so yeah, as those are not available in precise, and that we are targetting quantal, we build them on quantal :)
<didrocks> yeah, not sure we want people to handle the nux and compiz transitions
<c10ud> in my small yard (software) i tend to keep some backward compatibility
<c10ud> here you break 2 months after latest os release
<didrocks> well, we build for our targeted platform
<didrocks> and use the latest optimization possible for this platform
<didrocks> we don't really support people running newer version on older platform, and especially as it's untested, this can created more issues than it fixes them
<didrocks> but you really want, you can do a backport through ubuntu-backport
<didrocks> but the pile of dependencies to backport might be huge
<c10ud> well, i get is a choice, and mantaining stuff can be a PITA, it's just... 2 months
<c10ud> and unity seems pretty self contained
<didrocks> c10ud: there is not a lot of manpower though, we would love to support and bring backward compatibility :)
<didrocks> c10ud: if it's an area you are interested in, you are welcome to contribute there!
<c10ud> heh i know
<c10ud> anyway end of story is: this hard dep on new boost stops even setting up a personal ppa
<c10ud> unless you backport boost and then gcc47 (?)
<didrocks> c10ud: yeah, that's what I meant by "welcome to contribute" :)
<c10ud> weird stuff, but no problem accepting it ;)
<MCR1> didrocks: I am unable to reproduce the launcher problem in the guest session, but I'll find out what is causing it sooner or later ;)
<didrocks> MCR1: keep us in touch!
<MCR1> sure
<sil2100> didrocks: hmm
<sil2100> didrocks: I've got another 'sticky-situation' ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: since ulm fails building a package due to test/assertions.vapi missing in the tarball
<didrocks> sil2100: water helps with sticky! :)
<didrocks> oh, who did that?
<didrocks> bad bad upstream
<sil2100> didrocks: now we have 2 options of fixing this (besides rolling-out a new tarball)
 * didrocks runs :)
<didrocks> sil2100: you will have to roll a new tarball
<didrocks> I want upstream tarballs being cleaned
<sil2100> ...ok, this basically answers my question ;p
<sil2100> mhr3_: can you fix that in trunk and roll out a new tarball of ulm as well? ;)
<didrocks> who accepted this merge request, that's intolerable!
 * didrocks whistles :p
<mhr3_> didrocks, i call it automake bug, they changed the behaviour
<mhr3_> and worst of all, distcheck passed
<didrocks> mhr3_: wow? so not me to be blamed so much :)
<didrocks> (I was totally ironic as it was my merge being the cause)
<mhr3_> didrocks, well you of course as well, you didn't add the vapi to extra_dist in the first place :P
<didrocks> mhr3_: what automake did change?
<didrocks> ah, so you did that, make dist-check passed then
<didrocks> but it's not disted?
<mhr3_> didrocks, apparently the stamp files are no longer dist-ed, which means valac needs to be invoked, even though the generated c files are there
<mhr3_> but it still puzzles me how come that distcheck passed
<didrocks> mhr3_: so no more forced to patch the .c files \O/
<mhr3_> didrocks, i'm not keen on doing a new tarball afterall it's just make check that fails
<mhr3_> and fixable with simple touch :P
<didrocks> mhr3_: well, this is a backportable commit
<mhr3_> i'll add it to release notes though
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI ^
<sil2100> ...so can I just do the debian/rules touch hack?
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but document it so that we remove it for next release
<didrocks> in debian/changelog
<didrocks> and add a // TOREMOVE
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK!
<sil2100> So now just BAMF remains...
<didrocks> Mirv: what's happening on compiz side?
<mhr3_> wait wth, the tarball does have the stamp file
<sil2100> Well, it only works when I add the touch directly
<sil2100> Trevinho: how's the tarball-creation going? Any luck?
<Trevinho> sil2100: it doesn't do make dist here... :o
<Trevinho> libtool: link: cannot find the library `../../../lib/libbamf/libbamf3.la' or unhandled argument `../../../lib/libbamf/libbamf3.la
<Trevinho> sil2100: ah, ok... found
<sil2100> Trevinho: you probably need to call make first? hm, it seems a bit broken?
<mhr3_> Trevinho, i was going to do it, but since you're at it :P
<Trevinho> sil2100: yes... that's the issue
<Trevinho> mhr3_: you know what... ? I probably can't upload to lp as I don't have the rights on the project...
<mhr3_> Trevinho, don't do just dist, ever! always distcheck
<didrocks> that's usual in dx project
<sil2100> mhr3_: could you then do it? You're more PRO in it than me and Trevinho - we apparently suck in creating tarballs :(
<didrocks> you need to call make before distcheck
<didrocks> Trevinho: ^
<Trevinho> mhr3_: yes, I did distcheck
<mhr3_> didrocks, you mean gtk-doc using project :P
<didrocks> unity used to be that way
<didrocks> mhr3_: yeah ;)
<didrocks> mhr3_: I shortcuted it
<mhr3_> Trevinho, ./autogen --enable-gtk-doc && make && make distcheck
<didrocks> mhr3_: but I think in that case, we should really make distcheck dep on make :)
<Trevinho> sil2100: I'm happy to do that... I mean, I'd like to then in future, so... I need to learn that once for all...
<didrocks> mhr3_: it's a long old 2 years old discussion in fact :p
<mhr3_> didrocks, imo they should fix gtk-doc :)
<sil2100> Trevinho: ok ;) If only you're free and eager, thanks!
<didrocks> mhr3_: heh ;)
<mhr3_> Trevinho, so should i do it?
<mhr3_> that reminds me, i have one hanging patch in gtk-doc
<Trevinho> mhr3_: if I can't upload... I think you should...
<mhr3_> k, on it
<didrocks> mhr3_: you are taking a 10% charge, right? :)
<Trevinho> mhr3_: but I'll push the change on bzr...
<Trevinho> :P
<Trevinho> mhr3_: I've just pushed bamf 2.2 on trunk... so grab that and do the tarball ;)
<Trevinho> mhr3_: actually it's "BAMF 'no-more-evil-numbers' 0.2.2"...
<mhr3_> didrocks, while you're being evil, can you check which the last merge in bamf failed? the log doesn't really say anything useful
<mhr3_> w/which/why/
<sil2100> ah, the thing I pointed out yesterday?
<mhr3_> Trevinho, we can't do 0.2.2, that's older than the last release
<Mirv> didrocks: compiz built, and one unity built against it, unity binaries published 5 min ago and seem to be working
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+archive/prerelease
<mhr3_> kinda 118 > 2 :)
<Trevinho> mhr3_: damn...
<didrocks> Mirv: sweet! is the gsettings migration done as well?
<Trevinho> mhr3_: probably I'm still sleeping..
<mhr3_> Trevinho, as i said, let's merge the interesting things next week and do 0.3, or 6.0 or whatever
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm not sure how to test it, but yes flags enabled and schema files part of the gnome package :)
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> Mirv: switch the default profile to it
<didrocks> Mirv: the ubuntu one
<didrocks> you can choose the backend there
<Trevinho> mhr3_: ok, do yuou fix it?
<didrocks> gconf -> gsettings
<mhr3_> Trevinho, sure
<Mirv> didrocks: ah right, the profile... sure, I'll do that
<didrocks> mhr3_: seems a test doesn't start the service?
<didrocks> mhr3_: doesn't really help, indeed :/
<didrocks> mhr3_: org.a11y.Bus, do you really use this during your tests?
<mhr3_> didrocks, i think that's unrelated
<mhr3_> unless it isn't :D
<mhr3_> didrocks, if you scroll up there's a similar failure and doesn't break stuff
<didrocks> mhr3_: you're right
<didrocks> mhr3_: if this fails again, I can set -x the script to see where it fails
<mhr3_> didrocks, well i already re-approved it, so feel free to [UNBLOCK]
<mhr3_> (i'm doing the tarball now anyway from current trunk
<didrocks> mhr3_: let's wait for you pushing the released version
<didrocks> mhr3_: and that the tests happens
<didrocks> then, we'll look at it
<mhr3_> will be up in 2minutes
<mhr3_> this non-silent-rules build is awful :P
<didrocks> mhr3_: agreed
<didrocks> but better to see what's wrong :)
<mhr3_> hahaha, people subscribed to lp:bamf will get a "1 revision removed from the branch" email :P
<mhr3_> that's how evil i am
<sil2100> :E
<sil2100> Mu haha
<sil2100> Evil mhr3_ ;)
<mhr3_> sil2100, https://launchpad.net/bamf/0.2/0.2.120/+download/bamf-0.2.120.tar.gz
<sil2100> mhr3_: \o/
<sil2100> Thanks
<c10ud> didrocks, i dl'd lp:nux and lp:unity then stole sil2100's debian directories and built packages here on precise
<c10ud> question is were you lying or did i miss something?
<c10ud> (note: unity --version still says 5.12 though)
<c10ud> (i'm trying to see if src code has the wrong number)
<didrocks> c10ud: you don't run the same code with the older boost version
<didrocks> c10ud: and I told than gcc4.7 switch is coming soon
<didrocks> not yet there
<c10ud> didrocks, but packages built and i'm running them (?)
<didrocks> c10ud: yeah, but you are using a different code path :)
<didrocks> the precise one
<c10ud> i branched lp:unity
<c10ud> i got only the debian folders from sil2100
<c10ud> (i think they were for quantal)
<didrocks> I'm surprised it built with the debian folders from sil2100, boost 1.49 is in precise?
<didrocks> oh no, I build-dep on boost-dev
<didrocks> forgot about that changed :)
<didrocks> so you are building with boost 1.46, not 1.49
<didrocks> (I was depending on hardcoded boost version before quantal)
<c10ud> i am asking because unity --version still says 5.12 and i cannot grep for the relevant part of the code
<c10ud> so i'm still not really sure on what's going on, but branches log seem correct so as packages
<c10ud> and yes, i'm building with stock libraries
<c10ud> except for nux
<didrocks> c10ud: don't trust unity --version, it's not updated until we really do a release :)
<didrocks> so you are using it, but with older boost
<c10ud> ok then, i guess trunk on precise is still possible then (?)
<didrocks> c10ud: not sure how this will behave, you may experiment some crash due to this version of boost
<c10ud> also i don't find an unity commit where this boost break is explicited
<didrocks> as, especially in compiz, we had to update for newer boost
<didrocks> c10ud: no, in unity, you have updates for gcc 4.7 mostly, but that should be backward compatible
<c10ud> still running stock's compiz btw
<didrocks> c10ud: hum, I was thinking you took all of it, you miss important speed improvment thens
<didrocks> then
<didrocks> but anyway, as told, we are backporting most of the fixes to precise
<didrocks> including speed improvments
<c10ud> yea my worry was that also building from src wasn't enough
<c10ud> but seems like it's not the case
<c10ud> ..since you were lying (mileage may vary here, if i get some hard crash, eheh) :p
<c10ud> so it's ok
<c10ud> i'll see what happens with compiz then
<didrocks> c10ud: thanks for the "lying", but if you get crashes, don't complain :p
<didrocks> c10ud: you are not on the same stack than the one we test
<sil2100> didrocks: I have need for advice! When we merge in a new upstream release and in this release no bugs are fixed, but just 'new features' - what should I write in the changelog below "New upstream release" ;p?
<didrocks> sil2100: what example do you have?
<c10ud> i can take the risk, i won't complain ;)
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/trunk <-
<sil2100> libunity!
<sil2100> trunk = no bugfixes
<didrocks> sil2100: you can include the commit messages or summarize manually the new features
<didrocks> don't make one message per commit
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ok, sounds reasonable
<sil2100> Thank you
<didrocks> yw :)
<davidcalle> mhr3_, since a few days on Precise,  deesequencemodel.set_schema_full ('ssss') fails with a TypeError "take exactly 3 arguments (2 given)". Same code still works fine on Quantal.
<davidcalle> mhr3_, any idea?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, we're currently doing all the autopilot tests, manual-tests, checkbox tests etc. for the new release test builds
<sil2100> (on my PPA)
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet, good luck! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: you know that the staging ppa was for that in fact? (testing easily from a ppa before doing the release)
<sil2100> didrocks: but I already pushed all the packaging branches for you to review - all besides unity, since I didn't want to commit without the big list of bugs in the changelog (didn't add that yet)
<sil2100> didrocks: *shocked* ugh
<sil2100> didrocks: well, I created my own one, ppa:sil2100/prerelease
<sil2100> Since I didn't know, duh
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> you didn't know about the staging ppa?
<didrocks> (the one built automatically from every commit?)
<sil2100> I knew, but didn't know I could push there
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> I mean, what I did on the past
<didrocks> (the workflow I described during the sprint)
<didrocks> using the staging ppa, get testing from those packages
<didrocks> then, when/if all is ok
<didrocks> doing the release
<didrocks> not doing it backward
<didrocks> but we'll see, I hope you won't have to do the release again :)
<sil2100> I hope so too, but actually - as I said - we already tested the 6.0.0 unity package with nux 3.0 - just a bit older snapshot
<sil2100> Since we couldn't really test the most recent one without a freeze
<didrocks> I don't see why it forced you to do a release instead of testing from the staging ppa :)
<didrocks> but let's see how it goes
<mhr3_> davidcalle, i guess you want .set_schema("s", "s", "s")
<didrocks> I'm sure you will change your workflow back to using the staging ppa if you need to redo the releases :)
<sil2100> For now both unity and nux arent yet released - the tarballs can be changed if tests fail ;)
<didrocks> yeah, it's just much more extra work :)
<davidcalle> mhr3_, ok but it worked last week and still does on Quantal, which is a bit odd.
<didrocks> sil2100: and if there is something in bamf, you have to redo/rerelease and you did release a non functional one
<sil2100> Probably... well, you can't expect a newbie to remember everything you say to him once during a sprint! ;)
<didrocks> this is why I don't understand why you did it this way :)
<sil2100> Especially when he was doing some work during lectures as well ;p
<didrocks> yeah, but since Monday I'm telling you to use the staging ppa to test :)
<didrocks> again, let's see for next one
<mhr3_> davidcalle, then something is broken, set_schema_full expects an array
<mhr3_> or well, list/tuple in python
<mhr3_> maybe they're actually hiding the length param now
<mhr3_> anyway, ^^ is the compatible way
<davidcalle> mhr3_, I'm testing and it indeed works with an array on both, fine with me. Thanks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, this was the link (I hoped you took notes during the lectures) about the release process: it's explaining about staging vs doing the release: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/ReleaseProcess
<sil2100> didrocks: I was trying to, but not everything got noted down
<didrocks> sil2100: please bookmark it then :)
<sil2100> didrocks: will do! :)
<MCR1> smspillaz: Are you here ?
<didrocks> great :)
<davidcalle> mhr3_, oh no wait : Quantal: TypeError: set_schema_full() takes exactly 2 arguments (5 given). The two errors are different on Precise and Quantal : Precise takes 3 args, Quantal takes 2
<sil2100> didrocks: can I paste some branch links for you on priv to look at? Just to see if there aren't any visible mistakes I made in packaging
<didrocks> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> didrocks: I say 'on priv' since it's like 7 branches, not to spam here
<mhr3_> davidcalle, set_schema(), not full
<mhr3_> but still, if they broke pygi, we'll need to fix the overrides
<MCR1> Can someone confirm that the mousebinding to maximize a window is gone, or is it just me again (CCSM->General Options->Key bindings->Maximize Window) ?
<MCR1> I used to maximize windows with Alt+Right Mousebutton, but that possibility seems to be gone...
<davidcalle> mhr3_, yep, I'm trying with set_schema http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074988/
<mhr3_> that's pretty nasty break, bad pygi!
<mhr3_> the syntax will be nicer now, but basically they broke every app that passes arrays via gi
<davidcalle> mhr3_, just to be clear, when I say Precise and Quantal, what I truly mean is : rev 368 on Precise and 371 on Quantal
<davidcalle> mhr3_, the set_schema_full('sssss') syntax works fine on 371.
<mhr3_> it's not about dee really
<davidcalle> mhr3_, oh ok
<sil2100> davidcalle: you have a moment!
<sil2100> ?
<sil2100> davidcalle: I need this https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/path_change/+merge/113426 <- merged into trunk as soon as possible
<davidcalle> sil2100, seen it, I'm pushing in two minutes
<sil2100> davidcalle: thank you!
<davidcalle> sil2100, it's in, yw ;)
<sil2100> Ok everyone, it's time for me to cool down a bit, see you tomorrow for some more hot-and-spicy release action
<sil2100> Thank you for your cooperation <o
<didrocks> see you sil2100 :)
<popey> Anyone else noticed that you now have to double click twice to switch workspaces in the workspace switcher?
<popey> (in quantal)
<popey> well, you can gat that down to 3 clicks, click once on a workspace, then double click it to switch
<davmor2> popey: 1 and then a double click here
<popey> that needs a bug report
<davmor2> popey: there is no orange surround either
<popey> no, it highlights in another way
<popey> when you single click
<popey> feel free to file a bug, I'll confirm :D
<popey> (for the too many clicks thing)
<MCR1> you can switch workspaces with the right mousebutton now also (1 click then)
<popey> golly
<davmor2> oh you can too
<popey> thanks MCR1
<MCR1> and a bug is fixed, so you can drag windows easier (it was not possible to drag them on the title bar)
<popey> in unity 6, alt+f1 highlights bfb but keyboard navigation wont go down beyond nautilus
<popey> might be a VM thing?
<smspillaz> MCR1: sporadically here, kidnda travelling all over the place
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi. Nevermind, my problem has solved itself ;) Great job on Compiz btw., but I still hope we can get those "lost" plug-ins and especially animations back someday :)
<MCR1> smspillaz: Great to see you and Daniel optimizing and improving Compiz so much - I already was quite worried as I followed development on git, which was cooling down a lot. Compiz deserves at least one commit per day ;)
<smspillaz> we moved to bzr a long time ago
<smspillaz> well
<smspillaz> I moved it to bzr because I was asked to -.0
<smspillaz> MCR1: I think we will merge in the other plugins once the work with gles2 and gsettings lands ... at the moment I can't really have any distractions
<smspillaz> (as I was just given a very insane delivery timeline)
<MCR1> smspillaz: I did not get that move and it was not announced anywhere...
<MCR1> smspillaz: Sure. Take your time
<smspillaz> MCR1: there are merge reviews up about it
<smspillaz> MCR1: yeah ... I wasn't exactly around a lot
<smspillaz> kept a low profile for a bit
<MCR1> everyone needs some time-out sometimes ;)
<MCR1> I would like to help more, but I still need to learn much, so I do what I can for now ;)
<smspillaz> sure
<MCR1> at least it should help a bit if I do the conversion and prepare the merges
<smspillaz> indeed
<MCR1> smspillaz: Once I get more understanding in how everything works, builds and merges together with Unity I will try to fix bugs also, for now I am keeping reporting them ;)
<MCR1> smspillaz: So please do not take my multiple bug reports filed against Compiz personally ;)
<smspillaz> MCR1: of course not
<MCR1> ok. :)
<smspillaz> I just might be a bit slow getting to some of the plugin merges over the next couple of weeks, is all
<MCR1> sure, no problem at all - I am happy if you get to those *some* day, even if it is months from now
<smspillaz> :)
<htorque> hi all! i have a java application that rapidly opens and closes windows and from time to time the launchers connected to those windows get stuck (even when the application is shut down). is there anything i can do to prevent that from happening?
<popey> htorque, how do you mean get stuck?
<htorque> i got a launcher in the launcher bar for an application that does no longer exist.
<popey> for a window that no longer exists?
<htorque> yes
<popey> is the application in the archive?
<htorque> no, unfortunately not.
<popey> and is the issue easily reproducable?
<htorque> yes.
<htorque> maybe i can write a short example that reproduces the issue and then report a bug?
<popey> htorque, that would be great, I'd file the bug against bamf
<popey> (at a guess from what you describe)
<htorque> yeah, that was my guess too. :-)
<popey> feel free to ping me when you've done it and I'll take a look
<htorque> thanks, will do.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-05
<jhesketh> Hi There. Is this a good place to ask a few questions about the flow through ubiquity -> lightdm -> unity?
<sil2100> Anyone here running most recent precise, unity 3D with a free moment of time to perform 2 small manual tests?
<MCR1> sil2100: sry, on quantal already...
<sil2100> MCR1: hm, quantal normal or quantal-proposed?
<MCR1> normal with additional ppas
<MCR1> I fear proposed ;)
<sil2100> MCR1: but unity is from quantal, yes?
<MCR1> no, from the staging PPA
<sil2100> MCR1: good that you do! quantal-proposed is a risky game!
<sil2100> MCR1: what version of unity is it?
<MCR1> sil2100: 5.12+bzr2470ubuntu0+724
<sil2100> MCR1: thanks, well, I need someone with a smaller version
<sil2100> seb128: do you have a spare minute?
<sil2100> seb128: (hi btw.)
<seb128> sil2100, hey, yes
<sil2100> seb128: you're running precise, yes?
<sil2100> seb128: since I need 2 tests confirmed from someone running 5.12 - could you open the HUD, press Alt+F1 and tell me if you enter navigation mode on the Launcher?
<didrocks> sil2100: it doesn't
<didrocks> sil2100: there is a merge in trunk which is supposed to fix it :)
<didrocks> (and a AP test as well IIRC)
<sil2100> didrocks: it doesn't enter?
<didrocks> yep
<sil2100> didrocks: what's the desirable effect?
<didrocks> entering the launcher keyboard navigation mode I think
<didrocks> which is what the branch was supposed to do
<sil2100> didrocks: since we have an autopilot test failing (both in AP and in manual-testing) which says it SHOULDN'T, but does
<didrocks> hum?
<sil2100> """Pressing Alt+F1 when the HUD is open must not start keyboard navigation mode."""
<didrocks> ah HUD
<didrocks> not dash
<sil2100> This is the comment on the autopilot test
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, then, please check with them
<didrocks> it doesn't in dash and HUD on previous version
<didrocks> I misread the merge then and thought the opposite was wanted
<sil2100> So it's an regression?
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> sil2100, it doesn't go in navigation mode
<seb128> it seems weird that the hud and dash are supposed to behave differently
<seb128> could be worth checking with design?
<MCR1> Anyone an idea how we could fix that one: bug 1017550 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017550 in docky (Ubuntu) "Unity Dash: The Dash does not get recognized by docks like Docky, Cairo Dock or Plank when set to fullscreen and the docks do not autohide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017550
<sil2100> seb128: I have some strange autopilot tests here... so keynav mode should work when dash is opened?
<sil2100> JohnLea: hello, are you around?
<seb128> sil2100, I'm not sure, best to check with JohnLea
<JohnLea> sil2100, seb128 ; hi, I'm back, what's the question?
<sil2100> JohnLea: hi, I'd like to ask a bit about the keynav behavior during dash and HUD
<sil2100> JohnLea: when the HUD or the Dash are opened, what should Alt+F1 do?
<sil2100> By design?
<JohnLea> sil2100, seb128; close the Dash/HUD and open the Launcher keyboard navigation I think
<sil2100> JohnLea: oh, that would actually make sense - but we have some autopilot tests in unity that say that it should be the opposite
<sil2100> And that it shouldn't start keynav mode when in dash or HUD
<JohnLea> sil2100; strange, I don't think that request came from us in design
<didrocks> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/2457
<sil2100> JohnLea: ok, thanks - I'll try to find the person who made the AP and ask why they added this
<JohnLea> sil2100; I think the tests are bugby ;-)
<didrocks>         """This test when Alt+F1 is activated it must close the dash."""
<didrocks> so the dash is fine, it was the MR I was referring to
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> sil2100: you mean, there is an opposite one for the HUD?
<sil2100> didrocks: still need to bzr blame the person who added: """Pressing Alt+F1 when the HUD is open must not start keyboard navigation mode."""
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: test called test_disabled_alt_f1 in test_hud.py
<sil2100> didrocks: the same for test: """When switching from the hud to the dash alt+f1 is disabled."""
<didrocks> sil2100: so basically, bother (HUD/dash) enters navigation mode, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: it seems only the test has to be fixed for the HUD to test the fact that you enter navigation mode?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, both enter keynav mode
<sil2100> didrocks: so the tests are probably invalid
<didrocks> yeah, seems so
<sil2100> didrocks: since alt+f1 for both dash and HUD in unity 6.0 enter keynav mode
<didrocks> which is what is wanted, good, yeah bzr blame is your friend here :)
<sil2100> didrocks: when in HUD, well, the hud is not hidden, but keynav mode works!
<didrocks> sil2100: hum
<sil2100> didrocks: so it's partially fixed ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: it should do the same for both
<didrocks> otherwise, it's confusing :)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I presume ;)
<sil2100> It seems as if brandon added this test..?
<sil2100> Will have to discuss this with him when he's online
<didrocks> yep
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :) Is it more or less safe to use your new experimental Compiz PPA or is it rather not recommended to use it ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: I'm still trying to get it building
<smspillaz> MCR1: lots of things will be broken, there are a lot of plugins which have not been (and will not be in the near future) ported to the new API
<smspillaz> when I say "lots of things" I mean "lots of things" if you extend beyond the default ubuntu usecase
<MCR1> smspillaz: Thx 4 the info. I think I understand.
 * MCR1 is removing the PPA from the sources...
<smspillaz> MCR1: that being said, if you're feeling adventerous and want to help development, you can test whats in https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/+archive/compiz-experimental/ and report bugs (tagged with 'gles')
<smspillaz> I haven't been able to test it yet myself
<MCR1> smspillaz: I just downgraded ;), but ofc. I will help with testing and reporting bugs, but not today anymore (not enough time)...
<sil2100> didrocks: remember the problem I had with merge-upstream in libunity? (and why essentially I had to remove your unreleased version to re-add it later)?
<sil2100> didrocks: the thing with merge-upstream throwing a python error that revision is not found
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems to be the case because libunity ubuntu branch is in a bit of a mess-state
<sil2100> The 5.90.0 version (UNRELEASED) wasn't properly imported with merge-upstream
<sil2100> So, in fact, the lp:ubuntu/libunity tree doesn't have the upstream-5.90.0 tag pointing anywhere
<sil2100> Because there is no merge for it
<sil2100> didrocks: so when I try importing a new tarball, bzr merge-upstream wants to have a starting point from the last tarball import (5.90.0) - but can't find the revision there
<sil2100> didrocks: since upstream-5.90.0 = ?
<sil2100> didrocks: you can even see that through bzr vis that something's _wrong_
<smspillaz> MCR1: sure np
<MCR1> smspillaz: I guess it would be best to test this with some standard config, yes ? I mean without all the additional Compiz stuff I have up and running here ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: it will work fine, but some things just won't work that's all
<smspillaz> I don't *think* it will try and load anything built against the old abi
<MCR1> smspillaz: Ok, since I often had the problem of Compiz not even starting when using my config... (Compiz updates keep me nervous all the time until the new boot is finished)
<MCR1> smspillaz: Probably it would be wise to have a fresh Quantal installation on some partition just for tests of that kind...
<smspillaz> MCR1: you'll need Quantal for this anwyays
<smspillaz> *anyways
<smspillaz> unity is depending on nux 3.0
<sil2100> ...after the unity 6.0 release is done!
<sil2100> :)
 * smspillaz twiddles thumbs waiting for unity to build on the buildbots
<MCR1> smspillaz: Sure, I will setup a new installation of Quantal and run the (manual) tests then - I will do it on Monday... (weekend==girlfriend&&partyparty) ;)
<smspillaz> no problem have fun
<c10ud> smspillaz, MCR1, as i was discussing with didrocks yesterday, nux3 and unity6 is possible in Precise
<c10ud> ofcoure it is unsupported and such stuff, but still possible
<c10ud> i have a few issues getting unity to build in a ppa, but locally it built and it's all good
<smspillaz> c10ud: it might be. I think unity 6.0 and nux 3.0 are depending on boost1.49
<smspillaz> but they might just be using functionality shared by boost1.46
<c10ud> looks like they do, i'm running them right now
<smspillaz> figures
<smspillaz> I wouldn't be able to tell on my precise installation since I build a lot of things from source
<c10ud> heh
<smspillaz> glib, Xorg, kernel, unity, compiz, gnome, mesa etc
<smspillaz> its hardly stable but who cares about /that/
<didrocks> smspillaz: you need to use -r -1
<didrocks> as I typed on the example :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, libunity case is different, right :)
<didrocks> sil2100: please still get a real changelog :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: -r -1 ?
<smspillaz> didrocks: was this about the automerger ?
<didrocks> oupss, it was for sil2100 :)
<smspillaz> oh ok
<smspillaz> didrocks: while you're here ...
<sil2100> didrocks: will do! But I'll still have to, sadly, remove the last changelog entry and re-add it with the new version (but with the proper committer ;p)
<smspillaz> didrocks: is compiz in freeze? automerger seems to be doing nothing
<didrocks> smspillaz: yep :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah
<smspillaz> kk
<didrocks> smspillaz: see the email about the freeze, even if sil2100 never confirmed it was frozen on the ML
<smspillaz> yeah I thought we were doing compiz a little later. oh well
 * didrocks takes a shower now that the running-under-the-rain is done :)
<smspillaz> heh
<didrocks> smspillaz: you should UNBLOCK the test for gsettings
<didrocks> and all changes related to it
<didrocks> Mirv will have to redo the packaging anyway
<sil2100> Well, I only wanted to freeze the unity trunk, without compiz!
<didrocks> because he didn't go to all merge request to see that some tests were missing :)
<sil2100> I think Mirv asked for a compiz freeze ;)
<didrocks> always ensuring that the criterias are met is a must :)
<didrocks> or you would make rick and distro unhappy ;)
<didrocks> real shower now, really needed ;)
<sil2100> mhr3_: in the new libunity you guys removed some symbols, mostly related to previews
<sil2100> mhr3_: this was the cause of an ABI break that we had recently?
<sil2100> hm, wait, actually I see those symbols were only in 5.90.0
<sil2100> Which wasn't released
<sil2100> didrocks: what should I write in the changelog in this case?
<sil2100> didrocks: some symbols got removed, but only symbols with 5.90.0 version number - which didn't get 'officially' released
<didrocks> sil2100: no, it's fine, previews were never released
<sil2100> didrocks: should I note that some symbols from 5.90.0 got removed?
<didrocks> so fine :)
<didrocks> juts updated symbols
<didrocks> that's it
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, thanks
<didrocks> nothing else :)
<didrocks> yw
<MCR1> gotta go. c ya. :)
<sil2100> didrocks: for lenses, I should also use the Breaks: tag pointing to new unity?
<sil2100> I mean, to old unity
<didrocks> sil2100: indeed
<didrocks> well << newversion
<didrocks> as I did
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK :)
<sil2100> didrocks: actually, in unity packaging you did << 6.0.0, but actually we're not releasing 6.0.0 versions for the application and files lens
<sil2100> The video lens also has different versioning
<sil2100> didrocks: is that still correct?
<Mirv> compiz would be working with the gsettings backend and testable via https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+archive/prerelease-unity60/+packages
<Mirv> if it will be unfrozen for adding tests (?) then fine, but the bzr3278 is now testable
<didrocks> sil2100: oh? I gues you were
<didrocks> guess*
<didrocks> didn't we standardize in version 6 for everything?
<didrocks> including lenses
<didrocks> oh we backport them, right :)
<didrocks> sil2100: for those we do backport, please fix the versionning
<didrocks> Mirv: we will need to snapshot a newer version
<didrocks> Mirv: keeping the freeze but UNBLOCK the merges for tests
<didrocks> as we can't release without that
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK, I'll fix that up
<didrocks> thanks sil2100
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, so waiting for the merge to trunk and then I'll rework the packaging accordingly
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> Mirv: you are doing a tarball for the snapshot, right?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes
<sil2100> didrocks: oh! And I even see the thing you were talking about during the sprint - the unity-lens-applications package has Breaks: ula (<< 0.4.0), but we can remove that right? Since quantal doesn't offer smaller versions than 5.12, right ;)?
<sil2100> So I can remove the Replaces and Breaks parts for ula previous? ;)
<sil2100> (or, so called unity-place-applications)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, you can clean that now
<didrocks> as place doesn't exist anymore
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm fixing up unity-2d for the new release now - in dependencies, should I add something like 'libunity-core-5.0 OR libunity-core-6.0' or just enforce using 6.0?
<Klap-in> hi people! for bug 904205 the fix is merged in devel, what's the way to get it in precise?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 904205 in Compiz Main Plugins "Desktop wall: Bindings for next/previous don't wrap to the next row" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904205
<didrocks> sil2100: no, just use 6.0
<didrocks> Klap-in: we will backport important fixes in compiz trunk to precise next week
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, done - I'll also push it upstream as a MRQ, since upstream needs to rebuild against the new nux and unity as well
<didrocks> yep
<Klap-in> ok, so at that moment also inclusion of that fix will be reviewed? or is it also helpfull to propose it somewhere in the sytem?
<didrocks> Klap-in: no, we will review all commits in trunk
<didrocks> and see if it's safe enough to backport it to precise or not
<Klap-in> ok, nice. Then i will look forward to the review.
<c10ud> new unity really brings an uber speedup
<c10ud> never been able to get 60fps in a wine-gl game
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, should we add a Replaces: libunity-core-5.0-5 for libunity-core-6.0-5 in debian/control?
<didrocks> sil2100: why would we need that?
<didrocks> c10ud: yeah, the last commit makes a clear difference in speed :)
<sil2100> Since hm, now we can have both libunity-core-5.0-5 and libunity-core-6.0-5 installed in a system, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: comes back to the conflicts/replaces definition
<didrocks> first, do you have files that are common between the 2 packages?
<didrocks> the answer is no
<didrocks> so no need for replaces
<sil2100> ACK ;)
<didrocks> then, can't we install libunity-core-5.0-5 and libunity-core-6.0-5 on the same system?
<didrocks> yes, we can if we want to :)
<didrocks> so no need for conflicts :)
<didrocks> sil2100: don't apply magic recipe, it's all about logic :)
<didrocks> sil2100: dee needs it because it ships a common override files that isn't different between soname though :/
<sil2100> Trevinho, andyrock: you here?
<sil2100> andyrock: Trevinho: could you guys look at this one when you're around? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1021327
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1021327 in unity "When dragging icon from the dash, the icon is dragged under the dash" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> hmm, compiz_discover_tests got into compiz trunk, the gsettings branch apparently still brewing until tomorrow
<didrocks> sil2100: I just saw your email, fixing those 2 regressions are not enough
<didrocks> there are more issues and fixes needed :)
<didrocks> I presented them in the detail of the sprint and entitled them as blocking release issue, can you find it on the document?
<didrocks> (I'm just telling you them now to not block trunks more than now, normally, I should just check that once everything is green)
<popey> didrocks, can you be more specific?
<didrocks> popey: well, I would prefer you guys going back to your note and the release wiki page to find what's missing and what you didn't check
<didrocks> popey: I told you it at least 6 times in the past 2 weeks as a hint of something missing and told you exactly what it was during the sprint, so if you don't look at little bit, I'm not sure you will have the reflex later to look at that
<andyrock> sil2100, ping
<didrocks> of course, if you don't find at all, I can help, but I would prefer you to find what's missing :)
<popey> trust me we are looking
<sil2100> andyrock: hi! Could you look at the unity release e-mail I sent?
<sil2100> andyrock: there are 2 bugs that might need your help ;)
<sil2100> (from Q)
<andyrock> sil2100, perfect let me check the email
<andyrock> sil2100, keynav mode inside dash?
<sil2100> andyrock: that too - but the drag issue also is a bit annoying
<andyrock> sil2100, i can reproduce the drag issue
<sil2100> andyrock: and it seems to be a trunk regression
<andyrock> sil2100, also dragging nautilus icon over the launcher
<popey> didrocks, notes scoured, what have we missed?
<didrocks> popey: so, something really important is to check that the new release passed the distro criterias
<didrocks> one of them is that all commits matches the criterias
<didrocks> that's why I constantly repeat "you should look at all merge requests"
<didrocks> 2 commits don't have tests where they should have
<popey> erk
<didrocks> during the sprint, I showed you this link: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1kiVPg0U7VJpHt21y-Qm9VtnLxsTmKHfBmA2B16yLGzc/edit#
<didrocks> where I post when I see a merge which doesn't (IMHO), match the criterais
<didrocks> criterias
<didrocks> so a discussion with upstream should be opened to know if this can be tested
<didrocks> (those 2 ones were only noted and I told you, "we can't release now because of this")
<didrocks> so, this is the first point
<didrocks> the second, is that unity doesn't build an armfh for 3 weeks: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging
<didrocks> I told it during the sprint, I think Mirv was looking at it :)
<didrocks> but we can't release as long as all the platform we support doesn't build
<popey> thank you
<didrocks> yw
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-06
<will> hey guys. do you think the latest performance improvements to unity will be backported to 12.04?
<elky> will, no.
<thumper> will: some will
<thumper> will: when we get them stable
<elky> But you never know. I'm also not on the team, but I'd not be expecting performance enhancements to go into a stable release.
<thumper> there is an SRU bug around some of this, so some will
<will> elky, thumper: thanks! the latest commit for unity apparantly hugely improves performance
<will> they said something like 20 - 40% per monitor
<will> (i assume that means 20% faster for just one monitor...)
<will> i'd love to see that in 12.04
<thumper> will, the latest commit also introduces a number of regressions we are trying to fix
<will> thumper: fair enough - i can see why it might not be a good idea to publish it right away then :)
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah I actually submitted an ARM build fix later on but there was a change request
<Mirv> I'll submit another merge request with that wish fulfilled
<didrocks> hey Mirv, thanks!
<didrocks> then it has to be reviewed upstreamed, UNBLOCKED and so on
<sil2100> didrocks: just to be sure - all unity stack projects need to have the upstream unity task in their bugs?
<sil2100> didrocks: the ubuntu branch for unity is missing some more libunity-core 5.0 -> 6.0 switches
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/ubuntu_quantal
<sil2100> I gave you this branch yesterday - could you merge those 2 commits I appended?
<sil2100> didrocks: since otherwise the automerger is failing
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-unity/897/console
<sil2100> (you missed this one place)
<sil2100> didrocks: we need this ASAP, since otherwise all the UNBLOCKed merges will fail
<Mirv> sil2100: ah thanks for giving that link, so it's indeed the same automerger failing that blocks my ARM build fix
<Mirv> (https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/unity/fix-arm-building)
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, all merges will fail sadly
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> sil2100: pushed
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: and, should I also add unity upstream project to bugs from dee?
<didrocks> sil2100: depends, if you want to automatically close the bugs with my script, yeah, as we discussed during the sprint :)
<sil2100> I fear of your scipt... ;) I know it's powerful, but it.. it's seems so risky!
<didrocks> sil2100: I run it so many times, there is no risk :p
<sil2100> didrocks: you sure..? I won't break anything?
<didrocks> well, if you use it properly :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I can run it for you when you are ready if you fear it and give you the output :)
<sil2100> ...;)
<sil2100> I think I'll ping you then when needed ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: the merges take a while to get into trunk... could we in the meantime just cherry-pick those to-be-merged changes and test it like that?
<sil2100> didrocks: without actually waiting for everything to get merged in and creating a new tarball?
<didrocks> sil2100: we want to release a working tarball, don't we?
<didrocks> so for that, we need trunk in a good state
<sil2100> didrocks: yes of course - but to start testing the new tarball we'd have to wait for all the merges to go in
<didrocks> (it's 30 minutes per merge)
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, how would you make a tarball then?
<didrocks> you mean, creating a fake trunk branch
<didrocks> merge that manually
<mpereira> can anyone give me a hand? i tried writing a very simple indicator, just to see something working before writing anything serious. but i couldn't get it to show up on the indicator bar https://gist.github.com/3026227
<didrocks> creating the tarball from it
<didrocks> and ditching it?
<sil2100> didrocks: no no, I mean for testing purposes now
<didrocks> sil2100: for testing, you can just bzr merge in your packaging branch
<sil2100> didrocks: since we have to re-do autopilot tests, checkbox tests and manual-tests with the new changes, right?
<didrocks> (without using that packaging branch later on)
<didrocks> sil2100: indeed
<didrocks> so I would say, use the previous packaging branch
<sil2100> didrocks: that's what I was proposing - will that count as testing the latest release?
<didrocks> with the previous tarball
<didrocks> and cherry-pick the commits :)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> it's basically the same, apart that the tarball isn't greta :)
<didrocks> but we don't care for testing
<sil2100> That's what I wanted to know ;) Thanks
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: yw ;)
<dandrader> When I call QueueDraw() on the SwitcherView, sometimes it redraws instantly and sometimes it takes a few seconds to do so. Any ideas on what's causing this delay and what else I should call to ensure the redraw takes place ASAP?
<marco> there's a bug in hud. Start an application and close it. Tap alt. The menu entries for the closed app will still appear in hud. Was it already reported?
<sil2100> marco: oh, I can reproduce it here as well
<sil2100> marco: not sure, I personally didn't know about it, but maybe someone reported it already
<marco> sil2100: cant find it in google.
<marco> sil2100: the bug is present ever since hud was first released. Do you think it is hard to fix?
<sil2100> marco: the bug doesn't look very hard, although it might be bamf related - could you file a new one please?
<sil2100> For unity for now
<didrocks> marco: I can't reproduce it though, do you have nautilus rendering your desktop?
<didrocks> it's like, you are on an empty workspace?
<marco> didrocks: I'm running stock. No changes made to the system. Empty workspace
<sil2100> didrocks: I can reproduce it here on quantal
<didrocks> sil2100: what's your steps exactly?
<popey> i can't on precise or quantal
<sil2100> didrocks: I go to an empty workspace, open nautilus, close nautilus, open HUD and type in a 'nautilus-like' query
<sil2100> It's strange, because the names of the menu entries are there, but no name of the application in those
<sil2100> So it's just like "Quit"
<didrocks> sil2100: are you just trying with nautilus?
<didrocks> can you try with gedit?
<didrocks> because nautilus is rendering your background, so it's normal you still see nautilus in the HUD
<marco> didrocks: I could reproduce it with gedit on precise
<sil2100> didrocks: only with nautilus, but when I don't open and close nautilus, I don't see those entries in the HUD
<didrocks> sil2100: nautilus isn't a bug
<sil2100> didrocks: I only see them when opening and closing
<didrocks> sil2100: because your root window is nautilus
<marco> I'll re-test in quantal, wait a bit...
<sil2100> didrocks: actually, I can also reproduce it with gedit
<didrocks> marco: yeah, I think we are speaking about 2 things, if you can confirm on quantal… :)
<didrocks> so opening gedit
<didrocks> closing it
<didrocks> taping alt at you have it's entry?
<didrocks> its
<didrocks> (I get the nautilus ones here)
<marco> booting vm...
<sil2100> Yes, I have "File > Open"
<sil2100> With the gedit icon even ;p
<didrocks> well, this is on nautilus also :p
<sil2100> (absurd)
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so before tapping alt
<didrocks> what's written in the panel?
<sil2100> When clicked, it does nothing
<sil2100> One moment
<sil2100> "Ubuntu Desktop" in Polish ;)
<didrocks> waow
<didrocks> so the focus is right
<didrocks> if you click/hover the panel
<marco> didrocks: I confirm it is reproducible in quantal with gedit
<didrocks> you have the menu content?
<didrocks> (for nautilus)
<didrocks> then, tapping alt
<didrocks> and you still have the gedit icons with the gedit content?
<didrocks> marco: if you can test that as well ^
<sil2100> didrocks: one moment
<marco> didrocks: the "documents" menu is listed in hud
<marco> didrocks: even the gedit icon still appears
<sil2100> didrocks: no, I have the desktop menu on the panel :|
<sil2100> didrocks: but HUD was still finding gedit
<marco> sil2100: try tapping alt and search for a gedit exclusive menu: like the documents menu
<didrocks> ah, in fact, I have the same without closing
<didrocks> like
<didrocks> have an application in one ws
<didrocks> switch to another one
<didrocks> press alt
<sil2100> Well, I don't have gedit open anywhere ;)
<didrocks> you have the content of the last app
<marco> didrocks: I can reproduce it without any app running!
<didrocks> basically, if active app == desktop, last activate app is showing in the HUD
<didrocks> marco: yeah, just trying to find the common pattern here :)
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Makes sense!
<marco> that's what I was trying to describe
<didrocks> maybe some valuable info to add to the bug report ^
<marco> so... Is it hard to solve?
<didrocks> marco: look if there is not already a bug report about it
<didrocks> it rings a bell to me
<didrocks> well, can be :/
<marco> tried google, nothing found
<marco> didrocks: what do you mean by "it rings a bell to me"?
<didrocks> like, I think I read something similar on a bug report
<jaytaoko> sil2100: popey: hello
<sil2100> jaytaoko: hi!
<jaytaoko> sil2100: Daniel is investigating the issue on rev 2470. Are you postponing the release for this week? or another option?
<sil2100> jaytaoko: it's already fixed
<sil2100> jaytaoko: probably even merged into trunk!
<jaytaoko> sil2100: great!
<didrocks> sil2100: how probably? it is for 2 hours :p you should look at merge requests emails ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: nice to see unity building on armfh again (just confirmed in the unity staging ppa!)
<sil2100> didrocks: sorry, got too much to do, since we're hasting with testing
<didrocks> sil2100: so, we adressed the first untested branch, I guess it's the same answer for https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/unity/fix-1010335/+merge/109513, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: I didn't see that one reverted and merged
<sil2100> didrocks: it didn't get merged
<sil2100> It's 'work in progress'
<didrocks> sil2100: oh right, I must have my eyes not looking right when listing it!
<sil2100> didrocks: so not sure what you want to revert...
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, cleaning the google doc then :)
<sil2100> didrocks: but we have a problem - since unity-2d fails building on quantal and I don't see anyone from the unity-2d team around
<sil2100> I was even looking for them yesterday
<sil2100> I think we're missing some quantal-build fixes from trunk, I'll look for those
<didrocks> sil2100: please, escalate to popey or patt. they have to maintain unity-2d
<sil2100> didrocks: I think I have this fixed
<sil2100> didrocks: I cherry-picked it from upstream
<didrocks> sil2100: but, the branch is not the upstream one?
 * didrocks is puzzled
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, but we're not doing a unity-2d release yet
<sil2100> didrocks: we're just bumping unity-2d from precise
<sil2100> didrocks: you just said to perform a rebuild against new unity
<sil2100> So that's what I'm doing
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, if you need to ship latest trunk, please be my guest :)
<sil2100> oooh nononono ;) Next time - I'm already very late with unity 6.0 itself!
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: what commit are you taking?
<sil2100> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/trunk/revision/1113 <- ;p
<didrocks> oh my commit :)
<didrocks> weird, I was thinking we were already shipping it
<didrocks> oh, indeed, we don't
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-2d/ubuntu_quantal <- here's the packaging branch if anything
<didrocks> sil2100: you will need to push the changelog to trunk for next release, keep that in mind :)
<didrocks> sil2100: and also, pushing the change as proper upstream merge request
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't care about merging the right commit in that case only because this branch will be useless in the end for merging back the changes
<didrocks> (otherwise, it can lead to conflicts)
<didrocks> the changes looks good otherwise
<sil2100> didrocks: I requested a merge for the 5->6 change
<sil2100> But sadly there's no one to look and review ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I'll review it for you then :)
<sil2100> So it's just there, waiting for attention
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-2d/bump_new_nux_libunity/+merge/113563
<sil2100> Jenkins said needs fixing since I had to push in some modifications
<didrocks> yeah, I'm on it
<didrocks> the diff doesn't look good
<didrocks> isn't there a check for unity-core in the cmake file?
<sil2100> didrocks: in the main one?
<sil2100> No
<sil2100> Just in panel/ and unity-2d-private/
<sil2100> You can double check ;)
<didrocks> ah :=
<didrocks> maybe the diff didn't refresh
<didrocks> let me look :)
<didrocks> sil2100: approved!
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thank you
<didrocks> sil2100: thank *you*
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> didrocks: we did autopilot and checkbox tests, I also confirmed the autopilot tests manually
<sil2100> didrocks: we're all green with those \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: phew ;)
<didrocks> good work!
<didrocks> it's too late for tonight though, I think we will upload on Monday, and the time you do the tarball, tag for release and such
<sil2100> didrocks: should we upload the unity 6.0.0 tarball today, or everything on MOnday?
<gord> isn't there some sort of rule about friday uploads and not wanting to work on saturday? ;)
<popey> friday uploads \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm not confident uploading something just before leaving
<didrocks> gold rule :)
<popey> pffft.. wuss ;)
<didrocks> gord: I bought FFXIII-2 this week, I really don't want to work this week-end :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Ahh, nothing beats FFVII !
<didrocks> yeah, I have the same feeling :)
<didrocks> (like a lot of people)
<gord> you are all wrong, ffVI is the best
<gord> and then FFXII
<didrocks> gord: I still prefer the X to VI ;) (VII, X, VI for me)
<didrocks> but here, a lot of people will disagree :)
<gord> i hated X so much... buy me a beer some time and i'll rant about it for hours and hours ;)
<sil2100> FFVI was indeed nice
<didrocks> gord: let's do that \o/
<sil2100> Ok, I'll shutdown the PC, another storm coming - finally!
<sil2100> Finally some wind and coolnes
<sil2100> s
<didrocks> sil2100: enjoy your week-end!
<sil2100> didrocks: same for you :)
<sil2100> See you on Monday everyone!
<popey> thanks for helping us didrocks, much appreciated!
<didrocks> popey: you're welcome :)
<didrocks> thanks for the hard work ;)
<didrocks> at least, from now on, you see what an unity release is and takes :) (even if there were few components involved in that release)
<mpereira> sorry for reposting this, but can anyone point me to the right direction? i tried writing a very simple indicator, just to see something working before writing anything serious. but i couldn't get it to show up on the indicator bar https://gist.github.com/3026227
<c10ud> mpereira, there seems to be something wrong in your OS because it cannot connect (to dbus..?)
<c10ud> also i guess if you run it as root it won't be in the same session as yours..?
<c10ud> mpereira, also, you might want to check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Typical_usage_.28C_version.29
<mpereira> c10ud: thanks for the link. re not being able to connect to dbus maybe i need to call the binary with some dbus wrapper or something?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-08
<leo-unglaub> hey guys..
<leo-unglaub> ubuntu ist showing me that i have to do a dist-upgrade
<leo-unglaub> http://pastebin.com/HtKDHujK
<leo-unglaub> but is that right?
<leo-unglaub> removing unity and ubuntu-desktop??
<popey> leo-unglaub, if you do "sudo apt-get upgrade", what gets held back?
<leo-unglaub> popey: libunity-core-5.0-5 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic unity unity-common unity-services
<popey> leo-unglaub, what does apt-cache policy unity   return
<leo-unglaub> unity:
<leo-unglaub>   Installiert: 5.12+bzr2439ubuntu0+709
<leo-unglaub>   Kandidat:    5.12+bzr2444ubuntu0+709
<leo-unglaub>   Versionstabelle:
<leo-unglaub>      5.12+bzr2444ubuntu0+709 0
<leo-unglaub>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/staging/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<leo-unglaub>  *** 5.12+bzr2439ubuntu0+709 0
<leo-unglaub>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<leo-unglaub>      5.12-0ubuntu1.1 0
<leo-unglaub>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main amd64 Packages
<leo-unglaub>      5.10.0-0ubuntu6 0
<leo-unglaub>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<popey> leo-unglaub, why are you using the unity team staging ppa?
<leo-unglaub> popey: because the version witch was shipped with 12.04 was to broken on my system
<leo-unglaub> i have 3 monitors here
<leo-unglaub> and that was a hard one to work with
<popey> the staging ppa isn't generally designed for end users to use on a production basis
<leo-unglaub> i know...and i don't like it at all...but what else can i do if the "current stable" ist to broken on my system?
<leo-unglaub> it was switching to the staging ppa or to a different distro..
<popey> there are plenty of options in between bathing the baby and throwing the baby out with the bath water
<popey> anway, which bug is fixed in staging which isn't in the stock unity?
<popey> i.e. which bug is affecting you?
<leo-unglaub> well, your example is not the same. but what would be the solution for that? ask you guys to backport a patch because otherwize it's not working?
<popey> well I dont know what the bug you're experiencing is yet, so hard to say
<leo-unglaub> i don't know the bug number...but my problem was...
<leo-unglaub> if i have 3 monitors connected the mouse starts lagging
<leo-unglaub> and the application switcher was sooo lame, it was simply imposible to work with
<popey> you left a comment on bug 874619
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 874619 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dragging windows around is slow/sluggish/laggy when multiple monitors are enabled" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874619
<leo-unglaub> i know, but thats not the one witch got fixed yet
<popey> well that one is in commit 2470
<leo-unglaub> yes, i know...but thats not the one witch was fixed yet
<ugi> which and witch not the same. one has a pointy hat and broom for transportation
<leo-unglaub> this is all very funny...but it isn't fixing my problem right now..
<ugi> witches cant be fixed. must burn at the stake
<leo-unglaub> ???
<leo-unglaub> what are you talking about?
<ugi> me? why are you talking witches?
<popey> ugi, enough..
<leo-unglaub> should that be funny?
<popey> leo-unglaub, you could wait until that merge lands in the staging ppa
<popey> and use do "sudo apt-get upgrade" rather than dist-upgrade till then
<leo-unglaub> popey: but my current problem with the package upgrad is not on witch results from code changes..it's a dependency problem
<leo-unglaub> in the debian files..
<Fifo> Hello how do I enable Unity 3D in VMware?
<popey> leo-unglaub, sure I'm just trying to get you back to using precise and precise/updates precise/proposed, rather than staging
<ugi> seems not quite enough, but whichever ... or is that whatever? hmm  nm
<leo-unglaub> popey: i know, but i can't do that because otherwize my desktop is not useable..
<popey> how do you know that?
<leo-unglaub> and ican't have a unuseable desktop for a few month
<popey> we release stable release updates for unity
<leo-unglaub> how i know? i just did the upgrade because otherwize i hade those problems
<popey> they hit proposed then updates
<popey> well this is why I was asking what the bug is, so I could trace where it is
<popey> we cherry-pick updates for precise
<leo-unglaub> i don't know the launchpad bug number..i have no idea if someone reported that...
<leo-unglaub> there are so much buigs on launchpad that someone not involfed in the programm has problems to find anything
<popey> i would recommend you purge the staging ppa, and take the version of unity in the precise updates
<popey> and let me know if that's still an issue
<popey> and if it is, file a bug
<leo-unglaub> okay, if will do that...moment
<Fifo> Hello how do I enable Unity 3D in Ubuntu 12.04 running in VMware?
<popey> Fifo, does VMWare have some kind of guest extensions / drivers you can install?
<popey> Fifo, personally i use virtualbox in which unity 3d works fine, I've never tried in vmware
<Fifo> popey: Yes, VMware has VMware Tools, but it doesn't support Unity 3D
<popey> bummer
<Fifo> popey: I will try to use VirtualBox.
<popey> with virtualbox, do the install and then in the guest just do "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-x11"
<Fifo> popey: Ubuntu 12.04 needs PAE. How do I enable it?
<popey> Fifo, i have not had to enable that in virtualbox
<Fifo> popey: But I noticed that it needs PAE to work.
<popey> Fifo, looks like its enabled by default in virtualbox
<popey> in settings -> system
<popey> there's "Extended features: Enable PAE/NX" which on my system is ticked
<popey> and I dont recall ticking that myself
<Fifo> I have enabled that, it's booting now (why does it take 5 minutes to boot?)
<Fifo> (I'm running it from a real CD)
<popey> Fifo, takes very little time to boot from an ISO on the hard disk. I rarely boot a VM from optical media
<Fifo> popey: I didn't want to waste my disk space because my HDD is low on disk space so I deleted the ISO file.
<popey> gotcha
<Fifo> It's working...
<popey> cool
<Fifo> :)
<davidcalle> Yo popey
<davidcalle> popey, if you are doing country specific requests in a lens, I suggest using http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup or http://geoiplookup.wikimedia.org, in addition of locale.
<popey> davidcalle, yeah, i saw that you'd used that in the wikipedia lens, I'll probably do the same.
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-01
<adie> hi
<adie> I am trying to set a msg count number in hexchat with python launcher.set_property ('count', count), and it works the first time, but if I reload the script is breaks like this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=eudXgAcG
<adie> I was wondering if there was something I can do to clear out whatever is preventing the script from working upon second launch
<adie> I just think it's kinda weird that I can load test.py and it works, but if I unload/load it a second time, it breaks
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. its networking issues in the lab. veebers is filing a ticket about it. I fear that's all we can do for now
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, thanks
<mzanetti> greyback: ping
<veebers> mzanetti: sent, please fill in any details if I've missed any
<mzanetti> veebers: ack. thanks
<veebers> right, I'm off for the night. Beer and movie time :-)
<mzanetti> have fun
<greyback> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> greyback: hey. on friday I wanted to schedule a meeting for today but managed to put it to last monday
<mzanetti> greyback: I've just moved it to today but it would be in half an hour. is that ok for you?
<greyback> mzanetti: yep
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma, hey, could one of your review/ack https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity/call-ido-init ?
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma: I backported the ido init part to saucy on friday to unbreak custom widget in the gmenumodel based indicator that landed, having the other part about the ordering in would be nice as well
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti, ping if you need me, btw
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... actually... if you have a minute
<mzanetti> would be useful
<greyback> Small builds script fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/fix-build-script/+merge/172290 if anyone has a minute
<tvoss> greyback, ping
<greyback> tvoss: pong
<tvoss> greyback, hey there, I'm looking for libhybris-common, any idea where I can find it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we have automerging in lp:unity/8.0 ?
<tsdgeos> you approved https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/unity/fixes-1196322/+merge/172251 9 hours ago and it's still there
<greyback> tvoss: never heard of it
<tvoss> greyback, weird, platform api does not build without it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you try to repro https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1172212  on a new unity8?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1172212 in Unity 8 "HUD button gets stuck if application switches while dragging" [Medium,Incomplete]
<greyback> tvoss: cmake should disbable hybris support if that lib is not available. You need platform-api with hybris?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<tvoss> greyback, yeah
<tvoss> greyback, we need it by default for the touch images as we need to pull over the sensor functionality iirc
<greyback> tvoss: I see. Am hunting
<tvoss> greyback, thx
<tsdgeos> btw, i am the only one that gets unity7 panel notifications seconds later the real notification happens?
<tsdgeos> i.e. i get notify-osd to tell me "mzanetti's ack" and then like 10 seconds later the panel icon of the irc client vibrates
<mhr3> didrocks, any eta on next unity landing to s?
<didrocks> mhr3: well, we have some system issues in saucy making lxc not working fine
<didrocks> mhr3: and then, indicators did some changes that needs to be merged
<didrocks> mhr3: and if we don't have this hang, and all those are transitionned ^ we'll be fine :p
<didrocks> mhr3: you can review https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity/call-ido-init meanwhile :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nope. can't repro any more either
<tsdgeos> good thing :-)
<larsu> I'm getting pinged in all the channels...
<larsu> oh, that's just a mention
<larsu> didrocks: you're married! Congrats!
<didrocks> larsu: thanks! :)
<larsu> didrocks: how are you?
<mhr3> didrocks, say what now???
<didrocks> larsu: I'm excellent thanks! still a little bit tired by the week-end for sure ;)
<didrocks> and you?
<mhr3> didrocks, married? holy cow
<larsu> didrocks: I'm great! Except for the insomnia :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you mark it as fixed then or soemthing?
<didrocks> mhr3: heh, fortunately I disconnected on Friday before the indicator issue was discovered, so mind-free :)
<didrocks> larsu: argh, I hope this will get better throughout the week (yeah, it's really early for you…)
<mhr3> didrocks, i can totally see this scenario "and you didier roche, do you take julie as your wife?" - "just a sec i'm being pinged here"
<didrocks> mhr3: ahah, I was afraid ted would try something like that! :p
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's network issues in the lab
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ahhhh
<greyback> tvoss: well libhybris package contains the /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libhybris-common.so.1 file
<tsdgeos> that's why the CI for the LVWPH didn't run yet either
<tvoss> greyback, okay, thx
<greyback> tvoss: that wasn't much help. I'm rather confused how to build platform-api with hybris, there's something missing
<tvoss> greyback, yeah, I'm confused, too
<seb128> mhr3, hey
<mhr3> seb128, hello
<seb128> mhr3, sometime my dash home stop listing apps ... is that a known issue? what sort of debug infos would you need in a bug report about it?
<mhr3> seb128, desktop/phone? just apps or everything?
<larsu> mhr3: same issue here, haven't figured out yet when it happens exactly. Desktop, only apps.
<seb128> mhr3, desktop, saucy, unity7, only apps
<seb128> it lists files, music, et
<seb128> etc
<mhr3> hmm, odd
<mhr3> so, good debug info would be whether the apps daemon is running
<mhr3> and ideally a bustle log trying to do a search in the dash
<seb128> mhr3, the app lens is working
<seb128> if that's an indication
<seb128> but the home dash is sort of screwed it
<seb128> when I open the dash it's empty, sometime with the "no result" string
<seb128> let me do a screencast
<mhr3> but just in home? everything works fine in apps lens view?
<seb128> yes
<mhr3> weird getting weirder :)
<seb128> mhr3, you like screencasts? ;-)
<mhr3> of course! :)
<seb128> mhr3, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/dash.ogv
<mhr3> eeeek, why is everything so super slow there
<seb128> welcome to smart scopes!
<seb128> to be honest it's not always that slow
<seb128> but when the bug happens it is
<seb128> that box is freshly booted this morning
<seb128> let me try to get you a bustle log
<seb128> mhr3, hum, app lens doesn't have "recently used" either ... that's supposed to be first no?
<mhr3> seb128, yep, looks like something wrong with zg
<mhr3> apps lens doesn't handle that well
<mhr3> although i had a patch somewhere
<seb128> mhr3, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bustle.bustle
<seb128> ignore the indicator-service spam
<seb128> I need that fix from larsu :p
<mhr3> fortunately bustle can do filtering :)
<seb128> I had no idea my dbus was that spammed :p
<mhr3> seb128, ok, i think i know what this might be, can you try killing unity-applications-daemon and see if things start working normally?
<seb128> mhr3, do you need any state/info from it before I do that?
<mhr3> nope, should be good enough
<seb128> that didn't fix it
<seb128> I guess "sorry there is nothing that match your search" now when I open the dash
<seb128> with nothing in the text entry
<mhr3> did you uninstall zeitgeist by any chance?
<seb128> no
<seb128> but we got the new version last week
<mhr3> then it's broken :)
<seb128> 0.9.14
<mhr3> seb128, terminal `zeitgeist-daemon --replace`, any warnings?
<seb128> ** (zeitgeist-datahub:8190): WARNING **: zeitgeist-datahub.vala:229: Unable to get name "org.gnome.zeitgeist.datahub" on the bus!
<seb128> oh
<seb128> I saw an update on -changes earlier to re-enable that I think
 * seb128 goes to check
<seb128> oh, no
<seb128> mhr3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/1195841
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1195841 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "Zeitgeist should be built with fts support" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> that wouldn't matter, anything else?
<seb128> seems like it's currently built without fts
<seb128> should I break things?
<seb128> no
<mhr3> yea, i know about the fts thing, that makes the files search super slow
<mhr3> shouldn't affect apps
<seb128> ok
<seb128> no other warning
<seb128> neither from zg nor from the applens
<mhr3> seb128, not even when you try doing a search?
<seb128> oh, it's working after a search
<seb128> mhr3, doing a search fixed it
<mhr3> so restarting zeitgeist actually fixed it
<seb128> I guess
<seb128> should I try that again next time it happens?
<mhr3> sure, i think that will be 100% effective fix
<seb128> "workaround" I guess :p
<mhr3> right, yea
<mhr3> i'll try to think about what the root cause of it could be
<seb128> let me know if you need debug info
<seb128> I run into it quite often
<seb128> so I can run a local patched version that logs infos or stuff
<mhr3> i'll update my vm and see whether i see that too
<mhr3> seb128, btw did it start happening with the new zg version?
<seb128> not running saucy? ;-)
<seb128> no, I'm pretty sure it was there before the zg update
<seb128> 95% sure
<mhr3> heh, ok
<mhr3> seb128, and no, i find it a bit unstable :P
<seb128> tssss
<Cimi> Saviq, I might give up with the looping using the listmodel
<seb128> you have a responsability there! ;-)
<Cimi> Saviq, if I am at index 0, I add an item at index 0 (like a prepend)
<Cimi> Saviq, the stupid list view switches to the new item at 0
<mhr3> seb128, heh, booted up vm and i'm seeing it too
<Cimi> so if I say when index = 0 insert 0… it kinda loops until it reaches the minimum date
<seb128> mhr3, \o/
<Cimi> index 0, insert 0, instead of being at index 1 it switches to 0 :-\ so it goes back again and it insert another one at 0 and switches to it
<mhr3> seb128, ok my bad, apps needs fts as well
<seb128> mhr3, ok, so that's the issue?
<seb128> mhr3, why does it work after restarting zg?
<mhr3> seb128, ehm, it shouldn't really :)
<mhr3> seb128, but one step at a time, let's get fts back first
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what happened to https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/dee-qt/deevarianttext-and-tests/+merge/153530 ?
<seb128> mhr3, right, I will upload jbicha's sponsoring request for it
<mhr3> seb128, cool
<mhr3> but looking at my log, it's vastly different from yours, in your case zg wasn't working at all / wasn't queried by the apps lens, in my case it is and it's returning errors about missing fts
<seb128> well, I'm pretty sure the breakage/slowness I saw was there before the zg update as said
<seb128> the dash/lens are not really robust to zg issues it seems
<seb128> which might be another bug ;-)
<mhr3> yea, maybe you have slow startup, some initial dbus request times out and things break
<MCR_> didrocks, hi. I fixed another important Compiz regression, the fix is tested, the breakage is critical, because Compiz does not know how to render text in trunk anymore - this branch fixes it:
<MCR_> https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1196493-no-more-text-anywhere/+merge/172302
<MCR_> didrocks, please approve it, it's free karma ;)
<didrocks> MCR_: I would prefer sam to look at it TBH, Not sure how the vtable is supposed to be used in compiz
<MCR_> well, it is the same kind of breakage we had found and fixed on Friday...
<MCR_> it is tested
<MCR_> and it works
<didrocks> I trust you it works, I still prefer upstream taking care of their components as most as possible, when there is no urgency for releasing :)
<MCR_> ok
<tsdgeos> dednick: want me to unapprove https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/dragHandleStretchAndHint/+merge/171908 until your comments are sorted?
<pstolowski> didrocks: ping
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, if you dont mind
<dednick> tsdgeos: i just did
<tsdgeos> dednick: good
<tsdgeos> sorry i did not pick up that while reviewing
<Cimi> Saviq, ping
<mzanetti> Cimi: what if you make sure you never reach index 0?
<mzanetti> i.e. prepend already when you're at 1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're not using it (the people preview was using it
<Saviq> )
<Saviq> tsdgeos, s/preview/lens view/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that is the answer for the dee-qt changes?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so, we could salvage some of the tests from that potentially
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ye
<Saviq> s
<Saviq> Cimi, if you're at 0 and prepend, and the list switches, I'd say that's a bug
<Saviq> IMO appending / prepending items to ListView's model should never change what's on screen
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it does if it's item 0
<Cimi> mzanetti, but sometimes you're at 0 :(
<tsdgeos> it's a special case
<Cimi> mzanetti, unless I make that 0 is a greyed out month
<Cimi> Saviq, I need to write a testcase
<tsdgeos> i.e. if you are at list beginning and prepend, it still gets you at list beginning
<tsdgeos> afair
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, that depends if you want to be at list beginning or item 0
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will it switch if you're at item (count-1) and append?
<tsdgeos> no
<Saviq> IMO it's a broken special case
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, exactly - it's inconsistent
<Saviq> tsdgeos, being at item 0 doesn't necessarily mean wanting to be on the beginning
<tsdgeos> true
<tsdgeos> so you can append and them put yourself where you want :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I would think that if you did it close in JavaScript, the result should be invisible
<Saviq> Cimi, did you try prepending and setting currentIndex to the correct value just after?
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, OTOH ListView is difficult like this - if the new item isn't created yet
<Cimi> Saviq, but kinda doesn't work
<Cimi> Saviq, I did
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it won't switch :/
<tsdgeos> lunch
<tsdgeos> back later
<Cimi> if currentIndex == 0; insert (0..); currentIndex = 1
<Cimi> Saviq, ^ but kinda sucks and probably doesn't solve the problem
<Saviq> Cimi, why?
<Cimi> Saviq, I think that if I set currentIndex in onCurrentItemChanged
<Cimi> Saviq, it does proceed with a new thread
<Saviq> Cimi, right, it might get confused
<Cimi> Saviq, I think I have two calls of onCurrentItem at the same time
<Saviq> Cimi, you should probably use a separate property to set the date selected
<Saviq> Cimi, and only modify the model when that changes
<Cimi> Saviq, the selected date works
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I know, but
<Cimi> Saviq, problem is when I flick/scroll between months
<Saviq> Cimi, if you use a separate property
<Cimi> I have 1 to 3 elements in my list model
<Saviq> Cimi, that will only change if the date _really_ changed
<Saviq> Cimi, regardless if currentIndex or currentItem change
<Cimi> when I move from index 0 or index 1 I want to insert a new item
<Cimi> when I move from 1 to 2 I want to append
<Saviq> Cimi, I know what you want to do
<Cimi> I don't understand what you mean with date
<Cimi> you are able to scroll without touching or selecting a new date
<Cimi> it's just flipping/browsing the calendar
<Cimi> what I could do might be storing the previous index
<Saviq> Cimi, then "displayedMonth" or something
<Saviq> Cimi, don't rely on currentItem / currentIndex to find out whether you need to modify the model
<Cimi> mmm
<Saviq> Cimi, but "proxy" those signals through a "currentMonth" property
<Saviq> Cimi, only when it really needs to change
<Cimi> and when it does?
<Saviq> Cimi, this way you won't get the loop  of currentItemChanged → insert() → currentItemChanged
<Saviq> Cimi, because even if it does, the selected month won't change, so the loop will get broken
<Cimi> maybe just a boolean
<Cimi> an internal boolean I set true when I am modifying the model
<Cimi> then will be set false during next onCurrentItemChanged
<Cimi> and returning
<Saviq> Cimi, that's artificial
<Saviq> Cimi, the actual selected month is real
<Saviq> Cimi, you'd have to manage the boolean much more carefully than the selected month
<kgunn> tsdgeos: \o/ lvwph, nice work!
<didrocks> pstolowski: pong
<pstolowski> didrocks: hi
<pstolowski> didrocks: wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1192081 need to double-check with you - is the problem mostly visible on the 1st app preview request? Is it faster later even when software-center-dbus process is not running anymore (i.e. does it help if it's in system cache and i/o is reduced to start s-c-dbus again)?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1192081 in unity-lens-applications "Previews for applications are really slow to display anything" [Critical,In progress]
<didrocks> pstolowski: no, if I kill the software-center-dbus process, it's slow again
<didrocks> so system cache doesn't help
<pstolowski> didrocks: ok, I see. could you give the branch I linked to the bug a shot?
<didrocks> pstolowski: not right now, but I'll :)
<didrocks> pstolowski: apart if just restarting the daemon is enough?
<didrocks> (the application scope)
<pstolowski> didrocks: sure, thanks... and take it with a grain of salt (i.e. read my comment).. but I'd be interested in your feedback
<didrocks> pstolowski: so, just building it and killing the scope is enough? (in that case, I can do it now)
<pstolowski> didrocks: yes, kill software-center-dbus if running, restart apps
<didrocks> ok
<pstolowski> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> pstolowski: it's slightly better for sure, but I still have few seconds even before the spinner appears
<didrocks> (so animation, blank middle content, then spinner, then content)
<pstolowski> didrocks: well, it's doing network query anyway to get the screenshot
<didrocks> pstolowski: shouldn't I see the spinner right away?
<pstolowski> didrocks: or is it then fast on next previews?
<didrocks> pstolowski: yeah, then, it's fast
<pstolowski> didrocks: also, if you are fast and request preview quickly after search results appear, it's may not be loaded yet
<pstolowski> didrocks: (the s-c-dbus)
<didrocks> pstolowski: yeah, that's my guess
<didrocks> pstolowski: I think it's still an improvment, starting it a little bit earlier, but not sure we can ship with this
<didrocks> pstolowski: maybe it worthes a try already
<pstolowski> didrocks: what do you mean?
<didrocks> pstolowski: like, it's already a small improvement in the end user experience, we can try getting this into distro and see for feedback
<tsdgeos> kgunn: thanks :-)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: afair the rationale for inserts at 0 when list on top is "scrolling up" is because for example a move is sent as a remove + insert to the lsitview, so if you didn't do that, moving the item 0 to item 1 would end up with you at item 1 instead of item 0
<dandrader> Saviq, shouldn't this end up in a file somewhere in lp:unity8? -> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1gd87Wo_CSB0DpFWLpTKIIXQfdmFncrq0PHSr9H2PTnk/edit
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, not even unity8 but a a generic QML set of guides, it's on my TODO...
<dandrader> and about those guidelines
<dandrader> instead of having a __foo property. I instead should private.foo?
<dandrader> I mean s/__foo/private.foo
<dandrader> isn't this "private." prefix quite a mouthful?
<dandrader> C++ qt uses the d->foo idiom, for instance
<Saviq> dandrader, I don't think we meant to name them "private"
<Saviq> dandrader, "d" is fine
<dandrader> [...]" use 'private' to id these private objects to maintain consistency with C++ code"[...]
<dandrader> Saviq, cool
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, that doc is incomplete and unmaintained for a bit, sorry
<dandrader> np
<didrocks> fginther: hey, around? :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: in case you're using this and it works fine for you, feel free to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/improve-bzr-hook/+merge/172146
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'll look into it after the stand-up
<tsdgeos> paulliu: afair you where working with pstolowski on https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/activation-and-previews/+merge/172102 ? are you reviewing it or need more people? (want to be sure i'm not stepping into someone elses toes)
<paulliu> tsdgeos: Yeah, I need more people. But I'll review it too.
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> greyback_, mzanetti standup
<Saviq> ah, beat me again ;d
<tedg> Saviq, FYI, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AccountPrivileges#Phone
<tedg> Saviq, We talked about that back on Oakland, we probably should finish it :-)
<Saviq> tedg, indeed
<dandrader> dednick, updated. https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/dragHandleStretchAndHint/+merge/171908
<davidcalle> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> davidcalle: pong
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey! Could you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/cupstream2distro-config/new-server-scopes/+merge/172343 ?
<didrocks> davidcalle: simple enough, approved :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, heh, thanks :)
<didrocks> yw!
<Saviq> yay jenkins is back
<mzanetti> Saviq, all: Jenkins up'n'running again. build queue is half a meter long tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, yep, saw that
 * Saviq is gonna have fun babysitting Jenkins tonight
<dednick> dandrader: approved
<dandrader> dandrader, thanks!
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816922/
<Cimi> Saviq, scroll right to increment
<Cimi> then scroll left and you'll see it loops
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos ↑ can you guys have a look?
<Saviq> didrocks, so, are we doing https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity8-packaging-cleanup/+merge/171537 ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> didrocks, or did the jsons not land in distro yet?
<didrocks> Saviq: no, it didn't, let's wait for it to land
<Saviq> didrocks, right
<didrocks> Saviq: due to this jenkins issue, still catching up on merges
<Saviq> didrocks, yup
<didrocks> so probably tomorrow, if unity tests pass
 * didrocks crosses fingers
<Cimi> mzanetti, tsdgeos basically I want to prepend an element
<Cimi> mzanetti, I expect the currentItem not changing
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... I see the problem
<Cimi> oh well, if I am at index 0 and I append 0
<Cimi> I expect to become 1 and stay
<Cimi> instead it goes to 0 for a sec
<tsdgeos> you should avoid changing the list on list signals, its easy to end up in some nasty recursive stuff
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but I don't have other ideas
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I would like to append/prepend while the user scrolls
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why do you need this?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, to have an infinite model
<tsdgeos> but why do you need a model? because you're using a listview? i'd say that simply having 2 items would be enough, but that means rewriting most of your code, so feel free to ignore me :D
<tsdgeos> i mean to me conceptually a calendar is not a listview
<mzanetti> Cimi: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817002/
<mzanetti> Cimi: only downside, the model currently grows unlimited. you should also remove the last from the other side when inserting
<Cimi> mzanetti, I know this works...
<mzanetti> so whats the problem then?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have your variation with removing the last
<Cimi> mzanetti, it loops
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah... only the removing is the problem?
 * mzanetti tries
<Cimi> mzanetti, I mean
<Cimi> mzanetti, sorry let me have a proper look at yours
<Cimi> maybe I quickly criticised but might do
<mzanetti> Cimi: updated version that keeps the model down to 5 elements: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817011/
<mzanetti> which is a cachebuffer of 2 items on each side
<Cimi> mzanetti, goal is 3
<Cimi> mzanetti, because it has to work even with two items
<mzanetti> Cimi: I expect it to be come less performant if you use only 3 items
<Cimi> imagine date from july to september
<Cimi> so the logic should work
<mzanetti> Cimi: especially if you allow overshooting of the list
<mzanetti> then you would see stuttering
<mzanetti> because it quickly needs to create the item and the delegate which it should show it already
<mzanetti> I think a cachebuffer of 2 items on each side sounds reasonable
<mzanetti> Cimi: why would it need to work with only 2 items?
<Cimi> mzanetti, when you set a range
<Cimi> mzanetti, like only july and august
<Cimi> for example
<Cimi> imagine you're booking holidays for 2013 and you're in november
<Cimi> you can book only for november/december
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. understood
<Cimi> th calendar has an API to set max and minimum date
<mzanetti> Cimi: but still not a problem
<mzanetti> Cimi:  add an if to alll the places that call insert or append. if its outside the range. don't do it
 * mzanetti tries
<Cimi> indeed maybe the difference in yours is that you do onCurrentIndexChanged
<Cimi> and you are index-agnostic
<Cimi> so it doesn't care if the index is 0 or 1 or 2
<Cimi> just looks at the value if it's in the range
<Cimi> sounds damn simple yet correct
<Cimi> I'm wondering why I didn't think of that before but was getting mental with the wrong approach
<Cimi> in any case I still believe there's a bug in qt somewhere :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: there is one rule with QML: if it doesn't work, its probably too much code
<Cimi> mmm
<mzanetti> Cimi: but I'm seeing the issues you've seen before
<mzanetti> Cimi: its a bit of a pain to initialize the model more dynamically
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... I think this is it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817174/
<mzanetti> Cimi: you can set minValue and maxValue to undefined and it'll be infinite
<mzanetti> Cimi: otherwise it'll respect those values
<mzanetti> Cimi: one tricky part was to initialize it without triggering the logic
<Trevinho> dednick: ping
<dednick> Trevinho: pong
<Trevinho> dednick: hey
<Trevinho> dednick: I was looking at ScopeProxy.cpp, is there a reason why connected_signal_ is not disconnected when changing scope, or it's just a missing thing?
<Trevinho> (it seems to be the latter to me)
<dednick> Trevinho: i think it may just be missing
<Trevinho> dednick: ok, nice
<Cimi> mzanetti, as I was thinking
<Cimi> mzanetti, always keeping a buffer of an empty greyed month
<Cimi> mzanetti, but it's not a fix
<mzanetti> Cimi: that adds other complexitity of interfering with the users dragging etc
<mzanetti> Cimi: not sure if thats good. I thought about that too at first, yes
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's as yours
<Cimi> no?
<Cimi> ah no
<Cimi> mzanetti, did you try your code with 3 elements instead 5?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I think yes, let me try again
<Cimi> mzanetti, we need to see if it works when you're at 0
<Cimi> instead 1
<mzanetti> Cimi: works fine
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: just set min and max to eg, 99 and 101
<Cimi> mzanetti, no
<Cimi> mzanetti, the model with 3 elements I meant
<Cimi> not with limits
<Cimi> what happens if current index is 0 instead 1?
<Cimi> it should insert
<mzanetti> Cimi: I think that could introduce that index hopping as you've seen it
<Cimi> mzanetti, indeed
<Cimi> mzanetti, and it's the issue I'm trying to fix :)
<Trevinho> dednick: one more thing, there are many test-gtest-dbus tests failing, would be nice if they could be fixed (mhr3 also?)
<mzanetti> Cimi: but as I've said earlier: I think having 2 on each side is a good idea anyways
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes but the issue is still there
<mzanetti> Cimi: in my version?
<Cimi> well, we need to try
<mzanetti> I'm confused
<mzanetti> is there a problem somewhere or a re you trying to create one?
<mzanetti> Cimi: found a small bug in my code. Here's the fixed version: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817228/
<mzanetti> Cimi: this is now tested with 1, 2, 3, 5 and unlimited items
<mzanetti> Cimi: can't spot any issues any more
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> i'll try to adapt your code and see if it works
<dednick> Trevinho: any idea why the tests are failing? i havent done any work on it in ages
<Trevinho> dednick: not yet, I was not running them since long time as well, but today I tried and they fail :(
<greyback> dandrader: you had problems installing saucy-flipped on what device? Galaxy Nexus?
<greyback> I had similar last week, gave up
<dandrader> greyback, yes, galaxy nexus
<greyback> dandrader: did you get it to work in the end? Any advice?
<dandrader> phablet-flash had issues copying images to the device
<dandrader> greyback, yes
<dandrader> had to mount and reset permissions manually using the recovery options
<dandrader> before finally pushing and installing the images by hand
<greyback> dandrader: you document the steps by any chance?
<greyback> also did phablet-flash even download the full image? I suspect it didn't
<dandrader> greyback, no, i didn't document it. phablet-flash did download the images
<dandrader> greyback, if you tell me the errors I can give you some hints (if it's similar to the problems I experienced)
<greyback> dandrader: ok thanks. Am trying now
<dandrader> greyback, but now I'm stuck at the compilation of lp:~robertcarr/qtubuntu/mir-with-packaging :(
<greyback> dandrader: what's the output?
<dandrader> from mterry 's guide (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Mir)
<mterry> dandrader, you may have to merge from trunk?
<mterry> dandrader, specifically, merge racarr's platform-api branch from trunk
<mterry> and do the instructions again
<dandrader> greyback, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817496/
<greyback> dandrader: I wonder if that's implemented in non-hybris platform-api
<greyback> oh it should be, in src/mircommon/session_mir.cpp in platform-api trunk. You might need to merge platform-api trunk and rebuild it
<dandrader> greyback, ok, will try merging trunk
<kgunn> olli: note, if/when you go to run urban terror....larabel's tests want v4.1...but latest is 4.2, but you can hack an xml to go pick up the old (just ping me if/when you hit it)
<greyback_> dandrader: what's the link to mterry's doc again please?
<dandrader> greyback_,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Mir
<greyback_> dandrader: ah, it's changed since I saw it last :)
<dandrader> sounds like good news :)
<greyback_> not really, I am also failing to get phone into flipped
<greyback_> who did you ask for advice?
<mterry> dandrader, note that when I finished those instructions, I got a machine that booted up, but didn't display anything.  :-/
<dandrader> greyback_, have you managed to get the flipped images downloaded at least?
<dandrader> mterry, so you didn't get flipped saucy with unity8+mir running in it?
<greyback_> dandrader: well it downloads saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip - that's all
<greyback_> well, and the md5sum
<dandrader> greyback_,  you need saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+maguro.zip and saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<mterry> dandrader, I got a flipped saucy with a unity8+mir package installed.  But I never figured out why it wasn't displaying on screen.
<greyback_> dandrader: okay, I'll grab them manually so
<greyback_> dandrader: why the different arm versions? armel vs armhf??!
<dandrader> greyback_, don't know. but it works. ask sergiusens :)
<dandrader> maybe it's just a typo in the naming
<dandrader> mterry, oh, that sucks...
<dandrader> mterry,  did anyone manage to get it working?
<mterry> dandrader, not that I know, I couldn't figure out why it wasn't, and Mir doesn't seem to have great debugging yet
<mterry> So I turned to other things for the moment
<dandrader> hmm, so maybe I should play with unity8+mir on unflipped images for now
<mterry> dandrader, that won't work because you can't prevent surfaceflinger from starting that way (if your goal is to be able to boot into Mir, rather than manually stop sf then start Mir)
<dandrader> mterry, you couldn't display anything at all on the screen (like some simple mir test) or just unity8?
<mterry> dandrader, simple mir tests (like the demo server/client) worked
<mterry> dandrader, but when running unity8, nothing came up
<mterry> dandrader, I was told that unity8 would autostart the server, so theoretically all I needed was to run it
<dandrader> mterry, were you trying it on a nexus 7?
<mterry> dandrader, nexus4
<racarr> I'm trying the instructions again on my phone :)
<racarr> it's only been tested on flipped images afaik so that shouldn't be a problem
<racarr> is the PPA not working for you guys?
<dandrader> racarr, you mean we should be using mesa from mir-team/staging PPA?
<racarr> dandrader: I mean qtubuntu and platform api etc
<racarr> are all in a ppa
<racarr> dandrader: https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/mir
<racarr> there are even images...but I lost the link
<racarr> riccm ^ ?
<racarr> err he's not here XD
<dandrader> racarr, ah nice! so we should forget about ppa:mir-team/staging and just use ppa:phablet-team/mir?
<racarr> dandrader: I think so :) at least for now
<racarr> not sure what has gone wrong to make the manual build instructions not work but I will try and reproduce
<dandrader> Saviq, did you manually push to lp:unity8?
<dandrader> Saviq, head is now a "merge lp:unity8" commit by you...
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, I tried to maintain the same history in lp:unity/8.0 and lp:unity8
<dandrader> Saviq, ah you're still  there. alway on duty! :)
<Saviq> dandrader, but there were two merges in parallel to both
<Saviq> dandrader, so had to merge one of them and push to both
<Saviq> dandrader, no overwriting should be necessary, fortunately
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm just lurking around, listening for pings ;)
<dandrader> racarr, added that ppa, updated, dist-upgraded and rebooted. now nothing shows up on the display
<dandrader> racarr,  is there a simple mir test I can run?
<racarr> dandrader: maybe mir_demo_shell &
<racarr> mir_egltriangle
<dandrader> now I'm getting tons of pedantic warnings, from Qt code itself, when compiling unity8...
<dandrader> hmm, caused by revision 63
<digital> hi
<digital> Anyone here know much about customising unity?
<bschaefer> digital, depends, how are you trying to customize unity?
<digital> I want to get the menu bar back the way it should be (eg applications, places and system) and get rid of the annoying thing on the side.
<bschaefer> digital, hmm well if you want that you'll want to look into gnome classic and different interface :)
<bschaefer> digital, gnome-session-fallback is the package you'll want to to install, after that logout and click on the ubuntu logo to change to gnome class! Hope that helps!
<digital> so my next question is going to be how do I edit the menus in gnome session fallback.  It's fixed a lot of the problems but the system menu is missing.
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-02
<bschaefer> digital, im not actually that sure, as you are no longer using unity :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> davidcalle: pong
<davidcalle> didrocks, ça va bien ?
<didrocks> davidcalle: ça va, et toi, les vacances bientôt? :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, ça va :) Oui, dans quelques semaines... Et toi ?
<didrocks> fin août, donc il y a le temps!
<davidcalle> didrocks, hehe, en effet ;) Au fait, j'ai oublié ça hier https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/cupstream2distro-config/online-raring-to-saucy/+merge/172476
<didrocks> davidcalle: il n'y a pas d'importance en fait de ça, puisque cette stack n'est pas sous daily releases
<didrocks> (tout ce qui est dans online)
<didrocks> davidcalle: tu peux même le supprimer en fait :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, hum... J'ai l'impression que Jenkins ne peut pas trouver les build deps, ça ne dépend pas de ça, donc...
<didrocks> intéressant
<didrocks> dac
<didrocks> done!
<davidcalle> didrocks, par hasard, est-ce que Jenkins utilise la distro du dernier changelog ?
<didrocks> davidcalle: possible, aucune idée pour la partie non daily release, ça a pas mal changé depuis mon premier prototype :)
<didrocks> mais à l'époque, ça utilisait la distro du changelog
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok, je vais regarder de ce côté là aussi. Merci ! ;)
<didrocks> de rien!
<didrocks> pstolowski: thostr_: hey!
<pstolowski> didrocks: hi!
<didrocks> FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1189088/comments/20
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1189088 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity Dash, left mouse button starts preview instead of directly the application" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> so I think we need to revert the behavior for the application lens
<didrocks> as well as adapating surely some integration tests, right?
<thostr_> didrocks: yes. and most probably extending the scope interface with a kind of activationBehaviour flag
<didrocks> thostr_: right, would make sense
<didrocks> do you know how long we can expect this to take before landing?
<didrocks> would be good to have the definitive action soon enough
<pstolowski> didrocks: that's good news... the bad thing is it has been implemented in the dash globally
<didrocks> argh
<pstolowski> didrocks: so we need to make an 'exception' for apps in the dash... or implement something along the thostr_'s idea
<didrocks> just give me a rough approximation for landing those :)
<thostr_> the fix shouldn't take that much time (hours)
<thostr_> the challenge is predicting the integration and fixing the tests
<didrocks> thostr_: right, we need a plan for that. Can you preparing one and get back to me once you get the estimate?
<Saviq> pstolowski, thostr_ couldn't this work roughly how action activation works in previews? i.e. on activation you either come back with a preview (or a hint that a preview should be requested?), notice of scope-side activation or no-op (as it is now, right?)
<pstolowski> didrocks: I'll implement the change across the stack today (libunity, unitycore, dash). not sure about AP test atm, I've a feeling it's simple change
<didrocks> pstolowski: ok, let's cross fingers! Thanks :)
<pstolowski> Saviq: it could... but then you need to change every single scope. so we can think of it as a 'hint' about how to handle activation click
<seb128> pstolowski, you guys managed to make alt-f2 skip previews, isn't the "framework" already there?
<seb128> or how is that different?
<Saviq> pstolowski, right...
<pstolowski> seb128: for alt+f2 we added a special pseudo-schema "x-unity-no-preview:". no use for this case.
<seb128> ok, I was mentioning it in case... ;-)
<seb128> you probably know what you are doing, /me goes back to stuff he's doing :p
<pstolowski> seb128: that was a good question, it got me puzzled for a second and I had actually to lookup the sources ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: see, they don't know what they are doing OMG /o\ ^
<seb128> haha
<pstolowski> Saviq, tsdgeos: are you ok with https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/activation-and-previews/+merge/172102 for the time being (I've just merged trunk as there was a text conflict)?
<Saviq> pstolowski, I didn't look at the code much, tsdgeos your call - I'm ok with leaving LocalResult for now
<Saviq> pstolowski, btw, can you add a TODO/FIXME around there?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i'll have another look onow
<pstolowski> Saviq: sure. I plan to do the change today/tomorrow
<Saviq> pstolowski, the index approach looks sane, either with a "master" index role passed down from DeeListModel
<Saviq> pstolowski, or maybe even saner with mapToSource()
<pstolowski> Saviq: do you think we are safe wrt to potential races? should be ok as long as we're single-threaded?
<Saviq> pstolowski, think so, but just to be safe maybe the index role approach makes more sense
<Saviq> we did that somewhere already, yoo
<Saviq> too
<Saviq> pstolowski, I think in the Categories object
<pstolowski> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, case RoleId: return QVariant::fromValue(index.row());
<pstolowski> Saviq: ok, nice, I didn't see that
<tsdgeos> is testDragHandle failing for you too?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: mzanetti: ↑↑↑
 * mzanetti tries
<tsdgeos>    Actual   (actualFunc()): 100
<tsdgeos>    Expected (expectedValue): 0
<tsdgeos>    Loc: [/home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/lolo/tests/qmltests/Components/tst_DragHandle.cpp(139)]
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep. failing here too
 * mzanetti wonders how that passed CI
<tsdgeos> yeah :D
<tsdgeos> we were unlucky in that it passed CI
<tsdgeos> and now it's blocking the rest of the stuff :D
<dednick> hm. that passed when i tested before approve
<Saviq> didn't dandrader file an MP to fix?
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fixDraHandleHint/+merge/172426
<Saviq> it was probably my fault
<Saviq> 'cause I merged lp:unity8 and lp:unity/8.0
<Saviq> happroved
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dednick, mzanetti ↑
<mzanetti> ah ok
<dednick> Saviq: ah ok. yeah, i remember that line there
<Saviq> bzr f***ed up
<mzanetti> Saviq: tsdgeos: still, the commit that introduces the failure was approved by PS Jenkins Bot
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope
<mzanetti> and also dednick and tsdgeos...
<Saviq> mzanetti, there were two commits in parallel to lp:unity8
<Saviq> mzanetti, and lp:unity/8.0
<Saviq> mzanetti, to sync them, I merged one into the other
<mzanetti> hmm... so much for the history in bzr
<Saviq> mzanetti, and pushed
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, only I didn't test
<Saviq> /mea culpa
<Saviq> but bzr didn't complain... :/
<tsdgeos> question
<tsdgeos> why https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/activation-and-previews/+merge/172102 CI passed ?
<dednick> Saviq: would you be apposed to me creating cmake procedure for qmltypes files for the plugins? so we can get type info in qtcreator?
<Saviq> dednick, no, I wouldn't be apposed :)
<Saviq> dednick, assuming it doesn't take your whole day
<dednick> Saviq: nope. should be quick
<Saviq> dednick, yup
<mzanetti> dednick: yay. nice
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: oooops
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you found a bad bug
<tsdgeos> where? when? how?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the jenkins job still merges to lp:unity/8.0 before testing
<tsdgeos> wops :_D
<mzanetti> fixed. tests may start failing now :D
<tsdgeos> yay!
<tsdgeos> not!
<mzanetti> huh?
<mzanetti> Saviq: any news on the unity-api releasing?
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑?
<didrocks> mhr3: hey, around?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's no bug, lp:unity8 == lp:unity/8.0
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, bug, maybe - but nothing tragic yet
<didrocks> mzanetti: what about it? it's released and in the next ppa
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, tests fail with unity8 but pass with unity/8.0
<didrocks> as the whole unity8 stack
<mzanetti> didrocks: ah ok... I thought we shouldn't use any ppas any more
<didrocks> mzanetti: well, apparently, we can't push unity8 to distro right now
<didrocks> to we have to use a ppa for releasing
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity8 will remain in a PPA until mir integration is complete
<mzanetti> didrocks: ok. thanks
<mhr3> didrocks, in hangout
<didrocks> mhr3: there is just the start of a hang
<didrocks> mhr3: on the ati machine
<didrocks> mhr3: so run if you want to look at it :)
<Saviq> didrocks, are we merging all the qtubuntu and unity8 packaging changes today
<Saviq> ?
<didrocks> Saviq: waiting for Mirv to deal with the unity stack to get libunity in distro and then, yeah :)
<Saviq> didrocks, cool
<didrocks> mhr3: letting the -check running for you
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you have a moment?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: meeting starting in 4 minutes
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: what up?
<ethana3> Does anyone here have an always-displayed global menu bar working? I've installed various PPAs and they never seem to work.. I used to have this with ASD's global menu hack and gnome panel widget...
<ethana3> oh, interesting.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, unknown issue I'm facing.
<nic-doffay> QML related.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: that's not exactly the most precise description of a problem...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: have some code and a error message?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, it's in the gallery of the SDK.
<nic-doffay> ./gallery.sh
<nic-doffay> The templates are displayed using a delegate.
<nic-doffay> Everything on the component is repeated, even though it follows the same trend as all other gallery components. So I must be missing something.
<nic-doffay> It's fine in a normal qmlscene.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: not following
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I've opened the gallery
<mzanetti> now what?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you'll need my branch.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, lp:~nicolas-doffay/+junk/option-selector
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, to see the issue go to list items, then scroll down to option selector.
<nic-doffay> That's handled is ListItems.qml
<nic-doffay> *in
<mhr3> didrocks, eh, lost me scrollback, which one was it?
<mhr3> my*
<didrocks> mhr3: ati machine
<mhr3> thx
<didrocks> yw :)
<mhr3> didrocks, can't attach to it again, so no good :/
<mhr3> jibel, ^ ati dead
<jibel> mhr3, ack, oom
<jibel> can I have that machine for 15min, I'll collect information to report a bug
<mhr3> jibel, sure
<mhr3> ehm, i mean, not my call :)
<mhr3> but surely 15minutes won't kill anyone
<didrocks> even more if needed :)
<didrocks> nothing else to run
<m4n1sh> mhr3: when you are free can you have a look at #1196878 #1196800 and  #1196822
<m4n1sh> you know both the components well :)
<jibel> [76766.931095] lxc-list[26171]: segfault at 0 ip b762c1a6 sp bfd80674 error 4 in libc-2.17.so[b75a7000+1ad000]
<jibel> not good
<mhr3> m4n1sh, what's the benefit of moving those to libzg2?
<mhr3> jibel, so, did i make it crash with the list call?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so. meeting has ended. checking out your branch now
<jibel> mhr3, no compiz and recordmydesktop crashed before that
<jibel> I'm disabling the node in jenkins, so it doesn't reboot under my feet
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ping
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: the data of a unityPreview never changes?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> damn yes to a negative question :D
<pstolowski> :)
<tsdgeos> yes as in "yes, it does change" or "yes, it does not change"?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: it doesn't change
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i was thinking that you could reuse a single signal then
<tsdgeos> instead of one per property
<tsdgeos> since you're only going to emit it at setPreview(unityPreview) anyway
<tsdgeos> no?
<m4n1sh> mhr3: moving everything to libzg2
<m4n1sh> to avoid long term maintenance of libzg1
<m4n1sh> some fine day they will have to be moved
<mzanetti> Saviq: can't install libunity-api from the next ppa. requires libboost 1.49 while we require libboost-1.53
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: in therory yes, but doesn't NOTIFY protocol mandate that notification of every property follows <property>Changed naming?
<tsdgeos> not that i know
<tsdgeos> but i may be wrong
<tsdgeos> afaik the qml side of things is all defined by the property name
<Saviq> mzanetti, we shouldn't require boost at all, do we still?
<tsdgeos> and the rest is just the c++ names of the "bindings"
<mzanetti> Saviq: apparently... installing libunty-api-dev and then doing ./build -c removes libunity-api-dev again. because of conflicting boost
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... comes with libunity-core and libnux I guess
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, probably
<Saviq> mzanetti, still, needs fixing in unity-api
<Saviq> mzanetti, MP incoming
 * Saviq hooked sbuild up to `bzr bd`, feels smug ;)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i mean http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/787022/ in case i wasn't clear
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: ↑↑↑ this should work, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, should
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: yes, that's what I understood
<tsdgeos> what you guys think about that?
<tsdgeos> am i being silly?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pstolowski question is - do they actually ever change?
<Saviq> should they just be constant instead
<Saviq> because you create a new Preview every time anyway?
<tsdgeos> they never change
<tsdgeos> or so said pstolowski a few lines above
<tsdgeos> well, they change from empty to something
<tsdgeos> and then they never change
<pstolowski> Saviq: in theory you could create a preview object with default ctor, and then do setUnityPreview
<pstolowski> in which case they would change
<tsdgeos> well, it's what you do, no?
<Saviq> pstolowski, right
<pstolowski> yes, but only in factory method
<pstolowski> so it's not exposed to qml before that
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> pstolowski, tsdgeos so it's never possible that only one of those change
<Saviq> pstolowski, tsdgeos in which case I'm fine with tsdgeos's thing
<pstolowski> Saviq: exactly
<Saviq> pstolowski, tsdgeos only thing to make sure is to only emit the signal once
<Saviq> pstolowski, so in setUnityPreview
<Saviq> after having updated all the members
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-api/any-boost/+merge/172525
<mzanetti> Saviq: cheers
<pstolowski> Saviq, tsdgeos: ok
<mzanetti> dednick: you have a lot of "\No newline at end of file" in your MP
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: will give us a somewhat smaller binary ;-)
<dednick> mzanetti: grr. ok, fixing now
<pstolowski> lol
 * Saviq sees latestsnapshots
<didrocks> Saviq: yep, let's wait for it to migrate to the release pocket to do the merges?
<Saviq> didrocks, yup
<didrocks> Saviq: on the qtubuntu transition, they wanted to wait for the flipped image to be switched on though
<didrocks> Saviq: and I think it's not there yet?
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, might be
<didrocks> Saviq: so we'll have to postpone the packaging merge until it's in, I'll ask rsalveti and sergiusens once they are around
<Saviq> didrocks, yup
<mhr3> Saviq, unity on the phone is constantly using 25% cpu with yesterday's image, known?
<om26er> I get as high as 46% continuous hog on Nexus 4 for unity8
<Saviq> mhr3, om26er is that with the flipped image?
<om26er> Saviq, yeah, I have flipped image installed
<mhr3> Saviq, i don't
<Saviq> hmm I'm not seeing that...
<Saviq> on 20130701.2
<mhr3> there's also 10% in surfaceflinger, so clearly something's repainting
<mhr3> dunno how to give you more info
<Saviq> mhr3, we'll try and reproduce
<mhr3> this is even with screen off btw
<om26er> on another note the NetworkManager was consuming 99% yesterday, had to kill the service. But that's clearly for someone else to figure.
<tsdgeos> woa, i'm getting 40% of unity8 in my desktop
<tsdgeos> that's bad :D
<mhr3> uh oh, i just dist-upgraded and unity just crashes
<didrocks> mhr3: apt-cache policy unity?
<mhr3>   Installed: 7.81.2
<didrocks> ah, unity8
<didrocks> as we just published a version to saucy, you frightned me :)
<mhr3> didrocks, you're frightening me, you don't care about working system on the phone?! :P
<didrocks> mhr3: not that, but as long as we don't run integration tests and if that passed tests, it would mean we have big issues in our infra :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can't reproduce, can you try and find out which commit introduced that?
<tsdgeos> amy not be our fault
<tsdgeos> i did a qml-debug thing on the phone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<tsdgeos> and it has no repaint
<tsdgeos> so may be some other thing
<tsdgeos> i was going to run callgrind on it now
<Saviq> ok, I'm not seeing it anyway
<mlankhorst> modprobe nouveau
<mlankhorst> oh figures
<Cimi> mzanetti, seems to work but all tests are screwed :D will have to dig but thanks
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok, cool
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: updated my MP
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> Saviq: gone back to r37 and i still get around 40% cpu usage when i'm at the videos scope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, flipped or not?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and is that on your desktop still?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: desktop yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, interesting
<tsdgeos> callgrind didn't gave me much
<tsdgeos> gdb seems to imply there's something drawing all the time
<tsdgeos> since everything i ctrl+c there's a renderer thread going on
<tsdgeos> but i may be wrong and the thread is just waiting
<tsdgeos> anyways, if you guys don't get it let's forget it for the moemnt ;D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, mhr3 and om26er seem to get it on devices
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you?
<tsdgeos> let me see
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, can't repro on the phone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k, I'll have a shout in -touch, too
<jibel> didrocks, mhr3 ati is back, but I couldn't collect data I needed. I killed the machine by removing the wrong modules. It's all yours, ping me when it crashes again
<davidcalle> didrocks, ping again. Who should I talk to for the Jenkins issue ? I now have both a saucy changelog and cupstream2distro switched to saucy, but the CI pass is still trying to build with raring (and obviously fails).
<didrocks> davidcalle: fginther should be your contact
<didrocks> jibel: ok, thankx
<davidcalle> didrocks, thanks
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: why setUnityPreviewBase + setUnityPreview instead a virtual setUnityPreview where children call the parent implementation too?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: because I didn't like to require subclass to call base class method in the overriden method to work correctly, I preferred to ensure this from the outside (the factory method)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> paulliu: shall i top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/activation-and-previews/+merge/172102 or you want to have a look too?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I've looked already. No special comments.
<tsdgeos> ok
<pstolowski> thanks for reviewing!
<tsdgeos> mterry: and is that "regression" accepted?
<mterry> tsdgeos, it's only a regression if we consider the touch image to be just a demo.  Otherwise it's getting closer to actually working
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> but still it'll look worse :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, it'll look the same as when a user gets the device for the first time
<tsdgeos> ok
<mterry> tsdgeos, which is what's happening when you install
<dednick> dandrader: you need a review for panel drag handle branch?
<dandrader> dednick, oh yeah
<dandrader> dednick, a big diff, unfortunately
<dednick> dandrader: indeed. i'll get on it
<dandrader> dednick, thanks a lot!
<dandrader> dednick, biggest changes are in the tests though
<dandrader> greyback, I'm getting this error when running unity8+mir on the flipped saucy http://paste.ubuntu.com/5836289/
<dandrader> greyback, how far did you get?
<dandrader> greyback, btw, I've updated that wiki page
<greyback> dandrader: not even that far :) I get crash
<greyback> dandrader: there's no working Ubuntu.Application plugin yet. So you need to use hte fake one
<Saviq> mzanetti, can I ask you to please look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/8.indicators-client/+merge/168022 from autopilot PoV?
<dandrader> greyback, ah... it's weird the library is actually installed, so it should at least find and load it
<dandrader> greyback, have you gone the ppa:phablet-team/mir way?
<greyback> dandrader: no, I'm using the mir staging ppa. To my detriment I believe
<greyback> but I need to work on cutting edge
<Saviq> dednick, are the autopilot tests actually run in the indicators-client branch?
<Saviq> dednick, they're not part of the unity8 autopilot module, are they?
<Saviq> mzanetti, should they be ↑?
<Saviq> dednick, is there a custom target to run them maybe?
<Saviq> dednick, I'm unable to get them to work, I'm afraid
<dednick> Saviq: hm. apparently they're not.
<dednick> Saviq: should i make them part of the unity8-autopilot package?
<dednick> Saviq: or make a indicators-client-autopilot one?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is there an easy way to only load the dashhome?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's a dconf setting
<dandrader> greyback, ok it's working now!
<Saviq> dednick, I think part of unity8
<greyback> dandrader: excellent!
<Saviq> dednick, as that's the only autopilot package we're running in CI
<Saviq> mzanetti, any comment on ↑?
<dandrader> greyback, but doesn't mean much as it's using fake plugins, just like when you "./run" on the desktop
<greyback> dandrader: yes I know. I'm working on a real application manager plugin so we get real behaviour back
<Saviq> fginther, hey, is it correct that http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/ is bound to ps-saucy-server-amd64-1 ?
<Saviq> fginther, we're kinda blocked by mir on that one :/
<fginther> Saviq, I think I can help there, just give me a few minute
<fginther> s
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<Saviq> fginther, btw, would it be possible to have unity-8.0-autolanding and unity8-autolanding to block each other? i.e. so they don't run in parallel?
<dandrader> Saviq, cant' we forget about  lp:unity/8.0 ?
<Saviq> dandrader, we will, soon
<fginther> Saviq, maybe. I don't know of a simply way to do this off the top of my head, but it may be possible. Can we discuss a little later (an hour or so)?
<Saviq> fginther, probably not worth it :)
<fginther> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> dandrader, OTOH, we could just resubmit against lp:unity8 and be done with it...
<Saviq> dandrader, I think I was just hoping we'll reduce the queue against lp:unity/8.0 quicker
<dandrader> Saviq, exactly
<dednick> Saviq: i've added indicator-client to the autopilot target. should now run with make autopilot.
<dednick> and added to install.
<Saviq> dednick, cheers
<Saviq> dandrader, ok, doing
<Saviq> dandrader, there's only 4 branches now
<Saviq> dandrader, right, but... "lp:~unity-team/unity/unity8-packaging-cleanup is not mergeable into lp:unity8"
 * Saviq needs to pull/push
<mzanetti> Saviq: sorry... have been eating
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't be
<Saviq> dandrader, ok, did it, if anything happens, I'll blame you :P
<Saviq> didrocks, resubmitted against lp:unity8 https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/packaging-cleanup/+merge/172578
<Saviq> dednick, resubmitted against lp:unity8 https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/indicators-client/+merge/172582
<didrocks> Saviq: ah great! let's wait from the phone fundation team for the greenlight :)
<dednick> Saviq: ta
<Saviq> didrocks, yup, with that we'll be able to drop lp:unity/8.0 altogether
<didrocks> Saviq: debian/unity8.install merge conflict btw :)
<Saviq> didrocks, will merge
<didrocks> thx!
<dandrader> Saviq, hahaha
<tsdgeos> lol, someone using the LVWPH exposed a bug in QLimitProxyModelQML :D
<tsdgeos> took me a while to trace
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, test, fix, ship it :)
<tsdgeos> on it
<mzanetti> Saviq: dednick: commented regarding autopilot tests
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, thanks
<Saviq> mterry, uh, the meeting got pushed back to tomorrow, can you please ping sforshee to have a chat about the blanking?
<dednick> mzanetti: ta. i'd prefer to tackle the further dev of autopilot in a future revision. This one is taking a bit long, and I'd like to get it in so we can link up with the new backends sooner rather than later.
<mzanetti> dednick: sure... It wasn't meant to add it here
<mzanetti> dednick: but as you guys asked me on the general opinion for the autopilot suite, I wrote it there as a comment
<dednick> mzanetti: i'll fix up the targets. I'm sure i tried and the unity8 ap tests were run as well as the indicators_client.
<mzanetti> dednick: oh... I didn't do that
<mzanetti> dednick: I killed the unity8 one after a while
<dednick> mzanetti: sure. the info is appriciated :)
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah, it's a bit painfully long
<mzanetti> dednick: so no clue if the indicators one would have come after it
<mterry> Saviq, sure...  I'm a bit confused why you prefer powerd's interface to Qt's, but I can talk to sforshee, sure
<dednick> mzanetti: but yah, think we could benifit from splitting anyway
<Saviq> mterry, no no, that's not it
<Saviq> mterry, I just want to make sure we're doing the right thing at the right moment
<mterry> Saviq, are you saying that in future, we will suspend before we blank the screen?
<Saviq> mterry, i.e. backlight == 0 shouldn't necessarily mean that we should lock
<Saviq> mterry, and I'm not even saying what you're doing is incorrect
<Saviq> mterry, just that I don't have enough info to say that's the case
<Saviq> mterry, i.e. backlight == 0 != blanking
<mterry> Saviq, ah...  I thought it was by design that when the backlight is turned back on, the greeter shows
<Saviq> mterry, it is
<tsdgeos> Saviq: quick one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/qlimitproxyfiltersetsamemodeltwice/+merge/172587
<mterry> Saviq, wait...  I get backlight == 0 != locking
<mterry> Saviq, but I don't get backlight == 0 != blanking
<Saviq> mterry, blanking (screen off) isn't necessarily the same as backlight == 0
<Saviq> mterry, as you can reach backlight == 0 with brightness control
<Saviq> mterry, but that shouldn't result in locking
<mterry> Saviq, hrm, fair
<mterry> Saviq, OK, then without GNOME tech, I don't think we have the right signals yet...  I can put this off until the meeting tomorrow
<Saviq> mterry, and IIUC the Qt API exposes the actual brightness/backlight control
<Saviq> mterry, but I'd assume there should be something re: locking / screensaver, too?
<mterry> Saviq, yes.  It still had a bug that it never emitted backlightStateChanged, so that was still good to fix, but we don't need to use it for this greeter thing
<Saviq> mterry, yup
<mterry> Saviq, as for locking/screensaver, I haven't seen it in Qt's API yet, but I'm not an expert
<Saviq> mterry, so it's not there in the module you were looking at?
<mterry> Saviq, there is QSystemScreenSaver, but it only exposes whether the screensaver is inhibited
<Saviq> mterry, is this what you were looking at http://harmattan-dev.nokia.com/docs/cn/qtmobility/qsystemdisplayinfo.html#BacklightState-enum ?
<mterry> Saviq, sure, I was going off http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtmobility/qtsysteminfo.html but same API yeah
<mterry> though that API is old, since the new API has a backlightStateChanged signal, but this page doesn't show that
<Saviq> mterry, so, we definitely should expose those... but whether we should rely on it to lock the screen, /me doesn't know...
<Saviq> mterry, we'll know by other means anyway (shell+mir will know that screen is being blanked)
<Saviq> mterry, so yeah, let's pick that up tomorrow
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, but it's a matter of exposing an API for it.  I hadn't thought we'd want to bother, but if we do want to treat them separately, yeah, we'll have to
<mzanetti> Saviq: jenkins still uses the unity-build-next ppa. I guess its ok to switch it over to the "next" ppa
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm not sure we should use it at all, didrocks ↑?
<mzanetti> I need the "next" one for libunity-api-dev
<didrocks> yeah, you should use the next ppa for unity8 right now
<didrocks> (unity8 stacks)
<mzanetti> ack, thanks didrocks
<didrocks> until it's getting into distro
<didrocks> yw!
<didrocks> "next" is always safe anyway
<didrocks> mterry: hum, is it possible to only restore one folder with deja-dup/duplicity?
<mterry> didrocks, yup, right click in nautilus
<didrocks> mterry: no… don't tell me we have that level of integration? :-)
<mterry> didrocks, unfortunately no one expects it/looks for it
<didrocks> mterry: testing, it looks awesome! :-)
<mterry> didrocks, you can even click in the empty bit of a nautilus folder and ask to see all missing files and restore them
<didrocks> mterry: waow, I'm sold! :)
<Saviq> mterry, we need integration with BackupPC ;D
<mterry> :)
<jbicha> hi, I have two small MPs that have been pending for a few weeks:
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/unity-lens-video/build-with-valac/+merge/168199
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/unity-scope-home/build-with-valac/+merge/168273
<Saviq> mterry, FYI resubmitted as https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/libusermetrics/+merge/172618
<mterry> Saviq, oh right, I forgot that was before the switchover
<Saviq> mterry, that's ok, we just decided it's time to just move everything over
<pstolowski> bschaefer: ping
<bschaefer> pstolowski, pong
<pstolowski> bschaefer: hey! fyi, I'm working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1189088 if that's ok?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1189088 in Unity "Unity Dash, left mouse button starts preview instead of directly the application" [High,In progress]
<bschaefer> pstolowski, yup! I just was getting the bug ready to work on :)
<pstolowski> bschaefer: in fact I've a fix, but struggling to test it atm
<bschaefer> pstolowski, hmm yeah, getting a test for that could be hard...possibly an AP test that goes to the application lens
<bschaefer> and you *should* be able to assert that an app start, or assert we are not in the dash and not in preview mode
<pstolowski> bschaefer: I mean more fundamental problem - unity doesn't seem to work at all when compiled from src and run in vbox ;)
<bschaefer> o well
<bschaefer> pstolowski, if you need me to test the branch out, give me a link :)
<pstolowski> (runs fine in vbox otherwise)
<bschaefer> hm so it crashes for you when compiled from src? Or is it just not running the compiled version?
<pstolowski> bschaefer: I think it crashes (empty desktop on login). here is my branch lp:~stolowski/unity/no-click-preview-for-apps
<bschaefer> pstolowski, awesome, Ill take a look :)
<bschaefer> but thats strange :(
<pstolowski> bschaefer: million thanks, let me know if it works; in the meantime I'm recompiling again
<bschaefer> pstolowski, cool, and thank you for the quick fix :)
<pstolowski> bschaefer: it's not.. I've a very special setup :P where I compile in chroot, and deploy and test in vbox
<pstolowski> bschaefer: so perhaps I messed something. this normally works with less complicated stuff, such as backend ;)
<bschaefer> pstolowski, geez, that sounds a bit complicated to tests a branch :)
<bschaefer> possibly, we shall see, im recompiling :)
<mhall119> tedg: does libhud-qt produce any API documentation?
<pstolowski> bschaefer: btw, this fix needs to be tested in applications lens and in home scope (apps category)
<bschaefer> pstolowski, cool, tested that we can tell the difference in the home lens?
 * bschaefer hasn't looked at the diff yet
<pstolowski> bschaefer: yeah, since home scope aggregates, so I had to do an extra check
<tedg> mhall119, I think it did, but it's deprecated
<tedg> mhall119, It'll be replaced by the Unity Actions API that Wellark is working on.
<bschaefer> pstolowski, cool, ill test both :
<bschaefer> :)
<mhall119> tedg: Wellark: do we have a timeframe for when that will be ready?
<pstolowski> bschaefer: thanks :)
<bschaefer> pstolowski, looks like ill need a the newest versions of libunity?
<tedg> mhall119, Soonish, not sure on the exact details.
<bschaefer> opps, for some reason libunity-dev was uninstalled?
<mhall119> tedg: in time for the SDK beta?
<tedg> mhall119, I'm not sure when that is, so I can't comment :-)  My guess would be that Wellark does and would be trying for it.
<pstolowski> bschaefer: you should be fine on saucy as long as you're up-to-date
<bschaefer> pstolowski, the only thing I seem to be missing: --   package 'indicator3-0.4>=12.10.2' not found
<bschaefer> which sounds a bit high number wise...
<bschaefer> geez, its not installed ... i've must have messed up my system a bit :)
<bschaefer> pstolowski, sorry, doing some mir/1.14 xserver stuff and things just get removed automatically :). Now its building!
<pete-woods> mterry: hi, just tried out your libusermetrics branch with the real usermetrics, and it works :)
<mterry> pete-woods, nice  :)
<pete-woods> mterry: https://pastebin.canonical.com/93700/ it did need this patch to make the infographic animations work nicely, though
<pete-woods> mterry: I don't think they have ever been run with just a small amount of data before
<pstolowski> bschaefer: yay, got it working; I've applied my patch ontop of src deb from saucy, rather than trunk
<pete-woods> mterry: when I say nicely, I mean for the second month data to appear at all
<bschaefer> pstolowski, code wise the fix looks good, but it might be nice as somepoint to add this to the scope API, and say if any scopes wants to change left click behaviour it could make it easier...
<bschaefer> pstolowski, and awesome!
<pstolowski> bschaefer: funny you mentioned it. this is exactly the discussion we had this morning on standup. and we decided to opposite, to prevent that :)
<bschaefer> pstolowski, well perfect :)
<bschaefer> just thought I should at lease mention that
<bschaefer> pstolowski, also would you or mhr3 be able to look at these reviews?
<bschaefer> <jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/unity-lens-video/build-with-valac/+merge/168199
<bschaefer> <jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/unity-scope-home/build-with-valac/+merge/168273
<bschaefer> they look super simple...
<bschaefer> but i wasnt sure if you were wanting to just stick to 0.18 for valac or not
<pstolowski> bschaefer: yes, I'll check them tomorrow morning, eod for now if that's ok?
<bschaefer> pstolowski, sounds good. Have a good end of your day!
<bschaefer> ill email you letting you now how the branch goes haha
<bschaefer> (even though yours works)
<pstolowski> bschaefer: I think we want to avoid 0.20 for now, but will check with mhr3
<bschaefer> pstolowski, cool, thanks and cya :)
<jbicha> bschaefer: I believe vala-0.18 will be dropped from Ubuntu before 13.10 is released
<mhr3> bschaefer, scopes should be fine with 0.20, we don't want libunity with 0.20... yet
<pstolowski> bschaefer: thanks for looking at my branch, mind doing a proper review once I MP? (need to look at AP tests)
<bschaefer> pstolowski, yes, I can do that :)
<pstolowski> mhr3: ah, ok, good then
<pstolowski> bschaefer: thanks
<bschaefer> np!
<bschaefer> mhr3, which should make those scopes branches fine to merge
<bschaefer> mhr3, I just didn't want to merge that in without asking anyone :)
<mhr3> bschaefer, indeed, if you have a moment and want to give them a spin when they're built with 0.20, feel free to ;)
<bschaefer> mhr3, yeah, I can build it with 0.20 and test it out
<bschaefer> jbicha, thanks for the branches :)
<Saviq> fginther, btw, all the jobs for lp:unity/8.0 can be dropped
<fginther> Saviq, ok, I'll disable it
<Saviq> fginther, btw, panda-4 seems flaky https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-saucy-armhf-autolanding/17/console
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-saucy-armhf-autolanding/16/console
<fginther> Saviq, thanks, we also just noticed that and took it out of the pool
<Saviq> fginther, cheers
<mzanetti> Saviq: is libunity-api to be released manually?
<dednick> dandrader|lunch: review done for panel draghandle. few fixes needed.
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah no... seems daily releasing has started on that one. So should be there tomorrow
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you're still here, any idea what changed to cause https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/337/?
<Saviq> suddenly we have 7 tests failing regularly in CI :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: weird... no clue right now
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, we'll tackle tomorrow
<Saviq> fginther, we actually have some failures in qmluitests that started this afternoon
<Saviq> fginther, so no point in approving stuff that failed on the panda
<Saviq> fginther, as it will fail there anyway, we'll tackle that early tomorrow
<fginther> Saviq, ok.
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<kgunn> mterry: nvmd...i'll catch you in 30
<kgunn> veebers: just trying to get off the phone....
<veebers> kgunn: ack
<kgunn> a minute or 2
<mhall119> hey guys, after an apt-get dist-upgrade on Saucy and a reboot, my indicators are out of order
<mhall119> http://ubuntuone.com/2P9GfwQekCCN9uZFItClbS
<mhall119> is that intentional or a bug?
<mhall119> I'm having flash-backs to my Gnome 2.x days
<dandrader> mhall119, I have the same issue
<fginther> cyphermox, is this ready to approve and deploy? https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/enable_indicator-network/+merge/172643
<cyphermox> fginther: yeah
<fginther> cyphermox, great! done
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-03
<veebers> MacSlow: ping
<MacSlow> veebers, pong
<veebers> MacSlow: morning, this is the branch containing the autopilot additions, but I stumbled when it came to the packaging: lp:~veebers/unity-notifications/adding_autopilot_tests
<jibel> didrocks, mhr3 I definitely disabled recordmydesktop for unity testsuite (the whole testsuite only it is still enabled for the others) as it is clearly one of the cause of memory fragmentation and OOM issues we have. We'll see how it goes without it.
<didrocks> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: any idea why the sudden surge of failing tests?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not yet, will investigate after the QA sync
<Saviq> ah, there's actually a PASS?
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you have a look at http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/354/testReport/junit/%28root%29/ListViewWithPageHeaderTestSection/testInsertItemsBeforeValidIndex/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, to see if we maybe need to improve that test's reliability
<Saviq> the others stopped failing suddenly...
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> let me see
 * Saviq is going to be back in 20, gotta clean my fans...
<mzanetti> lol
<MacSlow> still needing some review-love... -> https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/snap-decision-expansion/+merge/172091
<MacSlow> any takers?
<fginther> mzanetti, morning
<mzanetti> fginther: hi
<mzanetti> MacSlow: can do
<fginther> mzanetti, all of the VMs should have the right set of packages on them now
<MacSlow> mzanetti, that would be great... thanks!
<mzanetti> fginther: yep, I've seen you enabled all 3 VMs
<mzanetti> fginther: we had some weird test failures yesterday evening where we couldn't figure the reason yet. I don't think its related to the VM setup tho
<mzanetti> fginther: but just to let you know. We'll keep an eye on them
<mzanetti> fginther: thanks for fixing the VMs
<fginther> mzanetti, no problem, please let me know if anything else is needed (or if we need more).
<mzanetti> fginther: yep. I will.
<dandrader> are autopilot tests working for you guys when run locally?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ^
<dandrader> for me, there are long periods of "nothing happening".
<MacSlow> dandrader, any test in particular?
<dandrader> sometimes the mouse pointer moves but there's not even a unity8 window open
<dandrader> MacSlow, no, I guess I big bunch of them
<mzanetti> MacSlow: is there any way to generate notifications when running unity8 with ./run?
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm.... I've seen some weirdness too yesterday. sometimes it was clicking outside the window for me
<mzanetti> dandrader: but I haven't seen the long periods nothing happening
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I use the exmaples from lp:unity-notifications...
<mzanetti> MacSlow: tell me more
<Saviq> mzanetti, pkill notify-osd
<Saviq> mzanetti, and run any of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-notifications/trunk/files/head:/examples/
<MacSlow> mzanetti, and speaking of that... I didn't push the "more-than-2-actions" snap-decisions to lp:unity-notifications... but I'll push a branch with updated examples... one sec
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it appears in the gallery preview that the components heights are being restrained, which is the cause of the bug I'm running into. Any ideas?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, wtym restrained?
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmm... then maybe there might be something wrong/missing in my new setup. I installed saucy from scratch (usb stick) a week or so ago
<nic-doffay> Saviq, because on my components expansion it's height is modified by the code. This works as it should in a qmlscene, however in the gallery the height is never changed for some reason, even though the code is called.
<nic-doffay> onHeightChanged doesn't log anything.
<nic-doffay> Only at startup.
<dandrader> mzanetti, ideas on how to debug, what to check, are welcome :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... I still have a quantal installation upgraded to raring, then to saucy. But tbh I don't think that should make a difference
<mzanetti> dandrader: well, it depends on what's happening. I would probably start hammering some prints into the autopilot tests to understand what exactly is hanging
<tsdgeos> dandrader: works here
<tsdgeos> dandrader: is your user part of the autopilot group?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, some tests do work. I see the unity8 window there and mouse moves things around
<tsdgeos> ok, then no clue what may be wrong .-/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but then there are some long periods of nothing showing up at all in between those
<dandrader> :)
<tsdgeos> that happened to me when my user wasn't part of the autopilot group
<MacSlow> mzanetti, bzr branch lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/snap-decision-with-many-actions
<tsdgeos> Saviq: had a look at that test and tbh unless it is running in an ultra slow machine, i can't see how it'd be failing  :-/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: :(
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k, let's see what's gonna happen
<MacSlow> mzanetti, there try unity-notifications/examples/sd-example-incoming-call.py
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i mean the only thing that was done before it failing was "scroll down", and then i check that we are where we should
<mzanetti> btw. jenkins machine is currently at 90% idle with 3 - 6% IO wait.
<MacSlow> mzanetti, of course the stand-alone and interactive qmltest work too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/ looks like we're back in business...
<mzanetti> Saviq:  a bit unsatisfying tho that we have no clue what actually happened
<mzanetti> but at least it works again
<Saviq> mzanetti, I put it down to the fact the machine was just hogged overnight
<tsdgeos> but yeah something may be wrong :-/
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/345/console failed too
<tsdgeos> and that's not even moving
<tsdgeos> it's just inside the "verify position after showing"
 * Saviq goes on and restarts all the failed MPs
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the gallery is just a Column { Repeater { } }, really, no height restriction I can see
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I can't think of any other reason this would work as a child in another column (in my qmlscene) but not in the gallery.
<nic-doffay> Mouse clicks are detected etc.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I can see you disabled some of the behaviours in your branch now, can you bring it back to a state where it exposes the issue you're seeing so that I can have a look?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the issue is still there. If you run modules/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/test.qml you'll see it working correctly in a qmlscene. If you run the gallery you'll see it broken.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's no expansion going on in the gallery, though (it doesn't react to mouse clicks) - is that your issue?
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-follow-unity-api/+merge/172557/comments/385956
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah but the mouse clicks are detected and the selectors.expanded bool changes accordingly.
<mzanetti> Saviq: d'oh
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ok, will have a look
<MacSlow> mzanetti, updated the branch... and also commented with some additional info.
<mzanetti> MacSlow: approved
<MacSlow> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, looking good http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/
<mzanetti> Saviq: \o/
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw. when porting the launcher code to the unity-api i realized that we generate .pc files for each plugin
<mzanetti> Saviq: thing is, all of them set include_dir to /usr/include which makes them somehow useless
<Saviq> mzanetti, but Version will be different
<mzanetti> Saviq: wouldn't it make sense to actually point directly to /usr/include/unity/shell/launcher/ ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need per-API Version
<mzanetti> ah, right...
<Saviq> mzanetti, we could point there indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think I have any objections to that
<Saviq> mzanetti, except maybe that #includes will be less expressive
<mzanetti> hmm... also true...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, dude, you got me chasing there...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you only have a single value for the OptionSelector in ListItems.qml
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you mean in test.qml?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no
<Saviq> nic-doffay, in ListItems.qml
<Saviq> nic-doffay, where you added the OptionSelector
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you have values: [i18n.tr("Value 1")]
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so there's no expansion going on, 'cause there's only one value to select from!
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah, but I've been trying with four too.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, anyway
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I have a bunch of other changes, just preparing the diff
<nic-doffay> Saviq, but I just remembered that it was before I made some other changes to the Selector >_<
<Saviq> nic-doffay, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5839891/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, line 24 in the diff?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Header is ambiguous
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so to use it we need to import "." (current dir) under a namespace
<dandrader> dednick, seems good to go: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/panelDragHandle/+merge/172142
<Saviq> nic-doffay, obviously visually  and behaviourally there's still work to do
<Saviq> nic-doffay, like the fact that the other items should get dimmed
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah def.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and that the whole list should move into view
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and the OptionSelector's height needs to be limited
<Saviq> nic-doffay, btw, you should not have removed ValueSelector
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's in use by apps, we'll need to phase it out
<Saviq> nic-doffay, (or replace it with the OptionSelector - but that's a decision the SDK team needs to make)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll move it onto another branch when I'm done with it.
<nic-doffay> So it exists with the deprecated ValueSelector.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yup
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if you have any questions about the diff, let me know
<nic-doffay> Saviq, seems pretty straight forward aside from that ambiguous header.
<nic-doffay> ta
<Saviq> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/use-dee-filtermodel/+merge/171846/comments/386003
<dednick> dandrader: taking a look now
<mhr3> Saviq, thx, pushed fix
<mhr3> and made a note to run make test next time as well :)
<Saviq> mhr3, :)
<pstolowski> Trevinho: ping
<Saviq> mhr3, you could also install our shiny commit hook :D
<mhr3> Saviq, oh? where is it?
<Saviq> mhr3, .bazaar
<mhr3> hmm, now i'll have to commit from inside jhbuild shell
<mhr3> ah, actually it won't work in jhbuild setup :/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, one question. Selected is set twice, what are the reasons for that? Even if they are separate components...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, might've been an omission on my side
<nic-doffay> Saviq, nm
<Saviq> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/packaging-cleanup/+merge/172578/comments/386016
<nic-doffay> my mistake.
<nic-doffay> I see one was removed further down.
<didrocks> Saviq: ah, I think there is a missing dep, one sec
<mhr3> Saviq, i wish the ci bots were doing what you are :)
<Saviq> mhr3, ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what are your thoughts on the OptionSelector being repeated four times in the gallery? Is that correct behaviour?
<nic-doffay> The contained values I can understand.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's just a gallery, it's supposed to show you the interaction
<nic-doffay> But the entire thing?
<nic-doffay> Yeah but four version with labels Saviq ?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you wouldn't be able to show the dimming otherwise, for example
<nic-doffay> Surely one would be enough?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, because the dimming is only supposed to affect the immediate neighbours
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's the same as with the others, it just shows four of them to show how they interact
<Saviq> nic-doffay, having just one would be somewhat lonely :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, fair enough.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, soo, further behaviour mods.
<Saviq> dandrader, as for your autopilot issues, I sometimes find that the unity8 window isn't created
<Saviq> dandrader, even when using ./run
<nic-doffay> What do you think still should be added to this component?
<nic-doffay> Dimmed items.
<didrocks> Saviq: I'll look in a bit, it seems that it was expanded to nothing in my trial, will debug it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, add a set of contained: false to the gallery
<nic-doffay> Saviq, waiting on assets too. I'll chase that up now.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yup, and make sure you talk to the guys about the visuals for the SDK
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and there's the "non-full-width" case
<Saviq> nic-doffay, btw, that's what "contained" stands for, no?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah the ubuntu shape.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, contained is whether it's always expanded or not.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I beg to differ :) http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/option-selector
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or at least ckpringle does ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I assumed that was set manually by the person using the component.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it is
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I was working off this: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1cg9ruHiEpRynEr_Ipf39Z0MQINEWoChIN-d111yx-Qw/edit#heading=h.cpfn81n0c0rr
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I just mean that the "property bool contained" is used wrong
<nic-doffay> See page 67
<nic-doffay> On the left...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it should be "property bool expanded" instead
<Saviq> nic-doffay, which says that it is supposed to be expanded all the time
<nic-doffay> Saviq, there's already an expanded boolean on the selector which deals with temporary expansion.
<nic-doffay> Which is why I made another.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, simply rename the internal one, then
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah that's what I've done now.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what we want to expose as the API needs to be as close to the design docs as possible
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so that we don't confuse people (and ourselves)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, gotcha
<Saviq> dandrader, also, what you might be seeing is (I'm seeing it now after libusermetrics support was merged)
<Saviq> dandrader, is that the libusermetrics plugin blocks for a long time on startup...
<Saviq> we need to fix that
<Saviq> dandrader, UserMetricsOutput::UserMetrics::getInstance(); takes a good 15s on startup (probably waiting for something on DBus that's never showing up)
<dandrader> Saviq, well, that behavior I explained was without the libusermetrics patch
<Saviq> dandrader, k
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-settings-components/calendar-newmodel/+merge/172598
<mzanetti> Cimi: ack
<nic-doffay> Saviq, fixed this up now. Throwing in the assets then I plan on getting a review from design.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's one thing you might want to investigate
<nic-doffay> Thanks for taking a look. Btw I couldn't find any information on the "interactive" property on the ListView.
<Cimi> mzanetti, I should not clear and repopulate the model onMinimumDateChanged and onMaximumDateChanged
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, the main issue is in libunity, let me fix it
<Cimi> mzanetti, something smarter would be better
<Saviq> nic-doffay, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-flickable.html#interactive-prop
<Saviq> nic-doffay, when you switch from Value 1 to Value 4
<Cimi> mzanetti, however, I do something else now because I'm sick of this calendar for a while :)
<Cimi> didn't find bugs so far and tests are better
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the list contracts faster than the item gets into position
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah I noticed that.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you might want to positionViewAtIndex first
<Saviq> nic-doffay, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-listview.html#positionViewAtIndex-method
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you know what speed is used when using the ListView::position* methods?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or when the ListView takes care of it itself by positioning the current item in view?
<tsdgeos> not really, i can check
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you're our ListView expert, so you're going to be the fastest to do so :)
<Saviq> ah
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it looks good.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, actually
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it could be enough to just use http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-listview.html#highlightMoveDuration-prop
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and set it to SnapDuration
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑ found it (I think
<Saviq> hmm or maybe not
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that may work for current index changes
<tsdgeos> not sure if positionAtViewBeginning is the same
<Cimi> Saviq, I start having a look at unity theming now..
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and anyway that concerns the highlight, not the view itself
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it probably doesn't anyway
<didrocks> pstolowski: hey, mind having a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/libunity/rename-while-installing/+merge/172788
<Saviq> Cimi, thanks
<nic-doffay> Saviq, highlightMove didn't do the job.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, thought as much
<nic-doffay> Stayed with the positionViewAtIndex.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yup
<pstolowski> didrocks: hi, looking
<Saviq> didrocks, why that? didn't it work via the .install file?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd have to do a test, but my guess right now is 200ms
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have a test file i can trace where the code goes?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will have one in 2
<didrocks> Saviq: no, it's creating a directory with the name
<didrocks> and put the file in it
<didrocks> (even without trailing /)
<Saviq> didrocks, uh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5840020/
<Saviq> didrocks, so we'll have to wait for another release of libunity... :/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the issue with positionViewAtIndex is that it always positions it at the first index for some reason.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, meaning?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, may take a while, just realized i had a weird mixup in my qt selfcompiled sources
<tsdgeos> git submodules suck
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ignore
<Saviq> tsdgeos, leave it
<tsdgeos> or more likely, my knowledge of git submodules suck :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it shows the first index the whole time when positionViewAtIndex is used after it collapses.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you push? I'm not sure I get what you mean
<nic-doffay> Saviq, pushed.
<pete-woods> didrocks: hi!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, right, so it actually doesn't do anything useful
<Saviq> nic-doffay, interesting...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it might be because the list is able to contain all the items at this point
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just leave it for now
<Saviq> pete-woods, hey, it seems that UserMetricsOutput::UserMetrics::getInstance() blocks for quite some time
<Saviq> pete-woods, like it's maybe waiting for the DBus service that never shows up?
<pete-woods> Saviq: it does block on the service
<Saviq> pete-woods, could it not?
<pete-woods> Saviq: but the service should be there? (Id have thought)
<Saviq> pete-woods, it should never block on any service
<Saviq> pete-woods, even if it's there, or coming up
<didrocks> hey pete-woods :)
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, should it return null or something when there's no service?
<didrocks> Saviq: as soon as pstolowski ack it, I'll republish libunity
<didrocks> (well, once merged of course :p)
<Saviq> pete-woods, ideally it should return straight away
<Saviq> pete-woods, and wait for the service in another thread, if it needs to block
<Saviq> pete-woods, and just update itself when the service comes up
<pete-woods> didrocks: I was looking to make a new release of the libusermetrics
<Saviq> or, if possible in the same thread, just wait for the service to come up and update then
<pstolowski> didrocks: I approved your MP 10 mins ago
<pete-woods> Saviq: I'll have a look at it
<Saviq> pete-woods, thanks
<didrocks> pete-woods: it's in the indicator stack, check with cyphermox who is responsible for it. It seems though that indicator-client is failing to biuld rejecting the whole stack then
<didrocks> pete-woods: it was published yesterday FYI
<pete-woods> didrocks: yes, but I fixed an important bug just after release :/
<pete-woods> didrocks: I will speak to the correct person, thanks! :)
<didrocks> pete-woods: yw :)
<Saviq> pete-woods, ah, but usermetricsservice only runs in the LightDM session, does it?
<Saviq> pete-woods, btw, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5840105/
<Saviq> pete-woods, sorry for the PL in there, let me know if I can translate something :D
<pete-woods> Saviq: whoops! looks like I need to fix the removal script!
<pete-woods> (I like I get the idea)
<pete-woods> like->think
<mhr3> didrocks, dee-qt is not part of unity stack releases?
<didrocks> mhr3: I think it was put on the platform stack
<didrocks> hum, no sdk stack
<pete-woods> Saviq: I can't seem to reproduce that package purging error (just tried purging my install), what was the exact command you ran?
<Saviq> pstolowski, https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/activation-and-previews/+merge/172102/comments/386086
<Saviq> pete-woods, the usual - apt-get purge
<Saviq> pete-woods, but the service was running under user 119
<pstolowski> Saviq: ok, fixing
<Saviq> pete-woods, and that resulted in the error, I believe
<Saviq> pete-woods, right, 119 is the usermetrics user
<Saviq> pete-woods, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5840153/
<Saviq> pete-woods, so it somehow needs to stop the service first
<pete-woods> Saviq: there's a prerm script that is supposed to be doing that
<didrocks> pstolowski: I'm puzzled, this pass both builders and failed in the ppa: mv debian/libunity-scopes-json-def-phone/usr/share/unity/client-scopes-phone.json debian/libunity-scopes-json-def-phone/usr/share/unity/client-scopes.json
<didrocks> mv: cannot stat 'debian/libunity-scopes-json-def-phone/usr/share/unity/client-scopes-phone.json': No such file or directory
<didrocks> (the local pbuilder worked as well
<didrocks> wth is happening?
<pstolowski> didrocks: weird... I built it locally with no problems..
<pstolowski> didrocks: I built with dpkg-buildpackage (not pbuilder)
<didrocks> pstolowski: I retried trunk and it's fine as well :/
<didrocks> wth?
<pstolowski> Saviq: fixed
<pstolowski> didrocks: just guessing.. is it possible that it builds e.g. twice but unpackas it only once, and the file is no longer there on 2nd build?
<didrocks> pstolowski: I checked the logs and it doesn't seem so…
<didrocks> pstolowski: and anyway dh_install is run just before, so we would have it in debian/tmp/
<pstolowski> uhm
<didrocks> hum, pbuilder fails now on the tests, grrr
<didrocks> it's probably a race, it's passsing on i386
<didrocks> but what?
<Saviq> pstolowski, cheers
<MacSlow> Saviq, did this show up before yet... https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/381/testReport/junit/(root)/ListViewWithPageHeaderTestSection/testCreationDeletion
<Saviq> MacSlow, nope, I've restarted, let's see what happens
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: you have a conflict now, can you fix it?
<tsdgeos> ah, see Saviq already said so
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should be fixed already
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: yes, it's fixed
<tsdgeos> i'm confused by https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/remove28403workarounds/+merge/172608
<tsdgeos> wyh everything is success but the topone is failure?
<paulliu> I have a MouseArea, and with onClicked and onDoubleClicked. But when I double clicked it, it brings up onClicked first, and then onDoubleClicked. Is that correct?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: answered your question about the clip
<tsdgeos> paulliu: think that's the default behaviour yes
<tsdgeos> otherwise all the clicks would have to be delayed a noticeable number of ms
<mzanetti> hey ho. here's a MP ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-improve-flicking-behavior/+merge/172648
<paulliu> tsdgeos: hmm, so how to implement two different actions. I mean I don't want the onClicked triggered if it is a double-click.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: well, usually the click and double click are "not exclusive"
<tsdgeos> i.e. click selects and double click opens
<tsdgeos> so it's not a problem doing click and then double click
<tsdgeos> paulliu: what does click and double click do?
<paulliu> In App lens, it seems to me that the click opens the preview, and double click "activates" it.
<mzanetti> and this one too: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-follow-unity-api/+merge/172557
<paulliu> ok.. then I have to use onPress and onRelease to implement that by hand.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: afaics it "can't be done", other than making the click wait a bit to see if double click is going to happen or not
<tsdgeos> which is baaaaaaaad imho
<tsdgeos> and will give us a weird usability
<mzanetti> +1 for what tsdgeos said
<mzanetti> paulliu: tsdgeos: well.. what I guess could be done is this:
<paulliu> tsdgeos, mzanetti: oh? but what's so weird? I mean isn't double-click always have a delay threshold?
<tsdgeos> wooooo, Qt 5.1 is out
<tsdgeos> paulliu: the wierd is that i do a single click
<mzanetti> actually... true... tsdgeos: if you double, tap, I'm not sure if the clicked signal is even emitted
<tsdgeos> and then you wait 300ms to see if it is really a single click or a double one
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yeah, that's it.
<Saviq> paulliu, that's not right anymore
<tsdgeos> that 300ms will drive me crazy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's no dbl-click for apps
<paulliu> Saviq: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1qjnUirxkswgCvWRT5ervfQoR03zs-7HIIMI2e3Lvuqs/edit
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it has to, otherwise everything is delayed by the "valid double click interval", no?
<paulliu> Saviq: in Installing the apps, it is double click, isn't it?
<tsdgeos> or maybe it is and the "valid double click interval" is too short my mind doesn't realize?
<tsdgeos> s/too/so
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah true, but I'm not sure if we aren't used to that delay yet... And I think its less than 300ms
 * mzanetti tries
<Saviq> pstolowski, where was sabdfl's comment about the dbl click in apps scope?
<Saviq> paulliu, I know, but I think that's outdated
<paulliu> Saviq: ok...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nah... you get both... clicked on the first one, and doubleClicked on the second
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<pstolowski> Saviq: comment on dbl click? not sure, I only know of this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1189088 - comment #20; so we won't be showing previews for installed apps on single left-click inunity7
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1189088 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity Dash, left mouse button starts preview instead of directly the application" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, I meant https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1189088/comments/20
<Saviq> paulliu, ↑
<paulliu> ok..
<greyback> mterry: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-phablet-image-saucy-mir/ <- grab the preinstall from there and sideload it on to your flipped saucy device
<mterry> greyback, thanks, will try
<greyback> mterry: I'm using yesterday's image, which works fine. I'm a tiny bit worried the MESA problems that hit me yesterday are in that image, but hopefully not
<greyback> mterry: don't "apt-get update" :)
<fginther> mzanetti, I see the qmluitests are running better now, may I asked what led to the improvement?
<dandrader> greyback, can you point me to that unity8+mir image you talked about?
<greyback> dandrader: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-phablet-image-saucy-mir/ grab the preinstall image
<dandrader> greyback, thanks
<mzanetti> fginther: good news: yeah, they seem ok now
<mzanetti> fginther: bad new: we have no clue what was wrong
<mzanetti> fginther: we decided to blame it on machine load
<fginther> mzanetti, yeah, that always gives me a bad feeling too
<fginther> mzanetti, thanks for the update. glad it's working again
<pstolowski> Saviq: can you top-approve my MP?
<Saviq> pstolowski, oh, didn't I already?
<Saviq> pstolowski, sorry
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: may I ask you for this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-improve-flicking-behavior/+merge/172648
<Saviq> pstolowski, done
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: okidoki
<pstolowski> Saviq: ty
<mzanetti> Saviq: and I fear you're the right person for this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-follow-unity-api/+merge/172557
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, now I'm past indicators-client I'll definitely do more :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, one thing I didn't like in the WIP one for launcher backend
 * mzanetti tries to avoid asking Saviq for reviews as he does way too many of them already
<Saviq> mzanetti, was the fact that you hardcoded /usr/share/applications
<mzanetti> Saviq: gone already
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool
<Saviq> mzanetti, does the backend look at XDG_DATA_DIRS or does the .desktop file parser?
<mzanetti> Saviq: dunno... I defined a method called QString desktopFile(appId) which I expect Wellark to fill :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, re: me doing too many reviews, all of you guys have been very helpful in that field recently
<Saviq> mzanetti, so I can't complain
<Saviq> mzanetti, :D
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah. now it takes a long time for the unity8 window to finally show up :(
<Saviq> dandrader, -f
<Saviq> dandrader, pete-woods is already noticed we can't be doing that (blocking on a service to show up)
<pete-woods> Saviq: I have a fix in for the service actually starting now - haven't done the blocking fix yet
<Saviq> pete-woods, that's fine
<dandrader> ok, "./run --fake"  bring back the old "./run" behavior
<Saviq> pete-woods, mterry, btw, we have a separate, private qml import path for the shell, feels like a separate one for lightdm (or $greeter) would be good to have, too?
<mterry> Saviq, maybe...  the greeter might just want to share the shell's though
<mterry> depends on what's in there
<Saviq> mterry, yup
<mterry> I imagine my split branch shares the same import path unless we explicitly do something different
<mterry> (just because it uses the same main.cpp with a few minor DEFINE changes)
<Saviq> mterry, otoh most of the interfaces will need to be proxied through the accounts service or whatever forwards things from the user session to the greeter session
<mterry> Saviq, true, but does that change logic about the private import path?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do we have a timeframe for Qt 5.1 in saucy now that it's officially released?
<Saviq> mterry, if there's different plugins for greeter (talking to accounts service) and shell (directly talking to whatever they want to talk to)
<Saviq> mterry, we could have separate plugins for shell and greeter implementing the exact same API
<Saviq> mterry, reducing the need to adapt between the shell and greeter, where applicable
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: why are dragLauncherIntoView and waitUntilLauncherDisappears in a different UnityTestCase?
<mterry> Saviq, oh hmm, sure, alternatively we might call them different names.  But regardless, we can solve that when we come to it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: because I need it for multiple different test cases
<tsdgeos> ah
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and it needs to be inside a testcase because it uses compare()
<tsdgeos> ok
<mterry> Saviq, truly, even for things like accountsservice, accountsservice can be considered the source data, and even the session would pull data from it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: could have left it in one of the others, but I decided its better structured this way
<Saviq> mterry, sure, that would be possible as well
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I see this quite frequently: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/390/testReport/junit/%28root%29/ListViewWithPageHeaderTestSection/growWindowAtBottom/
<Saviq> mterry, that doesn't preclude a separate greeter-only set of plugins
<mterry> Saviq, yup
<Saviq> mterry, that override those that would normally be used by the shell
<mterry> Saviq, we may indeed want our own set of plugins.  But not yet I don't think
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that's bad
<Saviq> mterry, sure, I wasn't saying right now
<mterry> yar
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: let me finish your review and then see if i can loop it and see how it goes
<Saviq> mterry, although the fact that we need --fake now to get the shell to run did trigger me thinking about this :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok
<Saviq> mterry, are we supposed to be able to just consume the usermetricsservice from a user session, btw?
<mterry> Saviq, I believe that's what the libusermetricsinput1 library is for (vs the libusermetricsoutput1 library that the greeter consumes)
<Saviq> pete-woods, maybe a "you" question - should we be able to use libusermetricsoutput1 from a user session?
<Saviq> pete-woods, i.e. is that the reason why we're failing to connect to the service? is it only accessible from the greeter session?
<pete-woods> Saviq: definitely
<pete-woods> Saviq: no, the reason you can't connect is to do with dbus being very strict, I think
<Saviq> pete-woods, ok, so for some reason we can't (it's blocking for like 15s)
<Saviq> pete-woods, let me know if we can help debugging that
<pete-woods> Saviq: basically I say "only this user can own the service", but when the config files get put in /etc/dbus-1/... the user doesn't exist yet
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what's the expected startup position for the Laucnher?
<tsdgeos> at bottom?
<pete-woods> Saviq: so you have to "touch /etc/dbus-1/system.d/com.canonical.UserMetrics.conf"
<mzanetti> the side where the Home button is should be unfolded
<tsdgeos> ok
<pete-woods> Saviq: I have added it to the packaging rules in 1.0.3
<Saviq> pete-woods, indeed, so fixed already, thanks!
<Saviq> mzanetti, are you sure you saw https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/390/testReport/junit/%28root%29/ListViewWithPageHeaderTestSection/growWindowAtBottom/ more than once?
<Saviq> mzanetti, first time I saw it
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos there's two other failures in there, though
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/381/testReport/junit/%28root%29/ListViewWithPageHeaderTestSection/testCreationDeletion/
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/354/testReport/junit/%28root%29/ListViewWithPageHeaderTestSection/testInsertItemsBeforeValidIndex/
<Saviq> but all three of them I only saw once
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that timer looks spooky
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... any better idea?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: actually its sort of invokeMethod(Qt::QueuedConnection)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: as the interval 1 makes it run the next time the event loop idles. Its not that I wait for a random time until hopefully everything is done
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: also, there is a test which tests this. It doesn't seem to fail in jenkins so its kinda a confirmation that its not a problem on slow systems
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is there?
<tsdgeos> i commented the code and test still passed :D
<mzanetti> noooooo
<mzanetti> really?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<mzanetti> damn
 * mzanetti fixes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/788318/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ah yeah... you never set it to snapped now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: in that case it starts up as it should, but later snapping is not working
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but try to set snapping directly in the beginning, or in onCompleted. that will make the test fail
<tsdgeos> is there a way we can make the tests fail if no snapping is set?
<tsdgeos> i.e. flick a bit and check x,y coords of something
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... well, I guess I could compare(listView.snapping, true
<tsdgeos> that'd be cheating :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: by the time the test runs that init logic should have happened already
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no, in combination with the initUnfolded test its not I'd say
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so why is snapping from the beginning a problem exactly?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: set it and you'll see
<Saviq> yay! we're flipping!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos:  also the comment on the timer should explain it, I hope. If not, I need to improve it
<tsdgeos> well, it says "if i snap to the beginning it fails"
<tsdgeos> doesn't tell me why
<tsdgeos> anyway i did http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/788324/ and tests are still passing :-S
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑↑
 * mzanetti -> pacepalm
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok... will check again in a minute...
<tsdgeos> thanks
<rsalveti> didrocks: well, noticed you already merged the qtubuntu one :-)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: regarding the comment... I think it says quite more than "if i snap to the beginning it fails"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I mean line 45 in the diff
<rsalveti> didrocks: any other pending mr?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure it does say a lot more, but tbh the jump from "snapping from the beginning" to "might cause the first item to be half folded at the beginning" is a bit of a "leap of faith" to me
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok. I'll improve it
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, I merged it once ogra has sent his email
<didrocks> rsalveti: I'm just building it as part of dailies and then will update the seed + upload
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: thanks :-) Also having the test fail would be cool :-)
<didrocks> this will free Saviq (libunity is already testing)
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm fixing the branch, too
<rsalveti> didrocks: cool
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok... the reason why the test wasn't failing is because I resized the window after writing the test...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: unluckily the new size did not trigger the snapping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so I'll add a verify() that the launchers height is in fact one that causes the issue
<tsdgeos> cool
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: bad news is, I'm hitting a bug somewhere and I guess it'll take me a bit to figure it out
<tsdgeos> ok, no worries
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: problem is, if I set the snapping some inner logic in QML is updated to fold the icon while the painting part is not
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: try this: do a ./run and reveal the launcher
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you will see the launcher looks as it should
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but then try to click on an icon if you're careful enough you'll notice the whole view jumping a bit
<tsdgeos> wow
<tsdgeos> i'm not that fast :D
<tsdgeos> need a faster set of eyes
<tsdgeos> launcher hides too quickly
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: if you click on the phone app you will notice that the list is flicked upwards instead of launching the phone-app
<tsdgeos> ah
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: thats because the inner logic says, yep, it is folded for more than 12 degrees
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: while the UI still painted it as non-folded
<tsdgeos> trueth
<tsdgeos> test++!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: tbh I'm a bit lost
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: how the heck can I make sure this thing is unfolded in the beginning while still keeping the highlight area in the middle of the view and have snapping to that enabled?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: why the highlight in are is in the middle?
<tsdgeos> E_CANT_TYPE
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: because design requirement is that folding is symmetrical
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm hanging http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/393/console ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: maybe... but if yes, I'd say because of an endless loop in the test
<tsdgeos> phew, not me :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, it feels like it's not using the fake Unity plugin
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... that might be
<Saviq> mzanetti, otoh I'm getting the same errors locally, so maybe not in the end
<Saviq> or not, the scopes are not installed at all
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm confused :D So the phone item (the one at the bottom) is index 0 but i can't find where you tell the list you'll be bottomup instead topbottom :-S
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hehe
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: LauncherPanel.qml
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: inverted: true
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but that only affects the delegate not the list
<tsdgeos> are you basically painting the delegate somewhere else it thinks it is?
<tsdgeos> or¿?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no... the listView is rotated
<tsdgeos> arg
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> why that instead ListView.BottomToTop?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Saviq: what's also really weird. I have a MouseArea and onClicked I call listView.flick(). That _always_ works and flicks 4 items
<tsdgeos> ah because we don't want bottomtotop
<tsdgeos> obviously
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but when I call mouseArea.clicked() programmatically, which should do the same, it's not strong enough to flick the list over the snapping
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, "not strong enough"? wth?
<mzanetti> yeah exactly
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: both under qmltestrunner?
<mzanetti> qmlscene
<Saviq> mzanetti, shit, it's hanging here, too http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/393/console
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: weird :S
<Saviq> uh
<Saviq> or does it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Saviq: lp:~mzanetti/unity8/dafuq-is-happening
<Saviq> mzanetti, lol
<mzanetti> reveal the launcher and make the phone-app icon half-folded
<Saviq> pstolowski, merged!
<Saviq> pstolowski, jeez that took ages
<pstolowski> Saviq: yeah, seen that. finally :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, now it hangs at the finish here http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/394/console ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: at least i can tell you why clicking on the phone makes it do weird stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, awesome!
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's alive :D
 * mzanetti is listening
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: priv.distanceFromEdge is -22 and that's why you get a -30 as angle
<tsdgeos> now, why  priv.distanceFromEdge is -22 that's something you need to find out :D
 * Saviq makes a video
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah, you mean the flicks in the launcher?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, thats a timer that clicks on the mousearea every few seconds
<mzanetti> Saviq: to demonstrate that if you click it manually it works, but if the timer does it, its not strong enough
<Saviq> mzanetti, we wanted a heartbeat, we have a heartbeat :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually it does, I think
<Saviq> mzanetti, it flattens out completely here
<mzanetti> Saviq: all the time?
<mzanetti> Saviq: here it fails to flatten in most of the cases
<Saviq> mzanetti, it takes two clicks, but yeah
<mzanetti> hmm... doesn't work here :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok got it to fail when swipied
<Saviq> swpied
<Saviq> swiped
<Saviq> !
<Saviq> http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/394/console
<Saviq> urgh
<Saviq> http://ubuntuone.com/67BJJcwJaj5ut99P1Lf6J9
<Saviq> mzanetti, if I click to move the list, it works
<Saviq> mzanetti, but not if I swipe
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it feels like the overshot influences that
<Saviq> mzanetti, wth http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/394/console :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's like that for 10 minutes now
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... already investigating in the qmltests
<mzanetti> Saviq: does that hang all the time?
<mzanetti> or just sometimes?
<Saviq> mzanetti, first two times I noticed
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it hangs in a different place now
<Saviq> mzanetti, the second and third jobs here v
<Saviq> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/
<Saviq> dednick, there's a bunch of conflicts in indicators-client I'm afraid
<dednick> grrraw!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: something that i think will help you debug your problem with the angle, just comment out the whole onClicked in the delegate
<tsdgeos> and click on the phone icon
<tsdgeos> see that it gets angled
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh, now I see what you mean with 394... thats weird
<mzanetti> fginther: help please!
<fginther> mzanetti, you called?
<mzanetti> fginther: seen this before? http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/394/console
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah, seems like qml is out of sync somehow
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: my understanding is that clicking on it makes it the currentitem and some bad things happen with the contentY that break your angle calculations
<tsdgeos> i.e. the list "moves" when clicking in it
<tsdgeos> and that is what makes your angle change
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no... I don't think it makes it the current item
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well, the contentY of the list is changing
<tsdgeos> something makes it change
<fginther> mzanetti, does this appear stuck to you as well?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: as I said, I think qml is somehow out of sync because the snapping wants the list somewhere else then it actually is
<mzanetti> fginther: yeah... sits there for like 10 mins
<mzanetti> fginther: and we have some other jobs that are hanging too
<fginther> mzanetti, *maybe* it's coping files to archive, but that's just a guess
<fginther> mzanetti, I'll hope on the VM and see if ps doesn't help
<fginther> s/hope/hop/
<mzanetti> fginther: the other jobs are hanging somewhere else
<fginther> gah!
<mzanetti> fginther: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/393/console
<mzanetti> fginther: seems like the VM's are frozen and jenkins still keeping the pipe open waiting for more data
<mzanetti> ok. someone killed it now
<fginther> mzanetti, I didn't kill it, Saviq did you kill it?
<Saviq> fginther, nope
<mzanetti> maybe timeout
<mzanetti> IIRC they are killed after 1.5 hours or so
<mzanetti> oh yeah: Build timed out (after 60 minutes). Marking the build as failed.
<fginther> 393 only ran for 1 hour
<fginther> ok, that's it then
<Saviq> yeah, it timed out
<Saviq> the other one SUCCESSed
<Saviq> 394
<Saviq> after having hung (hanged?) for 15 mins or so at "closing log"...
<mzanetti> hmm... maybe related to the other VM going down
<mzanetti> freed up some resource that made this one continue
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: right the index is not changing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but contentY is
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... but I actually think the issue is this
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I set contentY somehow (with that timer for example)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i can try to debug it tomorrow with my compiled 5.1 and see who is changing contentY if you want
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: that does not work well with the defined snapping
<mzanetti> so what happens is that contentY is set, but not all the other states updated accordingly
<Saviq> I triggered a rebuild of the one that timed out
<Saviq> let's see
<Saviq> mzanetti, fginther ↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: once there is interaction from the mouse, contentY is adjusted to what it should be according to the other states
<fginther> mzanetti, after looking at the files archived, I don't think that was the problem (there was nothing huge). Perhaps the VM host was overwhelmed, it is close to capacity
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: does that make somehow sense to you?
<fginther> Saviq, will watch
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> fginther: btw... I told this mmrazik some time ago already but I fear someone else needs to catch up with this:
<Saviq> fginther, /me too
<mzanetti> fginther: some time back I monitored naartjie for its usage because we were struggling with having 4 VM's there
<fginther> mzanetti, and now we have a bazillion?
<mzanetti> fginther: turns out the machine's CPU is 95% idle all the time, the memory consumption is like 10% of it
<mzanetti> fginther: BUT: disk IO waits are more than 10%
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: not sure tbh, bit tired atm, talk tomorrow, ok?
<mzanetti> fginther: so imho we are wasting 95% of naartjies resources waiting for its HDD
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok, sure
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: thanks a bunch already
<fginther> mzanetti, the sys admin has already mentioned the need to rework the hardware resources... I'll ping him again and see if the solution is already in the works.
<fginther> mzanetti, thanks for the reminder
<fginther> mzanetti, what tool were you using to collect your data?
<mzanetti> fginther: just sitting there and watching top for a while
<fginther> mzanetti, ack
<mzanetti> fginther: try to do anything on your machines, you won't be able to get disk IO's > 1% unless you really badly mess with the system
<mzanetti> fginther: watch top on naartjie and there is everything close to 0 except big IO waits
<mzanetti> fginther: and you feel the VM's getting lots slower whenever the IO waits are bigger than like 3%
<fginther> mzanetti, I'll check it out
<dednick> mzanetti: ping
<mterry> pete-woods, can you propose https://pastebin.canonical.com/93700/ ? I don't remember why that was a proposed change, besides to "fix things"
<nic-doffay> Saviq, would the parent view of the OptionSelector handle scrolling if the OptionSelector expands below the view bounds?
<mzanetti> dednick: pong
<dednick> mzanetti: hey. was just wondering how CI runs the autopilot tests. where does it get the commands from?
<dednick> eg autopilot run unity8
<mzanetti> dednick: job parameters
<mzanetti> dednick: actually... I think jenkins doesn't support multiple test suites (yet)
<dednick> mzanetti: ok. i htink i'll just leave it as a single target for now then
<mzanetti> dednick: I could create a test job for you
<mzanetti> dednick: shouldn't be too hard to hack support for multiple targets in
<mzanetti> dednick: do you have a branch that would do everything already?
<dednick> mzanetti: or the other option is to create multiple targets + a global one,
<mzanetti> dednick: jenkins doesn't run make autopilot
<dednick> mzanetti: ah right
<mzanetti> dednick: it installs the autopilot package into the system and runs "autopilot run $test_suite"
<dednick> so it would be running 'autopilot run unity8'?
<dednick> i c
<mzanetti> yeah. thats what it does
<mzanetti> so to have a single target we would need one python autopilot test suite that calls the others
<dednick> mzanetti: my indicators-client branch has a indicators_client ap suite.
<dednick> hm
<dednick> mzanetti: doesnt REALLY matter right now. it is a very simple siute, but i want to get started on some more fairly soon
<mzanetti> dednick: ok. I'll have a test run
<mterry> pete-woods, I filed https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/older-months/+merge/172860 -- please fill out with your infographic smarts
<mhr3> pete-woods, hilfe - unity/source/libusermetrics/src/libusermetricsinput/MetricImpl.cpp:56:50: error: ‘logic_error’ was not declared in this scope
<mhr3> pete-woods, where is that supposed to come from?
<mhr3> hm, stdexcept, who would have expected that
<mzanetti> dednick: do you have a jenkins run on your branch that created packages for the multiple autopilot test suites?
<mzanetti> dednick: I think I should have a job now that can do that
<dednick> there's only a single package
<dednick> but 2 suites
<mzanetti> dednick: doesn't matter. should work
<mzanetti> dednick: do you have a link perhaps?
<dednick> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/indicators-client
<mzanetti> dednick: it has conflicts
<mzanetti> dednick: and no recent ci run that would have built the packages
<mzanetti> dednick: please fix the conflicts and ping me when CI as run over it. then I can grab the package and run through my testing job
<dednick> mzanetti: ah. sorry, i pushed latest to wrong branch
<Saviq> veebers, ping
<Saviq> right, won't answer on 5am ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, ideas about traceback-1 from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/597/testReport/junit/unity8.tests.testlockscreen/TestLockscreens/test_unlock_wrong_Pinlock_/ ?
<dednick> sigh.. bring back the days when it took 3 seconds to build unity8
<mzanetti> Saviq: code-wise: lightdm didn't respond to the authenticate() call
<mzanetti> Saviq: did anything change when loading the libs?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, I meant the python traceback
<Saviq> mzanetti, not the test failure
<Saviq> mzanetti, TypeError: on_test_end() takes no arguments (2 given)
<mzanetti> oh... traceback-1
<Saviq> mzanetti, re: the failure, not that I know of, restarted and will check again (it might be)
<Saviq> we've moved all the libs around enough for this to break...
<mhr3> how do i get some useful info from make test?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm...the on_test_end(). no, haven't seen that before
<Saviq> mhr3, CTEST_OUTPUT_ON_FAILURE=1
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's everywhere here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/597/testReport/?
<mhr3> Saviq, dzenkuje
<Saviq> mhr3, ę
<Saviq> mhr3, but proszem
<mhr3> don't have that here :)
<Saviq> Není zač
<mhr3> meh, google translate cheating :P
<Saviq> -translate ;)
<Saviq> just google
<mhr3> you guys are making it harder and harder to run this on precise
<sergiusens> mzanetti: what do you mean by multiple test suites in jenkins?
<mzanetti> sergiusens: hi. how come you know of this? :P
<mzanetti> sergiusens: unity8-autopilot installs multiple test suites now. unity8, indicators_client
<sergiusens> mzanetti: read the back log ;-)
<mzanetti> sergiusens: I just modded the job to run a for-loop over $test_suites instead of just calling it on $test_suite
<sergiusens> mzanetti: so from a jenkins perspective you should be able to collect them
<mzanetti> sergiusens: so a space separated list should do
<sergiusens> mzanetti: ah, great
<Saviq> mhr3, hum? ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/use-dee-filtermodel/+merge/171846 you know you want to ack it, right? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, I do, assuming I will review it first :)
<Saviq> mterry, shite, I missed the powerd meeting (my calendar hates me, as usual)
<mhr3> Saviq, oh you do actual reviews? i thought you just copy hidden bot messages around ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, when there's no more hidden bot messages, yes!
<mterry> Saviq, you saw the notes?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, reading now
<Saviq> mterry, anything else I should know? or maybe provide input for?
<mterry> Saviq, from my end, no.  It sounds like powerd will be able to provide the interface for blanking, so I'll wait on that for the final 'show greeter on blank' fix
<Saviq> mterry, k
<mzanetti> dednick: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-testing/
<mzanetti> dednick: this will run your branch now with 2 test suites
 * mzanetti crosses fingers
<Saviq> mterry, would those failures suggest LD_LIBRARY_PATH is not set correctly http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-saucy/671/ ?
<Saviq> yes it does...
<Saviq> seb128, if you're still around... any idea how to find the multiarch libdir in a python script?
<Saviq> ah sysconfig!
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, could be pointing at 'single' instead of 'single-pin' or some such
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, it points at a non-existing dir after we've moved stuff around
<mterry> Saviq, or even maybe QML_IMPORT_PATH is wrong and we're using real LightDM plugin
<mterry> Saviq, ah
<pete-woods> mterry: sorry, just got back from re-attaching the exhaust pipe to my car :/
<pete-woods> mterry: have added details to that commit
<mterry> pete-woods, thanks man
<mterry> pete-woods, you can't use wild animals as exhaust pipes, they'll just keep running off on you
<pete-woods> mterry: :p
<pete-woods> mhr3: sorry for not getting back sooner, have you managed to compile libusermetrics now?
<pete-woods> I'm a bit puzzled why built-in C++ classes wouldn't be visible
<mzanetti> dednick: looks good. just one small mistake but I think the next run should succeed
<mhall119> so when I have a lot of apps open on my Nexus 7, the unity8 process consistently runs at about 10% - 30% CPU utilization when sitting on the Apps lens
<mhall119> since all of those apps should have their process suspended, I would expect more CPU idle than this
<mhall119> it doesn't appear that any of the app processes are active, so something just with unity8
<mhall119> Saviq: ^^ what can I do to help determine why this is?
<Saviq> mhall119, we had a report like this some days ago, just didn't mention that apps need to be running
<Saviq> mhall119, if we can reproduce we'll have a look
<Saviq> mhall119, obviously it should be idle
<mhall119> Saviq: I have 17 apps open, all of them QML apps using qmlscene
<Saviq> mhall119, 17!? and they're not killed?
<Saviq> mhall119, nice one ;D
<mhall119> which, granted, multi-tasking 17 apps on a nexus 7 is pretty damn impressive on it's own
<Saviq> mhall119, regardless, should be idle
<Saviq> mhall119, we'll have a look tomorrow
<mhall119> ok, let me know if there's some extra data I can get you
<Saviq> mhall119, will try and reproduce now
<mhall119> Saviq: looks like a combination of unity8 and surfaceflinger
<mhall119> if that helps any
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah, I expect something to be pinging the shell unnecessarily
<Saviq> mhall119, resulting in UI updates
<Saviq> mhall119, can't reproduce on neither manta or maguro :/
<Saviq> mhall119, several apps, unity8 goes down to 0.naught CPU
<Saviq> to the point where htop is at the top with 5%
<Saviq> mhall119, will ask the guys tomorrow to try on all the devices we have around
<mhall119> Saviq: like I said, I'm happy to provide whatever data I can from my N7
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-04
<mhall119> Saviq: someone on G+ says they are experiencing the same slowdown on GNexus
<Mirv> tsdgeos: qt 5.1.1 is more likely, although without not much testing done yet the only known blocker for 5.1 is the QPA plugin which is not done yet
<mlankhorst> morning
<MCR_> didrocks, hi. Can you tell me if a 0.9.10.0 release of Compiz is planned and imminent ?
<didrocks> MCR_: should be, we are transitionning Xorg 1.14 today, compiz is next
<didrocks> why?
<MCR_> because Sam mentioned something like this and I need to know if trunk is frozen...
<MCR_> but I have no details on it
<didrocks> MCR_: better to avoid changing it now
<MCR_> All I have is this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-thumbnail-improvements/+merge/170548/comments/384428
<MCR_> but no further info
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<didrocks> I would prefer we stop evolved compiz for the time being
<tvoss> mlankhorst, good morning :)
<didrocks> until we land 0.9.10.0
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
<MCR_> didrocks, do you have an ETA for that? -> a lot of MPs with finished reviews are waiting to land...
<MCR_> smspillaz, ^^
<mlankhorst> morning
<MCR_> hi, btw (if you are here), Sam...
<didrocks> MCR_: as told, once xorg 1.14 lands
<MCR_> aha, prepare for troubles ;)
<didrocks> which is what mlankhorst and Mirv are coordinating
<Saviq> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/packaging-cleanup/+merge/172578 feels ready
<smspillaz> MCR_: I don't handle releases
<MCR_> first tests with xorg-edgers (still 1.13) on R showed a lot of problems here :(
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, +1! qtubuntu-android and libunity are all good :)
<MCR_> also the new fglrx is slow and buggy
<Saviq> didrocks, can you have a quick run through over debian/ there
<Saviq> didrocks, I'll try installing on devices and ask mzanetti to have a look through, too
<MCR_> didrocks, qu: who is responsible for Compiz in Ubuntu ?
<didrocks> Saviq: sure, in ~40 minutes good? I want to finish some google-mork for mirv
<didrocks> MCR_: sil2100 is the stack holder, but he's on holidays
<Saviq> didrocks, sure
<MCR_> didrocks, well -> then a freeze does not make sense...
<didrocks> MCR_: I know that andyrock is testing current trunk
<MCR_> ah, cool
<didrocks> MCR_: so don't make it unstable
<MCR_> I never make it unstable
<smspillaz> didrocks: to be fair, its probably me who will make it unstable :)
<smspillaz> but that's because I always take the hard stuff :)
<MCR_> 185 branches merged, none reverted is a good quote, no ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: heh :)
<MCR_> smspillaz, that is true (with the hard stuff)
<MCR_> I just can fix what I understand ;)
<MCR_> but I am learning fast ;)
<MCR_> smspillaz, we have quite a few branches which just need your gogo...
<smspillaz> MCR_: don't really have time, I'm travelling the next few days
<MCR_> smspillaz, ok -> we'll wait then I guess :(
<MCR_> happy travellin' -> if you are near Vienna, Austria I buy you a drink...
<MCR_> my impression was we just have one Compiz release per cycle, at the end of the cycle...
<MCR_> Compiz + Unity7 + xmir + xorg 1.14 + proprietary drivers in Saucy -> I'm happy I'm not responsible for that stack...
<MCR_> I'm out, c ya.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you please have a look at the hud toolbar buttons with the latest ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<tsdgeos> they look crap, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, not sure what changed
<tsdgeos> i think i saw them yesterday in the autopilot tests run
<tsdgeos> and thought "must be only this autopillot thing"
<tsdgeos> but then thought "but why?"
<tsdgeos> and then forgot :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fixed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5842753/
<tsdgeos> that was fast :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you propose it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to release (going into daily)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but SDK crapped out on us ;)
<tsdgeos> he he
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/abstract-button/+merge/172966
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wth was the env var to print draw calls?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i know how for qpainter, but not sure i have ever known the "qml scene" one
<Saviq> damn
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this are all the getenv that qtdeclarative has http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/788726/
<Saviq> might be QSG_RENDER_TIMING now
<tsdgeos> that is 5.1 though
<tsdgeos> let me branch to 5.0
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/788738/
<tsdgeos> 5.0 ones
<tsdgeos> QML_RENDERER_TIMING ¿
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey
<tsdgeos> pos = qMax(qMin(bottomItem->position() - highlightRangeEnd, -maxExtent), -minExtent);
<tsdgeos> that's what gives the -38 the thing animates to
<tsdgeos> i think you are being tricked by the fact you do bottom up but the list does not and everyone gets confused
<tsdgeos> because otherwise not sure how bottomItem is the one causing you problems
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ?
<mzanetti> not following
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> the listview angle thing
<tsdgeos> for the launcher
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: just set inverted to false
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the issue will be the same the other way round
<tsdgeos> ah sorry, i can't copy & paste
<tsdgeos> is not bottomItem
<tsdgeos> but topItem
<tsdgeos>   >│1449                        pos = qMax(qMin(topItem->position() - highlightRangeStart, -maxExtent), -minExtent);                                                                                                                                                           │
<mzanetti> where did you get this line?
<tsdgeos> gdb :D
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/788762/
<tsdgeos> this is the problem
<tsdgeos> your topitem pos and the highlightRangeStart don't match
<tsdgeos> now, not sure where highlightRangeStart comes from
<tsdgeos> ok, it's preferredHighlightBegin
<mzanetti> yeah... thats what I'm saying
<mzanetti> the preferredHighlightBegin seems to be set, but not updated to the items
<mzanetti> and on the first interaction with the mouse they are updated, which makes it jump to that semi-folded position
<tsdgeos> not sure i follow :D
<tsdgeos> oh man
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/406/testReport/junit/%28root%29/ListViewWithPageHeaderTestSection/testInsertItemsBeforeValidIndex/ failed again :/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you detach me that vm so i try running the test there manually?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, thanks for the mail.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, cheers, makes sense?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yep. Spoke to Florian about themes yesterday, so I'm busy implementing those and splitting up the component. Looks like I'll get to this after.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, cool
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<dednick> Saviq: about the indicators-client. Did you mean on the desktop there was only datetime?
<Saviq> dednick, no, on device
<dednick> Saviq: hm. no, that's not expected
<Saviq> dednick, the panel icons were there
<Saviq> dednick, but pages were empty (not even the "Empty!" labels)
<dednick> Saviq: i c. i'll take a look
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: this reproduces the issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5843019/
<dednick> Saviq: do you remember if the messaging/network icon showing the correct icon?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: cool, that's so simple!
<Saviq> dednick, it seemed to, yes
<mzanetti> dednick: Saviq: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-testing/2/
<mzanetti> dednick: does that work for you?
<dednick> mzanetti: when build and run from local, yes.
<mzanetti> dednick: ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, nice!
<dednick> mzanetti: looks like it's trying to find it in the build folder, but doesnt ap use a installed package?
<dednick> i ean ap o jenkins
<dednick> urg
<dednick> mzanetti: i mean autopilot on jenkins
<mzanetti> dednick: yes
<mzanetti> dednick: it installs *.deb from our repo and calls "autopilot run indicators_client" without a build dir
<mzanetti> dednick: your tests would need to be prepared for that
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah. i see it doesnt check for installed path
<tsdgeos> Saviq: have good and bad news :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: basically the render loop of 5.0 is "not that good"
<tsdgeos> and it's what leads to those random test failures in the "quite slow" CI VMs
<tsdgeos> i updated the CI VM to 5.1 and *boom* the failures are go
<tsdgeos> ne
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yay! thats quite good news I'd say
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Do you think we should disable the failing tests until upgraded to 5.1?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I say that's good
<Saviq> tsdgeos, another reason to switch to 5.1
<Saviq> didrocks, it's in, we can has daily release? :D
<Saviq> dednick, sorry about that... the packaging cleanup branch just went in
<Saviq> dednick, and there's quite some conflicts
<Saviq> dednick, ping me if you have issues merging
<Saviq> dednick, one important thing to do is to change the installation path to ${SHELL_PRIVATE_LIBDIR}
<Saviq> dednick, see https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/packaging-cleanup/+merge/172578 for the diffs
<didrocks> Saviq: queuing your request :p
<Saviq> didrocks, but! but... I've been in the queue for two weeks already! ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: hem, you do had stuff to do, don't tell you were waiting on me for 2 weeks :p
<Saviq> didrocks, of course I didn't, I was blocked on that! ;P
 * Saviq biab, trying to fix the overheating laptop...
<dednick> Saviq: ok, i'll take a look
<pete-woods> didrocks / cyphermox: question - can you tell me where it is (a PPA, presumably?) that the releases of libusermetrics go?
<didrocks> pete-woods: it's going to distro
<pete-woods> presumably the guys working on unity are able to get it from somewhere
<pete-woods> oh, cool
 * pete-woods is both pleased and scared :)
<didrocks> :)
<mhr3> pete-woods, i had some trouble compiling it, mostly because of missing #include <stdexcept>
<mzanetti> dednick: the multi-job capable mediumtests runner is live now. Please let me know when I can/should enable the indicators_client test suite
<dednick> mzanetti: ok. will do
<mhr3> pete-woods, applied http://paste.ubuntu.com/5843395/ but it's a bit overzealous, run a few sed's on the tree :)
<pete-woods> mhr3: are you compiling it on raring?
<pete-woods> (i.e. backporting it)
<pete-woods> mhr3: because if so you will need to build qdjango from source, too
<pete-woods> using the source package from saucy
<mhr3> pete-woods, nope, i just grabbed the one from repos, worked fine
<mhr3> pete-woods, and yes, raring
<pete-woods> mhr3: that's very strange, qdjango 0.2.6 is built against qt4 and would normally segfault if you mix it with a qt5 library
<pete-woods> mhr3: it would compile happily, though, leading to a false sense of success
<mhr3> pete-woods, well, i didn't actually run the daemon, just wanted to compile unity8 and for that needed .pc file of usermetrics
<pete-woods> mhr3: well I would advise if you actually want it to run, to also build the newer qdjango :)
<mhr3> pete-woods, unity8 runs, that's important ;)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well, the thing is that i am not really sure which are the failing tests
<tsdgeos> potentially it's all of them i'd say
<tsdgeos> since what happens is that sometimes i say "update"
<tsdgeos> and the "update callback" doesn't come back
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I for one would be ok with disabling all of them until we switch to 5.1. As long as we have tests ready to be enabled and know the reason why they fail for now...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: not really sure what i prefer tbh
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you mean not switching to the new LVWPH until we have Qt5.1?
<tsdgeos> well we have lrady swithced :d
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: whats the other option then?
<mzanetti> keeping the tests randomly failing until 5.1?
<tsdgeos> ostrich-style
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> lol
<tsdgeos> tbh don't know
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: given that the switch to qt5.1 is still at least a month away, a -1 on that one from me
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure
<tsdgeos> i'm just thinking what is better
<tsdgeos> revert LVWPH
<tsdgeos> or just comment the tests
<mzanetti> well, it does improve things already
<tsdgeos> that's the question
<tsdgeos> does it?
<mzanetti> ah, you're not sure on that one?
<tsdgeos> i mean, the failures we see on the tests
<mzanetti> does this issue also happen with usage or only with tests?
<tsdgeos> we could see in real life
<tsdgeos> i don't see them
<tsdgeos> ever
<tsdgeos> and i think it's just because the "old" scheduler in 5.0 has issues with slow cpus
<tsdgeos> but you know how threads work
<mzanetti> whats the symptoms? a visual glitch or a complete lockup or crash?
<tsdgeos> the fact that you don't see the problem doesn't mean it's not there
<tsdgeos> the symptom is that a redraw of the scene is not triggered when it should
<tsdgeos> probably on real life it's not so bad
<tsdgeos> since you'll have another one soon
<tsdgeos> but on tests
<tsdgeos> where i do only 2 things
<tsdgeos> it's very "obvious"
<mzanetti> so a visual glitch... and most likely even a small one
<tsdgeos> since sometimes the 2nd thing doesn't trigger the update
<tsdgeos> on real life you'd have something else coming over and updating and you probably wouldn't notice anything
<mzanetti> my vote goes to keeping LVWPH and temporarily disable tests
<mzanetti> but probably Saviq is the one to decide ^
 * dandrader jumps in the middle of the conversation
<dednick> Saviq: so we now have a separate plugin and modules folder, but they end up going into the same folder anyway. sense?
<dandrader> mzanetti, you mean temporarily disabling autopilot test or qmluitests?
<mzanetti> dandrader: qmltests for LVWPH only
<dandrader> ah, ok
<Saviq> can you connect to mumble guys?
 * Saviq reads backlog
 * tsdgeos can't
 * MacSlow can't connect to mumble-server anymore
<paulliu> I can't.
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<Saviq> dednick, they end up on QML2_IMPORT_PATH
<Saviq> dednick, we could just as well split it up, but there's probably no reason to
<Saviq> dednick, or we could merge all of them into "qml" in our tree
<tsdgeos> i'm in!
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i wasn't seeing the purpose of the split in the tree
<dednick> seeing as they're merged in the tests/mocks as well.
<Saviq> s/QML2_IMPORT_PATH/SHELL_PRIVATE_QML_IMPORT_PATH/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, standup
<nic-doffay>  Saviq trying to get mumble working...
<cyphermox> pete-woods: yeah, you should have had a release at least yesterday
<cyphermox> pete-woods: and I'm going to go check it out for today
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I think we're missing a chewie release for the changes I made yesterday and renato's device-switch branch
 * cyphermox flashes today's image
<dednick> Saviq:  i dont think there is anything except the plugin folder at the moment. The module folder only exists in indicators, so i could just move it back to plugins fairly easily.
<Saviq> dednick, we should rename it to "qml" probably
<Saviq> dednick, to just be consistent with the installation path
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<nic-doffay> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/+junk/option-selectors
<Cimi> nic-doffay, thx
<Cimi> nic-doffay, what are you working on?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, a new component?
<Saviq> Cimi, http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/option-selector
<Cimi> got it
<nic-doffay> Cimi, yeah OptionSelector
<Saviq> dednick, why do you reckon it's using fakes on ./run?
<dednick> Saviq: sorry, i think it was just my branch.
<Saviq> dednick, other than fake apps and LightDM, which is on purpose?
<Saviq> dednick, k
<dednick> Saviq: forgot to add the modules path to the import overrides.
<didrocks> Saviq: first unity8 daily release completed!
<pete-woods> cyphermox: thanks, it was just that someone was asking where they could get hold of one of the libraries, and I looked in all the PPAs, but couldn't see it. hadn't realised it was going to distro!
<Saviq> didrocks, !!!
<Saviq> didrocks, so now's the time to read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ right? ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: I guess it is time :)
<didrocks> Saviq: the integration tests are not running, tell me if/once they are ready so that I can add them
<Saviq> didrocks, it's still in my browser-tab-queue
<didrocks> (for unity-api, unity8 and the whole stack)
<didrocks> great!
<Saviq> didrocks, there are some integration tests, we could have them enabled, really
<didrocks> Saviq: as you wish, just tell me :)
<cyphermox> pete-woods: np
<Saviq> didrocks, we'll be growing them soon
<Saviq> didrocks, but enabling them now is a good idea as any
<dandrader> greyback gone?
<didrocks> Saviq: if you prefer to wait, that's fine as long as it's landing to a PPA
<Saviq> didrocks, I don't see any advantage in waiting
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, so installing unity8-autopilot and running "unity8" autopilot target, anything else?
<Saviq> didrocks, nothing else now
<Cimi> mzanetti, lol looks like I terribly broke the calendar somehow
<mzanetti> Cimi: indeed
<Cimi> mzanetti, I swear it was working before publishing the branch
<Cimi> !
<mzanetti> :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's onCurrentDateChanged
<Cimi> mzanetti, it conflicts with onCurrentIndexChanged
<Cimi> mzanetti, because they both do stuff...
<mzanetti> Cimi: why do you reset the model anyways onCurrentDateChanged?
<mzanetti> Cimi: shouldn't you just set the currentIndex in there?
<mzanetti> Cimi: unless its outside of min/may. In that case print a error message and do nothing
<mzanetti> s/may/max/
<Saviq> didrocks, ah wait, we still depend on indicators from https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/desktop-deps/
<Saviq> didrocks, that dep will be gone next week at the latest
<didrocks> Saviq: you have conditional code building?
<Saviq> didrocks, no, it's a runtime dep
<Saviq> didrocks, it's actually a recommends
<didrocks> ah, anyway, it's in the next ppa, so not as important as if it was in distro :)
<Saviq> didrocks, but there is a dep for indicators-client
<Saviq> didrocks, so the integration tests will fail without that
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes yes
<Saviq> didrocks, so we might wait for that before enabling them
<Cimi> mzanetti, it should change if no element has that month
<Cimi> mzanetti, I need to rewrite that crap
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. let me know if you need something or are ready for another review
<didrocks> Saviq: no worry, it's a 10 minutes thing to enable it, just ping me :)
<Saviq> didrocks, will do
<Cimi> mzanetti, I thought code worked
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... guess what happened to me with the launcher
<Cimi> mzanetti, then my plan was to use for cycles to fetch inside the current model and append elements instead clearing all
<Cimi> on a second review
<Cimi> mzanetti, at this point I just rewrite all of them into a 'bigga review'
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok
<Saviq> didrocks, shall powerpc be disabled for ppa:ubuntu-unity/next? nothing builds due to missing Qt?
<didrocks> Saviq: no, we keep the ppa with the same configuration than distro
<didrocks> Saviq: it just dep-wait, which is fine
<Saviq> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> (I know, the cross is a little bit puzzling)
<didrocks> but daily releases deals with that
<Saviq> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> if one day, we have powerpc, it will wait on it before copying
<didrocks> as long as it dep-wait, it will treat that as non existant :p
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah, didn't create a release because of an annoying bug when using any switch in the network-indicator
<rsalveti> it just goes to 'Empty!'
<cyphermox> ah?
<rsalveti> so if you disable wifi, for example, you can't enable it again
<cyphermox> the switch works fine here
<rsalveti> not related with your change
<cyphermox> actually it could be
<m4n1sh> can someone have a look at Merge Req for Bug #1196878 and #1196800 and #1196822
<ubot5`> bug 1196878 in Unity Videos Lens "Port Unity Lens Video to libzeitgeist2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196878
<ubot5`> bug 1196822 in unity-lens-applications "Port unity-lens-applications to libzeitgeist2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196822
<ubot5`> bug 1196800 in unity-lens-files "Port Unity Files Lens to libzeitgeist2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196800
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I'll test this some more
<cyphermox> has everything landed?
<cyphermox> I mean, in trunk?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: bug 1195787
<ubot5`> bug 1195787 in touch-preview-images "Network indicator shows empty list after associating" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195787
<rsalveti> same happens when disabling/enabling wifi
<cyphermox> yeah
<rsalveti> cyphermox: also, noticed that nm is unable to auto connect with my sim card, seems it's trying it too early
<cyphermox> I think it's still the same issue
<cyphermox> ah, ok
<cyphermox> can you ship me logs
<rsalveti> sure, let me just do our stand up first
<cyphermox> like, file a bug for that and add syslog so I can see what happens?
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, greyback, dandrader who wants to try (and ideally has the time today still) and strip the shell (or build something minimal) that shows this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1197801 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1197801 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Unity8 is hogging the CPU when idle" [Critical,In progress]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we have any clue of what's causing it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we've narrowed it down to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/570
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Kaleo_ is on it, but he's on raring, so can't get the shell to run
<tsdgeos> :/
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I think today's image also didn't take the latest NM
<dandrader> Saviq, well, I can try. have 75% of my work day ahead of me still
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm a bit busy with mzanetti's listview snap bug, if someone else can take it, it'd be great
<Saviq> dandrader, I'll try and get as close as possible (my current plan is to just let him use -f)
<greyback> I'm a bit busy too, but can try later on this evening if I have time
<dandrader> Saviq, erm, so you will do it as well? does it make sense to have 2 persons working on the very same thing?
<Saviq> dandrader, I mean that I'll get as close as possible
<Saviq> dandrader, and let you take over in 20 mins or so
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, ok. let me know when you're done
<Saviq> dandrader, actually I might've just finished :d
<tsdgeos> that was fast!
<Saviq> dandrader, need to see on a clean(er) machine
<rsalveti> cyphermox: hm, that's weird
<cyphermox> so I'm not dreaming?
<cyphermox> I do upgrade and get it though
 * rsalveti checking
<rsalveti> network-manager	0.9.8.0-0ubuntu13phablet1
<rsalveti> seems to be the latest
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> somehow the image build didn't catch it yet
<cyphermox> perhaps it was just a tad too late to get published
<rsalveti> well, that's from the manifest
<rsalveti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> then I didn't get the right image
<rsalveti> but we'll respin another image in a few anyway
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> I didn't get the right image, that's why
<cyphermox> I had 03.1
<cyphermox> ok, indeed indicator-network gets empty when you deselect a wireless item
<rsalveti> Saviq: hey, how long do you think it'll take to fix bug 1197801?
<ubot5`> bug 1197801 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Unity8 is hogging the CPU when idle" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197801
<rsalveti> just trying to figure out if we should wait it to be fixed before triggering a new image
<Saviq> rsalveti, probably not
<Saviq> rsalveti, Kaleo_ is looking into it
<Saviq> rsalveti, I'm preparing a trimmed-down shell for him to reproduce on raring
<rsalveti> right
<Saviq> rsalveti, and he'll revert if failed
<rsalveti> Kaleo_: just update to saucy, lazy boy :P
<Kaleo_> rsalveti: no
<Kaleo_> rsalveti: we support app developers
<Kaleo_> rsalveti: app developers don't use saucy
<rsalveti> Kaleo_: I know, but I like to bug you
<Kaleo_> rsalveti: in that case; come here
<Kaleo_> rsalveti: we are waiting for you :)$
<rsalveti> Kaleo_: indeed!
<Kaleo_> and now, lunch
<Kaleo_> see you soon
<rsalveti> yeah, let me eat something as well
<Cimi> mzanetti, I kinda (maybe) fixed it
<Cimi> mzanetti, but tomorrow I'll continue working on the for things...
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok
<Cimi> for cycles
<dednick_> larsu: ping
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-05
<MacSlow> veebers, ping
<mzanetti> Saviq: morning
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, I did a dist-upgrade and autoremove and now my GLX extension doesn't work any more.
<mzanetti> do you know which packages I need (or which I must remove) in order to get it back on an an intel-chip?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, should be xserver-xorg-core
<MacSlow> mzanetti, that's what "dpkg -S /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so" is telling me here on my all-intel laptop
<mzanetti> MacSlow: no... I'm only missing the GLX extension, not the whole x server
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah... I have this lib
<mzanetti> still, glxinfo says this: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1".
<mzanetti> the same does any qml2 app
<mzanetti> weird thing is, I think the glx module tries to load the nvidia chip even though it should use the intel one
<mzanetti> and all howtos regarding bumblebee or vga_switcheroo just don't work
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Optimus-based system?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: no clue what optimus is, but yeah, have a nvidia and a intel chip
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's an update-alternatives for this I think
<Saviq> mzanetti, OTOH my Skype fails no finding libGL.so.1 since yesterday, too
<MacSlow> Saviq, since yesterday apt wanted to remove unity and ubuntu-desktop... which I managed to avoid... but now libunityshell.so keeps segfaulting
<Saviq> mzanetti, $ update-alternatives --list x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf ?
<mzanetti> Saviq:
<mzanetti> /usr/lib/nvidia-304-updates/ld.so.conf
<mzanetti> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf
<mzanetti> Saviq: I just switched it over to the mesa one
 * mzanetti reboots
<mzanetti> brb
<Saviq> MacSlow, libunityshell.so is the unity compiz plugin/
<Saviq> ?
 * Saviq tries to upgrade
<MacSlow> Saviq, I know
<Saviq> MacSlow, that was a question, not a statement ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, just saying... since yesterday some odd things happen with regards to the package-db :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, apt-cache policy unity? says 7.0.1+13.10.20130703-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> MacSlow, nothing weird here
<paulliu> Saviq: Please help reviewing? https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/activate3/+merge/173071
<Saviq> paulliu, yes, I saw it, it's in my queue if no one else gets onto it
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.. thanks.
<Saviq> paulliu, although if you can get someone else to review, probably gonna be quicker
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<mzanetti> nope :/
<mzanetti> funny thing is, starting unity8 I get Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":1".
<mzanetti> now that I switched it FROM nvidia TO mesa
<MacSlow> to any autopilot-experts... I keep getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5845923
<Saviq> mzanetti, ldconfig -p | grep libGL?
<mzanetti> http://paste.kde.org/789530
<Saviq> mzanetti, you might need to `sudo ldconfig` to update the ld database
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, still finds the nvidia one
<Saviq> mzanetti, you want to switch i386_, too
<mzanetti> Saviq: right....I did the sudo ldconfig and its gone now
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh? i386?
<Saviq> mzanetti, libGL.so (libc6) => /usr/lib32/nvidia-304-updates/libGL.so
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... that line is gone after the sudo ldconfig
<Saviq> mzanetti, gone completely?
<mzanetti> http://paste.kde.org/789536
<Saviq> mzanetti, or just linking to the mesa ones?
<mzanetti> Saviq: gone completely
<Saviq> ok yeah, that looks good if you don't want i386
<Saviq> mzanetti, should be good now, I'd sa
<Saviq> y
<mzanetti> ok... bbiab
<veebers> MacSlow: Pong, re: your paste bin it looks like you're missing: python-ubuntu-platform-api,
<veebers> MacSlow: although that gobject error is a new one for me at this stage
<MacSlow> veebers the odd thing is... I don't have that package at all... and a fresh checkout of unity8 does work with all autopilot-tests... so python-ubuntu-platform-api is not needed apparently
<veebers> MacSlow: odd
<mzanetti> Saviq: better... Now all desktop effects like wobbly windows etc work again, but when they are enabled, the panels and context menus stay black :/
<MacSlow> veebers, just when I use self.touch = Touch.create() in my own code I start getting this failure
<Saviq> mzanetti, man, what did you do
<Saviq> mzanetti, to get to that state? :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I had this state already when I initially installed ubuntu
<MacSlow> veebers, and then all other autopilot-test also keep failing
<veebers> MacSlow: but the unity8 tests run fine?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, do you have optimus enabled, then?
<mzanetti> Saviq: and I just used XRender in Sept and Oct
<mzanetti> didn't need QtQuick 2.0 back then
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. do you use the nVidia chip or the Intel one?
<mzanetti> Saviq: at some point xrender usage became crashy and I tried openGL. worked fine as of then
<mzanetti> Saviq: I want only the intel one
<MacSlow> veebers, not after I ran my own test... even just selecting one of the other unity8 autopilot-tests has them failing then
<Saviq> mzanetti, you need to enable Optimus in the BIOS then
<mzanetti> Saviq: whats a bios? :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;)
<mzanetti> no need for that legacy shit
<Saviq> mzanetti, what do you call it now? ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, system setup?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I have an EFI loader. thats it
<MacSlow> veebers, I'm wondering where autopilot maybe writes something to a cache-file in the unity8 directory that could cause this... because  a fresh checkout of unity8 makes the tests there work again
<veebers> MacSlow: This is on your desktop?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's different
<MacSlow> veebers, desktop yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean the thing where you set up your hardware
<Saviq> F2 or something
<mzanetti> Saviq: don't have that
<mzanetti> its a mac
<Saviq> mzanetti, uh, right
<veebers> MacSlow: no, autopilot shouldn't write any cache file like that
<Saviq> mzanetti, and you do have two GPUs there?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<veebers> MacSlow: you're on saucy and you've updated recently? (just trying to narrow down possibilities)
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, it's probably enabled then :)
<MacSlow> veebers, yes... on a saucy system...
<mzanetti> Saviq: in Archlinux vga_switcheroo somewhat worked to power down the nvidia one
<mzanetti> Saviq: never managed to get that working in ubuntu
<MacSlow> veebers, pulling updates (in the hope to fix this by updating packages, since I'm not sure about the cause of the failure) messed up my unity on my main machine... still got the laptpo
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... and our build -s miserably fails if you don't have qt libs installed
<mzanetti> so does just ./build
<Saviq> mzanetti, suggests we're missing deps
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then we'd know
<Saviq> mzanetti, as it wouldn't build on jenkins
<mzanetti> yeah... well. let me check more exactly
<Saviq> mzanetti, ./build -c
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... damn it...
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... ofc
<Saviq> mzanetti, it only installs the build deps if builddir/unity8-build-deps*deb is older than debian/control
<Saviq> or doesn't exist
 * mzanetti wonders why ./build wants to install nvidia-current-updates
<Saviq> mzanetti, libgl1-mesa-dev[!armhf] | libgl-dev[!armhf], probably
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then you should be able to remove all nvidia things
<MacSlow> veebers, I'll have to dig into this myself it seems.
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you don't want to use it
<mzanetti> Saviq: re what I did to get to this state: I got conflicts because I had some mesa lib from the mir ppa around.
<Saviq> mzanetti, right
<veebers> MacSlow: I'm just doing an update to see if I can reproduce
<mzanetti> Saviq: installing the released version of that package removed my whole kde
<Saviq> mzanetti, lol
<mzanetti> Saviq: I did that, then dist-upgraded as I had like 500 outdated packages
<mzanetti> Saviq: and then reinstalled kde
<mzanetti> Saviq: FWIW, not only kde... it removed everything with a dependy to X
<mzanetti> dependency
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd probably just rinse & reinstall
<Saviq> that reminds me, I wanted to enable EFI on my laptop
<greyback> Saviq: why, you water cooling your laptop now?
<Saviq> greyback, no, I just switched away from nVidia ;P
<Saviq> greyback, as it was the GPU that was overheating
<Saviq> greyback, still need to call a Dell technician in to come and fix it
<greyback> Saviq: ah really? Boo
<Saviq> greyback, when did you last do that with your Mac?
<greyback> Saviq: I haven't needed to, strangely enough
<Saviq> greyback, you just throw away and buy a new one?
<mzanetti> what, call a technician?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I can't be bothered, I got 4yrs door-to-door warranty
<Saviq> mzanetti, not even d-t-d
<Saviq> mzanetti, next business day someone comes over and fixes it
<mzanetti> I had to replace the main board 4 times at my previous one... He didn't come here to my place, but I could watch him while replacing it in his shop in the city center
<Saviq> replacing the mobo, CPU< whatnot
<mzanetti> but I opened and repaired my gf's macbook 3 days ago... display was flickering...
<mzanetti> they're beautyful even on the inside :D
<mzanetti> enough... need to get productive.. thanks Saviq for the libgl help
<MacSlow> veebers, it has to be some side-effect with introducing pynotify to the autopilot-tests
<MacSlow> veebers, again... did a fresh checkout and ran the test... all went fine...
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's Friday, it's not like you gonna do anything today anyway! :D
<veebers> MacSlow: Interesting, the examples I linked you (that I put in the wrong place) worked fine with pynotify
<MacSlow> veebers, I added the smallest bit of code to trigger a notification from it, it fails...
 * Saviq wonders if I can use the efi partition for /boot
<MacSlow> veebers, it's a combination of pynotify and the Touch class...
<greyback> Saviq: think EFI has to be FAT{,32}
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, problem?
<MacSlow> veebers, if I don't to self.touch = Touch.create() it doesn't happen
<Saviq> greyback, it's not like /boot is anything advanced
<greyback> Saviq: no I suppose not
<greyback> grub can read it
<MacSlow> veebers, that... or removing all the pynotify-related code and getting rid of the .pyc and re-running test it'll work agian
<veebers> MacSlow: can you do something for me, open a terminal and start ipython (or python) and try this: from autopilot.input._uinput import Touch
<veebers> then Touch()
<veebers> MacSlow: also, are you able to show or pastebin the test file that the error comes from?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I like your influence on our test count :D
<tsdgeos> :)
<MacSlow> veebers, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5845996 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5846005
<Saviq> pstolowski, I don't like your influence on our coverage, though ;P
<pstolowski> Saviq: mhm. where can I see it?
<Saviq> pstolowski, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/31/cobertura/
<Saviq> pstolowski, that's when activation-and-previews merged
<veebers> MacSlow: It's to do with the pynotify module
<Saviq> pstolowski, hmm we're missing source code, though, for some reason
<Saviq> pstolowski, but you can `make coverage` locally
<Saviq> pstolowski, to build the html
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you have ideas why we're still not seeing source code in our C++ coverage?
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/36/cobertura/plugins_Unity/genericpreview_h/
<veebers> MacSlow: try this in ipython: from autopilot.input import Mouse, Touch, Pointer <\n> Touch.create() <\n (this works)> import pynotify <segfault>
<MacSlow> veebers, I need this tough... I would not like to have use DBus directly with python just to fire some notifications
<veebers> MacSlow: what's odd is that it seemed to work fine on the device when I was trying it out
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... thing is, jenkins gets that from the work dir
<mzanetti> Saviq: so 1st it only works in the qmluitests job
<mzanetti> Saviq: and 2nd, it only works for the last build
<mzanetti> Saviq: only way to improve that would be to modify the jenkins cobertura plugin to copy the work dir to some persistent place
<nic-doffay> Cimi, did you have a look at my branch yet?
<nic-doffay> Still got barely any idea about the styles.
<pstolowski> Saviq: ok. we'll try to improve it with time. but let's not forget plugins/Unity area didn't have tests at all before that branch :P
<MacSlow> veebers, just tried a very few calls (inside ipython) with plain dbus... that doesn't sefault...
<Saviq> pstolowski, ;)
<veebers> MacSlow: hmm, it seems to be some lowerlevel gobject <something> happening perhaps
<MacSlow> veebers, this is not looking good... in terms of efficency...
<Saviq> pstolowski, no worries, dednick will have even worse impact with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-ci/124/cobertura/? ;)
<MacSlow> veebers, I'm not very fluent with plain dbus... even worse if it has to be in python.
<Saviq> pstolowski, OTOH the Indicators plugin will get under your team jurisdiction soon enough, too :D
<MacSlow> veebers, but I've to go that path as it seems unfortunately
<pstolowski> Saviq: I didn't see that, you're breaking up :P
<Saviq> lol
<veebers> MacSlow: I think there might be a solution to this issue, I'm just having a quick explore
<Saviq> pstolowski, it's ok, we've moved a lot of the functionality down to QML as compared to lp:indicators-client
<MacSlow> veebers, that would be great, if there's a better/faster workaround... or even fix for it
<Saviq> or up to QML?
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, this was your issue with the background color, right https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32238 ?
<Saviq> Cimi, here's a dirty workaround FYI https://code.launchpad.net/~loic.molinari/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ternary-op-color-fix/+merge/173072
<MacSlow> veebers, btw... I wonder why pynotify even needs gtk+-2.x at all
<veebers> MacSlow: I'm not sure at all. Just a though, I seem to recall that there is a standalone binary that you can use to generate a notification? (just as a stand in for right no, not needing to do raw dbus stuff)
<MacSlow> veebers, you're talking about "notify-send"?!
<veebers> MacSlow: that sounds like the one I was thinking of
<MacSlow> veebers, hm... a bit clumsy... but could work... passing hints also works with that... code will look a bit ugly... but sure why not... giving it a try.
<veebers> MacSlow: yeah I agree not the nicest, but it should allow you to get tests written now, and once we sort out this issue with pynotify we can swap out the subprocess calls
<MacSlow> veebers, only callbacks (e.g. for interactive or snap-decisions) won't be covered by this
<Saviq> ooh creepy, my maguro was always displaying just the empty-battery-charging animation...
<Saviq> but `adb shell` took me straight to Ubuntu running inside :?
<MacSlow> veebers, ok... I just verified that using os.system() with notify-send works
<veebers> MacSlow: sweet, although I would probably use: http://docs.python.org/2/library/subprocess.html
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ping
<MCR_> smspillaz, hi - bad news - another intolerable regression with window sizes made it into trunk :(
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hi
<veebers> MacSlow: it looks like something pynotify is doing with the gi.repository/gobject + static objects
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: did you already create a bug report or submit the patch to gerrit?
<tsdgeos> 75%
<tsdgeos> why?
<MacSlow> veebers, yeah
<MacSlow> veebers, I'll look into this subprocess call from python then
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: just trying to find a reference for the FIXME in in the comment where I disable the test
<MCR_> smspillaz, bug #1198000
<ubot5> bug 1198000 in Compiz "Regression: r3751 causes unmaxed windows to shrink vertically on each subsequent opening" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198000
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32251
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: cheers
<veebers> MacSlow: cool, I'll fire off an email re: this bug and see if we can get any further with. I need to get going though
<veebers> MacSlow: let me know how you get on with the subprocess/notify-send stuff
<MacSlow> veebers, ok... just wanted to let you know... at least we've a way to trigger notifications from the right spot now...
<MacSlow> veebers, I'll see how far I can get with the current examples and moving them over to autopilot
<veebers> MacSlow: also, just out of interest, the pynotify stuff will work on the device because the code path it takes doesn't import from the gi.repository stuff
<MacSlow> veebers, perhaps :)
<veebers> MacSlow: Ack, Those examples that I put up should be (hopefully) helpful
<MacSlow> veebers, I only know that the stand-alone python-examples work on the device
<MacSlow> veebers, until now I've never seen pynotify crap out like this
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nice one :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the other one you found is https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32258
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: awesome
<veebers> MacSlow: ack, the tests in that branch will check the display outputs of the notifications regardless of how they are generated
<MacSlow> veebers, I'll merge something together... you'll get a summary of the results/branch via eMail by my EOD
<MacSlow> veebers, thanks and have a cool weekend
<veebers> MacSlow: awesome
<Saviq> mzanetti, so if I add indicators_client to http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-ci/124/rebuild/? it should run the two suites?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. separated by a space
<Saviq> let's see :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you see my question about Jenkins not finding the source code in coverage reports?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. appears you missed my answer tho :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, !
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: FYI: this should be ok now: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-improve-flicking-behavior/+merge/172648
<mzanetti> [10:22] <mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... thing is, jenkins gets that from the work dir
<mzanetti> [10:23] <mzanetti> Saviq: so 1st it only works in the qmluitests job
<mzanetti> [10:23] <mzanetti> Saviq: and 2nd, it only works for the last build
<mzanetti> [10:24] <mzanetti> Saviq: only way to improve that would be to modify the jenkins cobertura plugin to copy the work dir to some persistent place
<Saviq> mzanetti, :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, last build would be fine, since we're most interested in trunk
<mzanetti> Saviq: the bad thing is now that if a new build starts, it discards the old working dir
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I'm not sure I get the "work dir" issue
<Saviq> mhm
<Saviq> how can that ever work, then?
<mzanetti> Saviq: but might be better on the public jenkins as I believe it syncs the work dir there and only updates once a new build is actually finished
 * mzanetti check
<mzanetti> s
<mzanetti> nope.. not there either :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, you would expect it to be in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-autolanding/lastBuild/cobertura/plugins_Unity/applicationpreview_cpp/ at least
<Saviq> mzanetti, might it be that we're not really doing anything in the -autolanding jon?
<Saviq> job
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. the -autolanding doesn't really touch any code
<mzanetti> Saviq: phone... brb
<Saviq> mhr3, didrocks, we now have unity-scopes-runner (and all the unity-{lens|scope} things) as part of the touch seed, should we not drop it from the seed and let the recommends take care of it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: re
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, good point
<Saviq> mhr3, didrocks, for unity-scopes-runner the scopes / lenses don't depend on it - they should, right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: mhm... tbh I'm a bit confused why I can't find it at all right now... Each time I asked mmrazik about this he came up with a link where the code was there... but I never find it myself
<didrocks> Saviq: hum… in fact, some scopes can be installed on the client or server
<didrocks> maybe better to discuss with mhr3 about it
<Saviq> didrocks, right
<Saviq> didrocks, I plan a diff like so to the touch seed http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5846145/
<Saviq> the -runner might need to remain, though
<mhr3> sec, in a hangout
<mzanetti> Saviq: hah.... its there now: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/422/cobertura/tests_mocks_LightDM/Greeter_h/
<didrocks> Saviq: the scopes deps on the runner in fact
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, in qmluitests, but not in -ci?
<didrocks> the python ones
<didrocks> Saviq: so it should be pulled as needed
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... we don't copy the qmluitests work dir to the -ci job
<Saviq> didrocks, right, the others are not python
<didrocks> Saviq: the seed diff looks good to me, I'm happy to commit it and generating the touch meta package
<Saviq> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy.clean-unity8/+merge/173162
<didrocks> Saviq: the touch image pulls the recommends, right?
<didrocks> (as those are recommends)
<didrocks> Saviq: rather than wondering, I'm cheating and trying to regenerate the metapackage using your branch :)
<Saviq> didrocks, :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so the bug about the folded angle was already there, right? not a regression?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but until this merge I actually didn't realize its a but in ListView
<mzanetti> s/but/bug/
<MCR_> andyrock, hi. How is your testing of Compiz trunk working out ?
 * MCR_ has not seen any new bug reports
<andyrock> MCR_, good... we need to release compiz 0.9.19
<andyrock> *.10
<MCR_> yep
<MCR_> andyrock, we have unfortunately one regression we should not really tolerate
<andyrock> MCR_, do you have a bug?
<MCR_> bug #1198000
<ubot5> bug 1198000 in Compiz "Regression: r3751 causes unmaxed windows to shrink vertically on each subsequent opening" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198000
<MCR_> andyrock, we have several MPs, which have been checked by 4 or more eyes - it would be good to land those...
<andyrock> MCR_, no please
<andyrock> it will make my life harder
<MCR_> andyrock, do you need a PPA to test
<MCR_> ?
<Saviq> dednick, "Show password" doesn't seem to work in the new indicators - I get dots all the time
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you confirm ↑ when you get to it?
<MCR_> Fortunately smspillaz  was so nice to set them up
<didrocks> Saviq: it's not that easy to fake though :/
<andyrock> MCR_, it's not about that
<didrocks> (using the seed_base for multiple things)
<dednick> Saviq: ah. probably just a bug i introduced changing up the password field
<andyrock> MCR_, it's about running AutoPilot to check for regression
<MCR_> andyrock, aha
<MCR_> andyrock, could you give me an ETA then... ?
<MCR_> blocking trunk for a long time is not nice for any contributor...
<andyrock> MCR_, that's why I want to release 0.9.10
<andyrock> you "block" 0.9.10 and unblock trunk
<MCR_> Can I help you ?
<andyrock> if you want... ;)
<MCR_> Sure, but I need some instructions
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: commented in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/older-months/+merge/172860
<tsdgeos> or maybe not, my internet is acting funny
<MCR_> I guess all milestones will have to be changed manually...
<MCR_> to 0.9.10.2 ?
<Saviq> dednick, the messaging icon remained blue after I've "used" a missed call entry, that's probably a backend bug?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/remove28403workarounds/+merge/172608 in your schedule or should i try to trick someone else to review it?
<andyrock> MCR_, well to be honest  I've no idea on how  to do it ;)
<andyrock> MCR_, I'm waiting Sam
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's an easy one, harass someone to do it
<dednick> Saviq: possibly backend. does it clear it?
<MCR_> andyrock, I have read some instructions by duflu in the source on how to do it
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, the message itself is gone
<Saviq> dednick, but the icon remains blue
<dednick> Saviq: and does it clear the blue when you clear all using button at bottom?
<Saviq> dednick, +1
<dednick> Saviq: probably backend in that case.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, it did clear when I replied to a text
<Saviq> dednick, I mean it cleared the icon
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I have added some instructions, that hopefully will allow you to try out the fix :)
<tsdgeos> tx
<mhr3> didrocks, Saviq, the scope-runner is for the python scopes atm, so any python scopes should dep on it
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, we figured it out and checked, it's fine. Thanks! :)
<Saviq> pstolowski, paulliu who broke video previews? the image is half-height on the phone
<pstolowski> Saviq: you're testing this branch I presume: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/activate3/+merge/173071 ?
<Saviq> pstolowski, no, trunk
<pstolowski> Saviq: hmm, looking. our changes shouldn't take affect then
<Saviq> pstolowski, ok, will try and pinpoint the revision
<Saviq> dednick, it worked fine on a freshly flashed manta, didn't work on fresh maguro + your branch - indicators
<dednick> Saviq: re broken controls, i'm not sure about that. There's nothing different from the power indicator (ie it uses default page), and the controls seem to work there.
<dednick> Saviq: I'll take a look and try see if the commands are getting through
<Saviq> dednick, yeah I know, investigating now
<Saviq> dednick, will run your branch against the same setup to see if it affects anything
 * greyback bbiab
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, it's the sound backend, it's broken bad on the latest image - sound is distorted a lot
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think I found a bug in the greeter
<Saviq> mzanetti, I managed to get into typing mode for the Guest user...
<Saviq> mzanetti, and now there's no greeter at all
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... more details please
<Saviq> mzanetti, manta, I think I dragged the list slightly before tapping on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, must've went out of "button-mode"
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it wen't into "password-mode"
<Saviq> mzanetti, then, when tapped again on the text entry, it unlocked
<Saviq> mzanetti, and now it doesn't lock back
 * Saviq tries to repro
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... seems some LightDM auth issue. Mind reporting to mterry?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, if only I could reproduce...
<Saviq> will keep an eye on it
<nic-doffay> Saviq, sorting it now.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, having the phone's being a pain.
<nic-doffay> *the phone's being a pain
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ?
<nic-doffay> Going for a reflash now.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do you remember me ever filing a bug saying qtgui should links against xcb so dead keys work on qt5?
<tsdgeos> i clearly remember it
<tsdgeos> but can't find it :-/
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5846273/
<Cimi> mzanetti, tests seem to pass...
<Cimi> wondering if it's correct :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... push stuff to the branch and I'll do a review in a bit
<Cimi> mzanetti, I think it's missing to rebuffer
<Cimi> like, I remove items and I should append items on the other side maybe
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdoc-opensource-src/+bug/1198131 too ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1198131 in qtdoc-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Lots of .qch files missing from qt5-doc" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: what provides usermetricsinput ?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> can't read
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: ;)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yep, I wanted it to be tested on saucy which is about only now possible with the flipping work done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1163687
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1163687 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Impossible to insert any kind of foreign characters with the keyboard" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Mirv> on saucy device, that is
<tsdgeos> Mirv: doesn't even work in my pc
<tsdgeos> is that in 5.0.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu1 ?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: 11981831 is being fixed in all modules
<Mirv> tsdgeos: no, in beta2 PPA as mentioned in the bug report
<tsdgeos> ahh
<tsdgeos> where?
<tsdgeos> :D
<Mirv> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1163687/comments/10
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1163687 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Impossible to insert any kind of foreign characters with the keyboard" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> i was looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1177496
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1177496 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qtbase should build depend on libxkbcommon-dev" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tsdgeos> not https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1163687
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ah, yes that libxkbcommon-dev build-dep is already included (although rejected by Debian :( ), but was not enough
<tsdgeos> rejected by debian?
<tsdgeos> by who?
<tsdgeos> why?
 * tsdgeos knows a few DD he can smack if needed
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it was some time ago, but because there was no clear reason why the BD was added as it didn't fix the bug it was intended to fix in the first place, if I recall correctly
<tsdgeos> well, the fact that the configure checks for it
<tsdgeos> seems like a good reason enough to me :D
<tsdgeos> fwiw dead keys work on my self compiled 5.1
<tsdgeos> which is nto worth much probably tbh :D
<Mirv> oh actually, it was not that reason
<Mirv> that reason was for the deps Ken added, those were added for wrong reasons even though they kind of fixed the problem
<Mirv> libxkbcommon-dev was rejected because that's still in experimental in Debian, it can be considered adding back when it's in unstable
<Mirv> (and well now it's in unstable it seems)
<Mirv> I can propose it to be added back then at some point.
<Mirv> whenever next resync is done
<tsdgeos> but yeah doesn't seem to fix the bug
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-July/037450.html
<mzanetti> Saviq: ???
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so if you can test the beta2 PPA version and see if it works, it would help
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you have saucy-proposed enabled?
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, thought that might be why you had your "kde was removed" issue
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I marked the doc bug as fix released, you should be able to install qtbase5-doc now and others will follow + will be added to the meta pacakge deps
<mzanetti> Saviq: but does that mean its going to be removed from the repos?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<mzanetti> Saviq: that seems weird to me
<tsdgeos> Mirv: cool!
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's just a transitional issue with the whole new X stack
<Saviq> mzanetti, but will land in distro in one atomic go
<Saviq> mzanetti, but -proposed is not as stable
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... it also seems to mess up autopilot installation... thats where MacSlow was stuck yesterday.
<mzanetti> Saviq: so I'll stay away from saucy-proposed
<Saviq> mzanetti, it'll get into distro soon enough ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I think the AP issue was mentioned there and is being fixed
<mzanetti> yeah... but only once dependency issues are resolved
<dandrader> greyback, ping
<greyback> dandrader: pong
<mzanetti> Saviq: I fear I messed up
<Saviq> mzanetti, with?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I lost track over all the merge proposals that are still open
<mzanetti> Saviq: and now they are merged into one big one :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, you mean the launcher ones?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: because I continued to work on it... and would have created a 4th. depending one
<Saviq> mzanetti, tough luck, /our fault for not reviewing it quicker
<mzanetti> Saviq: now I pushed all the stuff to the wrong one... I'm not sure if it makes sense to split them apart again
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... when I say "working with full speed on something" I mean it
<mzanetti> :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: so, this adds QuickList support to the API: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher-api-pinning/+merge/173064
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool
<mzanetti> Saviq: but because this breaks the current API a little bit, this one gets obsolete: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-follow-unity-api
<Saviq> mzanetti, mark it so
<mzanetti> Saviq: however, this one updates to the new API already: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/launcher-backend/+merge/172772
<mzanetti> Saviq: unfortunately it also does a bit more work in the plugin itself... so it mixes 2 somewhat unrelated things
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you can split easily, do, if not, don't sweat it
 * Saviq wants git
<mzanetti> Saviq: so its those 2: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher-api-pinning/+merge/173064 and https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/launcher-backend/+merge/173189
<mzanetti> Saviq: the second one won't compile until the first one is relesed
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think I'm going to stop working on this now until both are merged :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, go review some stuff :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: if possible, I'd like to get them merges asap because Wellark_'s work also depends on this. So if there is a chance to prioritize those I'd be thankful
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll take away all other reviews from you in the meantime
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool, want to push indicators-client out the door and I'll go there
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you look at lp:~mhr3/unity8/use-dee-filtermodel
<Saviq> mzanetti, I didn't review the tests, you can start with that
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> mhr3, re: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5846478/ - are we sure the values will be correct?
<mhr3> Saviq, for now, yes, if we expose those in unity-core or somewhere, we'll change it to that
<Saviq> mhr3, I just wonder if we should be explicit (= 1, = 2 etc.) there
<Saviq> pstolowski, I actually think the preview issue was an SDK issue that got fixed/reverted
<mhr3> Saviq, no need imo
<Saviq> mhr3, k
<mhr3> compiler is pretty good at counting :)
<Saviq> mhr3, "Michał Hruby" ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, "// FIXME: need to clean up unused filters on countChanged" is that handled now?
<mhr3> Saviq, heh, need better contrast in my comment color profile :)
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, search for "delete"
<Saviq> mhr3, cool
<mhr3> Saviq, fixed my name :P
<Saviq> ;)
<pstolowski> Saviq: ok thanks for update
<seb128> didrocks, Mirv, mhr3, pstolowski: unity trunk has dash/preview issues, running a command from a preview turns on filter's display
<Saviq> mhr3, btw, why the quotes in CMake?
<seb128> e.g they are showed next time you open the dash
<seb128> if you hide them they come back on next opening
<mhr3> Saviq, cause raring cmake doesn't work without them
<Saviq> mhr3, ah, and they're there everywhere else?
<mhr3> Saviq, it didn't complain otherwise :)
<Saviq> mhr3, ok ;)
<pstolowski> seb128: looking at bzr log, looks like rev 3404 may be related?
<seb128> bregma, ^
<seb128> pstolowski, seems it could yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, plugins/Unity/Launcher/quicklistmodel.cpp	UNKNOWN	*No copyright*
<mzanetti> ouch
 * mzanetti is fixing
<Saviq> mzanetti, even you're not using your own bzr hook ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I do
<mzanetti> Saviq: but the copyright check in there does not work
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't we have a copyright checker there?
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh interesting
<mzanetti> Saviq: well. not sure if we even have one
<mzanetti> Saviq: but the one in unity-api for example checks the build dir and bails out on generated code
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think thats the reason we didn't have that in unity8
<Saviq> mzanetti, we fixed that in unity8 at some point
<Saviq> mzanetti, nvm
<Mirv> seb128: right, I noticed the filters appearing separately, but I only ran single ap tests which individually succeeded
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways... the new hook is quite cool. Now I really use it. and it saved me from comitting whitespaces quite often already.
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I'm not sure I like the fact that it lets the commit through, with qcommit it'd be better if it didn't
<Saviq> mzanetti, as it will let you fix and remember the msg internally
<mzanetti> I could change that I guess... But the old hook annoyed me so much when discarding all the commit stuff that I didn't want that any more
<mzanetti> but now with the saved commit message it would be an option again
<mzanetti> ci is amazingly fast today, isn't it?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I'm rather idle at the moment. do you need a hand with your code reviews
<dandrader> or anyone, for that matter
<mzanetti> dandrader: same situation here. but I'm still at the use-dee-filtermodel one. so feel free to pick any other mp
<didrocks> pstolowski: do you think we should try reverting that rev?
<dandrader> Saviq,  mzanetti, ok, I'll take this one then https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/plugins.qmltypes/+merge/172517
<Saviq> dandrader, cheesr
<mzanetti> Saviq: what happened to the merge where I moved the fake plugins into the mock dir?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it got merged?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it was packaging-cleanup, no?
<mzanetti> yeah. I thought that one was merged yesterday
<pstolowski> didrocks: it's just my wild guess based on the description of the change... I looked at the diff, but can't say if it causes the issue. dednick, do you know?
<didrocks> Mirv: reverted and relaunched an unity build ^
<pstolowski> dednick: fyi, unity trunk has dash/preview issues, running a command from a preview turns on filter's display. e.g they are showed next time you open the dash. if you hide them they come back on next opening.looks like rev 3404 may be related?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it was, are you not seeing some change you wanted to see?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, let's hope for the best this time
<seb128> Trevinho_, there?
<bregma> pstolowski, seb128, that rev definitely looks like the cause, I'll have brandon revisit it when he comes in
<mzanetti> Saviq: got tricked by the fact that the dee-filtermodel branch is not yet merged and jenkins didn't realize it yet
<seb128> bregma, thanks
<Saviq> dednick, the password hidden vs. password shown logic is flipped
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it should conflict, though, right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. it will
<Saviq> mzanetti, I usually review locally, having merged the branch-to-be-merged into current trunk
<Saviq> mzanetti, find all the conflicts this way
<larsu> dednick: hey, you pinged me yesterday but were already gone when I saw it
<dandrader> mzanetti, on the greeter: I press on the right side. greeter bounces (hint animation). then I slide my finger to the left half of the greeter. Launcher bounces (hint animation). Is that way it should behave?
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh, bzr showed some smarts? ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... totally hit me unprepared
<Saviq> Cimi, standup
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... its "Cimi: notes!"
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe, maybe
<mzanetti> :P
<Saviq> paulliu, standup?
<Saviq> and the winner is?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the bugs are fixed, shall I do a code review too?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no, just make sure everything works functionally
<nic-doffay> Saviq, functionality wise it's fine.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what about the "show password" checkbox for joining wifi? does it work fine?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yep.
<nic-doffay> Tried a lot of stuff re the wifi indicator.
<nic-doffay> Mainly just connecting and disconnecting
<nic-doffay> And typing passwords.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, sorry, that was a trap
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it doesn't work - when you check the "show password" checkbox
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it actually switches to "hidden password" mode
<mzanetti> Saviq: meanie
<mzanetti> :P
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the checkbox logic is reversed
<nic-doffay> Saviq, http://s.lunaticoutpost.com/upload/big/2013/06/06/51b11f23cc41a.jpg
<Saviq> nic-doffay, exactly!
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you're right it's reversed.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, but if you didn't manage to break it, then +1 on the MP
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I already commented about that checkbox issue
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I haven't attempted connecting to a network I know the password for yet.
<nic-doffay> Without it doing so automatically.
<Saviq> k
<nic-doffay> Saviq, should that be tested too?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it worked for me, but yeah, would be nice if you tested it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, basically just give the indicators a bashing
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and report any issues you find
<Saviq> didrocks, mzanetti had a valid question
<Saviq> didrocks, if packages within a stack depend on each other (there's two merges that need to happen in sync)
<Saviq> didrocks, how does that work with daily builds?
<Saviq> didrocks, what that means is we can't get things past CI
<Saviq> didrocks, until one of them gets released somewhere
<Saviq> didrocks, and we build against that
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess having a stack-ppa would solve it. daily releasing would release into that, even breaking things. but from there to distro it needs to work together.
<mzanetti> Saviq: jenkins, and only jenkins, would also include that ppa in its jobs
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but we should release more often into that ppa
<Saviq> mzanetti, and there'd have to be a per-stack PPA there
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. it needs to be per-stack
<Saviq> mzanetti, so we only build against released versions of other things
<Saviq> but within a stack stuff can build against trunkc
<Saviq> *trunks
<mzanetti> Saviq: and at my previous workplace every commit that passed ci was automatically released into that stack-ppa
<Saviq> mzanetti, TBH I'm sure it's described in the FAQ... just never made it to reading it yet
<mzanetti> hehe
<Saviq> mzanetti, hum, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-ci/129/ had two suites
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it only resulted in the one in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/673/parameters/? ?
<mhr3> mzanetti, not sure if you need info from me on my branch or from Saviq
<Saviq> :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-saucy-i386-ci/129/parameters/?
<mhr3> re the question about the testing
<mzanetti> mhr3: I'd like to have your opinion too
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but it's only valid for autopilot (mediumtests), no?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... sorry. wrong link.. but its the same in mediumtests
<mzanetti> Saviq: what I meant is that the inidcators_client is in project_name, not test_suite
 * mzanetti has no clue what project_name does btw
 * mzanetti just knows it doesn't break anything if you mess it up :D
<mhr3> mzanetti, might be a bit overkill to create a real scope just to be able to add a few tests
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh, so I fooked
<mzanetti> mhr3: I don't feel comfy with not having tests at all for that scope+categories+filter thing...
<mzanetti> mhr3: I'd say in the end we need to have it
<mzanetti> mhr3: if it should be part of this merge or not... thats a different question
<mzanetti> mhr3: I would actually prefer to have it right here. Makes sure we won't forget it. But otoh I don't want to steer this merge towards a never ending story
<mhr3> should be autopilot thing imo
<mzanetti> true actually
<Saviq> greyback, can you point me to the latest unity8-mir integration branch?
<Saviq> greyback, is it
<Saviq> lp:~unity-team/unity/unity8-integrate-mir/
<Saviq> ?
<greyback> Saviq: yes.
<Saviq> greyback, can you do hangout?
<greyback> Saviq: sure
<mhr3> mzanetti, but then there aren't too many real scopes that autopilot can be checking
<mzanetti> mhr3: what would an autopilot test for this look like? Tbh I didn't fully understand what it does
<greyback> olli: lp:~unity-team/unity/unity8-integrate-mir/
<mhr3> mzanetti, go to the scope page, search for something, preview it, activate it...
<greyback> olli: lp:~gerboland/+junk/qml-demo-shell/
<mzanetti> mhr3: whats the scope page?
<mhr3> mzanetti, the view where the scope is displayed
<mhr3> mzanetti, as in "Home" / "Apps" / ...
<mzanetti> mhr3: whats the name of the apps scope?
<mzanetti> mhr3: the backend
<mzanetti> nvm
<mzanetti> mhr3: not following... I can't preview apps, and I cant activate stuff that I can preview
<mhr3> mzanetti, but soon it will be possible :)
<didrocks> mzanetti: Saviq: back to you in a sec, but basically "it works"
<didrocks> mzanetti: Saviq: more details in few minutes
<didrocks> pstolowski: the revert didn't work
<didrocks> bregma: pstolowski: mhr3: so, unity have now 30 tests failures on one config
<didrocks> has*
<mhr3> didrocks, maybe the filter thing seb128 mentioned?
<didrocks> bregma: pstolowski: mhr3: I can --overwrite the revert
<didrocks> mhr3: I think it's what makes the previews test failing, right
<didrocks> mhr3: the thing is that the new xorg is stuck in proposed because of that
<didrocks> any idea how to unblock the situation?
<didrocks> dednick: if you are around as well
<mhr3> didrocks, oh you reverted it already, and there's still 30failures?
<bregma> you mean the revert causes more tests to fail?
<didrocks> mhr3: there were 20
<didrocks> now 30
<didrocks> bregma: yep :p
<didrocks> so, let's me uncommit the revert
<didrocks> and --overwrite
<dednick> didrocks: ?
<didrocks> sounds find to you?
<didrocks> dednick: we have a lot of AP tests failing
<didrocks> and really need to release today to unblock proposed
<bregma> worth a try, but I can't see how the revert would cause _more_ tests to fail
<didrocks> seb128 saw some artefacts (the filters staying up)
<mhr3> didrocks, are you sure the testing behaved fine?
<didrocks> bregma: same here, maybe due to nux?
<didrocks> mhr3: it took latest unity build with the revert from what I see
<mhr3> didrocks, maybe the dbus thing again?
<seb128> well, what I see here is that the filter UI is always on when opening the dash, after you used the preview screen to run an app once
<didrocks> mhr3: no, it's not a dbus thing (in fact, it's a lack of memory one) and we didn't have it, the tests run in one hour
<didrocks> I'm sure it's due to what seb128 is seeing (for the impacted tests)
<bregma> I can repro the filters problem every time, the revert should fix (just) that
<dednick> didrocks: which jenkins job?  ps-unity-autopilot-trunk ?
<didrocks> dednick: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=autopilot-intel/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/ with the revert
<didrocks> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=autopilot-intel/343/
<mhr3> didrocks, could we run something to give us dbus stats per tests run?
<mhr3> didrocks, like number of calls etc
<mhr3> maybe something is spamming dbus and that's why things sometimes fail
<didrocks> mhr3: if you have something to propose, yeah :)
<mhr3> bustle-count would work, but it doesn't seem to be available anymore :/
<dednick> most of the preview failures are because there are no results.
<didrocks> dednick: you think a network issue?
<didrocks> (run 345 if you want to follow)
<dednick> didrocks: doubtful it's network. should have local results.
<dednick> mhr3, didrocks: maybe scope is crashing?
<didrocks> possible as well…
<didrocks> jibel: I can't access /var/crash?
<didrocks> didn't we have the core files reported in the host?
<mhr3> it's not just scopes, it's also hud that is not working and bamf
<mhr3> so very much a global dbus thing
<jibel> didrocks, apport is not installed
<jibel> done
<didrocks> mhr3: weird that both machines went down at the same time, let's see with this one
<didrocks> we can't tell anything, it's a fresh reboot, nothing run before
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher-api-pinning/+merge/173064/comments/387309
<mhr3> didrocks, maybe they found a way to reproduce it 100% :)
<didrocks> mhr3: ahah
<mhr3> anyway, i gotta leave early today, hopefully the second run will be fine :)
<didrocks> Saviq: mzanetti: ok, while it's running the tests, so about the version
<mhr3> cyas
<didrocks> mhr3: enjoy your week-end!
<Saviq> mhr3, cheers
<mhr3> didrocks, you too
<didrocks> so you have A which deps on a new version of B, right?
<seb128> didrocks, mhr3: weird, not sure if that's the same issue, but http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/344/label=autopilot-ati/testReport/ubuntu_html5_theme.tests.test_rss_reader/UbuntuThemeRSSReaderTestCase/test_appDoesLoads/
<mzanetti> mhr3: bye bye
<seb128> "    raise RuntimeError("Search criteria returned no results")"
<didrocks> seb128: no, it's a missing dep I guess
<seb128> I wonder if something is broken with dbus
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, but A won't build until B is released
<didrocks> Saviq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#My_package_B_depends_on_a_new_symbol_I_just_added_on_A_or_needs_to_be_rebuilt_against_an_ABI_breakage_in_A
<Saviq> s/but/and/
<didrocks> you follow that, right?
<didrocks> normally, it shouldn't need a release
<tsdgeos> greyback: mzanetti: Saviq: all: This is my patch idea (haven't tried it yet) for the creation of delegates of part of a listview and not its full height http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/789926/ any quick comment?
<tsdgeos> not really happy with the naming
<didrocks> so, let's see B is at 0.41
<Saviq> didrocks, didn't read through that yet, but was sure it's going to be there :|
<mzanetti> didrocks: its not only a new symbol... its changed existing symbols
<didrocks> mzanetti: ah, this is an ABI break then
<didrocks> mzanetti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I_need_to_break_an_API.2BAC8-ABI :)
<mzanetti> didrocks: ofc :)
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> so, basically, this should work
<didrocks> you bump the upstream versoin
<didrocks> like 0.42.1+13.10.20130815-0ubuntu1 (or 0.42.1-0ubuntu1)
<didrocks> and bump B to 0.42.2-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> in debian/changelog
<didrocks> the upstream merger will append bzr<rev>
<didrocks> so 0.42.2bzr<rev>…
<mzanetti> didrocks: right... we thought about versioning too... but hoped to get along without it for a bit as breakage will happen on a frequent basis for another month or 2
<didrocks> meaning that once you build-dep against << 0.42.2
<didrocks> you will have it in the upstream version :)
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, if don't bump the soname of the libs, it's the only sane way to deal with it without breaking everyone I'm afraid
<didrocks> bumping the version + Breaks
<didrocks> mzanetti: please do not hesitate to tell me if the description is obscure (and it's a wiki, feel free to improve it ;))
<mzanetti> didrocks: sure
<greyback> tsdgeos: I was thinking "viewPort{Begin,End}" but it's not really the viewport is it
<Saviq> didrocks, so the new ABI version will get pushed through daily release manually?
<Saviq> didrocks, as it will break the stack, because A didn't yet land (CI didn't pass)
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, no, it should be automagic :)
<Saviq> didrocks, and so it won't build
<didrocks> Saviq: you need to land both the same day
<didrocks> you don't need to wait for a day to release the other one
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, but we can't land A
<didrocks> why?
<tsdgeos> greyback: well in our case it will be, but it's not necessarily it
<Saviq> didrocks, because CI fails for it
<didrocks> Saviq: you do have a local repo for the upstream merger, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, because B isn't released yet
<didrocks> so it should pick the latest?
<greyback> tsdgeos: exactly
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure what "a local repo for the upstream merger" means
<didrocks> ok, let's take an example
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, we have one
<didrocks> ah, better, send the links :)
<Saviq> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher-api-pinning/+merge/173064
<Saviq> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/launcher-backend/+merge/173189
<didrocks> ok, and so unity-api is breaking ABI, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<greyback> tsdgeos: crazy idea: change cacheBuffer to be cacheBufferBegin & cacheBufferEnd. And allow negative values :)
<tsdgeos> lol
<didrocks> ok, so:
<didrocks> unity-api is at 7.80.2+13.10.20130703ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> unity8 at 7.81.3+13.10.20130704ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> in unity-api:
<didrocks> dch -i
<didrocks> change the version to 7.80.3-0ubuntu1 (for instance)
<didrocks> then, in debian/control
<tsdgeos> greyback: that'd make it even harder to get it accepted upstream
<didrocks> on libunity-api0 binary package:
<didrocks> Breaks: unity8 (<< 7.81.4)
<tsdgeos> since it'd be not only a feature they probably don't want, but also a API break
<greyback> tsdgeos: I know. But part of me likes it :)
<didrocks> this is the first MP
<didrocks> then, on unity8:
<didrocks> dch -i
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why you decided against QRect? could be useful for GridView?
<didrocks> change the version to 7.81.4
<tsdgeos> Saviq: because the thing is not made to support rects
<didrocks> so 7.81.4-0ubuntu1
<tsdgeos> and it's a much more invasive change
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that we don't need anyway
<didrocks> Saviq: mzanetti: making sense? ^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, so even in a gridview it's just "above" and "below"?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or "to the left/right"?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i.e. children of itemview have to implement the addVisibleItems(from, to)
<greyback> tsdgeos: I dunno, name is hard. delegateVisible{Begin,End} - subViewPort...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: exactly
<mzanetti> didrocks: hmm... in unity-api we need to set "Breaks: unity8"?
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, to ensure you can't upgrade unity-api without having the right unity8 version
<tsdgeos> greyback: i think i'll leave like it for the moment, test if it works, and if we get the luck they accept this upstream just use the name they want, if we have to distro patch it, then we can discuss the name a bit more :D
<mzanetti> didrocks: that sounds a bit scary, given that in theory you can't know who is using you and what breaks
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, that's why APIs normally have soname versioning
<mzanetti> didrocks: wouldn't it make more sense to depend on a exact version of unity-api in unity8?
<didrocks> but I guess as long as we are in flux, that's why I came with the simplified version
<greyback> tsdgeos: you asked upstream if they're interested in it? I got the impression they want to leave it alone, and come up with something more abstract in future
<didrocks> mzanetti: there is another way…
<didrocks> mzanetti: dark hack :p
<Saviq> didrocks, mzanetti unity-api doesn't break unity8
<tsdgeos> greyback: not yet
<mzanetti> didrocks: ok... if thats temporary I'm fine with it
<Saviq> didrocks, mzanetti as it doesn't link to it
<tsdgeos> greyback: but i want to do a test + use case first
<tsdgeos> so i can have something to sell it
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, I do (currently)
<greyback> tsdgeos: understood
<mzanetti> ah no
<mzanetti> sorry
<didrocks> ah? :p
<Saviq> mzanetti, no you don't
<didrocks> do you break or not? ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, break, but not there
<mzanetti> didrocks: we break at runtime
<tsdgeos> greyback: because otherwise isolated like this seems like a "why do you need this at all?" feature
<didrocks> so if you don't break, no need for the breaks
<didrocks> ah, so yeah, it's a break ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, no we don't!
<greyback> tsdgeos: gotcha
<mzanetti> ah dammit.
 * mzanetti shuts up
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's on libunity-api that we link to
<didrocks> snif
<didrocks> :-)
<Saviq> mzanetti, as we're using the source code directly
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> you statically link?
<mzanetti> didrocks: unity-api has only headers
<Saviq> didrocks, not even, just using the .h as our local source
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<didrocks> so no need for the breaks:
<Saviq> uff
<didrocks> just bumping and changing debian/control build-dep version
<didrocks> so, in that case:
<didrocks> - bump the version of unity-api
<Saviq> mzanetti, didrocks the API version is what's supposed to make sure unity8 and backend implementation to stay in sync
<didrocks> - in unity8, just bump the build-dep against latest unity-api
<mzanetti> right... now I fits what I would have expected
<mzanetti> ok. will do
<didrocks> and that's it :)
<didrocks> thanks mzanetti :)
<mzanetti> no, thank you didrocks
<didrocks> yw!
<Saviq> mzanetti, in that case let's bump the internal API version, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, in CMakeLists
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, also
<Saviq> mzanetti, make unity8-private Provides: unity-launcher-impl, unity-launcher-impl-$the_new_api_version
<didrocks> Saviq: where is the backend implementation right now? because the breaks are against those, then?
<Saviq> didrocks, in lp:unity8 ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, unity8-private
<didrocks> ok then :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, and make unity8 Depend: on unity8-private | unity-launcher-impl, unity-launcher-impl-$the_new_api_version
<didrocks> Saviq: I don't remember, do we extract $the_new_api_version from cmake?
<Saviq> didrocks, not yet
<Saviq> didrocks, well, I ship a .pc
<didrocks> I can work on this if you want
<didrocks> that will automate at least
<Saviq> didrocks, and we need to have some snippets to make the Provides automagical
<didrocks> yeah, it's what I've done for compiz, nux…
<Saviq> didrocks, we'll get there
<Saviq> didrocks, not a req right now
<didrocks> sure, at least, that will ensure that frontend and backend are in sync
<didrocks> and built against the same unity-api
<Saviq> didrocks, I expect you to have more pressing matters
<didrocks> Saviq: that's not untrue TBH ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: just, while I'm thinking about it, what is contained in libunity-api0? as the backend/frontend directly includes the .h and communicates directly then?
<Saviq> didrocks, other things
<Saviq> didrocks, that nothing uses yet, AFAIK
<didrocks> ok
<Saviq> didrocks, but even then, will we need a Breaks: for every rdepend?
<Saviq> didrocks, what if we don't know the rdepend?
<didrocks> Saviq: if you bump the virtual dep with the api version, the virtual package trick will ensure we don't need the Breaks:
<didrocks> (once we have done the trick ;))
<Saviq> didrocks, ok good
<didrocks> and I think at some point, we'll treat the soname as it should, bumping with libunity-api1… and so on :)
<Saviq> didrocks, ok one last thing
<Saviq> didrocks, we don't have the case right now, but let's assume later we might have
<Saviq> didrocks, if unity-api would release with the new ABI
<Saviq> didrocks, it would break the stack
<Saviq> didrocks, because unity8 wouldn't be there yet ('cause it didn't pass CI)
<didrocks> Saviq: the part I don't understand is why it didn't pass CI?
<didrocks> within the same sday
<didrocks> day*
<didrocks> baiscally, you bumped the version of unity-api
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, but we're not building against trunk of unity-api
<didrocks> from 7.80.2+13.10.20130703ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1 to 7.80.3
<Saviq> didrocks, but against a released version
<Saviq> didrocks, unless I don't know something?
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, that's an issue, not sure how your CI is different from the other configs
<didrocks> Saviq: for unity and so on, we have a "local repository"
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm not saying it is :D
<Saviq> didrocks, until now it was like that
<didrocks> I did that some times ago and I think that's what is used (not sure it's used everywhere still)
<Saviq> didrocks, with the phablet-land
<didrocks> so basically:
<didrocks> -> unity-api builds, the version becomes 7.80.3bzr<rev>-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> the unity MP is approved, build-dep against 7.80.3
<didrocks> it founds it in the local repo and build against it
<didrocks> (we had the case tons of time between compiz/nux/unity)
<didrocks> then, you have the generic-medium-tests
<didrocks> not sure if they use this local repo?
<didrocks> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=autopilot-intel/345/?
<didrocks> better, but still some previews issues
<Saviq> didrocks, ah, local *dpkg* repo
<didrocks> seb128: pstolowski: bregma: dednick: ^
<didrocks> Saviq: right :)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, that's exactly what we thought should happen :)
<Saviq> didrocks, is that per-stack repo or global?
<didrocks> Saviq: per-stack
<Saviq> didrocks, exactly!
<didrocks> ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, DONE
<didrocks> ahah
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑ see, they did it already how we said it should be done ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, only thing is they both need to land the same day
<Saviq> mzanetti, between that every stack has a local dpkg repository with the latest landed things
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, landing everything within the same day (before 00 UTC) is the only contract with dailies :)
<mzanetti> ah. cool
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher-api-pinning/+merge/173064/comments/387336
<pstolowski> didrocks: no videos?
<didrocks> pstolowski: no, see the discussion above why
<didrocks> pstolowski: I think we can reenable it for one run, but it will be already EOD
<kgunn> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> kgunn, pong
<mzanetti> didrocks: mind verifying how badly I messed up?
<mzanetti> didrocks: this would the breaking api: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher-api-pinning/+merge/173064/
<didrocks> mzanetti: sure :)
<didrocks> "bump the version a bit more" <- love it :)
<mzanetti> didrocks: I assumed that daily releasing will add the +<data>... etc on its own again
<didrocks> mzanetti: right
<didrocks> mzanetti: hum, it should be 7.80.3-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> rather than 7.80.2-0ubuntu1
<dednick> Saviq: how are the plugins imported by unity8 nowadays? ie how does it know where to find them
<didrocks> 7.80.2 < 7.80.2+blabla
<mzanetti> didrocks: note that the -0ubuntu1 wasn't there before. so this would increase it already. but I don't know
<didrocks> mzanetti: no no, you need to bump the upstream version
<mzanetti> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> mzanetti: btw, it's -0ubuntu1 (not -ubuntu1)
<didrocks> did I mess up the doc?
<mzanetti> didrocks: no
<mzanetti> didrocks: you didn't mess up. I did
<didrocks> mzanetti: ok, I'll add a blink tag then! :p
<mzanetti> didrocks: do I actually need the -0ubuntu1 at all then?
<mzanetti> it wasn't there before
<didrocks> mzanetti: daily release should deal with native version, but you will have a lintian warning until then
<mzanetti> didrocks: and the depending would be "libunity-api-dev (>= 7.80.3)", correct?
<didrocks> mzanetti: exactly :)
<Saviq> dednick, same as usual, TBH not sure why autopilot complained
<Saviq> dednick, as Unity.Indicators is installed to ${SHELL_PRIVATE_LIBDIR}/qml correctly
<Saviq> dednick, otherwise it would fail when simply ran
<Saviq> dednick, if you can't figure it out, I will Monday
<Saviq> EOW
<Saviq> o/
<dednick> Saviq: ok. have a good weekend
<pstolowski> didrocks: ping
<dednick> Saviq: how is the qml imported normally? how does it know to look in x86_64-linux-gbu/unity8/qml ?
<dednick> could be because the executable isn't unity8? rather it's looking in x86_64-linux-gbu/indicator_client/qml
<pstolowski> didrocks, seb128: quick question - can you run /usr/share/software-center/software-center-dbus in S?
<seb128> pstolowski, do you get the bug Laney was just mentioning in #ubuntu-desktop?
<didrocks> pstolowski: running here
<pstolowski> seb128, didrocks: yes. this break App Scope results. and at least two of the AP tests
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> that makes sense!
<pstolowski> seb128, didrocks: 'More suggestions' category is missing in Apps. And all app previews miss data
<dednick> anyone know how to get qml to output the import paths when you run an app?
<didrocks> pstolowski: that starts to make sense with the hypothesis "it's the dist-upgrade from proposed" which breaks things
<didrocks> pstolowski: I'm rerunning right now with new xorg, but nothing else dist-upgraded
<mhr3_> dednick, QML_IMPORT_TRACE=1
<dednick> mhr3_: ta.
<dednick> bit extreme though ;)
<dednick> Saviq: think i got it. forgot the fallback imports, so wasn't looking in unity8/qml when installed
<RS> Hello - I was wondering if someone could give me some assistance please?  :-)
<RS> I installed Lubuntu 10.x because my old laptop does not have pae - i upgraded and now have ubuntu 12.04 - but my desktop still shows Lubuntu and not Unity
<RS> I would really like Unity but not sure how to get this now
<RS> hi
<RS> hi
<RS> hi robotfuel
<robotfuel> hi RS
<RS> hi - I have a question - I am a new user - are u familiar with Ubuntu/Lubuntu?
<RS> I mean can u help me with a technical question
<robotfuel> RS: maybe you are interested in the #ubuntu channel, if you don't have a question about unity?
<RS> this was the link for me to go to it said on another page - this is the ubuntu-unity room?
<RS> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-unity
<RS> ?
<RS> I am trying to use Unity
<RS> but it is not working
<arsson> http://askubuntu.com/questions/110516/is-there-a-way-to-install-unity-or-gnome-shell-along-with-lubuntu
<RS> thank you arsson - I will check out the link
<arsson> it may be risky
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-06
<jbicha> could someone review the patch for bug 1069644?
<ubot5> bug 1069644 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity help screen does not list Super+C for Photo lens" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069644
<jbicha> can I run a command to get a list of available scopes?
<jbicha> I'm thinking about extending the search tab in the Privacy Settings panel to allow users to easily enable or disable scopes since that's not very discoverable or intuitive in Unity 7.1
<jbicha> I see there's a gsettings for disabling: com.canonical.Unity.Lenses disabled-scopes
<jbicha> (by available I mean installed scopes)
<jbicha> the final mockup on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings suggests that's a desired feature for mobile at least
<jbicha> anyway, I reported bug 1198554 with what I figured out in case somebody wants to try to implement it
<ubot5> bug 1198554 in activity-log-manager (Ubuntu) "Allow enabling/disabling Unity scopes from Privacy Settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198554
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-07
<matematikaadit> hello, is this the right channel for asking a problem about unity desktop?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-30
 * tsdgeos reports back from holiday week #1
<tsdgeos> bitten by mosquitos all over
<tsdgeos> have to type slower because of swollen mosquito-bit finger
<tsdgeos> am i going to be killed if i mention we should move to Qt5.3.1 insteadd of Qt5.3.0?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: what's the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/swipe_down_close_no_remove_dash/+merge/221996 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Saviq found some issues and put it back to needs review
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I have then done/fixed it on top of the QtComp branch
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/swipe_down_close_no_remove_dash/+merge/221996 saying it's done in the qtcomp branch?
<tsdgeos> so it's clearer it's "done-ish"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<Cimi> mako improved so much over the last months
<Cimi> exciting
<mhr3> tsdgeos, could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/caching-image-provider/+merge/224415 pls? it seems to be causing memory corruption and i have no idea why
<tsdgeos> mhr3: how does the memory corruption manifest?
<tsdgeos> i.e. what do i do to make it crash?
<mhr3> Saviq, also, async image providers suck, qt is using a single thread to request them, so basically all requests to custom image providers get serialized
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it's kinda random and i can make it happen only on armhf
<mhr3> tsdgeos, basically play with it on phone and it crashes after a while
<mhr3> tsdgeos, fwiw it's in 005
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> mhr3, requests, maybe, but the provider can return and fill the image later, no?
<Saviq> mhr3, if not, QTBUG
<mhr3> Saviq, nope, the sync part of it (the actual ->requestImage() calls) is serialized cause it's being done by just one thread
<tsdgeos> mhr3: not the cause of the problem for sure but i'd say if (uri.search(/^http(s)?:/) == 0) { should be if (uri && uri.search(/^http(s)?:/) == 0) { since we're passing down stuff we previously were not checking was undefined or anything
<Saviq> mhr3, well, yeah, but I was under the impression that you can return an empty image and fill it later, isn't that how asyncing custom providers work?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope
<mhr3> Saviq, not as far as i know, after you return the image, it will try to just upload it to the gpu, no?
<tsdgeos> async providers just promise they won't crash if running in a multithread env
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos, :|
<Saviq> mhr3, OTOH, the provider is just a single object, right (as opposed to a factory)?
<Saviq> mhr3, so that kinda precludes multiple requests at the same time
<mhr3> Saviq, not really, the docs do explicitely say that the methods image provider implements need to be reentrant
<Saviq> mhm
<Saviq> mhr3, in any case, that calls for a QTBUG to find out what's the deal and what can be done about it... like 90% of our SDK uses a custom image provider (via the image://scaled/ provider for @blah) :|
<mhr3> well, the thread is per QQmlEngine, but i haven't seen there being multiple QmlEngine, when can that happen?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i really can't find anything wrong in the code, but otoh i'm not really much into std::future (i should look at them more carefully)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i think it actually has something to do with the future/promise
<tsdgeos> mhr3: might as well be that the glibc/arm implementation of it is not totally perfect
<tsdgeos> it's not like stuff like that hasn't happened before
<mhr3> dont even want to think about that
<mhr3> tsdgeos, were you able to rep the crash?
<mhr3> maybe it's just me in the end? :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: still flashing the phone, just came back from a week of holidays today
<mhr3> tsdgeos, right, sorry for jumping on you like that :)
<tsdgeos> it's ok :)
<mhr3> guess i could try to reimplement it using simple mutex and condvar
<tsdgeos> may be one way to try to get it fixed
<tsdgeos> mhr3: if you give me soem time i'll try it on the phone and see if i can make it crash too
<Cimi> Saviq, I updated infographics apart moving infographics code to sdk, which I will start now
<Saviq> Cimi, ktx
<mhr3> tsdgeos, think i fixed it, will rebuild the silo
<tsdgeos> mhr3: cool
<mhr3> tsdgeos, oh, should add the js check.. how do i check if something is string?
<mhr3> cause ints won't have .search() :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: there's the tyeof thing
<mhr3> -    if (uri.search(/^http(s)?:/) == 0) {
<mhr3> +    if (typeof uri == "string" && uri.search(/^http(s)?:/) == 0) {
<mhr3> ^^ k?
<tsdgeos> triple equal to be more JS
<mhr3> Saviq, btw anyone trying u8 on the device with valgrind? it's *very* unhappy about things
<mhr3> might have something to do with hybris, but still... at least having a suppressions file would be nice
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos has experience
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i just ignore all that crap
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: agreed someone that knows about android should look at it and either fix it or provide a supressions file
<mhr3> tsdgeos, do you also get the please use --workaround-gcc-bug thing?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> don't remember i get that no
<mhr3> hm, when i tried it, it started to print hundreds of those, so after a while it just went - oh yea, too many error, i won't report any more
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> mhr3: does adding --smc-check=all-non-file help?
<mhr3> haven't tried that
<tsdgeos> give it a go
<tsdgeos> i think i'm using it
<mhr3> yea, from reading about that, i guess it could help
<mhr3> don't feel like trying to launch it under valgrind again, too much pain and takes ages :P
<tsdgeos> :D
<greyback> any chance we could get https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/84026/ landed in our Qt5.3? I really miss my scrollwheel in QtC
<tsdgeos> greyback: let's just update to 5.3.1 :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: or that :)
<tsdgeos> i'm confused :/
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7725836/
<tsdgeos> how can root be null :/
<greyback> dat be f*cked up yo
<greyback> tsdgeos: does it crash?
<tsdgeos> greyback: i can make it assert or crash or work depending on the elements of that list i comment out
<greyback> tsdgeos: eeek
<tsdgeos> yep
<mhr3> Saviq, ok, so i'm ready to land 005, seems like it's no longer crashing which is good :) the question is are we ok about loosing http pipelining?
<Saviq> mhr3, QNetworkAccessManager doesn't do it?
<mhr3> Saviq, it does, but as i said earlier, requests from image provider will be serialized, so it will never ask for an image until the previous one finishes loading
<Saviq> mhr3, well, as it's cached... shouldn't it be better anyway?
<mhr3> it should... once they fix the servers
<Saviq> mhr3, most times we shouldn't even hit the servers, right?
<Saviq> based on cache control?
<mhr3> yea.. it's just they don't serve cache control yet :)
<Saviq> so it'll get worse before it gets better? ;)
<mhr3> kinda... it will still use the cache, but it will have to validate it first
<Saviq> ah so just the HTTP header?
<mhr3> yep
<mhr3> fwiw that's like 90% of the latency :P
<Saviq> trueth
<mhr3> but will still save quite some data
<Saviq> mhr3, what's the feel btw?
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, let me reflash current image to be able to tell :)
<mhr3> Saviq, or you can check 005
<Saviq> dednick, hmm DashContent failure in move-indicator-qml now?
<dednick> Saviq: hm. i'll take a look
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! On the last image we noticed a crash happening during unity8 tests, probably causing a test failure
<sil2100> Saviq: psivaa filled in a bug for it:
<sil2100> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1329141 <-
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329141 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed while running test_can_launch_multiple_applications" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<sil2100> Saviq: it might not be unity8 here at fault, but still I guess you would be able to judge the best
<Saviq> sil2100, if it's qmlscene crashing, then it's not unity8 at fault for sure ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, if you get some symbols, please let us know
<sil2100> Sure :)
<mhr3> Saviq, when you know what you're looking for, you can see that things take longer to load
<Saviq> mhr3, I'm starting to wonder... maybe we just need a caching proxy on the device :P
<Saviq> mhr3, what's the ETA on fixing the servers?
<mhr3> Saviq, i did have the same idea... but shelved in the crazy folder :P
<Saviq> not so crazy now!
<mhr3> Saviq, for click store it was on staging on friday, but had some issues
<mhr3> Saviq, we could still go with what you did - set the cache on the global QmlEngine's network access manager
<mhr3> then it will at least still do the pipelining
<mhr3> but then we won't be able to cache scaled images
<Saviq> mhr3, I'm leaning towards that, we were just missing the per-request setting to use the cache on no network?
<mhr3> that shouldn't even be necessary when the servers are fixed
<Saviq> well, I'd rather not rely on all servers being fixed ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, the scaling is most important for svgs, and we could put those through a different code path than the rest
<Cimi> Saviq, i am lost with the inline diffs
<Cimi> do you have a tip to see where you comment?
<Saviq> Cimi, click on "see inline diff" in the comment header
<Saviq> Cimi, and then scroll, unfortunately
<Cimi> Saviq, but sends me to your first comment
<Saviq> to find
<Cimi> not the new added
<Saviq> Cimi, right, if it's on the same revision, it's not great
<facundobatista> Holas
<Cimi> Saviq, I think it doesn't work great with the current implementation, can we stick to the old reviews until they fix the ui?
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Saviq> Cimi, I will use it
<Cimi> I'm scrolling in this super long page trying to find your comments
<Saviq> it's not great, but it's still much better
<Cimi> and where you replied
<Saviq> Cimi, Ctrl+F
<Cimi> before was simply looking at the comment, easy
<Cimi> so I should ctrl f saviq? :)
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, you know it was me that commented
<Cimi> Saviq, so basically what's wrong is the wrapper?
<Saviq> Cimi, its existence
<Cimi> I thought it was fine
<Cimi> abstract programming
<Saviq> Cimi, just for the purpose of having 2 props, there's no point in adding another object / hierarchy level
<Cimi> Saviq, that's because now we have two props
<Cimi> we might change implementation
<Cimi> anyway ok
<Saviq> Cimi, when we change the implementation so that it requires a wrapper, let's!
<Cimi> Saviq, so I should remove the first preload in tests/qmltests/CMakeLists.txt ?
<Saviq> Cimi, LD_ only matters for linking, for dynamically loaded libraries
<Cimi> I thought I needed it for test/mocks/Infographics
<Cimi> to avoid using thr system one
<Saviq> Cimi, ld doesn't know anything about QML, qmldir or whatnot
<Saviq> Cimi, that's what you have QML2_IMPORT_PATH for
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, although makes testing the infoghraphics harder
<Saviq> Cimi, what does?
<Cimi> Saviq, because you'd have to use the whole greeter then
<Saviq> Cimi, when?
<Cimi> Saviq, merging Greeter/Infographics.qml into Greeter/GreeterContent
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm not saying you should do that
<Cimi> Saviq, I'd have to move the tests into tstSingleGreeter
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm saying the Item in Infographics.qml is not needed
<Cimi> sh using CrossFadeImage directly?
<Saviq> yes
<Cimi> that was abvious
<Cimi> my bad
<Saviq> mhr3, so what do we do, what do we do? it's a rock and a hard place :|
<mhr3> Saviq, i want proper async image providers :/
<Saviq> mhr3, I *know*, and a way to override the default one...
<mhr3> Saviq, if we're not going to do caching of scaled images, i think we should just override the network access manager
<mhr3> Saviq, although you didn't like it's feel either when you tried it right?
<mhr3> its*
<Saviq> mhr3, that was non-authoritative...
<Saviq> mhr3, I never tried on device
<Saviq> mhr3, and spent like 2 minutes on this
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, let's revisit it, i'll build it in 005 and see if it's better
<Saviq> mhr3, yup, thanks
<mhr3> Saviq, can you change owner of https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/cache-network-data to unity-team?
<kgunn> tsdgeos: welcome back!
<tsdgeos> kgunn: hi
<kgunn> dednick: do you just need a volunteer for review ?
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.call-hint/+merge/218627
<dednick> kgunn: hm. nearly. i'm busy fixing the tests.
<dednick> i'll put it back in wip
<kgunn> dednick: its fine...
<kgunn> pretty large code diff, i never realized it was that meaty
<paulliu> Saviq: if I want to test the logout Dialog stuff. I'll need to trigger a fake dbus event. Does that mean I need to go writing some code in tests/mocks/Unity/Session? Is tests/mocks for that?
<Saviq> paulliu, yeah, you want a mock object that doesn't actually talk DBus
<Saviq> paulliu, but you can control from the test
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. got it.
<Cimi> Saviq, branch updated
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Saviq> dednick, could you go through https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/suru-switch/+merge/207991 please
<Saviq> dednick, stuff this depends on is built in silo 004
<Saviq> dednick, ah crap, need to put the image thing in settings components, settings UI is broken with it, too :|
<dednick> Saviq: image thing?
<Saviq> dednick, I had to re-do SDK's Icon
<Saviq> dednick, to maintain aspect ratio of icons
<Saviq> dednick, bug #1284235
<ubot5> bug 1284235 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Icon has to be sized explicitly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284235
<tsdgeos> dandrader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7726801/ looks scary
<dednick> Saviq: property string iconPath: "/usr/share/icons/suru/status/scalable/%1.svg" - is that your fix for it picking up the lower prioirty icons?
<Saviq> dednick, not really, I need to load the images directly through Image
<Cimi> mterry, we have a crash on the wizard with the wifi
<Saviq> dednick, themed icons can only be square
<Saviq> dednick, side-effect is indeed that the priority problem is gone
<Saviq> dednick, it's a nasty hack, but we won't fix it properly in time
<Saviq> dednick, and we need to land this shit finally
<dednick> Saviq: uhuh :)
<Saviq> dednick, another solution welcome
<Cimi> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1334203
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334203 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-system-settings-wizard crashes/freezes when using the back button" [High,Incomplete]
<Cimi> mterry, I had a look, and I will have a look now
<Cimi> mterry, if you have ideas... throw
<dednick> Saviq: write a c++ image component?
<Cimi> mterry, from what I have seen, it's the property http://paste.ubuntu.com/7710506/
<mterry> Cimi, I haven't looked into that yet.  Not sure off the top of my head
<Saviq> dednick, that doesn't solve the problem that themed icons can only be square by definition of the icon theme
<Saviq> dednick, so would be a workaround just as the one I'm proposing
<mterry> Cimi, ah maybe destroying that property is buggy
<Saviq> dednick, the index.theme files only deal with one-dimensional "size" of the icon, resulting in the assumption that the icons are square
<Saviq> dednick, which means you'd need to load the image file to find the aspect ratio out, at which point the whole icon theme system becomes kinda useless
<mterry> Cimi, maybe also related to bug 1335298
<ubot5> bug 1335298 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-system-settings-wizard crashes on stop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335298
<dednick> Saviq: hm. I'm sure the bluetooth icon was rectangluar at some point.
<Saviq> dednick, sure, that's why unity7 has its own loading implementation, too ;)
<dednick> Saviq: although that may have been due to some aspect
<Saviq> dednick, battery is rectangular
<Cimi> mterry, but not bug on our side?
<Cimi> mterry, do you know what can we do to workaround this property?
<mterry> Cimi, I don't know if it's a bug on our side or not
<Cimi> mterry, I don't think it is
<Cimi> mterry, commenting out that code makes the wizard stop crashing
<mterry> Cimi, does other code that uses UnityMenuAction have this problem, is what I'm wondering?
<mterry> Cimi, i.e. is it a problem with UnityMenuAction, or how we use it
<Cimi> dednick, about the crash with UnityMenuAction
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7710506/
<Cimi> dednick, this makes the wizard crash on some occasions
<Cimi> dednick, do we have similar crashes somewhere else on the platform?
<Cimi> dednick, are we using it wrong in the wizard?
<dednick> Cimi: can you send a stacktrace?
<Cimi> not sure hot to get it
<Cimi> mterry, to get stacktrace we attach gdb right?
<mterry> Cimi, yeah
<Cimi> which dbg symbols we need?
<dednick> Cimi: apport-cli /var/crash/XXX.crash
<Cimi> mterry, in order to reproduce bug I need to have wifi off
<Cimi> so might try to manually get dbg
<mterry> Cimi, you probably want qtbase5-dbg at least
<mterry> Cimi, not sure which package has UnityMenuAction
<Cimi> mterry, qmenumodel
<Cimi> but I don't see dbg for it
<dednick> libqmenumodel
<Cimi> dednick, and debug symbols?
<dednick> Cimi: libqmenumodel0-dbgsym
<Cimi> it's not on the phone
<Cimi> what shall I enable?
<Cimi> who knows guys?
<dednick> Cimi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<dednick> on phone presumably
<dednick> Saviq: you need me to check that branch out now, or you doing something in usc for it?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, I'll have another usc branch for this in a few mins hopefully
<Cimi> dednick, mterry http://paste.ubuntu.com/7726901/
<Cimi> so yeah I need those symbols
<dednick> Cimi: that trace was fine.
<dednick> Cimi: where is the code?
<Cimi> dednick, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/wizard/qml/Pages/20-wifi.qml
<Cimi> line 121 I think
<tsdgeos> kgunn: Saviq: some managementarial decision needed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1332598
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332598 in Unity 8 "make testShell crashes" [Critical,In progress]
<tsdgeos> upstream guys that can decide on that bug seem to be away for a while
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-settings-components/status-icon/+merge/225034
<tsdgeos> dandrader: can you confirm that your crash is also gone if you use the patch from https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/88717/ ?
<dednick> hm. network indicator doesnt seem to work on desktop anymore...
<dednick> tedg: ^ ?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, will try it now
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes, it does fix it!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so how do we proceed in here? ↑
<dednick> Cimi: hm. doesnt seem to crash on desktop.
<dednick> Cimi: does it always happen under certain cirumstances? how to reproduce?
<dandrader> mzanetti, hey, what's the situation with "dash as an app"?
<dandrader> ie, why did we stop working on it?
<mzanetti> dandrader: we decided to land that separately, no?
<mzanetti> dandrader: we didn't really stop working on it
<dandrader> mzanetti, I don't remember. that's why I'm asking :)
<kgunn> tsdgeos: so iiuc, upstream says "your patch is our best guess"
<kgunn> "use it, until we fix it"
<mzanetti> dandrader: that's one step towards that: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/new-header/+merge/224585
<tsdgeos> kgunn: upstream says "the guys that knows how this works are on holiday, your patch doesn't look terribly wrong to the guys left"
<mzanetti> dandrader: once this has landed there shouldn't be any links between shell and dash any more in the code.
<mzanetti> dandrader: I already have a branch here that creates an application binary for it
<dednick_> Saviq: has that usc branch gone into the silo?
<kgunn> tsdgeos: based on your experience & dandrader, we should go for a distro patch  & stick it in ci-train...we can always ask for more extensive testing
<tsdgeos> kgunn: +1
<mzanetti> dandrader: one thing missing is we need ApplicationManager pick up applications started by upstart (as opposed to ubuntu-app-launch) so the dash would appear in the running apps list
<kgunn> e.g. get a qa resource at least, and maybe pull in some app folk
<dednick_> Saviq: ubuntu-settings-components  branch that is
<tsdgeos> does anyone know if Mirv is on holiday?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I decided not to make Gerry do that before we have QtComp in, or at least in the silo
<kgunn> tsdgeos: he was...
<tsdgeos> he always does the ci-train-ing of Qt stuff for me
<kgunn> mmm he's Finnish....might be long vacation
<Saviq> dednick_, not yet, lemme add
<mzanetti> kgunn: tsdgeos: yeah, I think its another week
<dednick_> Cimi: not sure if you got my message. How do you reproduce the crash? doesnt seem to occur on desktop
<kgunn> mzanetti: did you get a Qt-patch in ci-train ?
<kgunn> ...i know the process is a little diff
<mzanetti> into the train yes, not sure if it made it into the image yet
<dandrader> mzanetti, because I think "dash as an app" is an important piece in the "shell rotation" story
<mzanetti> dandrader: I agree that might make things a lot easier
<kgunn> mzanetti: did you use a canonical branch ? or just local mod and give src ball to core dev
<kgunn> assuming you did this w/o Mirv
<mzanetti> dandrader: well. afaik we were also not enabling rotation for the first batch of QtComp goodness
<dandrader> mzanetti, on the phone. Dash stays in portrait but the indicartors panel,  launcher etc do rotate according to app preferences
<mzanetti> kgunn: I used the kubuntu-packagers branch and proposed my change towards that
<mzanetti> kgunn: after I figured we got the packages from that one lately
<dandrader> mzanetti, and we hopefully also mitigate (or even eliminate) that horrible ~2 secs gui choke when resizing unity8 due to a rotation
<mzanetti> dandrader: huh? we're going to rotate launcher and panel but not the rest?
 * mzanetti wonders how we even do that
<dandrader> mzanetti, with dash as an app?
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, dash might choke, shell won't ;)
<mzanetti> ah... yeah, once its an app, yes
<mzanetti> I thought dandrader was doing that with current codebase
<Saviq> dednick_, is building
<mzanetti> dandrader: so yeah, after QtComp is in the silo and requires less attention we're going to do the appman changes and finish my branch with the separate app for the dash
<mzanetti> dandrader: then you can finalize the rotation along with that
<Cimi> dednick_, on the phone
<Cimi> dednick_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/qmenumodel/+bug/1334203
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334203 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-system-settings-wizard crashes/freezes when using the back button" [High,New]
<Cimi> dednick_, basically on the phone, you have to do
<Cimi> rm /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/%
<Cimi> rm /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/*
<Cimi> then
<Cimi> rm /home/phablet/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run
<Cimi> reboot
<Cimi> at the wizard, wait till it loads wifi then you tap back
<Cimi> happens 100% here
<kgunn> tsdgeos: are you familiar with that part of the process ? (see zanetti's post wrt kubuntu-packagers)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, kgunn: fyi, this is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+merge/224517
<kgunn> yep...i see it now, tsdgeos, if you  can upload in the same fashion & get me the mp, i can get you on the ci-train
<dednick_> Cimi: need to connect to a wifi hotspot?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: tomorrow :)
<kgunn> tsdgeos: no worries...you can hit up Saviq you're morning, he can get you on the train
<tsdgeos> cool :)
 * tsdgeos leaves for the day
 * kgunn feels qt code control less out of control than he thot...
<kgunn> still seems funky
<Cimi> dednick_, no
<dednick_> Cimi: didnt work for me.
<Cimi> dednick_, clear as I said
<dednick_> Cimi: i'm flashing device.
<Cimi> dednick_, do not connect to any wifi
<dednick_> Cimi: i didnt
<Cimi> dednick_, otherwise bootstrap
<dednick_> Cimi: heh. good luck getting me to do that ;)
<Cimi> dednick_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/qmenumodel/+bug/1334203
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334203 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-system-settings-wizard crashes/freezes when using the back button" [High,New]
<Cimi> dednick_, luck?
<dednick_> Cimi: :( nope
<Cimi> dednick_, do you want me to test code?
<Cimi> dednick, do you want me to test code?
<dednick> Cimi: give me a minute.
<Cimi> ok
<dednick> Cimi: reproduced.
<mhr3> Saviq, here?
<mhr3> Saviq, when you will be - https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/cache-network-data/+merge/224995 seems to work fine and ready for landing in 005
<dednick> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/unitymenuaction.lp1334203
<Saviq> mhr3, kk
<Saviq> seb128, could you please resubmit https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/use-theme-icons/+merge/214950 using lp:~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/use-theme-icons instead?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-01
<mzanetti> moin moin
<Saviq> hi ho
<Cimi> mzanetti, we have a fix for the wizard https://bugs.launchpad.net/qmenumodel/+bug/1334203
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334203 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-system-settings-wizard crashes/freezes when using the back button" [High,New]
<Cimi> "we" as in nick has :D
<mzanetti> yep, I've seen that yesterday
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! When can we expect silo 004 to land finally?
<Saviq> sil2100, today
<sil2100> \o/
<mhr3> Saviq, me first, me first!
<sil2100> :|
<Saviq> mhr3, got a reviewer yet?
<mhr3> Saviq, sure, you! :)
<Saviq> mhr3, in that case, me first :P
<mhr3> touche
<seb128> Saviq, hey, sorry I was off yesterday, do you still want me to resubmit some u-s-s changes?
<Saviq> seb128, yes please
<seb128> Saviq, k, having a look
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how do we get https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+merge/225119 into a silo?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I need to build a source package and we need to upload it manually
<Saviq> sil2100, right? to push a source package through silo, someone with the rights needs to dput it to the PPA?
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, just add the source package name to the right column and then provide us with a source package which we can dput for you :)
<Saviq> sil2100, yup, will do
<seb128> Saviq, so, what do you want me to do with https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/use-theme-icons/+merge/214950? I'm not sure to understand
<dednick> Saviq: can we land https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/menu.plugin/+merge/224616 today?
<seb128> Saviq, do you just want me to push to a shared location because you have changes to do on top or...?
<Saviq> seb128, just resubmit your MP with my branch
<Saviq> seb128, I don't have the permissions
<Saviq> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/use-theme-icons/+merge/214950/+resubmit
<Saviq> seb128, yes, because I have changes on top
<seb128> Saviq, I don't understand why you simply don't propose your for merging?
<seb128> like let's call mine superseeded
<Saviq> seb128, that's what resubmitting does ;)
<Saviq> seb128, but keeps a connection between the superseded and new one
<seb128> oh
<seb128> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/use-theme-icons/+merge/225122 like that?
<Saviq> seb128, yup! thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> Saviq, is that going to land today? I've a setting landing I want to do at some point, just trying to figure if I should wait for you to be done ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, I want to land today
<seb128> great
<tsdgeos> oh noes
<tsdgeos> i'm now getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730416/ on testshell still
<tsdgeos> on shutdown
<mzanetti> anyone knows how volume up/down keypresses end up in the apps right now?
<Saviq> mzanetti, they don't end up in the apps
<Saviq> mzanetti, or well, if they do, that's not expected ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, or well,
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think that is expected (although lacking some policy thing still)
<Saviq> mzanetti, shell just gets all the events
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean unexpected as in no one *coded* it
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's just a side effect of lack of implementation
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope... I know it broke some time ago and someone fixed it again...
<Saviq> mzanetti, shell is an input filter, but we have no way to filter key presses
<mzanetti> I think it was tvoss
<Saviq> mzanetti, we only filter touch events with the InputAreasa
<Saviq> -a
<Saviq> mzanetti, keys just go to the focused app *and* shell
<Saviq> mzanetti, and yeah, the real solution would be to deliver them to shell, then to app, then back to shell
<mzanetti> why doesn't it work in QtComp branches any more then?
<Saviq> mzanetti, because you replaced the input system
<mzanetti> ok... I guess I'll have a chat with Daniel when he shows up
<Saviq> mzanetti, check out src/main.cpp:147
<seb128> dednick, hey, who does qmenumodel code reviews for you usually?
<seb128> just asking because of https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/unitymenuaction.lp1334203/+merge/225063
<seb128> larsu, ^?
<larsu> seb128: sometimes :) not so much recently though. I'll have a look but won't top-approve yet
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<dednick> seb128: Cimi should probably give it a test before top approving to ensure it fixes th issue he was having.
<seb128> dednick, k
<dednick> Cimi: ^ fix for your wizard problem
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/no_model_reset_from_destructor/+merge/225127
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok... I guess I'm fine with that change (need to branch and read surrounding stuff still)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but seems this is getting "fixed" upstream too
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> for 5.4
<tsdgeos> it's been fixed already
<tsdgeos> but this is easier than fighting the powers to get yet another qt declarative patch in :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: agreed
<Cimi> dednick, testing now
<Cimi> dednick, seb128 fixed for me, thx
<dednick> Cimi: ta. can you top approve?
<Cimi> dednick, done
<Cimi> dednick, you might want to change the copyright from the test file
<dednick> Cimi: ta
<karni> facundobatista: mhr3: would it be true the departments are sorted alphabetically, regardless of the order they're feed to the framework?
<karni> is there a way to order them the way a developer wants isntead?
<mhr3> karni, hm, don't recall such limitation, if that's the case, the ui is doing it :)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ^?
<karni> That is possible.
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> no
<karni> I'd like to have the control over the order of departments. It is natural that some (at the top) could be more important than the others.
<tsdgeos> don't recall adding any code for that
<karni> haa, I think I know the problem
<karni> this is server scope. Python: feeds.keys() is unordered
<karni> feeds is a dict, my bad. thanks mhr3, tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> :)
 * karni hides ashamed he once again had to bounce of this channel heh
<mhr3> we're the debugging ducks :)
<tsdgeos> karni: a fixed problem is nothing to be ashamed of :)
<karni> :)
<apw> it looks like a libgtop2 ABI bump has just broken bamfdaemon, and thereby unity7
<Saviq> dednick, can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-settings-components/status-icon/+merge/225034
<Saviq> dednick, I'll do https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-settings-components/suru-theme/+merge/220739 now
<Saviq> dednick, reviewed ↑, small things
<mzanetti> paulliu: hi, mind adding the checklist and top-approving now that we have a design approval: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-drop-spacing/+merge/224094
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src/+merge/225134 is the last branch we need to make testShell pass
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh ok, let's land this together
<tsdgeos> +1
<facundobatista> Holas
<tsdgeos> hi there
<facundobatista> karni, the server returns the the departments alphabetically ordered (at least that is the intention... if you find an example where they're not, it's a bug)
<karni> facundobatista: the problem was that I actually used Python set .keys() to iterate through. the server returns them ordered the way the scope feeds them, not alphabletically :)
<karni> facundobatista: unless you're talking specifically about amzn - yes, it's alphabetical there, I believe
<facundobatista> karni, do sorted()
<karni> facundobatista: nah, I actually wanted a non-alphabletical sort :) thanks!~
<facundobatista> karni, btw, if you iterate over a dict, you'll get its keys, so sorted(the_dict) will work
<karni> facundobatista: right, thanks for the tip :)
<facundobatista> karni, ah, you have departments more important than others?
<karni> facundobatista: correct :)
<karni> facundobatista: I now just feed them the order I want
<facundobatista> yeap
<karni> facundobatista: why does amazon scope use single space for query when surfacing?
<facundobatista> karni, IIRC, you need to send that, otherwise it won't answer correctly
<facundobatista> (that is: a generic search, useful for surfacing)
<karni> facundobatista: I see Keywords=' ' -- so this is Amazon specific, right?
<facundobatista> karni, yes
<karni> ack
<dednick> Saviq: any idea why overriding sets in settings app doesnt work?
<Saviq> dednick, no, it's completely bollocks
<Saviq> dednick, but I don't want to block on this
<Saviq> dednick, as you can see it worked in the test (and actually works in unity8)
<dednick> Saviq: hm. and should it be a string rather that an array?
<dednick> ie. why are we testing multiple sets?
<Saviq> dednick, yes we are
<Saviq> dednick, in settings, for example, some of the icons come from the apps set, some from the status set
<dednick> i c. and we don't know which one beforehand? or is it just because of this FIXME?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, we don't
<Saviq> dednick, we just get the name
<Saviq> dednick, the FIXME is just about the default being [ "status" ] instead of what it is now
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<dednick> Saviq: done. just some small bits
<Saviq> dednick, fixed
<Saviq> dednick, can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/suru-switch/+merge/207991 too, or should I find another victim?
<dednick> Saviq: can do. just busy with usc review
<Saviq> dednick, k thanks
<dednick> Saviq: fixed  https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-settings-components/suru-theme/+merge/220739
<dednick> Saviq: is the theme changing on desktop as well?
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<dednick> ok
<Saviq> dednick, I mean under unity8 desktop
<Saviq> on that note
<Saviq> bregma, seb128, could you please test out silo 004 under unity8 desktop session?
<dednick> Saviq: hm. you removed the UBUNTU_ICON_THEME from autopilot cmake? Is that sorted by the code now?
<Saviq> dednick, we don't have any say in that any more
<Saviq> dednick, UITK hardcodes the theme
<dednick> ok. thought it might
<Saviq> since https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1284218
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284218 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Use mobile icon theme in UITK apps" [High,Fix released]
<dednick> so much for theming...
<Saviq> dednick, you don't need layouts in build-deps do you?
<dednick> Saviq: for tests
<Saviq> dednick, are there tests for StandardMenu?
<Saviq> or is something wrapping it?
<seb128> Saviq, I don't have my test machine with me atm ... bregma, can you do it?
<dednick> uhhh. maybe not.
<dednick> but there will be :)
<Saviq> dednick, ok ;)
<Saviq> ACK
<bregma> Saviq, I'm doing it -- just a sanity test, right?  we shouldn't see anything new or unusual?
<Saviq> bregma, yes, it should just look better ;)
<dednick> Saviq: no gu rounding?
<Saviq> dednick, see commit comment
<Saviq> dednick, now that icons are non-square
<Saviq> dednick, we ended up with huge gaps between icons
<bregma> Saviq, change is bad, I want my old Unity 8 back, I'm off to complain on the internets
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> dednick, because e.g. they *just* passed gu boundary, or were just under
<Saviq> dednick, that ended up throwing them all over the place, it looked really bad
<dednick> Saviq: design know about that? there is a specific requirement about that.
<Saviq> dednick, there *was*
<Saviq> dednick, it was for the old icons
<Saviq> dednick, let's go with that now and I'll let them know
<Saviq> dednick, and see if they care any more
<dednick> Saviq: ok. :)
<karni> Would it be possible to have surfacing in a scope different than the root of the departments tree? (imagine I have quite heavy "All" department and, while I want it to be available to the user, I would like to start with a subdepartment instead for initial surfacing)
<karni> One of the ways would be to actually have the "All" department as one of the subcategories, but the order wouldn't look right (in this case, something I currently have as a subdepartment could take place of initial surfacing)
<Saviq> karni, I can't think why not
<Saviq> karni, you just need to make sure that the department you send with surfacing is a child
<Saviq> karni, and has parent info
<karni> Saviq: right. I'll look closer at the amazon scope. thanks
<karni> Saviq: what exactly you mean by "has parent info" ?
<Saviq> karni, it needs the name and id of the parent scope
<Saviq> s/scope/department/
<Saviq> karni, hmm not sure your side of the API looks the same as mine ;)
<Saviq> karni, you'll have to check with pstolowski / mhr3
<dednick> Saviq: hm. slider test failed on jenkins...
<karni> Saviq: yeah, looking at the doc now, and can't figure it out. I'll try digging, thanks
<Saviq> dednick, lemme see
<dednick> Saviq: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-settings-components-qmltests-utopic/3/?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, fails locally, too
<Saviq> dednick, looks like the tap misses the button TBH
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, probably due to a failed icon load
<dednick> Saviq: oh. min/max button tests. probably isn't one if there isn't an icon :)
<Saviq> dednick, well, they're there...
<dednick> Saviq: possibly still loading when the test is run. changing shape maybe
<Saviq> dednick, heh, actually slightly different issue ;)
<Saviq> dednick, fixed
<dednick> Saviq: needs putting into https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-settings-components/suru-theme/+merge/220739
<Saviq> dednick, ah, right
<Saviq> wrong branch
<Saviq> dednick, done
<dednick> Saviq: approved
<Saviq> dednick, tx
<Saviq> dednick, re-ack please, had to merge
<dednick> Saviq: done
<Saviq> o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please merge your qtbase and qtdeclarative branches, there was stuff in distro that was not on the branches, so you need to bump changelog more
<dednick> Saviq: is there a new icon theme not released yet? I'm missing a alarm icon
<dednick> https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/suru-icons/+merge/217767 ?
<Saviq> dednick, it's in silo 5
<Saviq> dednick, that branch, that is
<Saviq> dednick, looks like you're right, we're missing it in the theme
<dednick> Saviq: unity8 is in the silo
<dednick> 5
<Saviq> dednick, meant silo 4 sorry
<Saviq> dednick, can you see its name in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log?
<dednick> Saviq: file:///usr/share/icons/suru/status/scalable/alarm.svg
<dednick> Saviq: getting quite a few errors.
<dednick> althought they're probably just from first icons failing
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> dednick, hmm can you see what names are being tried for the alarms icon? (somehow I don't get it here at all)
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmm, against which branch then?
<Saviq> dednick, in theory you should get the qwarn
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the branch is updated already
<tsdgeos> ah, so only remerge
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
 * Saviq needs food
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't see any diff
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7731339/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src/revision/182 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/revision/159
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah huh
<Saviq> rsalveti, the changes from Albert's branches were not in distro yet
<Saviq> rsalveti, your change was already released as ubuntu5
<Saviq> rsalveti, but we need a change on top of that
<rsalveti> let me check
<rsalveti> Saviq: oh, right, sorry, 11 hours jetlags are not helpful
<rsalveti> let me fix those
<rsalveti> Saviq: should I just upload to the archive?
<Saviq> rsalveti, well, sure
<rsalveti> give me a sec
<Saviq> rsalveti, I wanted to push through silo, 'cause I'm not powerful enough
<Saviq> rsalveti, just do a sanity-check on the changes then
<rsalveti> yeah
 * Saviq really needs food
<rsalveti> Saviq: they are upstream changes
<rsalveti> so fine
<Saviq> rsalveti, well, one of them is rejected upstream ;)
<rsalveti> Saviq: :-)
<Saviq> being a hack, and in lieu of a proper fix
<rsalveti> right
<dednick> Saviq: "image://theme/alarm-clock,alarm"
<dednick> it's in actions set
<Saviq> dednick, ah, nasty
<Saviq> dednick, will add actions there then
<Saviq> dednick, pushed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: rsalveti; it's technically not rejecte but "let's wait for the guy that knows better to approve or reject"
<rsalveti> alright
<dednick> Saviq: so where?
<dednick> to.
<Saviq> dednick, unity8
<Saviq> dednick, just added "actions" as a fallback set
<dednick> Saviq: ah
<Saviq> dednick, I'm in quick'n'dirty mode now, didn't you notice? ;P
<Saviq> FOOD
 * Saviq suspends to not hear the pings
<dednick> ahha. i did :)
<dednick> Saviq: reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/suru-switch/+merge/207991. tiny fix
<davmor2> Saviq: you have another mode?
<dandrader> mzanetti, if I slowly do a right edge-drag and release before it leaves phase 0 I'm getting "Cannot read property 'fullscreen' of null" because of "root.fullscreen = ApplicationManager.get(index).fullscreen;" in "function snapTo(index)" which uses index===1
<dandrader> mzanetti, but when you have only one app running
<dandrader> mzanetti, there's only index 0
<mzanetti> dandrader: pushed a fix for that like 2 minutes ago
<dandrader> :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: am I correct with this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/new-header/+merge/224585/comments/541168
<dandrader> mzanetti, you mean the lower right part of the "SEARCH" label?
<mzanetti> dandrader: no, the search label in the panel is gone... Instead we have a magnifier glass icon in the header of the dash, at the right edge
<mzanetti> dandrader: and parts of it are not clickable
<mzanetti> I'm quite sure its the 2 grid units used for the drag area at the right
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah, ok. then yeah, your comments sounds right
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ^
<Saviq> davmor2, pfft!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you can tryPageHeader, it won't happen there
<dandrader> mzanetti, gesture canceling will come after qt comp has landed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ?¿
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but as all the apps use the same header and have icons in the same place, I don't think its a real issue
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: re comment https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/new-header/+merge/224585/comments/541168
<tsdgeos> why is half of the thing not being clickable ok?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah, the shell's right/left edges drag areas cover it
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> :/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: after QtComp has landed those areas will inject clicks to the app behind if its not a real gesture
<dandrader> mzanetti, tsdgeos can't we add some right margin to the icon so that it doesn't stand so close to the edge?
<mzanetti> dandrader: no
<dandrader> btw, haven't seem the thing yet
<mzanetti> well, the SDK would need to do that in the header for all apps
<Saviq> dednick, fixed, pushed
<dandrader> mzanetti, a workaround, if this is really bothering, is to reduce the height of the right-edge EdgeDragArea so that it begins right below the header
<tsdgeos> dandrader: mzanetti: let's just land QtComp :D
<mzanetti> dandrader: I don't think this is a real issue. Otherwise apps people would have complained already
<mzanetti> dandrader: its just that tsdgeos found it in the review and hence the discussion popped up
<mzanetti> dandrader: but here's one for you: in QtComp's input handler we'd need to forward keypresses to the apps again
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: Saviq: done, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.3.0+dfsg-2ubuntu6 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/5.3.0-3ubuntu6
<mzanetti> dandrader: QtComp breaks for example Volume up/down keys in apps
<Saviq> rsalveti, thanks
<tsdgeos> +1
<sil2100> Saviq: when are we landing 008 :8 ?
<Saviq> sil2100, no idea
<dandrader> mzanetti, could you add it here (if it's not there already)? -> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1Balt7jlHQlNuf7RBuXYjnYJWaICd_wTRpSVfTYYb3cQ/edit#gid=0
<Saviq> sil2100, you'll need to talk to tvoss :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: just added it
<mzanetti> dandrader: 22
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> btw, see 21
<mterry> Does anyone have any experience with QFuture?
<kgunn> greyback_: so dednick and i were just chatting on trust prompts then we started talking about use of desktop file hints...and why unity-mir "verifies" this, is it _only_ to launch from the command line ?
<greyback_> kgunn: yes, only for that reason.
<greyback_> kgunn: I want to remove it ultimately
<kgunn> greyback_: wow...ok, so if we wholly rely on the "system" to check security...and we remove this, then we don't really need to add anything
<kgunn> back in place
<greyback_> kgunn: yep, can move the decision making into that "system"
<greyback_> whetever that is
<greyback_> appArmor?
<kgunn> greyback_: so if an app shows up (e.g. a trusted provider) wanting to connect to mir & draw stuff...and its been "checked" by app armor at the mir socket level then
<kgunn> unity-mir just says "ok"....never refuses for any reason
<greyback_> kgunn: well unity-mir still needs to know the desktop file associated with the process
<kgunn> greyback_: hmmm, that's the prob as dednick pointed out....trusted provider won't have a desktop file
<kgunn> assoc'd
<greyback_> which would be a pity. A trust provider would ideally have a manifest file of some kind to tell shell "this is how I want my splash screen to look"
<greyback_> and I think desktop files are good for that
<dednick> but the desktop file is found when we have the app id from upstart isnt it?
<dednick> greyback_: so do we really need anything in "authoriseSession"?
<greyback_> dednick: if that trust helper is launched via upstart, then yes. But I saw people saying that dbus activation could be used
<greyback_> in that latter case, unity-mir only gets a PID. It can't reliably associate an appId & thus desktop file with that
<dednick> greyback_: but the prompt providers could be started by upstart maybe?
<greyback_> dednick: if we can convince everyone to do that, then I think we're golden
<kgunn> dednick: if that's the case...that'd be a new mandate not discussed yet
<dednick> not sure about that though...
<greyback_> nor am I.
<greyback_> proper integration of dbus-activation and upstart would be only way to make everyone happy
<greyback_> but that's not trivial I'd imagine
<mzanetti> dednick: when I have a bluetooth mouse attached, unity8's indicator only shows battery status of that mouse instead of the notebook
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah... sucks huh
<mzanetti> dednick: is that indicator-power?
<dednick> mzanetti: yep
<mzanetti> ok, reporting
<greyback_> mzanetti: I've that problem with my desktop. My bluetooth keyboard always reports 0 battery, so I always have a red battery symbol
<greyback_> would be nice to see both power icons
<dednick> greyback_: so, should we just be authorizing everything coming into autoriseSession?
<kgunn> greyback_: dednick ....so i'm re-reading, iiuc, you're saying...desktop file not used for "authorization"...but good for things like "here's my splash screen"...so more about user exp affectations
<mzanetti> greyback_: heh, I remember KDE had this problem about a year ago... it would even suspend my PC when the mouse runs empty :D
<kgunn> dednick: much simpler way to ask the question :P
<mzanetti> or not suspend the PC if the mouse is full
<mhr3> tsdgeos, how doable is another chevron on the scopes category headers?
<greyback_> dednick: no, every app must have a desktop file. A trusted helper isn't an app, so perhaps can be exempt from that
<tsdgeos> mhr3: to do what?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: or you mean a different shape?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, to perform a new query, possibly open temp dash page
<tsdgeos> waht?¿
<mzanetti> greyback_: if you wanna add something or confirm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1336285
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336285 in Unity 8 "When a Bluetooth mouse is connected, indicator-power reports only that information instead of notebook battery" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> tsdgeos, design...
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so every line has two different "buttons"?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, well, no, the original expanding chevron should go away
<tsdgeos> mhr3: not doable timewise, i have 1.5h of work left and them i'm off until next tuesday
<tsdgeos> :D
<mhr3> there should be "See more" below the first row
<kgunn> greyback_: but then how do you "know" its a trusted helper ?
<kgunn> or a trust provider
<dednick> kgunn: at the moment, authoriseSession is used to reject everything that unity doesnt consider a legal unity application (ie doesnt have a desktop file so will not appear in application lists). However, there are some exceptions to that rule, eg OSK.
<dednick> It also allows us to start processes via command line by providing a desktop_file_hint so that it will consider these processes as unity applications.
<dednick> bit more complicated way of thinking of it ;)
<mhr3> s/first/x-th/
<greyback_> kgunn: that's the problem. unity-mir has no way to determine that, something external needs to know
<dednick> kgunn: in trust sessions current unity-mir implementation, we have added the trust sesion processes to that list of exceptions which include OKS
<dednick> s/OKS/OSK
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i'm mostly wondering if it's tweaking a bit of qml or more involved
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i'm not sure i understand the concept yet
<kgunn> dednick: so sounds like your task is more like you originally described
<tsdgeos> mhr3: which of the 3 different chevrons we have in deparments has to be replaced/changed?
<dednick> kgunn: what we decided in the meeting now (as i understood), was to created a socket in mir which is pre-trusted, and will bypass the autoriseSession process.
<mhr3> tsdgeos, not about departments
<tsdgeos> :D
<dednick> kgunn: the helpers will connect to this trusted socket
<tsdgeos> sorry
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you mean https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/grid-see-more ?
<tsdgeos> it's doable
<tsdgeos> needs work
<tsdgeos> that branch probably doesn't compile nor merge anymore
<mhr3> ah, yea, that will be part of it
<dednick> kgunn: but the trust prompt providers will not, which is why they still will go through authoriseSession.
<tsdgeos> and by doable i mean "it's not hard", not "we have time" ;)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, then the other part is conditionally adding a chevron to some categories
<dednick> greyback_: i was just saying return true from authorizeSession, not to give everything "app status"
<tsdgeos> mhr3: it's not impossible if we get a design, but i for sure don't think i'll have cycles for it
<tsdgeos> dash overview still needs to be done ^_^
 * tsdgeos jumps over the window
<dednick> ie. only things with a dekstop file will become apps, but we don't reject session connection attempts.
<mhr3> tsdgeos, that's why i'm asking how complex is it, maybe i could manage
<dednick> greyback_: ^
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you could give it a try, shouldn't be ultra hard
<greyback_> dednick: then _anything_ can connect to Mir. We wanted shell to mediate exactly what can connect or not.
<mhr3> tsdgeos, wanted to hear "easy / simple", not "not ultra hard" :P
<dednick> greyback_: yeah, but "what cant" ?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, which means "only mildly hard"? :)
<greyback_> dednick: seems a security risk to allow processes to connect to mir, but are "ignored" by the shell
<greyback_> dednick: app that does not have a desktop file associated with it, or app which already has running instance.
<greyback_> same old stuff
<dednick> greyback_: anything stopping you from running an app on your desktop?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: means easy if you have the time
<kgunn> dednick: i _think_ i understand, and yeah...so you and greyback_ are still determining, does unity-mir really have an "authorization" role to play here...
<greyback_> kgunn: dednick: the reason we impose a strong app-desktopFile connection with Mir & authorizeSession is to avoid the horror that is BAMF in today's unity desktop, which uses complex heuristics to try match a process with a desktop file
<greyback_> it is also a security and performance restriction, only letting things connect to Mir that a user expects
<Saviq> dednick, I pushed the fix to unity8 btw
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/scope-customizations/+merge/225170
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, saw that, thanks!
<tsdgeos> i'm going to try to do some small stuff before leaving
<tsdgeos> but mostly anotated with TODOs what i think needs doing
<Saviq> yup
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yey, customizations, the server should already provide logos for a few scopes, did you see any?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: didn't try ^_^ just on the test apps
<tsdgeos> mhr3: know which scopes?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, amazon
<tsdgeos> let me see
<mhr3> tsdgeos, +wiki, +grooveshark
<tsdgeos> mhr3: yep, they show up
<tsdgeos> we're having a pixelization problem somewhere i'd say though
<mhr3> tsdgeos, snap a screenshot so cwayne is happy :)
<mhr3> or maybe don't then :P
<cwayne> hah, i've already branched it and am building now :P
<tsdgeos> mhr3: cwayne: http://i.imgur.com/T6oD5it.png
<cwayne> holy crap that makes me happy
<tsdgeos> cwayne: you need unreleased ubnutu-sdk stuff to run it, may not be so trivial
<tsdgeos> cwayne: mzanetti has some custom build debs for you if you really want to
<cwayne> i think i need to be at a sprint with you guys so I can properly repay all of you with beers
<cwayne> id like to if there's debs :)
<tsdgeos> <mzanetti> https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~mzanetti/qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin_0.1.47+14.10.20140618-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<tsdgeos> <mzanetti> https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme_0.1.47+14.10.20140618-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<tsdgeos> -*- mzanetti hopes you use amd64
<mhr3> tsdgeos, oh yea +ebay :)
<dednick> Saviq: approved.
<Saviq> dednick, o/
<Saviq> dednick, top-ack?
<dednick> Saviq: done
<Saviq> \o/
<dednick> now. some food would be nice...
<bregma> I get a segfault in Unity8 on the desktop today, during startup
<bregma> #1  0x00007fffef5903fc in ServerStatusListener::started() () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libunity-mir.so.1
<bregma> anyone else see that?
<Saviq> greyback_, ↑↑ ideas?
<greyback_> bregma: never seen that ever before. Backtrace possible?
<bregma> greyback_, I'm currently installing ddebs (hope they're available for the packages)
<kgunn> dednick: do you need some reviewer love on
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.call-hint/+merge/218627
<kgunn> Saviq: ^ it'd be great if we can land this by thurs
<kgunn> think nick was updating tests y'day....but should be good now?
<Saviq> kgunn, sure, doable
<bregma> greyback_, I'm wrong about a segfault, it's just caught in some kind of loop receiving SIGSTOP and eventually gets killed
<greyback_> bregma: ok, thanks for letting me know
<Saviq> bregma, did you manage to test silo 4 with the new icons then?
<Saviq> dandrader, would you have time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.call-hint/+merge/218627 ?
<dandrader> Saviq, I can do it first thing tomorrow
<Saviq> dandrader, that would be great, thanks
<dandrader> Saviq, btw, where's the "Approved by: " line in commit messages?
<dandrader> Saviq, I've a feeling that automation will never come back :(
<Saviq> dandrader, file a bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself
<Saviq> dandrader, assign sil2100 to it
<Saviq> dandrader, it'll happen :)
<dandrader> Saviq, reported it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1336409
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336409 in Ubuntu CI Services "Merge proposals that that get in lp:unity8 are missing "Approved by" lines" [Undecided,New]
<dandrader> Saviq, but I'm not able to assign it to him
<dandrader> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1336409 could you please take it? :)
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm, so you know the proper wording for this stuff ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, kinda have to ;)
<Saviq> daaamn ^W
<dednick> kgunn: yup, it's ready to be reviewed
<mzanetti> Saviq: what up? :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, I tend to press ^W a lot to close tabs in firefox
<mzanetti> ah :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, but with two screens I often end up doing that in the xchat window
<Saviq> hence leaving the channel
<mzanetti> hey, just flashed latest devel-proposed. did we anything that could break launching stuff from indicators?
<Saviq> ^Q directed at Qt creator ends up in Firefox sometimes, too ;)
 * mzanetti never closes stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, not that I know of
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems to be broken here :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, I sometimes have like three different QtC with different sessions open
<Saviq> mzanetti, will check in a mo after autopilot finishes
<mzanetti> lately my X seems to crash daily between 6 and 7 pm, that helps with cleaning up windows
<Saviq> you should try Unity, you'd your desktop cleaned up much more often ;P
<Saviq> +have
<mzanetti> why?
<Saviq> j/k
<Saviq> but it's been annoying me a few times lately
<Saviq> ending up in ctrl+alt+backspace
<mzanetti> oh really, didn't have that in ages
<Saviq> sometimes it just locks up for me
<Saviq> today nautilus lost theming
<mzanetti> but as I said, on friday and yesterday this time my X just went away :D but only the work desktop, leaving me with the private one... probably some work hours control feature
 * Saviq should cron something like that
<Saviq> probably just needs to get it from tsdgeos
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> kgunn: packages built
<mhr3> i still like our `restart scope-registry`
<mhr3> which seems to be alias for `pkill -f init`
<mzanetti> hmmm...
<mzanetti> my crashes did happen when calling ./run.sh
<mhr3> if you have init's .crash in /var/crash then that's it
<mzanetti> I do :)
<mhr3> mzanetti, cool... so just wait till 16.04 when we'll have systemd :P
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> I think I have crash files for KDEs crash reporter here
<mhr3> crash-ception
<Saviq> seb128, duude, how long do the settings ap tests take? :P
 * Saviq likes qmltests :P
<AlbertA> can somebody take a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/unity-system-compositor/fix-1336411/+merge/225209
<mzanetti> kgunn: heads up... some dependencies changed in the system => qtmir failed to build in the ppa => mismatch => ppa broken atm :/
<mzanetti> kgunn: seems some transition in the underlaying deps.. should hopefully go away soon
<kgunn> ack
<sil2100> dandrader|lunch: let me take a look ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-02
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm, icon data is stored in accountsservice directly is it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: need to check, one sec
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, not great, means old icons in launcher when they get updated :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes...
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I can't access stuff from the greeter session otherwise
<Saviq> mzanetti, we might need to refresh the data on startup though
<mzanetti> hmm... I think I acutally do that... it's been a while
<mzanetti> Saviq: no. I don't atm
<Wellark> hey, how can I run a single test under qmltest directory ?
<Wellark> from a local checkout
<Saviq> Wellark, make -C builddir testFoo
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I'll file a bug
<Saviq> mzanetti, we should also hook up to app upgrades
<Wellark> Saviq: cool. thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, can I ask you to review https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/unity8/blue-led/+merge/224899
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... wouldn't be some telepathy stuff the better place for this?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's temporary
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'll have a central notification place at some point, telepathy isn't enough either
<Wellark> Saviq: could I get somebody to take a quick look https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/modeminfo/+merge/225159
<Saviq> Wellark, the components should probably go to lp:ubuntu-settings-components
<Saviq> Wellark, and actually you might be able to just use Menus.StandardMenu from https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-settings-components/suru-theme
<Saviq> Wellark, it's landing with the suru theme in a few moments
<Saviq> dednick, looks like this would fall on your plate ↑
<Saviq> Wellark, hmm or maybe not, you have two icons on the left
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. i just saw it this morning
<dednick> Saviq: custom item
<dednick> Wellark: that needs to go into lp:ubuntu-settings-components
<Wellark> dednick: could we move it there if we actually need it somewhere else. it's indicator-network related custom component and will not be used anywhere else
<dednick> Wellark: it will most likely be in settings as well.
<dednick> Wellark: there are no menu components in unity8 anymore.
<Wellark> dednick: settings display the information in an entirely different manner as there is actually room there. this is purely an indicator thing
<dednick> Wellark: is there a spec for this item anywhere?
<Saviq> mzanetti, is there a way we can affect colour of the header icons?
<mzanetti> Saviq: it's uitk's Action component. Don't think it has an api for that.
<Saviq> ok, we'll need it
<mzanetti> Saviq: the back button is even hidden inside the PageHeadStyoe
<mzanetti> Saviq: so when the dash becomes an app, it won't inherit shell's theme any more
<mzanetti> Saviq: will we still need it then?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, scope authors need to have control over that
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. I guess we'd need to talk to timp
<mzanetti> Saviq: will you or should I take care of that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, already talking
<mzanetti> ack
<Wellark> dednick: no, there is none. I discussed this item with mpt at Malta and we agreed that I will cook it up so that we can get the information to the indicator. I will attach the related bug reports to the MP.
<dednick> Wellark: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1OyHUg_uUfmhDNa-9UrMc1tZ_eH_99PEU_V2l1YFA1UY/edit#
<dednick> Wellark: i've commented on your MP
<dednick> mzanetti: do we have sim unlock in the greeter now?
<mzanetti> dednick: define "in the greeter"
<dednick> uuuh. in the greeter screen. ie forced to unlock before get into dash
<mzanetti> dednick: so it won't be "in" the greeter, but yes, it should pop up behind the greeter so you'd get there when swiping the greeter away
<dednick> mzanetti: because apparently that's a requirement.
<mzanetti> dednick: its not there yet, no
<dednick> mzanetti: right.
<mzanetti> dednick: faik Wellark was to take care of that
<mzanetti> afaik
<dednick> mzanetti: ok. it's apparently not supposed to be part of indicators. guess we added that as a temp patch
<dednick> Wellark: ^
<mzanetti> dednick: so all it takes is to fire a notification
<mzanetti> my last information was the indicators were supposed to do that... but its been a while
<mzanetti> I think Saviq has the full plan on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, dednick, yeah the button was temporary, and yes it's supposed to show before the greeter, not sure if cancellable though
<mzanetti> Saviq: Olga revised Katies decision to show it before the greeter
<dednick> Saviq, mzanetti: apparently not. requirement for german operators to enter sim to get to phone.
<dednick> "to phone" - being to be able to use any part of phone
<Saviq> dednick, interesting, Nokia didn't get the memo then ;)
 * mzanetti has a hard time to believe that
<Saviq> dednick, and it's stupid, too - just take the SIM card out and you're in
<dednick> JohnLea: ^
<dednick> heh. true
<dednick> perhaps not germany. he did say "I think"
<dednick> aaaanyway..
<mzanetti> dednick: still, the button in the indicators needs to stay I think
<mzanetti> dednick: if you cancel the dialog, you still want a way to introduce the pin later
<JohnLea> dednick, mzanetti, Saviq; hyia, minor adjustment from my conversation with dednick earlier; the only place users will be able to unlock the SIM PIN is via the screens and designs that I shared with dednick, but this does not necessarily need to block the user from entering the phone as long as when a SIM PIN is needed we can display the relevant screen from the designs I shared and then return the user to where they were.  However if
<JohnLea>  this is not possible for RTM it is ok to require the user to enter the SIM ping before logging into the phone (if this makes you life easier)
<Wellark> JohnLea: umm, which design are you talking about, just to be sure?
<dednick> Wellark: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1VajNkWbBH61iVixXJAmOvNGiG__GWQTMXGNOZijXWJw/edit#heading=h.dxyj97l61sl7
<dednick> it's the greeter design
<Wellark> dednick, mzanetti, Saviq: indicator-network will have to have the SIM Unlock button in the future, too, as already stated that the user might just cancel the sim unlock dialog on the first time
<mzanetti> yep, makes sense to me
<Saviq> Wellark, I agree, it should be triggered automatically by some events (like trying to call a non-emergency number or so)
<Saviq> Wellark, but indeed a clear button to do so is needed, too
<Wellark> dednick: where can we get more info on this requirement from german operators
<Saviq> just a second ago I cancelled the dialog on my N9 accidentally and I had to pop the SIM out and back in, had no idea how to unlock otherwise
<Wellark> sounds like there might be some misunderstanding going on with that requirement..
<dednick> Wellark, Saviq, mzanetti: so we're just going to ignore what the designers say?
<Wellark> SIM code != general lock code
<Saviq> dednick, where does it say the button should not be there?
<dednick> i'm not saying it's wrong. but we'll have to re-work if it is
<dednick> JohnLea just said so. and https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1OyHUg_uUfmhDNa-9UrMc1tZ_eH_99PEU_V2l1YFA1UY/edit#
<Saviq> dednick, I don't think that's what JohnLea said, he just said those are the screens to unlock, not how to get to that screen in case you dismissed it
<Saviq> dednick, that document doesn't cover that use case AFAICT, is all
<dednick> "the only place users will be able to unlock the SIM PIN is via the screens and designs that I shared with dednick" and "as long as when a SIM PIN is needed we can display the relevant screen from the designs"
<JohnLea> Saviq, dednick; ideally for RTM if the user needs to unlock a SIM at a later date they should be directed to the greeter screens https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/toolkit-sync and then back to where they were
<mzanetti> JohnLea: sure... it'll always be the same pinentry screen
<mzanetti> JohnLea: we're talking about how to open it again if it got dismissed when it popped up automatically
<Saviq> JohnLea, you don't want to show it on every unlock after it's dismissed do you?
<Saviq> so there needs to be a way to trigger the SIM entry UI
<JohnLea> Saviq; that can be set in System Settings I think, one sec I'll find the design
<Wellark> JohnLea: SIM PIN != lock code
<JohnLea> Wellark; of course!
<Wellark> looking at the greeter spec it seems to handle SIM PIN the way it should handle lock code
<Wellark> or am I missing something
<dednick> Wellark: it does both.
<mzanetti> Wellark: well, its the same dialog
<JohnLea> Wellark; yes, they are different things, but they are handled in a very similar way
<JohnLea> very similar dialog
<Wellark> so what happens when the user boots up, sees the greeter, sees the <<unlock>> there, swipes the greeter open and then cancels the SIM unlock dialog?
<Wellark> JohnLea: ^
<dednick> JohnLea: i think having quick access button on indicator menu for locked sims wouldn't be a bad thing. Problem with the idea that "if you want to use your phone, then pop up SIM unlock" is that you can't receive calls either. Don't think the user should be prompted for SIM pin every time they use the greeter.
<Saviq> +1
<Saviq> JohnLea, btw, should I add a ubuntu-ux task for purely visual bugs as well? bug #1336731
<ubot5> bug 1336731 in Unity 8 "Sticky headings when scrolling the dash should have some visible separation from the icons that slide under them." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336731
<mzanetti> dednick: I very often intentionally not unlock the sim to not be reachable... but still want to use the phone as a music player.... so if it were me, I wouldn't pop it up every time automatically
<mzanetti> but that's just my 2 cents... I guess I would survive it would do so too
<JohnLea> dednick; the SIM PIN settings are shown at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone  By default a user only ever needs to enter the SIM PIN one time, however in Germany there are different regulations, so the option to for the user to enter the SIM PIN after switching on the phone in order to use the SIM will be switched on
<mhr3> Saviq, can you or someone take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-api/scope-settings-shell/+merge/225287 pls?
<JohnLea> Saviq, yes, add ubuntu-ux for visual bugs as well, thanks!
<facundobatista> Holas
<mzanetti> buenos dias
<sil2100> bregma: hi! Could you give me a ping once you're around?
<bregma> sil2100, sure
<bregma> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> bregma: ;) :D So, I have a question about the compiz landing that's set to Testing: Done right now
<sil2100> Silo 10
<sil2100> bregma: since I already saw a compiz SRU for trusty in -proposed
<bregma> yes, we had to respin the package
<sil2100> bregma: ok, so I'll just re-publish it again then
<sil2100> Thanks
<bregma> sil2100, thanks, we've already been in touch with SRU people, but it was a holiday here yesterday so the middle bits were neglected
<Saviq> mhr3, no api version bump?
<mhr3> Saviq, needs fixing i guess
<mhr3> Saviq, was mostly a question if you're happy with such interface
<Saviq> mhr3, looks fine from what I can tell
<Saviq> mhr3, properties will be a QVariantMap I assume?
<mhr3> pete-woods, ^?
 * mhr3 still needs to look at the actual impl
<Saviq> /food, then new header
<Saviq> mhr3, fyi, new UITK release will happen just after suru, so we won't be blocked by that
<Saviq> *but* sil2100 is chicken and doesn't want to release suru into the same image as new Mir
<sil2100> :|
<Saviq> ;P
<sil2100> I'm not chicken... :|
<sil2100> ;)
<pete-woods> Saviq: yes, the properties is just boring variant map
<dandrader> mzanetti, is there an app that visibly changes when I press the volume keys?
<pete-woods> Saviq: if you're interested in the API usage, I have a "developer UI" (i.e. crappy QML) here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scopes-shell/scope-settings/view/head:/tools/settings/Settings.qml
<dandrader> mzanetti, i.e., showing in its UI in response to the presses
<mzanetti> dandrader: don't think so... I tested with xbmcremote which would changes my living room's volume when the buttons work
<mzanetti> dandrader: but you'd need xbmc running somewhere for that
<dandrader> mzanetti, np, will write a simple qml app then
<mzanetti> ok
<larsu> dednick: hey man, how's it going?
<larsu> dednick: did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-messages/add-simple-dbus-api ?
<larsu> I'm starting to think we should have this API in unity itself and handle notifications and messaging menu with it
<larsu> (this or something similar)
<dednick> larsu: hey. havent seen it.
<kgunn> dandrader: mzanetti greyback_ miracles never stop...mir040 landing in archive atm...so later today we can jettison mir out of rightedge ppa
<dednick> larsu: so that is a dbus menu to add messages to the menu model in indicator-messages?
<dandrader> kgunn, finally :)
<greyback_> kgunn: yay!
<dednick> larsu: dbus api i mean
<larsu> dednick: exactly, but without all the baggage that we needed for the desktop's messaging menu
<larsu> and I think going through a gmenumodel for this just makes it more complicated
<dednick> larsu: right. why would it be exposed by unity8? That means that any app using it would need to be using unity8
<larsu> since we could use the same api for notifications (which uses org.freedesktop.Notification right now)
<dednick> rather than indicator-messages
<larsu> ya, that's my point
<larsu> basically, I want notifications and messaging menu to become the same thing from an apps pov
<dednick> larsu: by notification you mean?
<larsu> ah sorry, bubble notifications
<larsu> and snap decisions
<larsu> snap decisions look exactly the same as entries in the messaging menu on the phone
<dednick> larsu: mmmm. are you meaning that we don't go through indicator-messages at all?
<larsu> ya
<larsu> dednick: if we go this way (notification center style I mean), indicator-messages would only contain code to convert between two kinds of APIs
<larsu> might as well have this in unity8 directly
<larsu> especially considering that we already have a notification api in unity8
<dednick> larsu: so why would we add the complication of 2 paths into unity8 messaging menu?
<dednick> and 2 paths into notifications
<larsu> that's what we have now, I want to consolidate it into one
<larsu> an app now has to talk libmessaging-menu and libnotify
<larsu> and feed both with exactly the same data
<larsu> what I'm proposing is that we only have this new api for both of them
<larsu> and deprecate everything else
<larsu> and since then indicator-messages would only do something  very trivial, get rid of that too
<larsu> just throwing this idea out there for now, I haven't talked to all the relevant people yet
<larsu> (but I guess this is the start of it)
<mzanetti> uuhhh... nasty Qt 5.3 bug (I suppose its qt 5.3): scrolling on unity8's launcher with the mouse wheel scrolls the launcher *and* the dash behind it
<dednick> larsu: gmenumodel business?
<larsu> dednick: hm?
<dednick> larsu: the message menu is described as a gmenuodel
<larsu> dednick: in other news, Chipaca pointed out a bug in the messaging menu: you can't "open" the message below the one you've just activated
<larsu> dednick: right, I don't think it's that beneficial to us anymore
<larsu> hm, untiy8 segfaults when I close it
<dednick> larsu: by open/activate, do you mean expand?
<larsu> dednick: by open I mean expand, by activate I mean click on the app icon
<dednick> larsu: when you click the app icon, it should open the app.
<Chipaca> dednick: put two messages on there, expand the top one and click the app icon
<dednick> oh. other way around
<Chipaca> dednick: the second one moves up, but it seems to get stuck in a weird state, you can no longer expand it
<dednick> Chipaca: hm. mine is ok
<dednick> well, when i click on the app icon my indicators dissapear
<larsu> right, you need to reopen it :)
<Chipaca> yeah, i skipped that bit :)
<dednick> Chipaca: ah. yeah, true.
<dednick> Chipaca: need to expand another one first
<dednick> Chipaca: i think the model thinks it's still expanded
<Chipaca> without knowing the code, that's what it looked like, a model and view out of sync
<dednick> larsu: and as for the api, think you're asking alot there :) It will be a lot of work which we don't "really" need right now.
<larsu> dednick: Chipaca is having trouble implementing push notifications with the messaging-menu API, this would help him a lot
<larsu> dednick: and the same will happen for sdk guys trying to expose both the messaging menu and libnotify to applications
<larsu> dednick: I'm not saying we need to do the full-on switch now
<larsu> which is why I've added it to indicator-messages for now
<larsu> as a transition
<larsu> but before we decide to merge it, I want to make sure we're all on the same page on how to go forward
<dednick> larsu: I don't think it can be in unity8 process though.
<dednick> larsu: will need it in greeter.
<dednick> as well i mean
<larsu> does greeter have bubble notifications? The same would apply to those, no?
<dednick> larsu: don't know about notifications.
<larsu> dednick: who does?
<larsu> Saviq: ?
<Saviq> larsu, there's only a single layer of notifications now
<Saviq> larsu, we did have two when we split the greeter, but we reverted that
<dednick> same with indicators i guess
<dednick> but will be split.
<Saviq> larsu, and ultimately I'm after actually only having one layer of notifications, common for everything, syncing them between greeter and session proved real error prone
<Saviq> we may need one per user, there's investigation to eb had
<Saviq> be
<larsu> Saviq: what do you mean by layer?
<larsu> having it in a separate process?
<Saviq> larsu, no, rendered by the greeter session
<larsu> right, but where does it get the data from?`
<larsu> accountsservice?
<Saviq> larsu, it will have to get it from the sessions, multiplex with its own
<Saviq> there's advantages and disadvantages, but I think we can cope
<larsu> Saviq: makes sense to me. I was just talking to dednick about combining notifications and the messaging menu, since snap decisions look exactly the same as entries in the messaging menu
<larsu> Saviq: and then letting unity8 handle both of them, without the indicator as a middle man
<larsu> do you have any thought on that?
<Saviq> larsu, I think the whole PostOffice approach would facilitate that
<Saviq> larsu, and yeah, don't think there needs to be an indicator in between
<Saviq> larsu, but that's far away
<larsu> Saviq: I've proposed a branch for indicator-messages to help the transition (so that applications / push notification service can already use a simpler API to get stuff into the messaging menu)
<larsu> Saviq: I also don't know how the post office would help here. That's just another consumer of the api, no?
<Saviq> larsu, that's the only thing the app would talk to
<Saviq> larsu, whether that message would result in bubble, bubble+menu entry, menu entry alone, the post office would decide
<dednick> i think it would work well for notifications, but would need some way for the data to live between greeter/unity sessions for messages.
<larsu> Saviq: and the post office talks to unity how?
<Saviq> larsu, I wouldn't want to introduce a temporary API like this unless we have a longer-term plan that this aligns with
<Saviq> larsu, whatever we say works
<larsu> Saviq: that's what I'm discussing right now..
<Saviq> larsu, I won't have time to discuss this properly for a few weeks at least still
 * Saviq hates Qt for the doc url mess, had to remove all related history >:[
<larsu> Saviq: I'm bringing this up now because it's quite hard to integrate with the messaging menu right now and I'm afraid we're wasting some people's time
<Saviq> larsu, is that a public API on the phone anyway? or is this about push?
<Saviq> public/supported
<larsu> Saviq: not public, but for the push guys to use (and later the sdk guys if we ever decide to let apps issue notifications)
<Saviq> larsu, yeah, the "later" part is something that will require the PostOffice discussion to happen properly for sure, if the API is just for push consumption, I'm fine with that
<Saviq> larsu, whether it's going to be a separate process later that will expose the same / similar API and then communicate that to the shell, or just a library shell will load I've no strong opinion on, both works just fine
<larsu> Saviq: right, that's what I'm thinking. It would even live in indicator-messages at first (for the transition)
<larsu> I did call it com.canonical.Notifications though
<larsu> not sure if that's what we want
<larsu> I do like the thought of merging notifications and this, though
<Saviq> larsu, it's internal API for push consumption alone, not *really* important
<Saviq> larsu, sure, completely agree, but not *now* ;)
<larsu> Saviq: okay, understood :) I do find it a bit odd with how low of a priority everyone treats notifications and the messaging menu
<Saviq> larsu, it's not low priority, they just work good enough as they do now, no significant work has been planned on those for first release
<Saviq> larsu, we're driven by business and design req, nothing came on that topic from there
<larsu> Saviq: that's my point. "nothing came from there"
<Saviq> larsu, must mean it's purrfect, what you complain about!
<larsu> Saviq: :) I don't know. I don't think it's good enough at all. Do we have apps other than phone that puts stuff into the messaging menu?
<Saviq> larsu, you know lifecycle prevents that on the phone anyway
<Saviq> so not a huge prio
<sil2100> seb128, Saviq: I can also publish the suru silo now if you want, but only on your resposibility! What's in that silo? Is that only some path change for the themes or something more complicated?
<Saviq> sil2100, the default icon theme changed, icons got updated in apps, unity8 and settings had some adaptations to new icon sizes
<Saviq> sil2100, I can take on the responsibility if you need me to
<Saviq> whoa it's 4pm already
<larsu> Saviq: lifecycle prevents it because we have a bad API. Why do we have push notifications anyway if this doesn't work?
<Saviq> larsu, what doesn't work? push notifications are not lifecycled, push is exactly one way to "escape" lifecycle
<larsu> Saviq: ah, the idea is that apps can only notify about something via push for now?
<Saviq> larsu, yes
<Saviq> larsu, if they're focused, they shouldn't even use notifications / messaging menu as... they're focused
<Saviq> larsu, and if they're not focused, they're suspended, so they can't do it anyway
<Saviq> larsu, so system services / push are the only way to issue notifications / messaging menu items
<larsu> Saviq: fair enough, thanks
<karni> mhr3_: I could have done something wrong, but I wouldn't expect to meet an assertion in scoperegistry :) Any ideas what could have gone wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7737096/
<mhr3_> karni, display name unset for a new scope?
<karni> mhr3_: you're right, I'm using cmake to configure the ini file, and removed the setting SCOPE_TITLE from my CMakeLists, thanks
<dandrader> Saviq, completely forgot about that indicators mp review
<Saviq> dandrader, I'd have pung you, but the afternoon crept up on me
<mhr3> Saviq, yey, cache-control in production for the click apps server
<mzanetti> Saviq: still around?
<Cimi> Saviq, you know where ApplicationManager.keyboardVisible is defined? (real one, not mocks)
<greyback_> Cimi: it's in unity-mir
<greyback_> Cimi: I thought you were going to ask me tomorrow
<eridu> hey everyone; I'm seeing a regression in Unity in the HUD alt-tap behavior
<Cimi> greyback_, I grep for it and nothing appears
<eridu> after upgrading to 14.04, the HUD started being launched even if I used a key chord like alt-b or alt-f as long as the tap is short enough
<eridu> should I report this as a bug, or is there anything I could do first to ensure it wasn't my own system?
<greyback_> Cimi: right you are. It's long gone
<Cimi> greyback_, wondering how the shell works then...
<greyback_> eridu: I say you should log it as a bug
<eridu> greyback_: how do you recommend doing that? is there an apport line I should run so that all the right information gets harvested?
<Cimi> greyback_, we have this piece of code in the shell is doing nothing
<greyback_> Cimi: so I see. OSKController is only thing managing keyboard as far as I know
<greyback_> Cimi: dead code I guess
<greyback_> 4menot4U
<greyback_> bollocks
<Cimi> greyback_, so why the shell has input filtering under osk?
 * greyback_ changes password
<Cimi> tomorrow...
<greyback_> Cimi: lp:unity-mir src/modules/Unity/Application/OSKController.qml
<greyback_> that should be doing all you need, but yes tell me tomorrow what's wrong
<dandrader> greyback_, have you been able to successfully use QLoggingCategory filtering yet?
<greyback_> dandrader: I did ages ago with a test. But I've not tried it since. Note that all messages are enabled by default so far
<Saviq> mzanetti, back
<dandrader> yeah, that I know
<mzanetti> Saviq: reading through the merge... you often comment the import version bump
<mzanetti> Saviq: I asked sdk people and asked if they think its a problem if I have mixed stuff from e.g. Ubuntu.Components 0.1 and ..Themes 1.1
<mzanetti> Saviq: they said I shouldn't do that, and we should update to 1.1 in general
<mzanetti> Saviq: so I bumped it at least every where where I touched the import statements anyways
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm I don't think it matters as long as you have the right imports in the right places
<Saviq> mzanetti, and for migration to 1.1 let's just do a separate MP just for that
<mzanetti> Saviq: as albert said, I don't think auto bumping everything to 1.1 is a good idea
<mzanetti> or well in general auto updating qml imports
<mzanetti> I would think that when we touch them anyways in code we test we should upgrade them
<mzanetti> but not doing one batch that doesn't get enouch attention to each and every one
<mzanetti> it probably doesn't really matter now for uitk 0.1 -> 1.1
<mzanetti> but we should figure a strategy for this
<mzanetti> Saviq: want me to revert all the import changes then?
<Saviq> mzanetti, dunno, I just wouldn't touch them unless needed, I can't see how that would be a problem
<Saviq> mzanetti, all those that are not required I think yes, no need to touch them AFAICT
<Saviq> mzanetti, if it was the problem to have them mixed, it doesn't matter if you change in 5 places but not in 50
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, imports don't propagate across files, so the fact that you need 1.1 somewhere means that you just need 1.1 in that particular file
<mzanetti> sure... I know that
<Saviq> mzanetti, singletons are interesting actually
<mzanetti> I just had the import theme pretty much everywhere at some point. that's why I bumped the other components to 1.1 too
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think wherever you use singletons you need to bump all at the same time
<mzanetti> cause I'd say we agree that if theme 1.1 is needed, the components should be 1.1 too
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, where there is themes 1.1, components in sync
<Saviq> mzanetti, but if there's nothing 1.1 required, let's leave them be
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think singletons are an exception - you need to bump all uses, otherwise you'd probably end up with separate files
<mzanetti> Saviq: I still think it would be better to upgrade them like this... but your call. gonna revert the changes
<Saviq> mzanetti, but what's the advantage?
<mzanetti> Saviq: esp for QtQuick, I wouldn't want to do the one commit that bumps 2.0 to 2.2
<mzanetti> but I would be ok with upgrading the parts I touch anyways
<mzanetti> aanyways. will add the singleton and see what's left
<Saviq> mzanetti, right now I have the feeling that it's best to only bump when we actually need the changes, I don't see much of a difference between bumping them all at once or bumping without the need
<Saviq> mzanetti, truth be told we should ask Simon/Alan if they thought about that
<mzanetti> hmm... ok... I would have said its better to keep up to date instead of having 2.0 and 2.10 mixed at some point
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's a flaw in that approach, though - what if we don't touch a file between now and 2.10
<Saviq> it'll be at 3.0 still
<Saviq> 2.0
<mzanetti> sure...
<Saviq> and then we need auto-bump anyway
<mzanetti> but then its not many any more which could bring potential issues
<Saviq> we could bump in waves, too
<Saviq> like per component
<mzanetti> ok well... lets just think about it and discuss that again when albert is back. I'm sure he has an opinion on it
<Saviq> yeah
<mzanetti> for now I do what you told
<om26er> Hi! can anyone please review my test branch for unity8 ?
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/launcher_integration_test/+merge/224701
<om26er> We need this in for a UX test.
<Saviq> om26er, hey, we're a bit swamped for reviews, it's not like we singled out yours to leave rotting
<Saviq> om26er, we'll definitely get to it
<om26er> Saviq, ok.
<Saviq> om26er, it's not too big either, so it shouldn't take too long
<dandrader> Saviq, btw, nick set his https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.call-hint/+merge/218627 as "work in progress". so I think I got away with it for now :)
<Saviq> dandrader, looks Needs review to me?
 * dandrader checks again
<dandrader> oh right, that was on jun 30. don't know why I didnt get the next status update e-mail
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-03
<Cimi> Saviq, you know what is blocking input events under the osk in unity?
<Cimi> otherwise I'll try to dig
<Saviq> Cimi, the InputArea in OSK
<Saviq> in OSKController that is
<Cimi> Saviq, so why doesn't work in wizard?
<Saviq> Cimi, did you even look in OSKController? did you check what doesn't work?
<Saviq> mzanetti, please keep an eye on © dates, in new files
<Saviq> there's 2012,2013 in the lights plugin.h
<mzanetti> meh...
<Cimi> Saviq, I will try to look for bugs
<mzanetti> I told hom twice
<Cimi> Saviq, anyway in Shell.qml we have deprecated code then
<Cimi> Saviq, the MouseArea responding to ApplicationManager.keyboardVisible can be removed
<Saviq> Cimi, no it can't
<Saviq> Cimi, that one blocks input *within* the shell
<Saviq> Cimi, so now that you mention this
<Cimi> Saviq, ApplicationManager.keyboardVisible does not exist
<Saviq> Cimi, ah ok
<Saviq> Cimi, OSKC took that over
<Saviq> Cimi, what do you mean "you'll try to look for bugs"?
<Cimi> Saviq, in the OSKController
<Saviq> k
<Cimi> is it possible that in the wizard, the surface does not change to MirSurface.Maximized?
<Saviq> Cimi, you should close your IRC client when working
<Cimi> Saviq, it's a valid question because I don't know mir
<Cimi> neither OSK
<Saviq> Cimi, it's easy to check, too
<Saviq> Cimi, it's just one console.debug line in that file
<Saviq> Cimi, which you can even edit on device
<Cimi> Saviq, well the answer is yes, don't have to debug that
<Cimi> Saviq, my question was more why this happens
<Cimi> just on the wizard
<Saviq> Cimi, you typed more to ask the question than to check yourself
<Saviq> mhr3, something dawned on me... how do we deal with dark/light foreground color (on cards with background)...
<Cimi> start reading mir code? :)
<Saviq> Cimi, no, check what happens in OSKC
<Saviq> Cimi, whether everything there behaves as expected
<Saviq> Cimi, if not, you'll at least know which part is responsible
<Cimi> I checked, this is the only thing that enables the inputarea
<Saviq> Cimi, how about its size
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, scope can specify the overlay background as well, can§t it_ so it§s problem
<mhr3> eh
<Saviq> mhr3, not overlay
<Saviq> mhr3, background
<Saviq> mhr3, like in scopes
<Cimi> that could be as well indeed
<Saviq> mhr3, and well, same for overlay colour, once we allow different overlay colours, we'll need to make the "dark or light" decision on the colour as well
<Saviq> mhr3, and this decision assumes that foreground colour is dark, and goes to white if background is dark
<Saviq> mhr3, but if foreground colour is light (because scope background is dark)?
<Saviq> we *could* check the foreground colour and fall back to white/grey accordingly
<Saviq> just wondering if we should supply both dark and light foreground colours
<Saviq> (or scope should)
<Saviq> mhr3, it's probably not even a question to you ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, eh, give me a moment, you love pinging me during our morning meeting :)
<Saviq> mhr3, lol
<mzanetti> Saviq: re:  Text field itself, back and clear buttons should be exempt from tap-to-dismiss behaviour of the popup and activate instantly.
<mzanetti> Saviq: how would that work? The Popover has the InverseMouseArea integrated
<mhr3> Saviq, so seems you know what has to be done ultimately :)
<mhr3> Saviq, glad to be your debugging duck ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean "to ask design"? ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but I thought you could tweak it
<Saviq> mzanetti, we did that before
<mzanetti> hmm... I just copied the Popover as it was in the previous code
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm seems like we lost the code
<Saviq> mzanetti, because the behaviour change
<Saviq> d
<Saviq> mzanetti, please check with timp whether that's possible
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think what we had is we had our own IMA covering more than just the popover... and maybe disabled the popover IMA?
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't remember now, but with the new behaviour (history as type-ahead search), we'll need that badly
<dednick> Saviq: could you do a an update for silo 15? lp:~nick-dedekind/unity-mir/trusted-sessions
<Saviq> dednick, ah you just need a rebuild?
<dednick> Saviq: if that pulls down the latest from the branch.
<Saviq> dednick, yup, it does, kicked
<dednick> Saviq: thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: you really wanna get rid of the clear history button?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's not a "clear history" button, just a "close history" one
<mzanetti> oh right...
<mzanetti> dropping
<mhr3> mzanetti, you had the uitk pkgs with the necessary header changes?
<mzanetti> mhr3: one sec
<mzanetti> [15:38] <mzanetti> https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~mzanetti/qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin_0.1.47+14.10.20140618-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<mzanetti> [15:38] <mzanetti> https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme_0.1.47+14.10.20140618-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<mzanetti> [15:38] * mzanetti hopes you use amd64
<mzanetti> mhr3: ^
<mhr3> thx
 * mhr3 just wgetting some html :P
<Cimi> Saviq, so UbuntuKeyboardInfo does not connect to the socket
<Saviq> Cimi, do you see error messages on its console?
<Cimi> "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"
<Saviq> Cimi, and is the keyboard launched along with the wizard or somewhen later?
<Cimi> Saviq, I see this after creating the mir surface
<Cimi> so I'd say at wizard startup
<Saviq> Cimi, no, you see this after instantiating OSKController
<Cimi> at wizard startup
<Saviq> Cimi, which uses UbuntuKeyboardInfo
<Cimi> since it's in main.qml
<Saviq> Cimi, but that doesn't answer my question
<Saviq> Cimi, it's the keyboard that creates the socket
<Cimi> it is launched in main.qml
<Cimi> like, OSKController is in the main.qml
<Saviq> Cimi, maliit is launched in main.qml?
<Cimi> no in the upstart
<Cimi> let me see when
<Saviq> Cimi, that was my question
<Cimi> Saviq, in post-start
<Cimi> might move to pre-start
<Saviq> Cimi, no you can't
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, as it will die 'cause it couldn't connect to mir
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to check if the keyboard creates the socket
 * Cimi builds unity-mir
<Saviq> why?
<Saviq> Cimi, it should be in /run/user/32011/
<Saviq> /run/user/32011/ubuntu-keyboard-info
<Saviq> if it's not there, but is in /tmp/ubuntu-keyboard-info
<Saviq> means maliit doesn't get XDG_RUNTIME_DIR set in time
<Cimi> Saviq, to debug
<Cimi> Saviq, it's in run/user
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm not getting the keyboard error messages in ~/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-system-settings-wizard.log
<Cimi> Saviq, grep -rn UbuntuKeyboardInfo /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/
<Cimi> nothing?
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Cimi> ugh
<Cimi> Saviq, so you don't have this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-welcome-wizard/+bug/1334429
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334429 in Ubuntu Welcome Wizard "touch event allowed through OSK to what is underneath" [High,New]
<Saviq> Cimi, wizard just crashed for me when I tried this
<Cimi> Saviq, that was another bug
<Cimi> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1334203
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334203 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-system-settings-wizard crashes/freezes when using the back button" [High,New]
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, so seems I do have the bug, if the back button is causing it
<Cimi> Saviq, which means the events pass through
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, but the cause looks different than what you found
<Cimi> Saviq, in my case, UbuntuKeyboardInfo width and height is 0
<Saviq> Cimi, I got one 'UbuntuKeyboardInfo - socket error: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"' now
<Saviq> Cimi, but it retries
<Saviq> Cimi, and connects fine again
<Cimi> Saviq, if you want to add console.log("oskSurface state changed", ubuntuKeyboardInfo.height, ubuntuKeyboardInfo.width);
<Cimi> in /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/Unity/Application/OSKController.qml
<Cimi> at the last connection near end of file
<Saviq> Cimi, you'd have more of those warnings, and then an ultimate "failed to connect" if it really failed to connect
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> so different indeed here
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, wizard-has-run is created too early IMO
<Saviq> Cimi, it should only be created after the wizard completed
<Cimi> Saviq, it is
<Cimi> Saviq, post-stop
<Saviq> Cimi, does it check the exit code?
<Cimi> no
<Saviq> Cimi, it should
<Cimi> it's in upstart
<Cimi> Saviq, what about wizard keeps crashing and you cannot boot?
<Cimi> I understand both ways
<Saviq> Cimi, a bit extreme, but maybe
<Cimi> Saviq, we can echo the exit code in the wizard-has-run
<Saviq> Cimi, oh and also, SIM page should probably be optional on devices where there isn't a modem at all
<Cimi> Saviq, and like redo the wizard at boot if contains just 1 invalid error code
<Cimi> Saviq, I know this
<Saviq> k
<Cimi> Saviq, but need to hack on ofono for that
<Cimi> (and add api to expose number of modems)
<mhr3> Saviq, once 004 finishes migrating, am i green to rebuild and land 005? or do you have more landings and would like to combine them?
<Saviq> mhr3, maybe we should indeed
<mhr3> Saviq, fine with me, it's nicely isolated change
<Saviq> Cimi, I added some qml debugs and everything works as expected
<Saviq> in OSKController at least
<mhr3> Saviq, so, feel free to add more mps to 005... or if you want to merge it with like 009, then perhaps the other way around
<Cimi> Saviq, UbuntuKeyboardInfo is still 0 0 width height
<Saviq> Cimi, here's my OSKController
<Saviq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741264/
<Cimi> Saviq, and what does it print for you?
<Saviq> Cimi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7741273/
<Saviq> dednick, btw the package built in silo 15
<dednick> Saviq: thanks!
<Saviq> mzanetti, .length will complain if imageSource is not a string
<Saviq> mzanetti, result the same, but less warnings
<mzanetti> mhm... so given that imageSource is defined as property string... is there a difference?
<Saviq> hmm right
<Saviq> mzanetti, probably no diff, maybe better readable
<mzanetti> no problem anyways
<mzanetti> yeah. imo the .length is the more readable one...
<mzanetti> but really no strong opinion
<mzanetti> was just curious if I really miss a technical detail
<Saviq> mzanetti, I probably come from python, where you rely on boolean infers a lot
<mzanetti> yeah, I don't like that at all... but again, no problem at all. I can deal with both
<Cimi> Saviq, it is not positioned correctly
<Cimi> Saviq, it seems like it has space at the bottom
<Saviq> Cimi, panel height maybe?
<Cimi> more
<Cimi> I think
<Cimi> let me see in unity
<Cimi> Saviq, I put a nice Rectangle on the input area :)
<Saviq> Cimi, yup
<Cimi> Saviq, and I disccovered a bug in unity :)
<Cimi> Saviq, the very bottom edge of the keyboard passes through
<Cimi> in unity as well
<Saviq> Cimi, you can pat yourself on the back, well done
<Saviq> ;P
<Cimi> it is just not as bas as the wizard
<Cimi> Saviq, I tried moving a dash app at the bottom of the screen, like gallery app
<Cimi> Saviq, open a search
<Saviq> Cimi, you don't have to explain the bug to me
<Cimi> and tap between the spacebar and the edge
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, either file it as a bug or, better yet, fix it!
<Cimi> Saviq, I need some thoughts on this
<Cimi> so let me ask
<Cimi> the input area should be taller than the keyboard, otherwise we cannot dismiss by swiping down, right?
<mzanetti> gosh... we have a very bad mix of onClicked, onTriggered, onPressed
<mzanetti> all doing the same thing
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure, I think the keyboard only has something like 1gu near the top
<Saviq> Cimi, doesn't actually go out of the keyboard rectangle
<Cimi> I see those info coming from ubuntu-keyboard
<Cimi> on portrait, it is misplaced of 1 panel height up
<Cimi> (it is roughly 1 panel height)
<Cimi> on landscape, is fine
<Cimi> before digging, I need to understand one thing
<Cimi> - is this filter area supposed to extend also to the dismiss area on top of the keyboard?
<Cimi> (I think so, but currently it is not)
<Cimi> because uses UbuntuKeyboardInfo that has keyboard dimensions
<Cimi> ubuntu-keyboard provides the area, now there could be a bug there or in mir itself
<mzanetti> Saviq: look at that :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, one minor thing in new-header
<mzanetti> if (searchTextField.text) {
<mzanetti> this doesn't work ^^
<mzanetti> while this does: if (searchTextField.text.length == 0) {
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're missing a !
<mzanetti> lol
<Saviq> if you're comparing to 0
<mzanetti> I guess I need a break
<mzanetti> btw. still fixing the non-inline comments
<Saviq> mhm
<Saviq> mzanetti, the dash failures are weird, they seem to come and go on jenkins
<mzanetti> yeah, will look into that
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't think there's a dismiss area "on top" of the keyboard
<Saviq> Cimi, there's only the 1GU padding you have above the keys
<Cimi> Saviq, ok right indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, so the y in the socket is wrong in portrait
<Saviq> Cimi, here's the MP that dealt with that
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/ubuntu-keyboard/improve_kbd_info_ipc/+merge/190418
<Cimi> I'm looking at ubuntu-keyboard
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure I can confirm your findings, though - I added a rectangle here, too, and it covers the whole bottom of the screen correctly
<Cimi> Saviq, in portrait?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> on mako>
<Cimi> not here
<Saviq> Cimi, on flo actually, let me try on mako
<Saviq> Cimi, looks fine on mako, too
<Saviq> Cimi, maybe you're seeing http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/revision/238 ?
<Saviq> Cimi, or well I meant https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/unity-mir/fix-1332624-input-area/+merge/224768
<Saviq> Cimi, that was released yesterday
<Saviq> Cimi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1332624
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332624 in unity-mir "cant' swipe the keyboard away anymore" [Critical,Fix released]
<Cimi> let me upgrade
<Saviq> Cimi, hah
<Saviq> Cimi, it moved after typing
<Saviq> Cimi, and yeah, it's panel-height
<Cimi> it was moving immediately for me
<Cimi> anyway
<Cimi> doesn't matter
<Cimi> in wizard is like double panel height
<Saviq> Cimi, was one panel height for me
<Cimi> that's why it is possible to tap on back button underneath
<Cimi> Saviq, weird - with the today image I have no bug
<Cimi> let me see in wizard
<Cimi> Saviq, did the rectangle move after typing in unity8?
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Cimi> Saviq, unity8 is fine for me with 111 image
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, so that but above
<Cimi> Saviq, wizard is 1 panel height shifted
<Saviq> Cimi, while in wizard panel isn't taken into account
<Cimi> but what is setting the panel
<Saviq> unity-mir
<Saviq> but OSK surface should be fullscreen
<Saviq> panel shouldn't matter
<Cimi> status is maximised
<Cimi> not fullscreen
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> Cimi,
<Saviq> there's an explicit topMargin in OSKController in Shell.qml
<Saviq> Cimi, that should've been a hint
<Cimi> Saviq, ok yeah sounds like it
<Cimi> Saviq, it is hardcoded or what?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes it is
<Cimi> in unity mir?
<Cimi> I could get the panel height from ApplicationManager in Unity.Application
<Saviq> Cimi, there, and in Panel.qml
<Cimi> (maybe)
<Cimi> but wizard should not look into unity8
<Saviq> Cimi, panelHeight: units.gu(3) + units.dp(2)
<Saviq> Cimi, with a FIXME that this shouldn't be hardcoded
<Cimi> I can copy that as topMargin? ;\
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, I agree OSK should communicate global coords
<Saviq> Cimi, and that's worth a bug
<Saviq> Cimi, but a quick fix is just to copy that
<Cimi> Saviq, thanks
<mhr3> Saviq, wrt SettingsModelInterface, shouldn't it have a isEmpty / rowCount prop? so you can do showSettingsButton: !scope.settingsModel.isEmpty
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, count, forgot that's not Q_PROPERTY by default...
<mhr3> Saviq, or do you consider scope.settingsModel being null enough?
<Saviq> mhr3, I'd probably like both
<Cimi> Saviq, so where is the bug then? unity mir or ubuntu keyboard?>
<Saviq> Cimi, keyboard
<Saviq> Cimi, and unity8
<Cimi> unity8??
<facundobatista> Holas
<Saviq> o/
<Saviq> Cimi, unity8 should not have the margin applied there
<Cimi> ah sure
<Cimi> yes
<Saviq> /food
 * mzanetti thanks init for cleaning up his window mess
<Saviq> mzanetti, remember we'll need to bump the UITK dependency
<Saviq> mzanetti, but we need to wait until silo 4 lands & merges finally
<mhr3> Saviq, are there plans to resurrect grid-see-more branch? i'd kinda need that so we can have the new section header queries
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, there are
<Saviq> mhr3, the string needs to come from scope, though
<Saviq> mhr3, and we need to add a sticky footer
<mhr3> Saviq, what string?
<Saviq> mhr3, "show more" / "show all"
<mhr3> oh?
<mhr3> why?
<greyback_> l
<greyback_> f*cking multi-monitor
<Saviq> mhr3, because it's meant to be "show more" or "show all", depending on what it will actually do
<Saviq> greyback_, ah so that's why we know your password?
<mhr3> Saviq, it will be just all for now, no need for more imo
<mhr3> Saviq, unless you decide to chunk it
<Saviq> mhr3, tell Mike that
<greyback_> Saviq: you know an old password...
<Saviq> mhr3, no no, it's more because it can't display all
<Saviq> greyback_, I know I know
<Saviq> mhr3, not because pressing it will display less than show all would
<greyback_> gnome-terminal's cursor flashes even when its window does not have focus. So annoying
<Saviq> greyback_, hmm?
<Saviq> greyback_, not here it doesn't
<greyback_> does here.
<Saviq> greyback_, I get a hollow rectangle when unfocused
 * greyback_ digs into settings
<Saviq> greyback_, I'm using byobu + bash, maybe zsh doesn't deal with that well?
<greyback_> Saviq: maybe
<mhr3> Saviq, afaik there are no plans to be able to do offsetted queries, so i'm not sure now
<Saviq> greyback_, same behaviour without byobu
<Saviq> mhr3, again, it's not about what we can display in dash
<Saviq> mhr3, it's about what we can't
<greyback_> Saviq: for me same bad behaviour with bash
<Saviq> mhr3, if the max you can display in dash is not "all" (because of, say, API), then "show more" is meant to be shown
<Saviq> mhr3, let's confirm with Mike
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, that's the first time i hear this tbh
<mhr3> Saviq, in spec?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah... no
<Saviq> mhr3, well, in multiple specs
<mhr3> sigh
<Saviq> mhr3, some say "more", some say "all" ;)
<Saviq> NOW MIGRATE ALREADY!
 * Saviq can die now
<Saviq> dednick, please merge trunk into lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/move-indicator-qml
<dednick> Saviq: doing
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<dednick> Saviq: done
<Saviq> dednick, tx
<mhr3> Saviq, is u8 trunk not merged with ubuntu?
<Saviq> mhr3, it's not
<Saviq> mhr3, I'll prep an MP shortly
<Saviq> mhr3, why?
<mhr3> landing bot complaining
<mhr3> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-1-build/55/console
<Saviq> mhr3, ah you're landing that separately?
<Saviq> mhr3, I added it to my silo
<Saviq> mhr3, lemme prep the mP
<mhr3> Saviq, imo should just push the fix to trunk, we said the two should be always in sync
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah ok, doing
<mhr3> Saviq, when was the last time you just pushed to trunk anyway, doesn't it sound exciting? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, done
<mhr3> ty
<greyback_> Cimi: hey, where does the welcome wizard print its logs? I can't find it in .cache/upstart or /var/log/upstart
<Cimi> greyback_, ~/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-system-settings-wizard.log
<greyback_> Cimi: ah, forgot the ubuntu- prefix. thanks
<greyback_> l
<Cimi> greyback_, what are you looking?
<greyback_> Cimi: welcome wiaard needs some changes to make compatible with QtCOmp
<greyback_> Cimi: I've them done, just wanted to check things are ok
<greyback_> Cimi: I'm not seeing any wifi networks in the list, any idea how I could debug?
<Cimi> greyback_, we had this issue once, was due to initialisation errors of the indicators
<Cimi> maybe mterry knows
<mterry> Cimi, I don't recall *why* it was happening -- I believe it went away for us by starting indicators differently -- instead of just the network-indicator, we did the general indicator startup
<Cimi> greyback_, do you hae wireless in Ireland?
<Saviq> lol
<mhr3> Saviq, could you jump into the meeting 5 minutes earlier? got few Qs
<mhr3> the one in 30ish minutes
<Saviq> mhr3, prolly yes
<kgunn> greyback_: did the wifi list show up after you touched it ?
<greyback_> kgunn: reboot fixed it
<kgunn> i saw the same bug last week...any interaction populated the list
<kgunn> ah
<greyback_> Cimi: mterry: ever seen this crash? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7742229/ - I reproduce reliably with my code, when I go to list of networks (one already selected), then hit back
<mterry> greyback_, someone filed a bug with that, yea
<greyback_> mterry: ok
<mterry> greyback_, haven't looked at it yet
<seb128> somebody needs to do a landing with https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/unitymenuaction.lp1334203/+merge/225063
<seb128> mterry, ^ I think that might be the fix for that issue
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qmenumodel/+bug/1334203
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334203 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-system-settings-wizard crashes/freezes when using the back button" [High,New]
<greyback_> mterry: no worries, just checking it wasn't consequence of my changes
<mterry> ah indeed
<mterry> seb128, thanks
<seb128> who is lander for qmenumodel?
<mterry> dunno
<seb128> thostr_, ?
<thostr_> seb128: yeah, let us have a look at it...
<seb128> thostr_, thanks, https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/qmenumodel/lp-1282282-dangling-UnityMenuAction-pointer/+merge/211211 is also approved/would be good to land
<Cimi> greyback_, yes that is the fix
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/unitymenuaction.lp1334203/+merge/225063
<greyback_> Cimi: good to know
<Cimi> greyback_, I am not aware of any issue atm
<Saviq> mhr3, ready when you are
<mhall119> I don't like the Apps scope changes, why did we split the "available" functionality to a different screen?
<Saviq> mikenagle, ↑
<greyback_> Saviq: suru icons landed?
<Saviq> greyback|post, yes
<pete-woods> Saviq, Cimi: hey guys, just checking what the status on the infographics is?
<pete-woods> I tested it (to success) last week, but wasn't sure if there were more changes coming
<Cimi> pete-woods, we're waiting a release of the sdk
<pete-woods> Cimi: okay, cool, thanks for the infos! :)
<pete-woods> presumably that's for your fixed cross fade image thingy
<Cimi> y
<Cimi> actually branching right now
<Cimi> argh got infected by tags
<Cimi> fixing
<Cimi> Saviq, I updated the infographics branch with merge from trunk and removed crossfadeimage
<Saviq> Cimi, thanks, I'll rebuild the silo after the unity8 landing
<Cimi> Saviq, I am on holiday from tuesday afternoon, so need fix until monday evening pls :P
<Saviq> Cimi, why is there only 4 dots at the bottom of wizard when there's 5 pages?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I plan to land this asap
<Cimi> will have a look at the wizard in a bit
<sil2100> Saviq, rsalveti, seb128: what do you think of such output? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-000-1-build/7/console
<sil2100> I had problems with finding the right wording, so I invented the whole 'twin package' thingy
<dandrader> Saviq, mzanetti: trying out latest trunk. I'm unable to drag in the launcher (left-edge drag). do you guys experience the same?
<seb128> sil2100, looks good to me
<sil2100> You can override this of course
<seb128> sil2100, you can directly use ""their -gles counter-parts" instead if you want to avoid new vocabulary there though
<rsalveti> sil2100: sounds good
<rsalveti> yeah
<dandrader> Saviq, mzanetti right edge also broken for me
<sil2100> Yeah, I wanted to get ready for the future, in case we have new cases of such duplicated packages
<sil2100> Anyway, we can change the wording as we want even later
<Saviq> dandrader, sounds like your edges got stuck
<Saviq> dandrader, works fine here
 * dandrader reboots his N4
<dandrader> hmm, I though "sudo restart lightdm" would be enough to get rid of any bogus state. let's see if a full reboot does it
<Saviq> mhall119, if it's gonna help you, the installed category is not going to be collapsible soon
<Saviq> mhall119, so you'll basically have a page of your installed apps, and then a button to get more
<dandrader> yeah. rebooting solved it. maybe a had a rogue usc running....
<dandrader> *I had
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... haven't tried that in the last few hours
<dandrader> mzanetti, anyway. false alarm. rebooting did solve it. :/
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> sil2100, I wonder if this check could only be ran on publish, and not on build?
<mhall119> Saviq: I'm not sure that's what I wanted
<mhall119> but, I'll wait and see
<Saviq> mhall119, it was a design decision to split it out
<mhall119> I know it's not your decision
<sil2100> Saviq: we could do that, my original plan was that as well, but then I thought that actually the earlier the better
<mhall119> it was probably going to stop being useful when we have more apps anyway, it was just a nice feature
<mhall119> even having it just show results in response to a search would be nice
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, but that means you'll need to keep the second package updated as you rebuild
<Saviq> sil2100, your call really
<Saviq> sil2100, maybe you're right, all should be tested together
<sil2100> Saviq: I'm not entirely sure myself, it's easy to move it one way or another, so I'm open to propositions anyway ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm PageHeader.qml missing Themes 1.1?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, most recent autopilot failure in new-header branch
<mzanetti> Saviq: did uitk land?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, but maybe that run didn't get it yet
 * Saviq looks
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah stupid
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, the new uitk is in silo
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> phew :)
<mhr3> Saviq, so how do we do the sign in button-cards?
<mhr3> Saviq, feels like it should special, like new category-layout or something
<Saviq> mhr3, it could be a completely custom category
<Saviq> mhr3, like you say category-layout: "sign-in"
<Saviq> mhr3, and the shell takes over
<mhr3> Saviq, do we just ignore the component mapping completely then?
<mhr3> or pretend that it's a card with summary and title or something?
<Saviq> mhr3, depends, do we want to put multiple buttons in one category, or category per button?
<mhr3> designs have the latter
<mhr3> generalization would suggest the former :)
<Saviq> mhr3, well, the designs can be achieved either way
<Saviq> mhr3, we'd just maybe need an account type id to be able to display the logo and colours or something
<Saviq> mhr3, and open the right account page straight away when possible
<mhr3> Saviq, *plus* we could misuse it for "This category requires internet connectivity [REFRESH]" :)
<Saviq> mhr3, no we couldn't
<Saviq> mhr3, that thing needs to be above departments
<mzanetti> now that's interesting... the screen is off but tapping it gives me haptics feedback in some places
<Saviq> mhr3, in header
<mhr3> Saviq, it *should*, api doesn't support such hints though
<Saviq> mhr3, yet ;)
<mhr3> just saying, would be easy fix and make it more reusable
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean multiple buttons per category?
<mhr3> i mean thinking about the no-internet case
<mhr3> will generalize the sign-in card
<Saviq> ah so sign-in to the internets?
<Saviq> mhr3, so we'll have category-layout: special
<mhr3> dejavu
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, at least it'd be sourced by the scope still
<mhr3> Saviq, but yea, what i'm suggesting - special category-layout, and mentioning in docs that in that case of using it, you can only map summary and title?
<mhr3> s/?//
<Saviq> mhr3, so card-layout: {sign-in,no-internets}
<Saviq> mhr3, and then a custom set of components
<Saviq> mhr3, do you have the component names hardcoded, or if we said that "account-type" is a component, would that work?
<mhr3> Saviq, it's pretty much hardcoded for the json merging
<Saviq> mhr3, I wouldn't like to abuse current component names for this
<mhr3> Saviq, well, it's also because of the model, it's roles aren't dynamic
<mhr3> its*
<Saviq> mhr3, ah right, model
<Saviq> mhr3, well, they could be ;)
<mhr3> doesn't mean they should :)
<Saviq> mhr3, well, otherwise we'll end up saying subtitle is account type or some such :|
<mhr3> Saviq, honestly, i don't find it an issue, it's still a card
<mhr3> action card, but still a card
<mhr3> and yes, it does have subtitle
<Saviq> mhr3, no but I mean
<mhr3> doesn't matter that the subtitle will be used for account type
<Saviq> mhr3, that we'd end up with a account type id (like facebook, xmpp etc., for accounts consumption)
<Saviq> mhr3, in some random component, just because it's not used
<mhr3> ah, right, what does uoa actually need?
<Saviq> mhr3, not sure really
<mhr3> Saviq, but.. we've been already discussing that this actionable card could be maybe used even for "Location unavailable, please allow access in scope settings [Settings]"
<Saviq> mhr3, but I imagine account type id is a must
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, well, would that be a different type of special card though?
<mhr3> i'd say ideally no
<Saviq> I'd say yes, TBH
<Saviq> because they will differ in design for sure
<mhr3> hm, and i'd also open doors for more misuse
<mhr3> so maybe you're right
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> they need to be as locked down as possible
<Saviq> mhr3, I'd think the location one would be closer to how the internet one looks
<mhr3> eh, more and different api :/
<Saviq> mhr3, what's more, it needs to be dismissable somehow, if you forbade the scope to get access to network or location
<mhr3> forbidding access to network?
<mhr3> hope that's not something for rtm :)
<Saviq> mhr3, just thinking ahead
<mhr3> Saviq, stop scaring me!
<Saviq> mhr3, just means that shell needs to know what type of card that is
<Saviq> s/card/banner/
<Saviq> whatnot
<mhr3> right
<Saviq> dandrader, btw, you know we have inline comments in launchpad reviews now?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes, but I don't like them as you cannot select a stretch of code to comment, only a specific line
<dandrader> Saviq, and sometimes it
<dandrader> it's clearer to comment on the resulting code, not the diff
<Saviq> dandrader, mhm, was just asking
<Saviq> dandrader, and I agree with the first point, wonder how the second could be solved
<dandrader> Saviq, it's sad that lp doesn't properly display unformatted text (i.e. code) though
<dandrader> Saviq, I recall I've used a review system where you could select a stretch of code and comment on it
<Saviq> dandrader, I think that's just a missing feature, not something that couldn't be done
<dandrader> ah, for the second, I think sticking with copy-paste is fine as long as the comments could display pasted code properly
<dandrader> inline diff comments is still in beta, right? so I also don't trust it :D
<dandrader> my precious comments could get lost! who knows! :)
<Saviq> dandrader, you'd be surprised
<Saviq> dandrader, they survive closed tabs, closed browsers etc.
<Saviq> dandrader, they are saved in LocalStorage AFAICT
<greyback> tedg: hey, is there a nice way to start a click app under gdb?
<Saviq> greyback, zbenjamin was working on a launcher that would allow that, but afaict for now
<Saviq> greyback, just read up the Exec line in the .desktop file
<greyback> Saviq: I know /how/ to do it manually. But I wondered if a nicer way existed
<Saviq> greyback, you probably need to do it in Path from the .desktop file as well
<Saviq> greyback, k, so yeah, nothing there yet, but zbenjamin's working on it
<Saviq> oh mhr3 got r1000 on unity8
<Saviq> nasty
<cwayne> oh cool, we'll get a blue led now when there's a message?
<Saviq> cwayne, yup :)
<cwayne> will different notifications have different color led flashes?
<Saviq> foook tags
<Saviq> greyback, if you merged trunk, you need to strip tags in your branches
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're potentially infected, too ↑
<greyback> Saviq: dammit
<Saviq> greyback, indeed, my bad for not checking :|
<mzanetti> hehe
 * mzanetti uses a modded commit hook to print tags on every commit :)
<mzanetti> should I propose that for merging?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that would give us false sense of security ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, assuming people would actually run it
<mzanetti> Saviq: how about a test that simply does bzr tags | grep "?" or similar?
<Saviq> mzanetti, same thing
<mzanetti> jenkins would fail on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, and actually we have one ? tag
<Saviq> mzanetti, jenkins doesn't deal with branches
<mzanetti> well, I'm sure there would be a regexp that would fit
<Saviq> mzanetti, it just exports a tarball
<Saviq> mzanetti, I even have a sh snippet to drop branches to that print out the number of tags...
<Saviq> and I should use it... but forget :|
<Saviq> mzanetti, we already have a "did you check..." in the checklist... but apparently people don't actually read the question :|
<mzanetti> lol, yeah... the checklist
<mzanetti> also the design question...
<mzanetti> there *never* is ux change
<Saviq> yeah, I'm inclined to drop the checklist, it's not really working
<mzanetti> well, tbh the tag question is working for me
<Saviq> does for me, too
<Saviq> that's how I found out we have them back again
<mzanetti> I constantly find myself to alt-tab back to the terminal and recheck the output from the commit hook in the history when I get to that question
<Saviq> but design and core dev review...
<mzanetti> yeah...
<Saviq> MPs are too granular for that
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> we get core dev review when publishing anyway
<Saviq> and we ask design for review here and there, too
<Saviq> it's gonna be better with airline I think
<Saviq> where we'll be able to ask for design review on a whole silo (aka ticket), not per-MP
<Saviq> and it'll be easier for everyone to pick a silo up
<mzanetti> yep
<cwayne> the new icons in system-settings are bitchin'
<Saviq> heh :|, rewrote the strip-tags script in python... down to under a second locally, but didn't really help for the remote branch
<Saviq> at least it's not trying to remove tags that are not tehre
<dandrader> bug 1332598 was fixed by unity8!? I don't get it
<ubot5> bug 1332598 in Unity 8 "make testShell crashes" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1332598
<dandrader> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/no_model_reset_from_destructor/+merge/225127
<Saviq> dandrader, there were three components that were involved in that (or well, were found to be broken during investigation for that bug)
<dandrader> Saviq, including that Qt 5.3 fix?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes, there were qtbase, qtdeclarative and unity8 components for that bug
<dandrader> ok
<Saviq> dandrader, the branches are linked (but bug didn't actually have the relevant affects: set)
<Saviq> oh well, 3:13 vs. 20:44... significant improvement after all...
<greyback> dandrader: hey, before you go, please don't forget to push your key sending branch, so we can continue working on it
<dandrader> greyback, sure. don't worry about it
<dandrader> greyback, I'm back at it now. who knows I get lucky and get it finished before my EOD?
<greyback> dandrader: you have holidays, go enjoy them!
<dandrader> says the guy that's still online at 23:03 local time :)
<greyback> Saviq: unity8's changelog has a rather verbose entry from Albert. Think it could be edited down
<greyback> dandrader: I don't have holidays. If I had, I wouldn't be online!
<Saviq> greyback, yeah... that's what he put in the commit message (not the first time)
<Saviq> greyback, we could, if you MP, I'll ACK, but can't be bothered really ;)
<greyback> Nor I
<greyback> easier to moan
<Saviq> @unity: rewrote the strip tags script in py, cuts down the time to 1s locally, 3mins remotely (from a minute, 20 minutes, respectively): http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.py
<18VAAOQDS> oh nice
<18VAAOQDS> woah
<mterry> weird
<Saviq> lol
<greyback> bregma: hey, I've hit the old problem of Mir GLES and Qt's desktop OpenGL
<bregma> greyback, is that Qt 5.3?
<greyback> bregma: your solution was to split qtubuntu into 2 separate packages, where in one you call eglBindAPI ...
<greyback> bregma: yes
<greyback> bregma: note: qtubuntu still works fine. I have a separate project which has hit the same problem
<bregma> I though they were doing proper runtime autodetection in Qt 5.3, but I admit I haven't been paying close attention
<greyback> I'm just curious if you considered other options like checking the GL string for "Mesa" - or doing a test eglBindAPI call to see if desktop GL would be accepted by the driver
<greyback> bregma: maybe they have. I'm only learning about this now. Should I ping rsalveti?
<bregma> the problem was that _both_ EGL and GL were accepted, but Qt did not accept multiple values so it defaulted to EGL
<bregma> er, GLES
<greyback> accepted by what? the driver? Where does it specify that?
<bregma> I'm forgetting all my EGL now, but as I recall there's a query function and it reported both GL and GLES were supported, but Qt itself uses an enumeration
<greyback> hmm ok, that gives me somewhere to start
<bregma> it was after an eglChooseConfig() call, but for the life of me I can't remember where
<greyback> bregma: platformsupport/eglconvenience/qeglconvenience.cpp ?
<bregma> greyback, yep, that's the one
<greyback> bregma: dynamic gl/gles switching seems to have landed in 5.3 anyway
<greyback> but not turned on in our packaging
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-04
<Cimi> morning
<Cimi> Saviq, noticed a bug with the new indicators
<Darth-Apple> Morning
<Cimi> Saviq, the orange highlight moves and is not centered
<Saviq> Cimi, hmm, let me flash a previous image
<Saviq> I can't see how I might've caused that
<Cimi> Saviq, I realised your code kinda works the same, but if you prefer you can use what I put https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/rating-non-interactive/+merge/225568
<Saviq> Cimi, I think mine's good enough, can't really foresee when it'd break
<Saviq> we could probably just tap 0,0, let me see if that would work
<Saviq> Cimi, pushed 0, 0, works just fine - to really make sure what we're tapping on, we'd need to add objectNames to the icons and find it/tap on it
<Saviq> not sure it's worth it though
<Saviq> mhr3_, kudos on grabbing r1000 ;)
<mhr3_> Saviq, \o/
<mhr3_> Saviq, i want 1024 too though :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, hmm you'll need to be rather quick ;)
<Saviq> we're at 1009 already ;)
<Saviq> 1010 rather, with LP syncing translations
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! Could you remind me how it was before in the past with LP: #1320264 ? I mean, the approvers were listed only from the list of comment-approvers or did it also include the top-approver?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1320264 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "Could use "Approved by: " list in commit messages" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320264
<Saviq> sil2100, it was only comment-approvers
<sil2100> ACK
<Saviq> sil2100, but it'd be nice to have the top-approver, too, if possible
<Cimi> Saviq, you can approve https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/workaround_lp1334429/+merge/225458 :)
<Saviq> Cimi, move the fixme above please
<Saviq> Cimi, and "relative to the panel"
<mikenagle> mhall119 - for a few reasons. When we did user research, we found that people didn't like their apps being so close to apps they didn't own. And they found it confusing. Also, as the nuber of available apps grow, users will need a way to browse them, to search and filter them and to have apps recommended. And we can't provide that depth of experience when they're displayed as a simple list below the installed apps
<Saviq> Cimi, the orange highlight bar is a bug in trunk, made a bit more visible by my branch probably
<Saviq> Cimi, can you file please?
<Cimi> Saviq, sure
<Cimi> Saviq, or just fix it
<Cimi> let me ping dednick
<Cimi> dednick, highlight on the indicator is not centered and moves
<Cimi> the orange bar
<Cimi> see it on battery for example
<Cimi> Saviq, units.gu(0.4) is interpreted as exactly 0.5?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, you should just no use it
<Cimi> Saviq, I know it is wrong
<Saviq> Cimi, it not being centered I think might be a false feeling
<Cimi> Saviq, I was just wondering what is is interpreted
<Cimi> no it is not
<Cimi> look at batery
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not interpreted, it's calculated
<Cimi> or bluetooth
<Saviq> Cimi, can't, now, had to downgrade to confirm I'm not at fault :P
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, confirmed on previous icons as well
<Saviq> Cimi, please just file a bug
<Saviq> Cimi, it'll be a bite-size to fix in London or so
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1337771
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337771 in Unity 8 "Indicator highlight is misplaced (and moves)" [Undecided,New]
<karni> mhr3: Would you have a hint for me regarding proper access to search metadata class? https://pastebin.canonical.com/112989/
<mhr3> karni, you need to #include it ;)
<mhr3> karni, really, should just #include <unity-scopes.h>
<karni> mhr3: huh.. I would expect some "unknown class" what not error ;P
<mhr3> karni, yea, that's unknown class in g++ lingo :)
<karni> mhr3: thanks :)
<mhr3> clearly you don't speak g++
<mhr3> :)
<karni> worky!
<Cimi> Saviq, is there a bug for all the new icons being in wrong aspect ratio and using svg instead png?
<Saviq> Cimi, what do you mean wrong aspect ratio? where?
<Saviq> Cimi, you mean they're not square?
<Saviq> Cimi, and they have to be svg, they won't render well otherwise
<Cimi> Saviq, aspect ratio of icons is squashed
<Cimi> web browser icon is wrong
<Cimi> hold on, new image
<Cimi> I was on 112
<Saviq> Cimi, when you say "all those icons", please say that you mean app icons
<Saviq> Cimi, those are not "all" icons
<Cimi> well, other icons are indicators
<Cimi> :)
<Cimi> so yeah all the icons in the dash
<Cimi> and launcher
<Saviq> Cimi, no, those are also icons, not indicators
<Saviq> Cimi, and launcher should be fine
<Cimi> let me check I just upgraded to 113
<Saviq> Cimi, dash we know is wrong
<Saviq> doesn'
<Saviq> t matter
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> so web browser is wrong
<Cimi> we should use a png or change the rendering
<Cimi> the icons are squashed in the dash
<Saviq> Cimi, for app icons I agree, we should switch to pngs
<Saviq> Cimi, and indeed something's still wrong in the launcher
<Cimi> the highlight and inset is wrong
<Cimi> think I saw a MP for it
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, there's a bunch of launcher MPs (that you could review btw)
<Cimi> yeah can do
<Cimi> just looping into bugs
<Saviq> damn bzr
<Cimi> tags?
<Saviq> no
<Saviq> merge http://paste.ubuntu.com/7746302/
<Saviq> mzanetti, check this out ↑...
<mhr3> cross merges? eek
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm...
<mhr3> try with different merge alg
<mzanetti> Saviq: did I mess this up?
<Saviq> the original diff http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7746308/
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, bzr did
<Saviq> --weave it is then
<Saviq> better
<mhr3> Saviq, :/ hilfe http://paste.ubuntu.com/7746311/
<mhr3> QFATAL : qmltestrunner::test_categories_roles(Model.roles[expansionQuery]) Using un-implemented Categories role
<Saviq> mhr3, well, implement the Categories role!
<mhr3> but it's there!
<Saviq> mhr3, that diff's on top of unity-api trunk?
<mhr3> aaah, nevermind
<mhr3> there's a big if and two switches.. didn't notice that
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, new header is ready, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh, I meant to remove the whole line with "recent searches", not just the X button
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh
<mzanetti> ack, lemme drop it
<mzanetti> otherwise, I'd say yes, its ready, unless you find some more stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, wonder, if the popover's gone, could we unfocus the search entry on another onPressed in the IMA?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and shouldn't we disable it when unfocused?
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh and hmm, it shouldn't cover the whole header
<mzanetti> Saviq: ?
<dednick> Saviq: by not centered, you mean it moves as you move drag down?
<Saviq> mzanetti, just the active parts
<mzanetti> slow down
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll write on the MP
<Saviq> dednick, no, not centered to the icons horizontally (sometimes)
<dednick> Saviq: hm. ok, i'll take a look.
<Saviq> dednick, not now
<Saviq> dednick, Cimi will file a bug
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> dednick, and we'll tackle it somewhen
<Saviq> Cimi, right? you will?
<dednick> Saviq: actually, i think i've fixed it in a MP already
<Cimi> Saviq, I did
<Saviq> dednick, oh ok :)
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1337771
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337771 in Unity 8 "Indicator highlight is misplaced (and moves)" [Undecided,New]
<dednick> Saviq, Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.dismissal/+merge/225338
<dednick> kind of unrelated to what the mp was for, but it was a one line.
<Saviq> k
<dednick> and fyi, the move left to right as you're dragging is a feature,  but it should settle when you let go.
<Saviq> dednick, still moves as you move
<Saviq> ah ok
<Saviq> fixeded
<dednick> one we get to rtm we should really get some fully featured design docs for each component. everything is all over the place.
<Saviq> dednick, LOL
<Saviq> dednick, we'll get new ones, don't worry ;)
<mhr3> haha, that was funny
<mhr3> dednick, come on, it's not like this was your first week :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, commented
<mzanetti> Saviq: cheres, will look at it in a bit
<Saviq> it's spelled chères
<dednick> mhr3: :)
<dednick> well, if we want to be able to "sell" this thing, we should probably have some documentation for customers, let alone for us!
<MacSlow> dednick, quick question regarding UnityMenuModel... can one catch a DBus-connection going missing on the QML-side?
<dednick> MacSlow: don't think so
<mhr3> tsdgeos is also on holiday?
<Cimi> mhr3, yes
<mhr3> didn't he just get back from one?
<mhr3> slacker :P
<Cimi> mhr3, I am worse cause I am on holiday when you are sprinting :P
<Cimi> love that
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> Saviq, why the indicator wobbling is a feature?
<Cimi> it's a bug to me
<Saviq> Cimi, because dednick said so
<dednick> because design said so
<Cimi> I mean the fact is moves 2 pixels
<Cimi> it is a bug
<Cimi> design didn't see it
<Cimi> I did
<Cimi> and matthieu saw it too
<Cimi> maybe other designers didn't notice
<dednick> 2 pixels?
<Cimi> if you slowly pull down the menu, you see it wobbling
<Cimi> sound and battery
<Cimi> a couple of pixels roughly
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, as it sticks to one icon, it also gets pulled a few pixels to either side following your finger
<dednick> Cimi: its a specific feature requested by design for the current indicator to shift slightless left/right as you finger moves left right.
<Cimi> dednick, the finger doesn't move
<Saviq> Cimi, it does
<Saviq> Cimi, finger always moves
<Cimi> ah I see
<Cimi> well I will open a bug
<Cimi> we should have a dead zone
<dednick> Cimi: huh?
<Cimi> dednick, it stays in the center of the indicator unless you move more than some pixels
<Cimi> this will avoid wobblyness
<dednick> Cimi: a threshold you mean.
<dednick> or a damper
<Cimi> dednick, it is called dead zone on interfaces/controllers
<Cimi> Saviq, i discovered sth yesterday
<Cimi> Saviq, basically the OSK mouse area and input area
<Cimi> Saviq, are always on screen
<Cimi> but disabled
<Cimi> do we want to put them offscreen or visible false when kdb is off?
<Saviq> Cimi, that's actually a bug in keyboard
<Saviq> Cimi, it should slide up and down as it opens / closes
<Saviq> Cimi, and that would communicate the correct coords
<Cimi> Saviq, it does, but when is closed I think UbuntuKeyboarInfo has y on screen
<Cimi> like y is screen height - kbd height
<Saviq> Cimi, it doesn't slide
<Saviq> Cimi, it just goes away in one frame
<Saviq> Cimi, if you swipe the keyboard away, the input area follows
<Cimi> Saviq, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, but then
<Cimi> Saviq, when the kbd is off screen
<Saviq> Cimi, I know, it comes back
<Cimi> Saviq, the inputarea is on screen, as well with the mouse area
<Cimi> saw it putting a rect and anchoring
<Cimi> I always have the rect in every app
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but isn't it because the keyboard communicates the coordinates still?
<Saviq> when it should be 0 height?
<Cimi> Saviq, either 0 height
<Cimi> Saviq, or y being screen_height
<Cimi> while y I think is
<Cimi> y = screen_height - kbd_height
<Cimi> when keyboard is off
<Saviq> Cimi, no it's not
<Cimi> as soon as it pops in, you see y starting again from screen_height
<Saviq> Cimi, because as you slide the keyboard away with your finger
<Saviq> Cimi, the rectangle follows
<Saviq> Cimi, if what you say would be true
<Saviq> Cimi, the rectangle would stay in place but shring
<Saviq> shrink
<Cimi> Saviq, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, until it is outside
<Cimi> let me do video
<Saviq> Cimi, don't
<Saviq> Cimi, it's 10 lines of code
<Saviq> Cimi, you're wasting time
<Saviq> Cimi, just find what's the issue
<Saviq> fix it
<Saviq> done
<Cimi> Saviq, well it is a bug in ubuntukeyboard maybe
<Cimi> Saviq, and I don't know how we want to fix it
<Cimi> Saviq, either flagging visible false
<Saviq> Cimi, file a bug against the ubuntukeyboard then
<Cimi> or reducing height
<Cimi> or moving y outside screen
<Saviq> Cimi, I told you how, keyboard should slide out and be 0 height
<Cimi> so both
<Cimi> y = screen height and height 0
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, it needs to be a rectangle, in global coordinates, that the OSK covers
<Cimi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QWSJxnL7FY
<Cimi> when i slide out, you see the yellow color of the mousearea delayed following
<Cimi> (what a bad color choice yellow over white)
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, use red
<Saviq> Cimi, but *yes*
<Saviq> *I know*
<Cimi> filing bug
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1337814
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337814 in ubuntu-keyboard "Wrong coordinates" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> Saviq: re "If popover is already gone, we should unfocus the text field."
<mzanetti> Saviq: would you expect a press on the dash content to just unfocus the textfield
<mzanetti> or unfocus *and* do the press
<Saviq> mzanetti, both
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, basically, onPressed
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that when you swipe, it dismisses as well
<Saviq> mzanetti, review for you please https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/scope-customizations/+merge/225170
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, anything I forgot https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/flake8-precommit/+merge/224852/comments/542929 ?
 * mzanetti reads
<bregma> Saviq, just for the record, Unity 8 on desktop was critically broken by a bug in Mesa earlier, it got fixed Thursday and the theme change tested out OK on desktop -- sorry for the delay
<Saviq> bregma, great, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/flake8-precommit/+merge/224852/comments/542934
<Saviq> mzanetti, I did write "drop the second hook"
<mzanetti> meh... sorry
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I guess the thing about blocking vs warning is still valid
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, what did you mean yesterday about the dots at the bottom of the page?
<Cimi> in the wizard?
<Saviq> Cimi, there's 4 dots
<Saviq> Cimi, but I had 4 pages (no SIM is an optional page?)
<Saviq> 5 pages
<Cimi> Saviq, ah no sim then
<Saviq> mzanetti, re: can't add a container around them
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd probably just go for x/y/widht/height
<Saviq> mzanetti, or maybe left/top anchor  + width/height from the edit fields
<Saviq> -s
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I understand it might be fine as is
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, the end result is the same now actually
<karni> Saviq: would it be possible to enable cache for the images shown in previews? basically, we have scopes that use QNetworkDiskCache to cache requests, but when we pass URLs to scope result or preview, it would always fetch the image from the network. Could we somehow improve that?
<karni> Saviq: If not, I think I found a workaround.. fetch the images manually, using QNetworkDiskCache (with limited size), and pass a local file url to the scope.
<karni> Saviq: it's something I imagine the framework should do, but if we can't have that, at least there would be a way to speed things up
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/scope-customizations/+merge/225170/comments/542940
<Saviq> karni, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/cache-network-data/+merge/224995
<Saviq> karni, merged yesterday ;)
<karni> Saviq: WOHOOO!!
<karni> Saviq: awesomesauce!
<Saviq> mzanetti, IMA hides search even if it's not empty - it should only hide on empty
<mzanetti> d'oh! fixing...
<Saviq> mzanetti, states! ;P
<Saviq> karni, there's still a delay to actually hit up the server and check for validity
<Saviq> karni, but if the servers are configured right, it should not even do that
<Saviq> (too often)
<Saviq> mzanetti, apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: what would be in there?
<Saviq> mzanetti, should be 20140702.1 or so
<mzanetti> Saviq: so it didn't have the pageheader when I tried 2 hours ago
<mzanetti> so now I have the packages with the pageheader installed
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah right
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's why
<Saviq> you have wrong icons
<mzanetti> but aren't the icons in another package?
<mzanetti> ubuntu-mobile-icons or similar?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're missing uitk changes
<Saviq> mzanetti, that switch to the suru theme
<Saviq> mzanetti, and the icons I used are not there in ubuntu-mobile
<mzanetti> ah ok
<karni> Saviq: ack, thanks :)
<facundobatista> Holas
<Saviq> \o
<Saviq> oh yay, segfault
<Saviq> ha
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, you need to fix testDashContent, not myself ;P
<Saviq> mzanetti, and still Needs fixing on new-header
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> /food
<MacSlow> greyback, hey there
<greyback> MacSlow: hi
<MacSlow> greyback, is it expected to not be able to run any mir-client (and mir-server) on current radeon-based systems?
<greyback> MacSlow: have you Catalyst installed (the non-free driver)?
<MacSlow> greyback, OpenSource-driver of course... I'm getting this "libEGL warning: unsupported platform (null)"
<MacSlow> greyback, I tried the mir_demo_server_basic and mir_demo_server_translucent sofar
<greyback> MacSlow: try setting "EGL_PLATFORM=mir"
<MacSlow> greyback, ok... trying now
<greyback> I had thought it shouldn't be necessary any more, but maybe
<MacSlow> greyback, nope... still getting the same error
<greyback> MacSlow: any other errors?
<greyback> it is crashing?
<greyback> where are you running it from? You need to be in a VT
<MacSlow> greyback, I am on VTs
<MacSlow> greyback, starting mir_demo_server_basic on VT1... switching to VT2 and starting my client program (the unity-system-compositor-spinner)
<MacSlow> greyback, with EGL_PLATFORM=mir ./unity-system-compositor-spinner
<MacSlow> greyback, this used to work just fine a few weeks back
<greyback> MacSlow: ok then something changed. You'd better ask the Mir guys, it's beyond me
<MacSlow> greyback, ok
<MacSlow> greyback, just tried other mir-clients... they work :/
<greyback> MacSlow: you recompiled it? mir 0.4.0 landed with client-facing API changes...
<MacSlow> greyback, I pull updates and recompiled... I think :)
 * MacSlow checks
<MacSlow> greyback, still not working
<greyback> MacSlow: is it crashing? Is it hanging? Any more debug output? Did you try turning on component reports (http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/component_reports.html)
<MacSlow> greyback, it's just not starting... I'll try the ltt-reporting to see if that gives any clues
<greyback> MacSlow: it exists cleanly?
<greyback> exits
<MacSlow> greyback, yup
<karni> Saviq: Is it possible to uncollapse a preview text by default?
<greyback> MacSlow: that's odd.
<MacSlow> greyback, that's all the output I'm getting from my mir-client on the VT http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7747141
<dednick> Cimi: would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/transfer-menu/+merge/224672
<Cimi> yes
<MacSlow> greyback, hm... I did run mir-server and my mir-client with lttng but the result doesn't seem to contain much
<Saviq> karni, will be
<Saviq> karni, once we implement the expandable widget, text alone will be expanded by default, only if you put it in an expandable will it collapse
<karni> Saviq: ah, cool!
<mzanetti> Saviq: one more question:
<mzanetti> searchfield focused, empty, popup open
<mzanetti> user taps on the IMA
<mzanetti> popup hides
<mzanetti> shoudl the searchfield unfocus and hide in the same tap?
<mzanetti> or should hiding popup and hiding search still be 2 steps?
<Saviq> mzanetti, good question
<mzanetti> I changed it here to do both in one
<mzanetti> seems better to me
<Saviq> mzanetti, probably both
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: you said something about testDash?
<mzanetti> not passing for you?
<Saviq> mzanetti, testDashContent
<mzanetti> ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, 10 fails
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's tabBar something
<mzanetti> ack. missed that one. will fix
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll actually kick a full run here
<mzanetti> at tests suites like DashContent I'm really happy about the FUNCTION= feature
<mzanetti> although test_departments would also require a LINE= feature :D
<MacSlow> greyback, what's the correct way to start a mir-client on a device
<greyback> MacSlow: with unity8 running as the mir server?
<MacSlow> greyback, no... unity-system-compositor is in control iirc
<greyback> MacSlow: check if MIR_SOCKET=/run/mir_socket is set
<greyback> note that unity8 is a mir server too, it is both a mir server and a client of USC (i.e. is a 'nested' server(
<MacSlow> greyback, MIR_SOCKET isn't set...
<greyback> MacSlow: then try setting it, or else use the -m switch - equivalent actions
<MacSlow> greyback, just trying to do "sudo ./unity-system-compositor-spinner -m /run/mir_socket" fails similarly to what I'm seeing on the my desktop
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/transfer-menu/+merge/224673/comments/543028, there's inline, too
<greyback> MacSlow:  MIR_SOCKET=/run/mir_socket /usr/bin/unity-system-compositor-spinner <- works for me
<greyback> MacSlow: also note, running as sudo, if it crashes, you don't see the "aborted" message
<MacSlow> greyback, hm... MIR_SOCKET=/run/mir_socket /usr/bin/unity-system-compositor-spinner doesn't fail or exit... but I still don't see anything...
<MacSlow> greyback, the greeter is unresponsive to any touch-input
<MacSlow> has to be something else that got broken
<greyback> MacSlow: set "MIR_CLIENT_RPC_REPORT=log " in your env & try again. Does it report once per frame?
<greyback> MacSlow: it's possible USC isn't bringing the spinner to the front
<MacSlow> greyback, ok... restarted my N10...
<greyback> MacSlow: super simple test: "sudo stop lightdm" to kill USC. Then "mir_demo_server_shell&" and "MIR_SOCKET=/run/user/32011/mir_socket /usr/bin/unity-system-compositor-spinner"
<MacSlow> greyback, with MIR_CLIENT_RPC_REPORT=log I got feedback "Invocation succeeded: id: 256 method_name: next_buffer ..." etc
<greyback> yep that's good, means client requesting new buffers for each frame & mir is giving them to it
<greyback> however it may be that USC simply is not making the spinner surface visible
<greyback> I've never dug into USC code, I don't know how it decides what surfaces to show at what times
<MacSlow> greyback, no mir_demo_server_shell on the N10... have to grab and copile it
<greyback> MacSlow: apt-get install mir-demos
<MacSlow> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: DashContent tests fixed
<MacSlow> greyback, too badk mterry has a bank-holiday today :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, how's testShell on your end?
<Saviq> 3 fail here
<Saviq> on search indicator, so kinda make sense
<Saviq> probably just for removal
<mzanetti> Saviq: confirmed. fixing...
<MacSlow> greyback, ah ok... that's a way to test it... works
<mzanetti> ok. tst_Shell fixed
<greyback> MacSlow: only danger is that you'll not be profiling the actual scenario, but a different scenario (i.e. not with USC)
<greyback> MacSlow: I don't anticipate and major rendering differences between USC and mir_demo_server_shell, but just be cautious
<MacSlow> greyback, yeah... just saw that the spinner doesn not show up in the process-list of top...
<MacSlow> but only the mir_demo_server_shell
<MacSlow> greyback, which defeats the purpose of my intention... to bring down (and verify) CPU-load of the spinner
<greyback> MacSlow: indeed. It was step to determine if the fact you could not see the spinner was due to your spinner code, or USC. Conclusion: USC was the blame
<greyback> so USC must have some criterion to decide that the spinner surface should be visible
<MacSlow> greyback, next issue that turned up is that the locally compiled unity-system-compositor-spinner segfaults while the system-wide one does not... just trying to grab a bt
<Saviq> mzanetti, one awesome thing about our xvfb tests is that you can actually run them in parallel
<Saviq> mzanetti, so a full suite is down to some 3 minutes for me or so
<greyback> MacSlow: yeah USC is designed to launch the spinner itself, and only show the surface from the spinner that it launched. Other surfaces are only brought to the front when USC is told to by some third party via IPC somehow
<greyback> whatever the heck DMConnection is
<mzanetti> nice! trying
<MacSlow> greyback, got the crash sorted out
<dednick> Saviq: bulkTransferMenu is a generic "menu with button"
<mzanetti> Saviq: just passing -j?
<dednick> Saviq: although might switch it out for the USC.StandardMenu now.
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<Saviq> dednick, right, but it was named bulkTransferMenu ;)
<Saviq> dednick, your call there, just pointing out, you know better
<dednick> Saviq: :) ah. you mean from the indicator
<dednick> Saviq: you mean the "com.canonical.indicator.transfer-bulk-action"
<dednick> or the usage of it
<Saviq> dednick, the ": transferBulkAction" just after
<Saviq> dednick, although I understand the extra-label extattr might not be common enough
<Saviq> dednick, but maybe we shouldn't even introduce transfer-bulk-action
<dednick> Saviq: right. if we come across another menu which has the same data, i can change it.
<dednick> Saviq: yeah.
<Saviq> dednick, and instead tell them to use action-with-button
<dednick> charles: ^ too late to change?
<dednick> charles: "com.canonical.indicator.button-section" maybe
<charles> dednick, so just renaming
<dednick> charles: ya
<charles> dednick, so just renaming "com.canonical.indicator.transfer-bulk-action" as "com.canonical.indicator.button-section" because the former is overly specific? Yes I can update the MP with that
<dednick> charles: yes. that's the idea.
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok well, I lied, 7 minutes, but still
<mzanetti> hehe :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: while we're running tests: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-testPreview-20ppgu/+merge/225690
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't understand why
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think unit.dp(1) != units.gu(0.1)
<mzanetti> which might introduce such slight differences
<mzanetti> meaning: units.dp() and units.gu() does not grow linear
<mzanetti> well, linear yes, but not in parallel
<Saviq> right
<mzanetti> not sure I explain it right... did you understand what I mean?
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, timing failure in PageHeader http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/testPageHeader.xml
<Saviq> mzanetti, I can get it to fail like this when ran in parallel and then some
<Saviq> mzanetti, if obvious - fix, otherwise leave bt
<Saviq> be
<mzanetti> I've seen this here with a wait(10000)
<mzanetti> it failed after 16 seconds with this warning
<mzanetti> saw it for the first time today
<Saviq> mzanetti, I meant <failure message="function returned unexpected result    Actual   (): false    Expected (): true" result="fail"/> rather
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, think it just exited the test because it got blocked for too long?
<mzanetti> need to look
<mzanetti> what the... this doesn't make any sense
<mzanetti> Saviq: that test was totally useless. I've dropped it and replaced it with one that tests the IMA I added lately
<mzanetti> greyback: ouch... seen the bugs om26er_ reported?
<mzanetti> the osk one mainly
<greyback> mzanetti: 'below unity' - I don't understand
<mzanetti> greyback: below the indicators drop down most likely
<mzanetti> pull down
<greyback> mzanetti: he's right, OSK is under the indicators. Oops!
<mzanetti> greyback: and hes kinda right with the dash schrolling performanche. although I don't see how that is related
<greyback> mzanetti: we're switching rendering architectures, so it probably is related
<greyback> om26er_: good catches all, please keep it coming!
 * greyback EOW
<greyback> o/
<dednick> Saviq: with the maximumHeight/preferredHeight, was your comment related only to height, or width as well?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-05
<sonne> greetings!
<sonne> i'm having a strange problem with unity: a QT program, that works fine under osx / windows / gnome, doesn't seem to behave properly under unity, as in once you switch focus to another program you can't switch back to it
<sonne> clicking on the program on the unity bar has no effect, and it doesn't show on alt-tab
<sonne> this only happens under unity.. any ideas?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-29
<mzanetti> ltinkl, hey ho
<mzanetti> ltinkl, what's the status on the QScreenSaver thing?
<ltinkl> mzanetti, hi
<ltinkl> mzanetti, I added a comment to the BR with a suggestion how this might be fixed (in mir); so far no reply :/
<ltinkl> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1462489/comments/20
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462489 in Canonical System Image "Allow apps to keep the screen on" [High,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> ltinkl, I think we rather adjust the QPA to use mir specifics, instead of cluttering Mir with X11 cruft
<mzanetti> hmm... ok, this isn't in the QPA, but rather directly in the QtSystemInfo code
<ltinkl> mzanetti, hmm, I didn't mean this, I think we should patch (provide an implementation) directly in qscreensaver
<ltinkl> mzanetti, ye
<mzanetti> yep
<ltinkl> mzanetti, so far it has one only for X11
<mzanetti> ltinkl, ok. thanks a lot for digging this out. I'll take it to Pat to figure who will do this
<ltinkl> mzanetti, no prob; I think this is best suited for someone from the mir team
<ltinkl> mzanetti, shouldn't be that hard for them imo
<dandrader> greyback, fyi: will start reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/polite-close/+merge/262188 now.
<greyback> dandrader: thanks. Was about to ask you actually
<dandrader> didn't know it was up for review for so long already. thought it was WIP
<cimi> pstolowski, hey pawel
<cimi> pstolowski, I am working on the social comments, do you have any preferences for the widgetData properties for them?
<cimi> widgetData["source"], "author", "date", "comment" ?
<pstolowski> cimi, hey,
<pstolowski> cimi, do you have the notes about that from tsdgeos?
<pstolowski> cimi, ah, nvm, i confused this with some other functionality I discussed before with tsdgeos
<pstolowski> cimi, so - no, i haven't really thought about social comments, so no preferences. just propose something
<greyback>  libconnectivity-qt1-dev:armhf : Depends: libconnectivity-qt1:armhf (= 0.5.1+15.04.20150618.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<greyback> grrrr
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> did the desktop lock screen changed on purpose between vivid and wily?
<seb128> it's using the phone now
<seb128> before it had one with a text input rather than the artwork and edge slide
<greyback> seb128: not intentionally. Sounds like a bug
<seb128> hey greyback, wb!
<greyback> seb128: hey! Thanks :)
<seb128> I was looking for you previous week ;-)
<greyback> you would have found me outside in the sun. Why didn't you look there? ;)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> good place to hide for a geek ;-)
<seb128> anyway, I was/am hitting issue to get unity8 session to work on the snappy personal and I though it might be an issue on the components only you know
<seb128> unity8.log was failing to start with ""ERROR: QMirServer - Mir failed to start"" in the log bug no details
<seb128> but turns out it's probably not your fault
<seb128> after some days of trying to figure out what's going and nagging Mir/unity8 channels I got enough help to figure out that unity8 does work
<seb128> it's only that lightdm starts u-s-c on vt8 but fail to switch to there, and vt7 go back to the greeter
<seb128> so it looks like session start failed
<seb128> if you manually go to vt8 unity8 does start
<seb128> now I'm nagging robert_ancell trying to understand why the vt switch is not working
<greyback> seb128: hmm, quite an adventure.
<greyback> sounds like something to robustify. I'm surprised unity8 didn't print an error explaining why mir failed to start
<seb128> greyback, yeah, not easy to debug/have info about QMirServer not starting
<seb128> I'm not even sure why Mir fails to start still
<seb128> usc is on "pause"
<seb128> shouldn't the rendering on vt8 work even if that's not the active vt?
<greyback> seb128: I've no idea. I would expect it to, but that's Mir's domain
<seb128> k
<attente> hi. is anyone looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1417655?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417655 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Support multiple surface applications" [Medium,Triaged]
<greyback> attente: yep, it's slowly appearing. It involves adding non-trivial window management code, so is taking time
<attente> greyback: cool, thanks
<seb128> hum, the desktop greeter regressed in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/8.10+15.10.20150616.1-0ubuntu1
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/209311403/unity8_8.10%2B15.10.20150612-0ubuntu2_8.10%2B15.10.20150616.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> could be https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/greeter_mode/+merge/256385
<greyback> seb128: strange thing is, I'm using today's desktop on my laptop, and greeter looks fine.
<seb128> "fine"?
<seb128> does it have a password entry?
<greyback> seb128: i.e. the way it always has, password entry box to left of infographic
<seb128> or the artwork in the middle and need to slide to display the "enter password"?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> weird, I get the phone Ui on my wily and on the snappy personal daily image
<greyback> seb128: is GRID_UNIT_PX set to a high value?
<seb128> dpkg -l | grep unity8?
<greyback> seb128: I'm on vivid+overlay
<seb128> ah
<seb128> that doesn't have the landing I mentioned
<greyback> 8.10+15.04.20150618-0ubuntu1
<greyback> ok
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/5157494/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> yeah, that doesn't have "  * Implement bare-bones shellMode=greeter and shellMode=shell"
<seb128> e.g https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/greeter_mode/+merge/256385
<greyback> yeah.
<seb128> reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1469761
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1469761 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Recent landing made desktop load the phone greeter/lock screen" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> looks likely that's the problem
<greyback> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw!
<greyback> seb128: i'm guessing apps work for you on unity8 on desktop then
<seb128> starting them?
<seb128> yes
<greyback> seb128: heh, ok I've screwed something up somewhere
<seb128> if not, make sure cgmanager is started
<seb128> it doesn't do for some vivid unstable upgraders
<seb128> systemctl start cgmanager
<greyback> seb128: would this be useful fix, it helps unity8-dash and maliit start on my machine: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/set-qpa-env-for-clients/+merge/263253
<seb128> greyback, thanks ... and weird, dash starts fine for me
<greyback> seb128: bingo, that fixes apps for me
<seb128> great
<seb128> you need to locally fix your systemd job, upgrades from that buggy unstable version are not automatically handled
<greyback> seb128: hmm, I am interested in what sets QT_QPA_PLATFORM for dash & maliit then
<greyback> yay, i get to learn systemd now
<seb128> QT_QPA_PLATFORM = ubuntumirclient
<greyback> seb128: yeah, but *what* sets that for apps
<seb128> ah
<seb128> no idea...
<greyback> nor I. Anyway, stuff works for me now, thank you
<seb128> oh
<seb128> /usr/bin/lightdm-unity8-session does
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> dandrader, pong
<dandrader> mzanetti, just did "sudo apt-get build-dep unity8" in vivid+overlay_ppa and it didn't pull libandroid-properties-dev. Any idea what might be missing or outdated?
<dandrader> mzanetti, that was in a chroot in my mako, right after a "apt-get update"
<mzanetti> should be there. that dep came with shellRotation, which is in the ppa
<mzanetti> dandrader, apt-cache policy unity8
<dandrader> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11794738/
<dandrader> looks correct...
<mzanetti> dandrader, odd, you have 20150618. That is current trunk
<dandrader> mzanetti, and same happens on the phone but outside the chroot
<mzanetti> yeah, just saw it
<dandrader> I've no idea where "apt-get build-dep" gets his info from though
<mzanetti> from the source package afaik
<mzanetti> which should have the debian/control
<mzanetti> and it is in there
<tedg> So I just installed the U8 desktop session. But it doesn't seem to be taking mouse input.
<tedg> Is there a way to make it do that?
<robin-hero> ey all! I set Terminal to maximum size on Unity8 (Desktop Next), and now I can't resize it to the original size, because there are no control buttons on the title. How can I fix it?
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, ltinkl just left some comments here. https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fixOrientedShellTests/+merge/262490
<mzanetti> dandrader, in case you wanna fix, the silo still needs building and I can't build atm
<mzanetti> so feel free to still change the branch
<dandrader> mzanetti, replied
<mzanetti> dandrader, hmm, this is news to me... interesting
<mzanetti> have some readings related to this?
<dandrader> mzanetti, nothing readily available. let me google it
<dandrader> mzanetti, this is one http://www.cprogramming.com/c++11/rvalue-references-and-move-semantics-in-c++11.html
<dandrader> mzanetti, let me find a Qt announcement on the support
<dandrader> mzanetti, yeah, just checked the code. QString has a move constructor: QString(QString && other)
<dandrader> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11795003/
<tedg> Hmm, so I still can't get through the lock screen with -mousetouch
<dandrader> tedg, maybe unity8 is not getting any input at all
<tedg> dandrader, No, I can make the launcher move, just not the lock screen.
<dandrader> tedg, if you just click on the indicators bar. does it open?
<dandrader> tedg, without -mousetouch, that is.
<tedg> dandrader, No
<tedg> dandrader, I doesn't either way
<tedg> I think I remember bregma mentioning something like this.
<dandrader> tedg, bad sign. the indicator bar is supposed to show  the indicators panel when it gets a mouse click
<tedg> I just don't remember if there's a solution.
<dandrader> tedg, also the launcher should show itself when the mouse pointer reaches the left edge of the screen. No "pushing against the edge" needed, like in unity7
<dandrader> tedg, that, again, without -mousetouch
<tedg> dandrader, Yeah, so the launcher appears and I can move the icons on it.
<dandrader> tedg, and are you getting the "tablet" or the phone lockscreen?
<tedg> dandrader, I don't know the difference.
<tedg> There's no user selector
<tedg> And it's in the user session.
<dandrader> tedg, the tablet (or the wide, multi-user) one is the one that shows the user name on the left (or a scrollable list of users) with the round infographics on the right side
<dandrader> tedg, you dismiss it by tapping on the user name (if it doesn't have a password)
<tedg> Yeah, so I think it's phone.
<tedg> I've got a centered infographic
<tedg> Can I disable the lock screen? How does this work for cases of lightdm doing the session managment?
<dandrader> tedg, so that's another problem. desktop should be getting the tablet/wide/multi-user greeter
<dandrader> tedg, until we get a design for the desktop case (if it turns out to be different from tablet)
<dandrader> tedg, josh should know, but he's not on IRC atm.
<dandrader> tedg, or mterry
<dandrader> tedg, lightdm will run "unity8 ---greeteronly" or something like that
<dandrader> tedg, ie, it will run an instance of unity8 having only the Greeter+Lockscreen
<dandrader> tedg, until it's split into a separate binary again
<dandrader> tedg, not sure what's the current status of this though
<tedg> dandrader, it seems to be -mode shell
<dandrader> tedg, yeah, I thinkg that's the command line argument for that
<dandrader> tedg, it shouldn't load the Greeter
<dandrader> tedg, did it work for you?
<tedg> dandrader, Yeah, now I need to get a terminal :-)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-30
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/expandable_not_expanded_by_default/+merge/262719 ?
<tsdgeos> greyback: what do you think of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1469963 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1469963 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Time & Date shows abnormally after rotation" [Low,Incomplete]
<greyback> tsdgeos: you were right on the money. I've replied
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> cimi: and this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1461979
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1461979 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Today scope does not clip the strings correct" [Medium,In progress]
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what's your opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1468042 is it something we should do or is it something in the lower layers should do?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1468042 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Notifications of incoming messages are displayed on the lockscreen even though they are disabled." [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I asked josh yesterday, he said he as a branch that would fix it... need to properly work through the reply still
<tsdgeos> k
<greyback> hmm, bluetooth keyboard issues, hoping reboot fixes it
<cimi> pstolowski, mzanetti let me know if you like the json or have other preferences https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/previewSocialComment/+merge/263339
<mzanetti> cimi, I want yaml
<mzanetti> ;P
<davmor2> mzanetti: I picture you sing I want Yaml to this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMICD3aMZpw
<mzanetti> davmor2, :(((
<mzanetti> Unfortunately, this video is not available in your country because it could contain music from SME, for which we could not agree on conditions of use with GEMA.
<davmor2> mzanetti: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1xv2e_bow-wow-wow-i-want-candy_music
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> cimi, looks ok to me
<cimi> mzanetti, don't know if we  should have "social-comment" or just "comment"
<mzanetti> cimi, good question... probably just comment
<davmor2> mzanetti: the best of it is now you'll be thinking of that any time you see the term I want yaml :P  You're welcome by the way :)
<mzanetti> :D
<ChrisTownsend> Is anybody looking at why Unity 8 on the desktop is broken, ie, the phone greeter is shown after logging in from lightdm?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, hey, bug #1469761
<ubot5> bug 1469761 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Recent landing made desktop load the phone greeter/lock screen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469761
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ack, thanks.  I was too lazy to look at Launchpad yet;-)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, it doesn't make it "broken" though
<seb128> you can swip from the edge
<seb128> (not in a vm though)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ah, ok.  Should probably add the "workaround" in the bug description.  I don't use the phone, so I wouldn't know that.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, oh ok
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hmm, can't seem to swipe from the edge to get rid of the greeter.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, can you display the launcher and click on the ubuntu logo?
<seb128> it should make the greeter display the "enter passphrase"
<seb128> then you can type your password
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok, did that and now it says "Enter passphrase" with no place to enter it.
<seb128> just type
<seb128> it should show the dots
<seb128> it's just not obvious
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok, that works.  I guess that is not technically broken, but it sure is fsck'd up.:)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Thanks for your help.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, yw!
<seb128> it is buggy, hopefully somebody works on the issue
<seb128> mzanetti assigned it to Josh
<seb128> unsure if he's around though, I didn't see him on IRC yesterday and he didn't comment on the bug
<mzanetti> seb128, I wrote him a mail, he said he has a branch upcoming
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I've been getting quite a bit of bug mail in the unity8-lxc project about this.  I've spent some trying to help those users and now at least I have a place to point them.
<mzanetti> oh wait... taht was another one
<seb128> mzanetti, ok, good ... do you know if he does IRC?
<seb128> he should :-)
<mzanetti> seb128, he is, but west coast time zone
<mzanetti> seb128, shows up for our standup at 14:30 UTC usually
<seb128> mzanetti, k, I looked for him yesterday at 6pm european time, unsure when he gets online
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm going to try to catch him today
<seb128> or can you point him to that bug in your standup?
<mzanetti> I will
<seb128> thanks
<mzanetti> MacSlow, can you please try to find someone from the phonedations team to help with that GU stuff?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, sure
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, do you know what is supposed to change vt when you look with lightm to unity8?
<seb128> is that lightdm/usc/unity/mir?
<seb128> greyback, ^
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hmm, I looked into that some time ago.  I seem to remember is was lightdm, but I'm not 100% sure.
<seb128> robert_ancell wrote a reply to my email stating "LightDM tells USC which session should be visible (basically replacing VT switching)."
<seb128> "USC combines the frames from the session(s) as appropriate so the correct session is visible and getting input event. USC applies any transitions it thinks are appropriate."
<seb128> does it mean it's usc?
<seb128> kgunn, ^
<ChrisTownsend> Hmm, it seems robert_ancell is saying usc is responsible for the VT switch, although those words aren't exactly clear to me.  I tend to believe him over me:)
<greyback> seb128: IMO USC should switch to the vt it desires. It has a --vt argument to specify that
<seb128> greyback, the process has --vt 8
<seb128> which is how I noticed is was started on vt8 and tried to ctrl-alf-f8
<seb128> which makes the unity8 session start
<seb128> so it does start on vt8
<seb128> but nothing move the active vt there
<seb128> what should be the something doing that?
<greyback> seb128: hmm, I thought mir/usc did that too
<seb128> well, maybe it's failing
<mzanetti> cimi, when you have some minutes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1468403
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1468403 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Characters overlap together in lines Contact/License of App details" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i "fixed" this before, it's basically Text{} in QML being broken
<tsdgeos> and i did somehow workaround it in the past
<tsdgeos> if this is still happening in Arale and not in the Bq
<tsdgeos> we will need to backport the Qt fix and that's it
<tsdgeos> cimi: ↑↑
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, well, you guys fight for it :)
<tsdgeos> i can't fix it
<tsdgeos> if noone confirms it's arale only first
<tsdgeos> asked it twice already
<tsdgeos> and people keep ignoring me on the bugs
<tsdgeos> FWIW this is the Qt fix https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/111080/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I just tried on arale... can't see this behavior
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's very dependant on the app, tried exactly the same app form the bug?
<tsdgeos> form -> from
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes, but my phone is set to german atm. could that make a difference?
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> different width of translations
<mzanetti> ok. will reflash and report back
<mzanetti> after I'm done frying my mako
<mzanetti> I think it is too hot today to compile on mako
<cimi> tsdgeos, mzanetti ack
<mzanetti> josharenson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1469761
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1469761 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Recent landing made desktop load the phone greeter/lock screen" [High,Confirmed]
<josharenson> mzanetti: I think dandrader already fixed that bug, in https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fixOrientedShellTests
<mzanetti> josharenson, ah, perfect
<josharenson> I'll link them
<mzanetti> josharenson, yeah, wanted to ask you that yesterday but didn't manage to catch you in the end
<josharenson> mzanetti: spent most of the day off irc dealing w/ an unnecessarily painful ubuntu reinstall
<mzanetti> heh, I know the feeling. hapened to me 2 months ago
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what did you mean with "* The progress bar is slightly off from the background" in the audio card review?
<tsdgeos> it's the same progress bar we had in the preview re-purposed for the cards too
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, there were some margins of units.dp(2) in the old code... and on my first test it was a bit off. but seems I made a mistake.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, everything I commented on the original branch should be fixed now
<tsdgeos> okidoki, could you add a new comment for clarity?
<tsdgeos> stupid me
<tsdgeos> i'm looking at the wrong MR
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/audioCardSupport/revision/1777 should work when/if we get the playlist support and all magically fits into place
<tsdgeos> i pinged Jim to talk about it but he didn't come back to me yet
<mzanetti> thanks tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> on the commenting/rating side, is there something for me to do? reviews?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑
<tsdgeos> cimi: ↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes please
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/previewSocialComment/+merge/263339
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, and its prereq
<tsdgeos> oki
<dandrader> greyback, do you know where log generated by mir, from unity8, is stored?
<greyback> dandrader: it's not logging anything by default really. You need to turn on logging with some env vars
<greyback> then it'll end up in the unity8.log as usual
<dandrader> greyback, yeah. I added "initctl set-env --global MIR_SERVER_INPUT_REPORT=log" to unity8.log and executed in the terminal
<dandrader> greyback, s/unity8.log/unity8.conf
<greyback> and it worked?
<dandrader> greyback, no
<greyback> dandrader: I only see reference to  MIR_SERVER_INPUT_REPORT=lttng in mir
<dandrader> greyback, still unsure whether I was really able to change the env were untiy8 is run by upstart
<dandrader> greyback, http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/component_reports.html
<greyback> dandrader: you are. What you did should work
<greyback> dandrader: ah that doc is ancient
<dandrader> greyback, that's what alan keeps pointing me at
<greyback> "start unity8 ENV=var" will run unity8 with ENV=var set
<greyback> dandrader: I've grepped the sources, only mention of INPUT_REPORT is in a doc file
<dandrader> it's maddening that I can't grep for env var names because it's all done functions and whatnot
<dandrader> done through
<greyback> MIR_CLIENT_INPUT_RECEIVER_REPORT maybe?
<dandrader> greyback, how did you find that env var name?
<greyback> dandrader: grep getenv
<dandrader> greyback, ?
<greyback> dandrader: I ran "grep getenv" on the mir sources and looked for something input related
<greyback> dandrader: you might be able to run unity8 with the "--input_report_opt=log" switch
<greyback> qt may choke on that tho
<dandrader> greyback, isn't it just "--input_report=log"
<greyback> dandrader: yes sorry, bad copy/paste
<dandrader> at least that's what "unity-system-compositor --help" shows
<greyback> Unknown option 'input_report'.
<greyback> darn
<dandrader> greyback, it did work
<greyback> huh, not for me
<greyback> start unity8 ARGS="--input_report=log"
<dandrader> greyback, MIR_SERVER_INPUT_REPORT=log and MIR_SERVER_LEGACY_INPUT_REPORT=log
<greyback> hmm, so those do work
<greyback> sorry
<dandrader> greyback, I went the initctl set-env way
<josharenson> Launchpad having issues?
<dandrader> josharenson, yeah, seems like it's down :(
<dandrader> just got a "Uh oh!" page
<josharenson> dandrader: yeah and I'm not able to push branches :-/
<om26er> I cannot enable developer mode on wily, help ?
<om26er> wrong channel.
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-01
<agent47> Hi.
<agent47> How can I build unity 7 from source on ubuntu desktop 15.04?
<agent47> I followed the intructions on the web page but when I do make install it gives me an error "cannot create directory /pam.d"
<agent47> if I do sudo make install it works fine, but when I test it I cannot login to my desktop any more until I delete ~.compiz-1 folder.
<tsdgeos> cimi: mzanetti: why textarea instead of textfield on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/previewcommentinput/+merge/262959 ?
<mzanetti> no clue... I had a textfield and cimi wanted to change it
<mzanetti> cimi, did Paty say it needs to be multi-line?
<tsdgeos> ok, done with https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/previewcommentinput/+merge/262959
<tsdgeos> lots of nit-picking, sorry :D
<mzanetti> MacSlow, moin moin
<MacSlow> mzanetti, greetings
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/launcher-icon-wobble/+merge/262355/comments/660374
<MacSlow> mzanetti, looking into it
<cimi> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ^
<tsdgeos> me?
<mzanetti> that's why it is a TextArea
<mzanetti> it needs to expand to multiple lines
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> that yes was a bit disconnected from my brain
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: is date on the "social-comment" widget mandatory?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, dunno. i'd say make it optional
<tsdgeos> cimi: mzanetti: ↑ ?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, nb, the spec says it's a subtitle that displays date&time
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, so it should be a generic 'subtitle'
<tsdgeos> sure, my main question is if it should be optinal or not
<tsdgeos> and if it's not there the comment should move up
<tsdgeos> or just leave empty space
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, not sure, patriciadavila may want to answer that?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, how is it going with inline music playback? is the new qml component that supports playlists available yet?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: the code is done, but there's no backend, so yes/no
<tsdgeos> and obviously the code is done over some assumptions on the api work as i think it works
<tsdgeos> needs testing
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, what backend?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: qtmultimedia
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, ok.. who is working on it?
<mzanetti> optional works for me... I guess it's paty's call in the end
<tsdgeos> jhodapp
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ↑
<patriciadavila> pstolowski, tsdgeos: subtitle is optional - in this particular case is used for displaying date and time due to the nature of the content (for a social comment, that info is relevant), now, if scope author decide not to include a subtitle, can we move the 'summary' bit up rather than leaving empty space?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, wrt unity9-launcher-icon-wobble... the reason CI failed is because "libunity-api-dev (>= 7.98)" can't be satisfied yet, as lp:~macslow/unity-api/launcher-icon-wobble (is top approved) is not yet merged to lp:unity-api.
<tsdgeos> patriciadavila: we can move it up yes, is that want we/you want?
<mzanetti> MacSlow, no
<mzanetti> MacSlow, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/210350312/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.unity8_8.10%2B15.04.20150630.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<mzanetti> MacSlow, come on, please fix it, I'd like to move on with this silo
<mzanetti> it's blocked for a week already because of this branch
<patriciadavila> tsdgeos: if there's not subtitle (date & time info) available, yes, we shall move it up :)
<tsdgeos> patriciadavila: ok, thanks for the confirmation :)
<patriciadavila> tsdgeos: great, thank you!
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ah... ok
<cimi> tsdgeos, I will tweak the branch then
<cimi> tsdgeos, and rename it to subtitle
<tsdgeos> oki
<cimi> tsdgeos, also, shall we keep social-comment or call it comment?
<tsdgeos> cimi: if scopes call it social-comment we call i tsocial comment :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, how do they call it? :D
<tsdgeos>  case "social-comment": return "PreviewSocialComment.qml";
<cimi> tsdgeos, they don't have a name yet
<cimi> tsdgeos, I wrote that :D
<tsdgeos> well it's a name right there, no?
<tsdgeos> you wrote that without coordinating with pstolowski?
<cimi> tsdgeos, he said, propose something
<cimi> tsdgeos, the branch is up to discussion
<cimi> tsdgeos, I linked to him to to review
<tsdgeos> ok, i don't have an opinion tbh
<tsdgeos> anything works :D
<pstolowski> i'd keep it as generic as possible, so maybe just 'comment'?
<cimi> ok
<mzanetti> seb128, hey, the new OOBE spec: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pZ-Ro--2eaRzjZKNRoYAeDvQHMkCuyvVuPFWFQfPW4s/edit#
<mzanetti> seb128, could you please have a look at page 48 and comment on that?
<mzanetti> I'm not sure we can do this
<seb128> mzanetti, about to go for lunch but doing that after, sure
<mzanetti> seb128, sure, no rush
<mzanetti> ltinkl, fyi ^
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so no need to change anything for the 40-50 on the BQ?
<tsdgeos> or still need the 21?
<tsdgeos> a bit confused by the text
<mzanetti> I see
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I don't think you need to change anything for krillin
<mzanetti> I'll update the text
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: oki
<tsdgeos> sigh
<mzanetti> that doesn't sound good
<tsdgeos> deb packages unusable
<tsdgeos> because they're for wily
<tsdgeos> :/
<mzanetti> yeah... figured that too
<tsdgeos> let's manually copy the files over...
<tsdgeos> tooling \o/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can't seem to pull the greeter from right?
<mzanetti> uh oh
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, indeed. will fix
<mzanetti> greyback, hey, approved revision disappeared: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-api/app-state-handling/+merge/258643
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah he rebased, which confused LP. I re-approved after that
<jhodapp> pstolowski, trying to wrap background playlist support up by next week
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i asked a few questions on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/autopkgtests/+merge/258027 but i guess it's better if we do it live :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes... but don't have the time for this right now...need to land some other things first
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> no worries
<tsdgeos> that branch is usless anyway probably since all the tests fail anyway :D
<tsdgeos> now that we decided not to run them on CI
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ci will come back beginning of next week, at least that's what I've been told
<tsdgeos> :)
<pstolowski> jhodapp, ack, thanks. will we make it for the upcoming ota freeze?
<jhodapp> pstolowski, trying to make it
<jhodapp> pstolowski, if it's stable enough it will make it
<pstolowski> jhodapp, k, thanks
<pstolowski> mzanetti, tsdgeos ^
<pstolowski> mzanetti, tsdgeos do you have a moment for HO?
<tsdgeos> i do
<mzanetti> yes
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, mzanetti https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gvkczj7rdc2jj6ltws7vqf43wea?authuser=1&hl=en
<mzanetti> greyback, will you land daniel's branches that involve qtmir?
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah. But i'm waiting for a mir landing first
<mzanetti> greyback, ack, also please let me do the current unity8 landing first
<greyback> mzanetti: ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, pong
<mzanetti> sorry, have been in a hangout
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: don't worry i actually figured out what i needed :D
<mzanetti> cool
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: give https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/40-50-90-dash/+merge/263536 a try?
<mzanetti> trying
<dandrader> mzanetti, is https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/40-50-90/+merge/263488 meant for merging or just for putting in a silo for testing?
<mzanetti> dandrader, I'm afraid we're gonna have to land it, temporarily at least
<mzanetti> dandrader, do you disagree with it? or just asking if you should review it?
<dandrader> mzanetti, because if we're going to land it, it will need a thorough review and all
<dandrader> mzanetti, and Alberts branch sounded like it was just meant for tests
<dandrader> s/tests/testing
<mzanetti> dandrader, I always have to touch stages, launcher and greeter
<dandrader> "trying it out"
<mzanetti> dandrader, because the edgedragareas need to reach the physical edge
<dandrader> mzanetti, oh, this sucks
<dandrader> :(
<mzanetti> dandrader, and maybe we even need to dynamically change it. i.e. if the gallery app displays a fullscreen picture, it would get real fullscreen
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmmm crazy
<dandrader> mzanetti, so maybe the borders would belong to ApplicationWindow instead of the whole shell?
<dandrader> mzanetti, like laucnher would come from the actual corner whereas dash would have those black margins
<mzanetti> dandrader, wouldn't that leave empty space between the launcher and the app?
<mzanetti> seems even weirder
<dandrader> mzanetti, it would, if the gap is wider than launcher itself
<mzanetti> dandrader,and the panel?
<mzanetti> either the launcher and the panel wouldn't align, or the panel and the app
<mzanetti> that wouldn't work out I think
<dandrader> mzanetti, well, the whole "black borders" idea is crazy anyway. hard to find a sane compromise
<mzanetti> indeed
<seb128> mzanetti, that googledoc, page 48, on which point do you want me to comment? the encryption from a settings/oobe perspective?
<mzanetti> seb128, that, but more the "set up a password but then still do autologin and ask the password when installing an app"
<mzanetti> seems to me that doesn't really fit into what we have right now
<seb128> mzanetti, I guess that would be changing the polkit auth but then we need some auth UI for touch
<mzanetti> yeah. and support in settings to do the same thing I guess
<mzanetti> dandrader, I wonder why we don't have an arale deviceconfiguration
<dandrader> mzanetti, because it didn't exist by the time shellRotation was started :)
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> dandrader, how is it set?
<dandrader> mzanetti, what do you mean?
<mzanetti> if I would add one for arale now, where do I specify that it picks that on arale?
<mzanetti> ah that comes from libandroid-props
<mzanetti> I remember now
<olli> bschaefer, if I wanted to experiment with a legacy app on touch, what would be the best route to do that?
<olli> can I just add a ppa to the phone, install packages and pray?
<olli> ;)
<ChrisTownsend> olli: Hey, I've been working on that stuff.  Seems the Xmir & Mir interaction is broken right now, so I think you won't get very far.
<olli> ChrisTownsend, is that in 15.04 or 15.10?
<olli> I'd be happy w/ 15.04 ;)
<ChrisTownsend> olli: 15.10.  I have a PPA that *might* work for 15.04.
<ChrisTownsend> olli: I'm trying to find it.
<olli> ChrisTownsend, ok
<ChrisTownsend> olli: Hmm, yeah, so I have https://launchpad.net/~unity8-desktop-session-team/+archive/ubuntu/legacy-x-apps-demo and the xorg-server in there has the XMir support.
<ChrisTownsend> olli: Hmm, you said touch which is arm, right?
 * bschaefer sees ChrisTownsend handled the question
 * bschaefer was eating lunch
<ChrisTownsend> bschaefer: :)
<bschaefer> i was about to say ChrisTownsend would know more :)
<olli> ChrisTownsend, so how would I get that running on my phone, in u8 of course ;)
<ChrisTownsend> olli: Yeah, it won't run.  I suggest you talk to willcooke about doing that since he did that stuff for MWC.
<olli> ok
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-02
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: if your problem with https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/integrated_lightdm_refactor/+merge/260588 was merging can we top approve it again since mterry and ltinkl approved it and it merges fine now?
<tsdgeos> dednick: what's the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/inline-dash-videos/+merge/260251 ? needs review from someone from our side or waiting for jhodapp?
<dednick> tsdgeos: well it definately needs a review from somebody in unity. but still waiting on jhodapp for some stability fixes.
<tsdgeos> dednick: so not urgent, ok
<dednick> tsdgeos: but would be best if we didn't have to much lag time between jhodapp fixes and landing.
<tsdgeos> that right
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll have a look then, i think it's going to be review day for me today
<dednick> tsdgeos: ta
<tsdgeos> dednick: update the description of https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/inline-dash-videos/+merge/260251 since it doesn't require sdk 1.3 anymore?
<dednick> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> tx
<anpok> greyback: i am in the middle of resurrecting the orientation override.. the other branches in that silo assume mir 0.13, right?
<greyback> anpok: yep
<anpok> do we still need/want the centering?
<greyback> anpok: yes, that too
<greyback> anpok: are you redoing from scratch?
<greyback> or did you find the old branch somewhere?
<anpok> have those lying around ..
<anpok> I just have to take the original ones that werent conflated with the initial android mm code
<greyback> ok cool. I had started diffing the source package against mir 0.12 and figuring out the relevant changes
<cimi> tsdgeos, instead of using visible: source.status === Image.Ready, shall I check the url of the image against !== ""?
<tsdgeos> cimi: that kind of works
<tsdgeos> but still has the not cool effect in which the ubuntushape is visible empty until the image is loaded
<tsdgeos> maybe you can play with opacity so that doesn't happen?
<tsdgeos> like visible with ""
<tsdgeos> and opacity with ready?
<anpok> greyback: do we still have to hide the other display?
<anpok> i mean thats the part we no longer need..
<greyback> anpok: we didn't do that before, did we?
<greyback> before, when I plugged the N7 into monitor, shell was "mirrored*" to the monitor  (* = while rotated & centered)
<anpok> yes.. and I thought in that branch it did not expose the external display as a configureable display instead kdub just changed the hwcdevice abstraction to also output to the external when plugged
<anpok> s/abstraction/implementation
<anpok> so we might have to add the clone mode handling to usc?
<greyback> anpok: I'm not sure I follow why external display is being hidden.
<greyback> anpok: usc does clone mode right now
<anpok> oh ok
<greyback> in silo0 is a build of qtmir which works with multimonitor
<greyback> and I see the output of the shell mirrored on the monitor
<greyback> we need USC to rotate the shell surface and center it
<greyback> and the cursor too
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: can you please make sure the merges didn't break anything at https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/integrated_lightdm_refactor/+merge/260588 and re-top-approve?
<dandrader> MacSlow, are you aware of any change in that area? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11809486/
<tsdgeos> greyback: how do i test https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/set-qpa-env-for-clients/+merge/263253 ?
<tsdgeos> doesn't unity8 actually work on the desktop?
<greyback> tsdgeos: unity8 works, but dash failed to appear on my desktop.
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<greyback> this fixed dash for me. Mind giving it a go?
<MacSlow> dandrader, no... I've not touched that in weeks/months
<tsdgeos> greyback:
<tsdgeos> sure
<greyback> thanks
<greyback> I also think it logical if unity8 (a mir server) starts, then we should set the QPA plugin globally to enable qt clients
<dandrader> MacSlow, do you know what package provides this Unity.Notifications plugin?
<tsdgeos> meh the thing got stuck logging into unity8 :D
<tsdgeos> now i'll have to reboot i guess
<MacSlow> dandrader, it's qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin, which gets build from lp:unity-notifications
<dandrader> I don't understand why it's not loading...
<MacSlow> dandrader, that's with unity8 trunk I assume
<dandrader> MacSlow, it's with lp:~dandrader/unity8/app-state-handling. But this branch doesn't change the import line of anything related to notifications. I don't get what's happening...
<dandrader> s/of/or
<MacSlow> dandrader, I vaguely remember that Pete touched unity-notificatons... about two weeks ago... but I didn't follow that more than providing debugging advice
<dandrader> should probably run unity8 with this qml debug var that prints how and which qml modules are loaded
<MacSlow> dandrader, I can look into that later when I'm trough wiht my stuff... should you by then still face the issue
<MacSlow> dandrader, ok?
<dandrader> MacSlow, thanks. but I think this failure is so odd it must be due to something I've done in my phone
<greyback> dandrader: QT_DEBUG_PLUGINS=1
<dandrader> greyback, thanks. was looking for that in my notes :)
<greyback> :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: i can't even log into unity8 at the moment :S
<tsdgeos> gets stuck in lightdm
<tsdgeos> any idea of what may be happening?
<tsdgeos> can any of you guys login from lightdm to unity8?
<greyback> tsdgeos: I can on my second machine. You'd need to switch VTs and see if ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log has anything printed to. Else see /var/log/lightdm contents in case it complains about something
<tsdgeos> greyback: any idea how to interpret this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11809584/
<dandrader> weird. it really doesn't find the Unity.Notifications library....
<tsdgeos> u-s-c is just qyuitting?
<greyback> tsdgeos: looks like it. You have /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log ?
<tsdgeos> yeah http://paste.ubuntu.com/11809591/ looks like i need to install more stuff?
 * tsdgeos installs mir-platform-graphics-mesa2
<tsdgeos> mucho better
<tsdgeos> now at least i have a cursor
<tsdgeos> no idea why unity8 hasn't been started
<greyback> ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log ?
<anpok> greyback: added the override orientation branch again.. for centering .. I think we might get away by doing that in usc.. without any hacks
<anpok> i need to look at that again
<greyback> anpok: sweet
<tsdgeos> greyback: there's something but not sure it was from now, let me re-retry-boot
 * tsdgeos will be back
<greyback> o/
<tsdgeos> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11809663/
<tsdgeos> i guess i need to install something else?
<greyback> tsdgeos: it appears to be unable to open the socket to the nested mir server. Does /run/lightdm-mir-0 exist?
<tsdgeos> i have rebooted since then
<tsdgeos> i only have one computer to test
<tsdgeos> so i need to reboot everytime this fails
<greyback> that makes life hard
<tsdgeos> indeed :d
<tsdgeos> will try again after food
<greyback> ok. I'll try to give you a list of things to look for
<greyback> after food :)
<jhodapp> dednick, tsdgeos abeato is working on the last remaining fix...we've identified the cause of the crash and he's coming up with a solution
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: cool
<tsdgeos> greyback: so what other things can i check?
<greyback> tsdgeos: my guess is unity8 cannot open the lightdm socket
<greyback> check" ll /run/lightdm-mir-0              - srwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jul  2 13:32 /run/lightdm-mir-0=
<greyback> and for the unity8 process, check these env vars:
<greyback> MIR_SERVER_HOST_SOCKET=/run/lightdm-mir-0
<greyback> MIR_SERVER_FILE=/run/user/1000/mir_socket
<tsdgeos> there's no unity8 process
<tsdgeos> the socket is there
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok so unity8 is launched by this: /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8.conf
<greyback> tsdgeos: can you try stepping through that and see if the host socket is set ok?
<tsdgeos> let me try
<greyback> tsdgeos: else try launching manually wiht http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11809893/
<tsdgeos> greyback: should MIR_SOCKET=$XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/mir_socket exist?
<greyback> tsdgeos: no, mir creates it
<greyback> that's the socket for applications to connect to unity8 with. Notice it's in a $USER owned dir
<tsdgeos> yep
<greyback> the host socket is owned by USC, and we need to specify it to unity8 with the env var
<tsdgeos> same error
<greyback> tsdgeos: is QT_QPA_PLATFORM=mirserver set?
<tsdgeos> i'm using DESKTOP_SESSION=unity8-mir MIR_SOCKET=/run/user/1004/mir_socket MIR_SERVER_PROMPT_FILE=1 MIR_SERVER_HOST_SOCKET=/run/lightdm-mir-0 MIR_SERVER_FILE=/run/user/1004/mir_socket MIR_SERVER_NAME=session-5 UNITY_INDICATOR_PROFILE=desktop QT_QPA_PLATFORM=mirserver  /usr/bin/unity8
<tsdgeos> so yes
<greyback> hmm
<greyback> and USC running
<tsdgeos> root      4375  0.0  0.2 633584 20880 tty9     Ssl+ 14:35   0:00 /usr/sbin/unity-system-compositor --disable-inactivity-policy=true --on-fatal-error-abort --file /run/lightdm-mir-0 --from-dm-fd 13 --to-dm-fd 24 --vt 9 --enable-hardware-cursor=true
<tsdgeos> yep
<greyback> I'm out of ideas
<tsdgeos> :/
<greyback>  1383 tty8     Ssl+   0:01 /usr/sbin/unity-system-compositor --disable-inactivity-policy=true --on-fatal-error-abort --file /run/lightdm-mir-0 --from-dm-fd 12 --to-dm-fd 21 --vt 8 --enable-hardware-cursor=true
<greyback> I didn't know there was a vt9 usually. But you saw the cursor, so there is
<tsdgeos> yep
<greyback> tsdgeos: if you run MIR_SOCKET=/run/lightdm-mir-0 mir_demo_client_egltriangle, can you see a quick flicker on a triangle on screen?
<seb128> does it work if you manually go there with ctrl-alt-f8/f9?
<greyback> that might need mir-demos package installed
<tsdgeos> Can't get connection
<greyback> interesting
<greyback> so USC is not accepting connections
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> i need something in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mir/client-platform/ too
<tsdgeos> our packaging is borked
<greyback> yeah?
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11809945/
<greyback> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11809946/ is what I have
 * tsdgeos installs sudo apt-get install mir-client-platform-mesa2
<tsdgeos> and reboot!
<tsdgeos> actually maybe not
<greyback> try the demo app again, it should work now
<tsdgeos> it worked!
<tsdgeos> ok, so reboot
<greyback> yay
<tsdgeos> and let's try from scrathc
 * greyback to post office, back in 20
<tsdgeos> greyback: ping when you're back
<greyback> tsdgeos: back
<tsdgeos> greyback: unity-dash launches fine here
<greyback> tsdgeos: hmm interestnig
<greyback> tsdgeos: well then that branch must be useless so
<greyback> sorry, you can reject it
<greyback> at least this was a learning experience
<tsdgeos> greyback: the thing is webbrowser-app for example wasn't launching from the dash
<tsdgeos> i wonder if it's for the same reason and somehow that envvar that /usr/bin/lightdm-unity8-session is setting doesn't go to children
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes this I know. You need to do: sudo systemctl start cgmanager
<tsdgeos> also the quesion is if /usr/bin/lightdm-unity8-session is the proper place to set that
<tsdgeos> or as you say the upstart job is a better place
<seb128> tsdgeos, greyback, webbrowser-app doesn't work on desktop atm because of oxide backend issues
<greyback> ah
<seb128> bug #1466012
<ubot5> bug 1457458 in Oxide 1.8 "duplicate for #1466012 "No suitable EGL configs found" on desktop-next" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1457458
<dandrader> MacSlow, unity-notifications doesn't obey -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX
<dandrader> MacSlow, it uses its own unorthodox method for deciding where to install itself
<MacSlow> dandrader, never touched that before... taking a look
<MacSlow> dandrader, do you have a patch?
<dandrader> MacSlow, bzr qblame points to you :)
<dandrader> MacSlow, no patch. But I do have a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-notifications/+bug/1470879
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1470879 in unity-notifications "unity-notifications ignores -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX" [Undecided,New]
<MacSlow> dandrader, really... can't remember
<dandrader> maybe you just followed up what someone else started
<dandrader> MacSlow, mzanetti, so any of you guys volunteering to reproduce my Unity.Notifications issue (failing to load)?
<mzanetti> dandrader, I can't right now... but can try to get some time for it soon
<MacSlow> dandrader|lunch, I will take a look
<MacSlow> dandrader|lunch, but results/findings might slip into tomorrow
<MacSlow> mzanetti, will look at dandrader's issue with the unity-notifications plugin
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> dandrader|lunch: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/tutorial-launcher-gap/+merge/262208/comments/661134 opinion?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah, I could do that
<kgunn> ltinkl: hey, is the inhibitions api about letting apps prevent screen blanking ?
<kgunn> or something else?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> dandrader: cool, tx
<tsdgeos> will rebiew tomorrow
<ltinkl> kgunn, exactly that
<veebers> mzanetti, if you're around, for the devices I would want to propose a branch against lp:unity8/overlay, correct?
<mzanetti> veebers, no, trunk
<veebers> mzanetti: oh ok, I trunk CI supposed to be building wily packages>
<mzanetti> veebers, we're doing dual landings so far
<veebers> mzanetti: ah ok, I need to re-read my emails to get my head around that :-) is there a way to get a vivid(overlay) from the MP?
<mzanetti> veebers, you mean a package built for that?
<veebers> mzanetti: it would be helpful for some guys helping confirm the changes
<mzanetti> veebers, not exactly sure what you're asking for
<veebers> mzanetti: heh, I was hoping that setting my MP to needs review would generate a deb package so that a couple of devs could install it on their devices. om26er gets this failure when he tries to use the one in the MP: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11812047/
<mzanetti> veebers, ah ok. no sadly there is no atm.. it'll build wily packages only
<veebers> mzanetti: any idea off the top of your head why the error in the pastebin ".. Package qtbase-abi-5-4-2 is not installed..."
<mzanetti> I think you're trying to install a wily package in vivid
<veebers> mzanetti: heh yeah, that's exactly it.
<veebers> mzanetti: next annoying question ;-) is there a canonical (up to date) source for setting up cross build so I can build a vivid package?
<mzanetti> this is the only thing I'm aware of: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding
<mzanetti> it should work... but you need to add the overlay ppa in the source chroot
<veebers> mzanetti: nice, thanks for the help
<mzanetti> np
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-03
<veebers> mzanetti: it's not possible that you're still around is it? :-)
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> unity8 just crashed on me when running an autopilot test
<tsdgeos> anyone remembers how i check in errors.ubuntu.com the thing i just uploaded?
<seb128> tsdgeos, that was from a desktop or device?
<tsdgeos> seb128: device
<seb128> tsdgeos, unsure if there is an easier way but I've "'http://errors.ubuntu.com/user/'$(printf $(sudo cat /sys/class/dmi/id/product_uuid) | sha512sum)" in my notes about useful hints
<seb128> tsdgeos, so I guess you can try to "printf $(sudo cat /sys/class/dmi/id/product_uuid) | sha512sum" on the device and open the url in a browser
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i just realized i just flashed the device again
<tsdgeos> not smart
<tsdgeos> but i'll keep it in my "things i can't remember but are useful" file
<seb128> I think the uuid doesn't change between installs
<seb128> so it might still work
<tsdgeos> dednick: ping
<dednick> tsdgeos: plop
<tsdgeos> dednick: does https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_indicators_update_state/+merge/260291/comments/661389 satisfy you
<tsdgeos> ?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, guess so.
<tsdgeos> dednick: :)
<tsdgeos> food!
<MacSlow> dednick, reviewing you qml-warnings fix branch... in what environment (regular desktop or chroot) do you usually run "make tryShell"? For me it gets stuck after the infographics have been populated with data-circles.
<dednick> MacSlow|lunch: just used desktop
<dednick> never seen it get stuck before.
<MacSlow> dednick, ok I see... initially I thought it had to do with some mir 0.14 related packages installed on my laptop... but using my stock desktop I see it too...will continue to dig deeper then.
<tsdgeos> cimi: dandrader: what's the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/deprecatedTheme/+merge/262216 ?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you doing https://code.launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/unity8/AddTouchStateOnNavigation/+merge/262653 ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yes... that and dednick's qml-warning fixing branch
<tsdgeos> hmmm we need someone for https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/slim_greeter_real_lightdm/+merge/263416
<tsdgeos> now that mterry is in a different land
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, weee... that's large... I can put it on my reviews-todo-stack
<dandrader> tsdgeos, needed testing from cimi and mzanetti wasn't sure about merging this as SDK guys said that 1.3 shouldn't be used as it's unstable/unreleased (yeah, big WTF! here)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you have it!
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ok
<dandrader> tsdgeos, quick one: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-api/no-tests/+merge/263782
<tsdgeos> dandrader: aren't those tests like ultra fast?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, not really no. try "time make" with and without -DNO_TESTS=true to see the different
<dandrader> difference
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ok, now we need to remember to land it
<greyback_> mzanetti: hey, I'm gonna make a silo to land dandrader's app-state-handling stuff, that ok?
<mzanetti> greyback_, yep. there is one unity silo waiting on QA. you might want to wait an hour before building (or rebuild it later)
<greyback_> mzanetti: ack
<greyback_> I'll just have it ready to build
<mzanetti> greyback_, I'm preparing a silo for other unity branches (except daniel's one) but I'll leave you go first if all goes well. I'll rebuild mine when you're done
<greyback_> let's see how it goes
<mzanetti> greyback_, ah... depending on the outcome of the 45-50 things, I might have to jump in between, but I would let you know in that case
<greyback_> that's ok, let's just see
<EdwardMorbius> hello, can anyone explain the possible cause of this error in my unity 8 log on the phone, "WARNING **: Unable to get pids for 'unity8-dash' to send signal 18
<EdwardMorbius> ApplicationController::resumeApplication FAILED to resume appId= "unity8-dash" ", UI froze and I had to power off the phone and that was frequently in the log
<EdwardMorbius> Also "Nested Mir Display Error: Failed to update EGL surface: EGL_BAD_DISPLAY (0x3008)"
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-04
<greyback_> Apologies for my poor connectivity today. My coworking space is changing their networking, things are a bit ropey
<tsdgeos> greyback_: it's a battle between you and Fenma1 it seems :D
<greyback_> tsdgeos: heh, sorry. Things seem to be stabilizing now
<greyback_> now I'm directly wired
 * greyback_ crosses fingers
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i have a patch from qtdeclarative 5.5 i'd like to backport to our 5.4 vivid packages since it fixes a crash we're seeing when trying to use some perfromance improving techniques
<tsdgeos> sil2100: how do we get that done?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: hey! Our 5.4 vivid packages are not really managed anywhere besides the PPA itself, so just forward the patch to me and let's get a silo assigned fori t
<sil2100> *for it
<tsdgeos> sil2100: thanks!
<tsdgeos> sil2100: sent you an email, tell me if there's anything i can do to help
<sil2100> tsdgeos: thanks! Let me prep the silo, after I push them to the PPA could you take care of testing?
<tsdgeos> yes!
<sil2100> tsdgeos: hey! Does the test issue on UITK have a bug number?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: no because it only happens with an unlanded branch
<sil2100> Ah, ok
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-05
<ahoneybun> anyone have issues with Unity8 Ubuntu One logging in?
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Could you top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-settings-daemon-team/unity-settings-daemon/x-sru2/+merge/298668 ?
<seb128> sil2100, done
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<mterry> josharenson, tried latest silo 32.  Looks better?  Still has weird animation and the dark background on highlighted items is jarring.  We do have a spec for how it should look: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1X_doNFMLNDxsN3VcGM9I_tDlyzmao3MboQXW9duiAMc/edit#heading=h.sx0t3tv8zrtp
<josharenson> mterry: ah that spec is helpful
<mterry> josharenson, oh sorry, I thought I passed that to you at the Montreal sprint.  :(  My bad
<mterry> josharenson, I probably *thought* about passing that to you  :)
<josharenson> mterry: its very different :-D
<josharenson> haha its cool
<mterry> and then assumed I did
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-06
<mterry> dandrader, you commented on the greeter-focus branch about focus being set by Qt.  That surprises me...  I would have assumed Qt would change activeFocus, but why does it change focus?
<dandrader> mterry, because there can be only *one* item with focus=true on the same focus scope
<dandrader> mterry, it's like a check box. you cannot check more than one square in the same group :)
<dandrader> mterry, which makes focus a "special" property in QML
<mterry> dandrader, OK makes sense...  thanks
<mterry> dandrader, so looking at that file, the root item is a focusscope.  And we're switching focus (and visibility) between two children items.  Based on what you said above, I'm not sure how to fix the focus to be sensible.  I could add a focusscope per child item?  But that seems like a lot of focusscopes, and I'm not sure that does what I want anyway.  I guess I do the imperative way
<dandrader> mterry, you can also find who's getting/stealing the focus
<dandrader> mterry, by adding a ActiveFocusLogger{} element and seeing the console output
<mterry> dandrader, I know who.  The GreeterPrompt item is pretty simple.  It's a FocusScope with two children, one of whom always has focus
<mterry> dandrader, I was trying to be declarative about the focus, but it seems to get lost when switching between the two of them
<dandrader> mterry, so if you know and have full control over who gets focus in this focus scope, you shoulnd't suffer from focus changing under your feet
<mterry> But maybe I only think I know what's happening
<dandrader> mterry, if you set focus to one item, the other will receive an assigment to false from Qt
<dandrader> mterry, so any binding on that other item will be lost
<mterry> dandrader, ok I guess that's what's happening
<mterry> dandrader, so there's no way to be declarative about it?
<dandrader> mterry, see how ApplicationWindow does it
<dandrader> mterry, it also switches focus among its children
<mterry> Yeah, imperatively
<mterry> OK.  I can do imperative easily
<mterry> I was just trying to be elegant
<dandrader> mterry, yep
<mterry> dandrader, updated. thanks!
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-07
<aneesh> Got a question on unity8. After following https://bregmatter.wordpress.com/2016/07/04/previewing-the-new-unity
<aneesh> how do i get my existing X11 apps listed in scopes ?
<aneesh> do i need to install anything else ?
<bregma> aneesh, install the Xapps scope from the Ubuntu Store
<bregma> so, I just woke up my m10 after it fell asleep while my attention was elsewhere and all I see is the Ubuntu screen with the 5 crawling red dots instead of the usual password screen...  does that mean Unity 8 has crashed?
<bregma> ah, I guess so: Dynamic exception type: N5boost16exception_detail10clone_implINS0_19error_info_injectorISt13runtime_errorEEEE
<aneesh> bregma, so typing Xapps on that scopes window doesn't list anything .
<aneesh> any easy steps i can do on unity7 to install Xapps scope
<aneesh> ?
<bregma> aneesh, apt install libertine-scope
<aneesh> bregma, after selecting Xapps from the lower part of the screen
<aneesh> it says no Xapps available
<aneesh> Do i need to install anything else
<aneesh> I have libertine-scope and libertine-tools installed
<bregma> aneesh, you might want to install some XApps in a Libertine container....
<bregma> libertine-container-manager create --id xapps --name "A Libertine Container"
<bregma> libertine-container-manager install-package --id xapps terminator
<phablet_> wheee
<phablet_> xchat on the tablet with oak 😃
<phablet_> osk
<mzanetti> that was me testing :D
<Saviq> should've known from kabel-badenwuerttemberg.de
<Saviq> mzanetti, dandrader|afk, there's a failing test in silo 76 https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-archive-autopkgtest/7/
<Saviq> rebuilding, let's see if it got fixed since
<mterry> josharenson, latest silo 32 only shows one session for me
<mterry> (I have at least two)
<josharenson> mterry: uh oh
<josharenson> mterry: I've only tested using the mock, so something could be messed up w/ the backend
<josharenson> mterry: I'll take a look after lunch
<josharenson> mterry: is the icon visible to open the sessions list? or is the sessions list only showing 1?
<mterry> josharenson, icon is visible, session list only shows 1
<josharenson> mterry: Did you try scrolling the list? Perhaps the height calculation is wrong
<mterry> josharenson, I did, but couldn't make anything happen
<josharenson> and its cutting off the bottom one
<josharenson> ok
 * josharenson rebuilds the mock w/ only 2 sessions
<josharenson> mterry: root cause is the height is of by the height of 1 delegate (I assume), however the list is a bit glitchy as it only scrolls sometimes (I was able to make it scroll however)
<josharenson> mterry: pushed a fix
 * josharenson foods
<dandrader> mterry, why do you give focus to that "promptButton" in GreeterPrompt.qml?
<dandrader> mterry, ping
<mterry> dandrader, heyo
<dandrader> you were on and off, so I think you missed my that:
<dandrader> <dandrader> mterry, why do you give focus to that "promptButton" in GreeterPrompt.qml?
<mterry> dandrader, so sometimes a prompt will be a button -- basically if PAM never gave us a prompt
<mterry> dandrader, in that case, either the user is authenticated with no password (the button is a Log In button)
<mterry> dandrader, or an error case happened and the button just says "Retry"
<mterry> dandrader, but GreeterPrompt is either a button or a text field, based on whether we actually got a PAM prompt
<mterry> dandrader, and if it's a button, we want to give it focus, natch
<dandrader> "natch"?
<mterry> dandrader, naturally  :)
<dandrader> mterry, so that you can just press enter?
<mterry> dandrader, yeah or space
<mterry> dandrader, I gotta log off, we can talk more tomorrow about that branch as needed
<dandrader> mterry, ack
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-08
<mterry> josharenson, I just rebooted (with silo 32 installed) and when the unity8-greeter came up, it was prompting me for the "lightdm" user (as the only user) -- know what might have caused that?
<mterry> josharenson isn't here...
<mterry> dandrader, updated greeter-focus with some of your fixes, thanks.  I like your FocusScope.focusedItem idea  :)  I have had a hard time grokking qml focus
<dandrader> mterry, thanks
<dandrader> mterry, found a problem with one of its prerequisites though
<mterry> dandrader, oh yeah slim_greeter?  I think I saw your comment
<mterry> dandrader, ah yeah NO_TESTS, which I didn't even know we had -- we should set that if nocheck is in DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS
<Saviq> +1
<mterry> josharenson,  I just rebooted (with silo 32 installed) and when the unity8-greeter came up, it was prompting me for the "lightdm" user (as the only user) -- know what might have caused that?
<mterry> josharenson, also I filed an MP against your slim_greeter branch to fix a review comment
<josharenson> mterry: can you send me the logs? usually a unity8 issue
<josharenson> mterry: and ill review/merge it
<mterry> josharenson, ok let me try to reproduce with latest from silo, I see it has an update for me
<mterry> josharenson, my greeter-focus branch got approved (thanks dandrader_), so once the split and focus branches land, the u8-greeter should be very dog-foodable
<mterry> Saviq, do we have another u8 silo going?
<josharenson> mterry: :-D
<Saviq> mterry, we're trying small ones
<Saviq> mterry, so https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1525 is next in queue
<Saviq> mterry, then split greeter (should we pop lightdm from there?) https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1060
<mterry> Saviq, hrm
<dandrader>  \o/
<mterry> Saviq, josharenson: I don't know where you are on the gui side of things, but I might not want to block the rest of those fixes on the session gui being done?
<Saviq> mterry, you tell me
<mterry> Saviq, I'd also like to add the just-approved greeter-focus to the split greeter silo then.  It makes it usable
<Saviq> mterry, +1
<Saviq> mterry, we'll have another general-purpose silo just after I suppose
<mterry> Saviq, as for lightdm, I think we need those fixes, but we do want to at some point grab latest yakkety lightdm wholesale (especially once the in-session greeter support is finalized)
<Saviq> mterry, we only care about them on xenial+o I suppose?
<Saviq> (apart from yakkety)
<mterry> Saviq, actually just on vivid+o I think.  robert backported yakkety lightdm to xenial-updates
<Saviq> mterry, do we care about them on phones? we prolly will for multi user and such?
<mterry> Saviq, sorry, care about what on phones?
<Saviq> mterry, those lightdm fixes
<mterry> Saviq: yeah....  I guess you're right.  We only need them for testing split greeter on phone I think.  Right, josharenson?
<mterry> Saviq, and we'll get them with my in-progress in-session lightdm branch, which will involve a full backport anyway
<Saviq> mterry, so I *think* we could skip lightdm in that landing (or just pull the xenial-updates one into vivid-overlay?)
<mterry> Saviq, we could pull, yeah.  Might warrant testing, just to confirm nothing else in there breaks us  :)   But I think it's safe to skip.  But I'd want josharenson's confirmation on that, he's closer
<Saviq> mzanetti, dandrader, what are we missing to mark https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1525 Lander-Approved?
<Saviq> apart from Elleo ;p
<josharenson> mterry: yeah that makes sense
<Saviq> ah he's just not here
<mzanetti> IMO good to go (not sure if the issue you were talking about yday was related to this silo)
<Saviq> mterry, train would get confused anyway as those MPs are marked merged
<mterry> Saviq, ok dropping them
<dandrader> Saviq, a lander marking it "lander-approved"
<dandrader> :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wasn't testing that silo at all
<dandrader> sounds like mzanetti is the one to do the honors
<Saviq> sounds like nobody wants their fingerprints on that button ;)
<mterry> josharenson, Saviq: focus branch added (with tiny pre-req, that I *could* un-pre-req, but it's a tiny and good fix anyway).  And dropped lightdm branches
<mzanetti> man, I tested it from a unity8 point of view. have no idea what's going in the lower OSK layers :D
<mzanetti> but ok, it did work quite well for me
<dandrader> Saviq, mzanetti, I can mark it but it would be a conflict of interests I guess
<mterry> I left gui in there...  But if we're ready to go with silo, I'm fine with pushing it off.  Though josharenson may feel differently
<Saviq> mterry, drop packages from the PPA please, I'll drop from source package names
<mterry> Saviq, got it
<josharenson> mterry: I'd rather land the first 2 and delay the gui if necessary
<mterry> josharenson, yeah no reason to put pressure on it
<mzanetti> dandrader, Saviq, I approved it...
<Saviq> BOOM
<mzanetti> lets see what britney says
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks
<josharenson> mterry: its close to being done (should be totally done actually), but since the deisgn totally changed and it never received much scrutiny compared to the other 2, I could live with it being landed later
<mterry> josharenson, we'll have a big silo coming after it sounds like
<ltinkl> mterry, been trying to hide my secret keyboard indicator silo from Saviq's eyes :) psst
<mterry> :)
<mterry> josharenson, Saviq: OK, dropped gui branch from silo, dropped lightdm packages from ppa, and rebuilt for the fun of it (though we'll have to rebuild again once other silo lands)
<josharenson> mterry: and once I merge your branch
<mterry> josharenson, oh!  whoops  :P
<mterry> josharenson, didn't think of that
<josharenson> mterry: it looks fine, I'm just trying a clean build w/ no tests real quick
<mterry> josharenson, do you know why that wasn't a problem before?
<mterry> even with tests?
<mterry> josharenson, did it pick up the moc file from one of the test directories?   (how?)
<josharenson> mterry: i'm not entirely sure.. I'm wondering if it was picking them up from an old build w/ tests enabled?
<mterry> josharenson, you'll like my in-session greeter branch.  Reduces a lot of the complexity of our lightdm plugins.  We even can do away with a mock lightdm plugin entirely, just one simpler mock liblightdm library
<josharenson> mterry: sounds nice :-)
<mterry> now if only it worked...  :)
<josharenson> mterry: details...
<mterry> ltinkl, ok looking at keyboardIndicator branch for realz now
<mterry> :)
<mterry> ltinkl, what's the story with using QSettings here...  is that the first time we're using unity8's QSettings location?
<mterry> ltinkl, do we not have a better place?  Like we use gsettings elsewhere for this sort of thing, right?
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah it's gsettings for the storage, this one is just for the one-time check
<mterry> ltinkl, I'm working on a quick dh-migrations script for ya, per my latest comment
<ltinkl> mterry, alright, will have a look later, thanks! kinda EOD here
<mterry> ltinkl, ok go away  :)  I'll have a present on monday morning
<ltinkl> mterry, thx, o/
<mterry> Poor vivid.  It just wants to retire.
#ubuntu-unity 2017-07-09
<Hugtrw> Hello,
